# knitting tea party 22 november '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 22 November 13

For some reason I am having all kinds of trouble with my word program  I need to empty it but it is so slow  think I will just leave it alone until this is done. I have been saving recipes all week for this weeks ktp  so hope you enjoy them.

The first recipe is for people like me  I love to snack. I always have something at the computer table to snack on and to drink. So far I have not spilled any of my drink on the keyboard but there are certainly enough crumbs to cause the kittens to jump up and start licking. Anyhow  here is a recipe I think you will like. Im not sure how you would get rid of the gluten  does all cereal (I assume that is where the gluten is) have gluten in it. How much is 1/20th of this recipe  wish they would just tell what it is. But it is diabetes friendly which should help.

Cherry Almond Snack Mix Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 82, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 58mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 3g, Carbs: 12g, Cholesterol: 3mg, Protein: 2g 
Exchanges: Other Carb: 1, Fat: 0.5 
Carb Choices: 1 
Ingredients
1/2 cup(s) nuts, almonds, sliced 
4 cup(s) cereal, sweetened oat squares, or brown sugar-flavored oat biscuit cereal 
2 tablespoon butter, melted 
1/2 teaspoon apple pie spice 
dash(es) salt 
1 cup(s) cherries, dried, and/or golden raisins

Preparation

Preheat oven to 300°F. In a 15x10x1-inch baking pan, combine cereal and almonds. In a small bowl, stir together melted butter, apple pie spice, and salt. Drizzle butter mixture over cereal mixture; toss to coat evenly.

Bake about 20 minutes or until almonds are toasted, stirring once during baking. Cool in pan on a wire rack for 20 minutes. Stir in dried cherries or raisins. Cool completely.

Store in a tightly covered container at room temperature for up to 1 week.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/cherryalmond-snack-mix.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20131121

and here is another recipe along the same vein.

Olive Oil Granola

Recipe is from: A Sweet Spoonful blog
Yield: 8-9 cups

This recipe is forgiving; feel free to use your own mixture of nuts and dried fruits. Play around with different olive oils; its amazing how a fruitier oil conveys that taste, once baked.

3 cups rolled old-fashioned oats (not instant)
1 cup raw pecan halves
3/4 cup sliced, raw almonds
1/2 cup raw pumpkin seeds
1/2 cup sweetened coconut (right from the bag)
1/4 cup sesame seeds
3/4 cup dried cherries
3/4 cup real maple syrup
1/2 tsp. pure vanilla extract
1/2 cup olive oil
1/4 cup packed light brown sugar
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp. ground cardamom

Preheat the oven to 300 F (convection oven to 275 F). With the exception of the dried cherries, mix all the ingredients together in a big bowl and spoon out onto a large, rimmed baking sheet.

Bake Times:
- Convection Oven: 35-40 minutes, stir every 15 minutes
- Standard Oven: 45 minutes, stir every 10 minutes

Granola will be done when its golden brown and well toasted. Remove from the oven and stir in the dried cherries. Let cool completely. Eat plain or serve with yogurt and fruit.

NOTES
If you cant find raw seeds, you can use the already processed ones, just cut back on the salt in the recipe and add the processed nuts in after the granola has baked. Any dried fruit you use should be added in after baking as well. The coconut can be baked or added in after baking, your preference.

I've used all kinds of mixed, dried fruits and nuts and this always comes out great! If you try it, let us all know your results

43° is going to be our high today  by Sunday the high is to be 24°. That probably means the moser clan children at the moser thanksgiving dinner are not going to want to go outside. It should be interesting. I am glad I can stay home and still get fed. Lol I think the men will be more interested in the football game than anything so it all should work out fine.

All of a sudden I am thinking desert  I am having a sweet tooth attack and have nothing sweet in the house. Ugh what to do. My cupboards have not been this bare in a long time  have not been grocery shopping for a while. Well  maybe this recipe will give me something to think and drool about. Hey  it is vegetarian  it cant be all bad.

Pineapple Coconut Layer Cake Recipe

Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Egg
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 317, Saturated Fat: 5g, Sodium: 205mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 13g, Carbs: 45g, Cholesterol: 48mg, Protein: 6g 
Carb Choices: 3 
Prep Time: 40 mins
Cook Time: 35 mins
Rest Time: 1 h 10 mins
Total Time: 2 h 25 mins

Ingredients
	1 1/2 cup(s) flour, cake 
	1 cup(s) flour, white whole-wheat 
	2 teaspoon baking powder 
	1/4 teaspoon salt 
	3/4 cup(s) sugar, granulated 
	1/2 cup(s) honey 
	1/3 cup(s) oil, canola 
	3 tablespoon butter, melted 
	3/4 cup(s) buttermilk, fat-free, or milk 
	2 tablespoon rum, dark, or coconut 
	2 teaspoon coconut extract 
	3 large egg(s), separated (reserve 2 yolks for pineapple curd) 
	6 ounce(s) pineapple juice, unsweetened, (3/4 cup) 
	1/4 cup(s) sugar, granulated 
	5 teaspoon cornstarch 
	12 ounce(s) cream cheese, reduced-fat, (Neufchâtel), at room temperature 
	1/3 cup(s) sugar, powdered, sifted 
	1 teaspoon coconut extract, or rum 
	1 pinch salt 
	1 1/2 cup(s) pineapple, fresh, finely diced, divided 
	2 tablespoon coconut, toasted

Preparation
1. To prepare cake: Preheat oven to 350°F. Coat two 9-inch cake pans with cooking spray.

2. Sift cake flour, whole-wheat flour, baking powder and 1/4 teaspoon salt into a medium bowl. Beat 3/4 cup sugar, honey, oil and melted butter in a large bowl with an electric mixer on medium speed until well blended. Whisk buttermilk (or milk), rum and coconut extract in a small bowl. With the mixer on low speed, alternately mix the dry ingredients and the wet ingredients into the sugar mixture, starting and ending with dry ingredients and scraping the sides of the bowl as needed, until just combined.

3. Clean and dry the beaters. Beat 3 egg whites in a medium bowl with the electric mixer on medium-high until soft peaks form. Gently fold the whites into the batter in two additions until just combined. Divide the batter between the prepared pans, spreading to the edges.

4. Bake the cake until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean, 26 to 30 minutes. Cool in the pans on a wire rack for 10 minutes. Turn out and let cool to room temperature, about 1 hour.

5. To prepare curd: Whisk 2 egg yolks, pineapple juice, 1/4 cup sugar and cornstarch in a small saucepan. Cook over medium-low heat, whisking constantly, until thick and beginning to bubble, 3 to 5 minutes. Let cool completely.

6. To prepare frosting & assemble cake: Beat cream cheese, confectioners sugar, extract (or rum) and a pinch of salt in a medium bowl with an electric mixer until smooth and creamy.

7. Place one cake layer, top-side down, on a cake stand or plate. Spread evenly with the pineapple curd, stopping just short of the edge. Scatter 1/2 cup diced pineapple over the curd. Place the remaining layer, top-side up, on top. Spread the frosting over the top and sides. Decorate the top with the remaining 1 cup pineapple and toasted coconut. 
http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/pineapplecoconut-layer-cake.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHealthyAging_2013111

Just for fun  and I knew poledra would be the first one to want to knit one  I offer the following pattern. It would be nice to see some pictures from those of you who knit some  think of them as interesting tree decorations.

RAT KNIT RAT

MEASUREMENT
Approx 6½" [16.5 cm] long (excluding tail).
MA TERIALS
Lily® Sugarn Cream® (70.9 g/2.5 oz; 109 m/120 yds)
00002 (Black) 1 ball
Note: 1 ball makes 2 Rats.
Size 4 mm (U.S. 6) knitting needles or size needed to obtain gauge.
Pair of size 4 mm (U.S. 6) double-pointed knitting needles. Stuffing.
Black pipe cleaner. Small red beads.
ABBREVIATIONS
www.sugarncream.com/abbreviations
Inc = Increase 1 stitch in next
stitch by knitting into front and
back loop of stitch.
K = Knit.
Sl1 = Slip next stitch knitwise.
Ssk = Slip next 2 stitches knitwise
one at a time. Pass them back
onto left-hand needle, then knit
through back loops

BODY
Beg at end of Body, cast on 5 sts.

1st row: (RS). (Inc 1 st in next st) 4 times. K1. 9 sts.

2nd and alt rows: Purl.

3rd row: (Inc 1 st in next st) 8 times. K1. 17 sts.

5th row: (Inc 1 st in next st. K1) 8 times. K1. 25 sts.

7th row: Inc 1 st in first st. K10. (Inc 1 st in next st) twice. K10. Inc 1 st in
next st. K1. 29 sts.

Beg with a purl row, work 9 rows even.

Next row: (RS). K12. ssk. K1 (mark as center st). K2tog. K12. 27 sts.

Beg with a purl row, work 3 rows even.

Next row: Knit to 2 sts before center st. ssk. K1 (center st). K2tog. Knit
to end of row.

Beg with a purl row, work 9 rows even.

Next row: (RS). K12. ssk. K1 (mark as center st). K2tog. K12. 27 sts.

Beg with a purl row, work 3 rows even.

Next row: Knit to 2 sts before center st. ssk. K1 (center st). K2tog. Knit
to end of row. 23sts.

Beg with a purl row, work 3 rows even.

Next row: K1. (K2tog. K1) 7 times. K1. 16 sts.

Purl 1 row.

Next row: K1. (Inc 1 st in next st. K2) 5 times. 21 sts.

Beg with a purl row, work 7 rows even.

Next row: K1. (K2tog. K5. ssk. K1) twice. 17 sts.

Purl 1 row.

Next row: K1. (K2tog. K3. ssk. K1) twice. 13 sts.

Purl 1 row.

Next row: K1. (K2tog. K1. ssk. K1) twice. 9 sts.

Purl 1 row.

Next row: (K2tog) 4 times. K1. 5 sts. Break yarn, leaving a long end.
Draw end tightly through rem sts (nose).

Tail: **With pair of double-pointed needles, cast on 3 sts.
1st row: (Inc 1 st in next st) twice. K1. 5 sts.

Slide sts to opposite end of needle.

2nd row: K5. Slide sts to opposite end of needle.**

Rep last row until Tail measures 6" [15 cm]. 
Cast off. Insert pipe cleaner into center of Tail.

Legs (make 4): Work from ** to ** as given for Tail.

Rep last row until Leg measures 1½" [4 cm].

Cast off.

Ears (make 2): Cast on 3 sts.

1st row: (RS). (Inc 1 st in next st) twice. K1. 5 sts.

Knit 3 rows garter st.

Next row: (RS). K1. Sl1. K2tog. psso. K1. 3 sts.

Cast off knitwise (WS).

FINISHING
Sew underbelly seam of Body leaving an opening for stuffing at back
end. Stuff Body. Sew seam closed.

Sew Ears, Tail and Legs in position as shown. Sew beads in position for
Eye

If some of you are thinking you would like to make some of your Christmas presents  other than knitting them  this is an interesting item to make  and it is something everyone could use at one time or another. I could have used it the other day when one of the lovely kitten decided to poo behind the living room chair  I should have beaten all four of them to be sure I got the right one. Lol thank goodness for tile  an easy clean up. But I digress. The url is at the bottom  if you go there you can see the pictures.

Homemade Gel Air Fresheners

You can customize your air freshener with any essential oil you like and use any glass container!

What you need:

one package unflavored knox gelatin 
1 cup boiling water 
essential oil (15-20 drops depending on the scent) 
small glass jar or bowl - this recipe makes one cup of liquid 
1 Tbl. salt (helps prevent mold) 
food coloring 12 drops color of your choice - optional

So Easy! All you do is mix the ingredients together in a heatproof bowl or mason jar

You want to make the essential oils to be a little stronger smelling than you would normally like.

It will smell less as it cools. Let the gelatin dissolve. Stir and pour the liquid into the glass container of your choice.

The air fresheners should last about a month!

Alternate Recipe:

3/4 cup boiling water
1 pkg of unflavored knox gelatin 
1 Tbsp. vodka
Essential Oil or Fragrance
Combine & set in a jar with holes poked in the top. The vodka is to help prevent the jelly become moldy.

Sweet Basil and Lemon Air Freshener

20 drops Sweet Basil essential oil
8 drops Lemon essential oil

Rosemary Orange Mint Air Freshener

25 drops Sweet Orange essential oil
10 drops Mint essential oil
5 drops Rosemary essential oil (the rosemary essential oil is mighty strong stuffkeep a light hand with this!)

Pine Forest Scent Air Freshener

25 drops Fir Pine essential oil
3 drops Lemon essential oil
5 drops Sweet Orange essential oil
5 drops Bergamot essential oil
5 drops Sandalwood or Cedarwood essential oil

Lavender Air Freshener

30 drops of Lavender essential oil

Rose mountain Air Freshener

20 drops Lavender essential oil
20 drops Rose essential oil
5 drops Thyme essential oil

Cinnamon Dreams Air Freshener

20 drops Cinnamon Essential oil
20 drops sweet orange essential oil
15 drops ylang-ylang essential oil
10 drops cedarwood (or sandalwood) essential oil
10 drops Vanilla Essential oil

Coffee Lovers Air Freshener

20 drops Coffee or Hazelnut Essential oil 
10 drops Vanilla essential oil

Sweet Sunset

10 drops Ylang Ylang essential oil
10 drops sandalwood or Cedarwood Essential oil
10 drops Sweet Orange essential oil
10 drops Dragons blood Essential oil

Mint Air Freshener

20 drops spearmint Essential oil
20 drops Wintergreen Essential oil
20 drops Cinnamon or Basil Essential oil

Now you got the idea how to make your own and keep being a Crafty Witch

http://recycledawblog.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/make-your-own-homemade-gel-air.html

I called fred on Tuesday to see if he wanted to go out for breakfast yesterday morning  we did not go. He doesnt sound real good  constant pain  and his foot is not healing. The cold is hard on him  and it is hard on his foot. There is a planned gathering 5 december which he will be at so I will see him there  I can give him his afghan then. If I have time I can also make him a batch of these.

4 Ingredient Diabetic Friendly Peanut Butter Cookies

1 C. peanut butter (smooth or crunchy...your choice) 
1 C. sugar substitute (Splenda) 
1 egg 
1 tsp. vanilla
Directions
1 Mix together well and form into balls (about the size of large walnuts)
2 Dip fork in Splenda and press tines into cookie
3 Bake on parchment lined cookie sheet at 350 degrees for 12 minutes.
4 Let cool on sheet on cooling rack.
http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/4_ingredient_diabetic_friendly_peanut_butter_cookies.htm

How many of you have ever seen or eaten a passion fruit. I cant remember of ever seeing one  have no idea what they taste like  but this sounded good so I may need to scout the local Meijer to see if they have any.

Almond and passion fruit drizzle cake 
Serves 8-10
Cake:
¾ cup (170g) unsalted butter, softened
85g demerara sugar
85g granulated sugar
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
85g all purpose flour
85g almond meal
1 teaspoon baking powder
pinch of salt
3 tablespoons whole milk, room temperature

Passion fruit drizzle:
½ cup (120ml) passion fruit pulp
3 teaspoons granulated sugar

Preheat the oven to 180°C/350°F. Butter a 20x10cm (8x4in) loaf pan and line it with baking paper. Butter the paper as well.

In the large bowl of an electric mixer, cream the butter and both sugars until light and fluffy. Beat in the eggs, one at a time. Scrape the sides of the bowl occasionally. Beat in the vanilla.

Sift the all purpose flour, almond meal, baking powder and salt over the butter mixture and fold together gently using a spatula. Fold in the milk.

Scrape the mixture into the prepared pan and smooth the top.

Bake on the middle shelf of the oven until golden and well risen and a skewer inserted in the center of the cake comes out clean, about 40 minutes. Cool in the pan over a wire rack for 20 minutes.

Meanwhile, make the drizzle:

set 1 tablespoon of the passion fruit pulp aside. Place the remaining pulp in a food processor or blender and blitz to extract as much juice as possible.

Pass through a fine sieve into a small saucepan. Add the sugar and heat over medium heat stirring until sugar is dissolved. Remove from the heat.

Carefully unmold the cake and remove the baking paper. Place the cake right side up on the rack and prick it all over with a long skewer or dried spaghetti. Immediately pour the passion fruit syrup evenly over the cake. Scatter with the reserved passion fruit seeds and cool completely before serving.
http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2012/05/almond-and-passion-fruit-drizzle-cake.html

I hope I didnt give this recipe before - would need to go out and buy a cast iron dutch oven  they are good for a lot of things so it wouldnt be a waste of money  I have always like cooking with cast iron  nothing like a well seasoned cast iron skillet  talk about healthy nonstick. This is also a good recipe for all you campers.

Dutch Oven Green Chili Corn Bread
Recipe courtesy of Savor the Southwest

Chef Chuck Wiley likes to bake this flavorful corn bread in a Dutch oven over a campfire. The cast iron pan makes it especially crispy. You can also bake it at home in an uncovered pan, but it won't have the same sense of rustic, outdoor cooking. 
Yield: 8 servings 
Ingredients
1 cup unsalted butter
¾ cup sugar
4 eggs
½ cup roasted, seeded, and diced green chiles (canned may be used)
1½ cups cream-style corn
½ cup grated Monterey jack cheese (may use jalapeño jack for more spark)
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup yellow cornmeal
2 tablespoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt

Directions
Preheat an oven to 325˚

Light 18 charcoal briquettes, or use the glowing embers from a wood fire. Butter a 10-inch Dutch oven with a lid or a 9-inch square baking pan.

In a large bowl, beat together the butter and the sugar. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Add the chiles, corn, and cheese and mix well.

Sift together the flour, cornmeal, baking powder, and salt; add to the egg mixture and mix until smooth.

To make corn bread in the Dutch oven: Pour batter into the prepared Dutch oven. If baking over a fire, place the Dutch oven on top of 9 of the briquettes (or glowing embers) and place the remaining 9 briquettes (or glowing embers) on top of the lid. Briquettes cannot be touching the bottom of the Dutch oven. The legs of the Dutch oven should keep it elevated ½ inch or so above the briquettes. Ideally, the Dutch oven should be placed in a pit just deep and wide enough to hold it so its surrounded by a consistent, even heat. Bake approximately 1 hour. If using an oven, bake until a tester inserted into the center comes out clean, about 1 hour.

To make corn bread in the baking pan: Pour batter into the prepared pan and bake in the preheated oven until a tester inserted into tile center comes out clean, about 1 hour
Tips/Techniques

Dont feel compelled to remove every last bit of skin from the chiles after theyve been roasted. In particular, dont rinse off the skin under water. Youll wash away the flavor that the roasting just put in.

http://www.pbs.org/food/recipes/dutch-oven-green-chili-corn-bread/

Now that winter approaches it is time to get the bird feeders cleaned and hung out with fresh bird seed  I do wish thistle seed was not so expensive but I will continue to buy it anyhow. My birds really like it. I also feed them mixed bird seed and I have a suet feeder. This year I am going to add something new to the mix  thought you might like to do the same. By the way  if you go to the url you can see the pictures and probably find the rest of the 12 days of Christmas projects they have  very cute.

9th day of Christmas diy birdseed ornaments 
Now that your tree is decorated in ornaments, garlands, and lights, it's time to make some ornaments for the trees outside your window.

These adorable ornaments are for the birds -- made from birdseed and a special holiday treat to entice those colorful birds to your backyard.

Ingredients:
1/4 cup water
1/2 cup flour 
2 cups birdseed 
3 tbsp corn syrup
Cookie cutters or mold
String

This recipe calls for a simple mix of birdseed that you can pick up from a pet store, but I was lazy and didn't feel like running to the store, so I made my own, instead!

My birdseed recipe: a two-cup mix of chopped peanuts, stale bread crumbs, raisins, and dried apple bits.

Mix the birdseed, water, flour, and corn syrup together until it forms a paste.

Fill your cookie cutters with the paste, making sure to pack it down tightly. Use a straw or a spoon end to poke a hole through the center of the paste, not too close to the edge of the ornament. (One of mine broke this way)

Let ornament dry overnight, or for several days if your paste is particularly goopy. My bread crumbs turned into a sticky paste, so it took about three days for everything to dry out properly. Make sure you're flipping your ornament frequently to allow it to dry on both sides.

At this point, when the ornaments had been sitting out for a while, Tanner noticed them on the counter and cried, "OOOO cookies!" then studied them for a second in confusion, and asked, "....granola cookies?" Haha, nice try, babe.

Push the birdseed mold out of the cookie cutter and allow edges to dry.

Tie string through the hole and hang in a tree for the birds to enjoy!
http://www.darkroomanddearly.com/2011/12/12th-day-of-christmas-origami-tree.html

What is your favorite meal to eat out? I love eating breakfast out  I am partial to bob evans. IHOP and Dennys. Since we have only bob evans here in town that is where I go. However  I do like eating breakfast here at home  especially with heidi  granted  it is usually time for brunch by the time we get around to it  but we do have a good time. I think this would be good to make sometime when the whole family is home to enjoy them.

Apple Oatmeal Pancakes with Caramel Buttermilk Syrup 
Yield: about 12 pancakes (4 in. diameter) 
2-1/2 cups syrup
Ingredients
for the apple oatmeal pancakes: 
1-1/2 c. all-purpose flour 
1 c. quick cooking oats 
1/4 c. sugar 
2 tsp. baking powder 
1 tsp. baking soda 
1/2 tsp. kosher salt 
2 tsp. cinnamon 
1-1/4 c. buttermilk 
2 large eggs, beaten 
1/4 c. unsalted butter, melted, plus more for brushing the heated griddle 
1 c. small diced apple (I use Haralson or Granny Smith)

for the caramel buttermilk syrup: 
1 c. unsalted butter 
2 c. sugar 
1 c. buttermilk 
2 T. corn syrup 
1/4 tsp. salt 
2 tsp. baking soda 
2 tsp. pure vanilla extract

Preparation
for the apple oatmeal pancakes: 
In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, oatmeal, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon. Add the buttermilk, eggs, and butter, and fold to combine. Fold in the apple. Do not over mix. The batter should appear a bit lumpy. Let sit for 10 minutes to soften the oatmeal.

Preheat an electric griddle to 300°, or place a cast-iron skillet over medium heat. Spread a 1/2 tablespoon of butter around the surface. Using a 1/4-cup measuring cup (I like my pancakes on the smaller side...easier to flip, easier to have "just one more"!), pour the batter in pools, leaving an inch or two of space between each pancake. When the pancakes have bubbles on the surface, about 3 to 4 minutes, flip them. Cook until they are lofty and golden, another minute or 2. Serve with warm caramel buttermilk syrup.

for the caramel buttermilk syrup:

In a large saucepan (make sure it's large, this will bubble up!) over medium-high heat, combine the butter, sugar, buttermilk, corn syrup, and salt. Bring to a boil. Boil for 3 minutes. Remove from heat and add baking soda, stirring to combine. The syrup will bubble up and look very foamy. Stir in the vanilla. The bubbles will settle and the syrup will thicken as it cools. Be sure to make the syrup before you start the pancakes, so it has time to thicken. If the syrup starts to separate, simply give it a brisk whisking. 
Syrup can also be served with buttermilk pancakes, waffles, French toast...and ice cream! 
http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/09/21/apple-oatmeal-pancakes-with-caramel-buttermilk-syrup-recipe/
And lastly  a new Christmas cookie recipe. Ooh  I didnt think that maybe black berries might be hard pressed to find. For the chocolate crumbs you could let you children or grandchildren lick the white stuff off the oreos and then you could use the cookie part  I mean really  they are going in the oven.

Black Magic Cookie Bars
Makes 12 - 16 Bars

1/4 Cup Non-Dairy Margarine or Coconut Oil, Melted
1 Cup Finely Ground Chocolate Cookie Crumbs
1 Cup (5 Ounces) Fresh Blackberries
1 Tablespoon Lime Juice
1/2 Cup Granulated Sugar
1 Tablespoon Cornstarch
1 1/2 Teaspoons Arrowroot
1/2 Teaspoon Lime Zest
1/2 Teaspoon Vanilla Extract
1/4 Teaspoon Salt
3/4 Cup Semi-Sweet Chocolate Chips
2/3 Cup Unsweetened, Shredded Coconut
1/2 Cup Chopped Raw Walnuts or Pecans

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees and lightly grease an 8 x 8-inch square baking pan.

In a medium bowl, stir together the chocolate cookie crumbs and melted margarine or coconut oil so that the whole mixture is nicely moistened. Transfer to your prepared baking pan and use the flat bottom of a measuring cup or drinking glass to firmly press the crumbs down in an even layer. Place in the fridge to chill while you prepare the remaining layers.

Place the blackberries and lime juice in your blender or food processor, and thoroughly puree, until the berries are are smooth as your machine can manage. Strain through a fine sieve, pressing down hard on the pulp to extract as much liquid as possible. Discard the seeds.

Mix the resulting seedless blackberry puree, sugar, cornstarch, arrowroot, lime zest, vanilla and salt together, and pour over your chilled crust. Evenly sprinkle the chocolate chips, coconut, and nuts over the top, gently pressing all the goodies in to ensure that they stick.

Bake for 25 - 30 minutes until the berries mixture bubbles up slightly around the sides and the coconut on top appears to have toasted to a golden brown hue. Cool completely before cutting into bars or squares. Store covered at room temperature for up to four days.

And thats all folks 

sam

Note - I forgot one recipe i wanted to give you - being that this is flu weather I thought you might like this one.

DIY Garlic Honey to Ward Off Cold & Flu Germs

What do you reach for at the first sign of a cold? Next time you feel a tickle in your throat, try this elixir thats both tasty and may help to ward off germs and kick that seasonal cold.
Photos by Erin Boyle.

All the supplies you need are a small jar (above is a 7oz. Le Parfait Canning Jar; $7.95 from Sur La Table), a 1/2 cup or so of raw honey, and three heads of garlic.

Above: Gardenista editor Erin used a locally grown hard-necked garlic variety for her honey.

Above: Three heads of garlic was enough to fill Erins jar.

Above: As you pour the honey over the garlic, use a small spoon to encourage the honey into the cracks and crevices between the cloves.

Above: To finish, make sure the cloves are submerged and the lid is sealed.

Garlic Honey
Adapted from Susun Weeds recipe for Garlic Honey.
Ingredients:
	Raw honey to fill your jar (approximately 1/2 cup)
	3 heads of garlic, individual cloves separated, but not fully peeled
Instructions:
Gently break open the heads of garlic. Theres no need to peel the individual cloves, but do remove the outermost papery layer that keeps the cloves in the bulb. Fill a small jar with the unpeeled garlic cloves and cover with raw honey. Seal your jar, mark it with the date, and store. In just a few days, the garlic honey will be ready for eating. Over time the honey and the garlic cloves will darken and become more potent. Some people store garlic honey in the refrigerator, but honey at room temperature should be just fine.

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/just-a-spoonful-of-honey-and-garlic.html


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

See you all on Monday. Have a good weekend, everyone!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, what a selection of recipes. May have to try some of those. I have read your tea party posts several times in the past. Is it just for a select group or can anyone join in? I see it is getting a little cool in your part of the world, do you have snow yet? We have about 18 inches, some of it blown into large drifts & it has warmed to a balmy -25 this afternoon, was -32 last night, have to remember to plug in the vehicles now.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't believe I am the first one to start the new tea party. It is a very wintery day in N. Texas. Our temp. dropped about 40 degrees in 24 hrs. Currently part of the area is having freezing rain. The roads are starting to ice up already. Everyone on the roads need to be extra careful. DH and I are in the house for the next several days. Did extra grocery this AM so there is no reason to go out. Hoping Jynx and others in N. Texas are in for the week-end too. It is a good week-end to enjoy the hot tea and knitting
Enjoyed the recipes Sam. Will copy and try them later. wishing everyone a safe and warm (or cool for our southern friends) week=end.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Sam! Boy what a diverse group of recipes you've given us to start the new tea party. Will go back and copy them in a bit. Hope you've had a great day. It has been rather overcast here and cool but not a bad day. I've got a 1/2 pork loin roast with sweet potatoes in the oven just waiting for Brantley to get home along with a loaf of Whole wheat honey and almond bread cooling fresh from the new to me bread machine. Smells yummy; hope it is...LOL. Whoops...DH is home so I've got to go heat up the green beans and serve dinner. Will check back later. Hugs.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Sam. Love all the recipes. Must make some time to do some cooking. Been busy today sewing with the WI group this morning and then a lot of machining this afternoon. This evening was spent knitting.

Hope everyone is going to have a good week end. Off to bed now, hugs to all and night night.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam. Love all the recipes. Must make some time to do some cooking. Been busy today sewing with the WI group this morning and then a lot of machining this afternoon. This evening was spent knitting.
> 
> Hope everyone is going to have a good week end. Off to bed now, hugs to all and night night.


Night night Purple, I'm off to bed too. Great recipes Sam!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Night night Purple, I'm off to bed too. Great recipes Sam!


Night night Kate, sleep well xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow Sam. Something for everyone here in your post. Food, air freshener ,. knitting and medicine.! What a great start to the newTea Party. Have a great weekend.
Welcome Bonnie. This is a friendly thread. Sam welcomes all to his table.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW, I don't know where to start, want to try most of the recipes, thanks Sam,as always you are on top of your game. LOL LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am going to have to give up on last weeks's KTP - I have skimmed and skipped and I know that I have missed things - but we just keep rolling along here!!! Great recipes Sam - we have had rain and much cooler weather the last few days... I did some grocery shopping and I am ready to stay in and knit for a couple of days!! Charlotte called me while I was in Wal-Mart the other day so she "kept me company" while I did my shop and we got caught up. Still no news of her getting out- even for a day pass - so all of the cards and letters mean so much to her - for anyone who missed my post last time - I do have an address for her at the rehab if anyone wants to drop her a note. Just PM me and I will get it to you. Welcome Bonnie - please join in anytime you get a minute - Sam's table always has an empty chair just waiting for you!!! I will check in later.... I have a couple of links for those of you with little ones... some cute Christmas crafts.... Oh and Caren.... Parker is a doll!
ttyl - AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - we are so glad you stopped just reading our posts and joined us for a cuppa - you are more than welcome - we love new people - they add so much to the conversation - we are here all week with lots of fresh hot tea and there is always an empty chair at the table - so join us as often as you can - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, what a selection of recipes. May have to try some of those. I have read your tea party posts several times in the past. Is it just for a select group or can anyone join in? I see it is getting a little cool in your part of the world, do you have snow yet? We have about 18 inches, some of it blown into large drifts & it has warmed to a balmy -25 this afternoon, was -32 last night, have to remember to plug in the vehicles now.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have about 18 inches, some of it blown into large drifts & it has warmed to a balmy -25 this afternoon, was -32 last night, have to remember to plug in the vehicles now.


Hii Bonnie-- Shirley from Calgary-- bet you are going to watch the Grey Cup on Sunday!! welcome to the tea party - Sam invites everyone to join us and you will never want to leave. do stay and 'have a cup of tea with us. I think I am the only 'Western Canadian ' here as a regular visitor to the tea party so I especially welcome you.

It is sunny but not as cold here - It was bitter yesterday, but a bit more pleasant today. What part of Saskatchewan are you from? I used to summer at my Aunt's cottage at Lake Wakaw - many wonderful memories. I do hope you will join us and get to know us all. This group is wonderful - people from all around the world -- 'down under' the US -- the UK -- to name a few places. We learn about each other and enjoy each others' company, but mostly we care about each other -- You are very welcome as Sam will tell you.
By the way, where is St. Walburg? I will have to get my map out!

You must be further north? your temperature is much lower than ours here. once again, Welcome

Once again, Welcome and good luck Saskatchewan Roughriders!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, Shirley,
We are about an hour north of Lloydminster, aways colder here. We are near the height of land ( for those who don't know what that means, that's where all the rivers start flowing toward the Arctic) so that's why our weather is colder than Lloyd.
Yes, imagine we will be cheering for the Roughriders, my youngest son is home from work so it will have to be on. I am glad it is supposed to warm up or both fans & players will freeze their buns off.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome to the tea party Bonnie. Hope you will continue to visit with us; Sam is the host with the most and everyone here is kind and loving. 

Hello Shirley. How's your week been? I've currently working on a flapper cloche hat (simple pattern) that I want to send to my cousin in PA. I got the pattern off of Ravelry; don't purchase too many patterns but fell in love with this one. You can also check it out at www.laurelarts.etsy.com and it is called the Flapper Cloche Hat fro Child to Teen to Adult. Knits up quickly with super bulky #6 yarn. 

AZ (Sandi) so glad you got to "visit" with Charlotte. Sounds like she really is on the upswing in her recovery. Thank goodness. How are you and Alan doing? Has your DH been able to start new meds yet? Praying that all his health issues soon can be resolved.

Sam, so sorry that your friend Fred is having problems with his foot. Does he by any chance go to a wound clinic? I have a friend that is diabetic and she has lost several toes and always has to be treated at a special wound clinic to get those areas to heal. A real difficulty for those that are diabetic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome Bonnie!!! Please come and sit at the tea party table....we love hearing from new people.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, what a selection of recipes. May have to try some of those. I have read your tea party posts several times in the past. Is it just for a select group or can anyone join in? I see it is getting a little cool in your part of the world, do you have snow yet? We have about 18 inches, some of it blown into large drifts & it has warmed to a balmy -25 this afternoon, was -32 last night, have to remember to plug in the vehicles now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, what a selection of recipes. May have to try some of those. I have read your tea party posts several times in the past. Is it just for a select group or can anyone join in? I see it is getting a little cool in your part of the world, do you have snow yet? We have about 18 inches, some of it blown into large drifts & it has warmed to a balmy -25 this afternoon, was -32 last night, have to remember to plug in the vehicles now.


Hi, Bonnie...we welcome all comers. I'm sure Sam, our gracious host, has already welcomed you. We're always interested in recipes and whatever you have on your needles or what you're 'hooking'. Come often...we're here all week.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is a selfie of the mouse hat DD asked for in red and black. The black whiskers don't show up in the photo.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, what a selection of recipes. May have to try some of those. I have read your tea party posts several times in the past. Is it just for a select group or can anyone join in? I see it is getting a little cool in your part of the world, do you have snow yet? We have about 18 inches, some of it blown into large drifts & it has warmed to a balmy -25 this afternoon, was -32 last night, have to remember to plug in the vehicles now.


Of course you are welcome Bonnie- anyone can join us. So welcome to the Tea Party come and join us whenever you can. Don't worry that at first you will be toally lost with a lot of what is written- you will come to know us and what we are talking about in time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

How amazing that you don't get passionfruit.An example fo the differences they are reasonably common here. I usually get mine in a tin- that way I always have some when I wan them. We often use them in various things and often for decoration. Frequently use them on Pavlovas. 
I have eaten them fresh but I usually find them a little bit too sour for me.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Gwen - the mouse hat turned out so cute!!! And of course on my favorite model too!!! We are doing ok here - still waiting to get some test results and quotes on the injections for Alan - he is pretty disgusted with the medical community at the moment....no offense to all of you that are part of that group.... if one of you were working on this we would be much happier!! It just seems like there is a lot of double talk and passing the buck. And in the mean time the poor guy is just feeling worse and worse... OK enough time spent on my pity party - and really Gwen - thanks for asking - I always pass along the good wishes from here and I know that he is touched that all of you care. Chicken Alfredo for dinner with garlic bread - that means baked chicken and plain spaghetti for DH and I get the sauce and bread......back later! - Luv-AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can get passion fruit here (like at a Kroger grocery store or Publix grocery store) but have never tried them. I gather from what you wrote that they are tart.



darowil said:


> How amazing that you don't get passionfruit.An example fo the differences they are reasonably common here. I usually get mine in a tin- that way I always have some when I wan them. We often use them in various things and often for decoration. Frequently use them on Pavlovas.
> I have eaten them fresh but I usually find them a little bit too sour for me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a selfie of the mouse hat DD asked for in red and black. The black whiskers don't show up in the photo.


love the hat it looks very cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just checked the map- I see you are north of us and not that far from the Alberta Border -- near Lloydminster-- one of my friends here in the condo
visits Lloydminster all the time as she has family there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I can get passion fruit here (like at a Kroger grocery store or Publix grocery store) but have never tried them. I gather from what you wrote that they are tart.


Tartish- not like a grapfruit or lemon. And sometimes they are sweeter than others. My favourite cheesecake recipe has passionfuit added to it. Some people don't like the seeds/pips inside them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> How amazing that you don't get passionfruit.An example fo the differences they are reasonably common here. I usually get mine in a tin- that way I always have some when I wan them. We often use them in various things and often for decoration. Frequently use them on Pavlovas.
> I have eaten them fresh but I usually find them a little bit too sour for me.


They are also called kiwifruit here -- so that might mean more to North Americans. sooo good!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When you put them with the cheesecake is it added asa topping or mixed in? I love cheese cake and this might be a nice change of pace flavor wise.

Oh...just saw Shirley's post calling them Kiwi....I love kiwi! I must be thinking of something else. Will google it.



darowil said:


> Tartish- not like a grapfruit or lemon. And sometimes they are sweeter than others. My favourite cheesecake recipe has passionfuit added to it. Some people don't like the seeds/pips inside them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Not good about Fred's foot Sam- unfortunatelly itis a major problem with diabetes.
Good to hear that Charlotte seems to be improving slowly- even if she isn't yet allowed out.
What a cute mouse hat Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for the positive comments on the mouse hat...DONE with animal hats for awhile now...I hope! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just looked up passion fruit and it was saying it's "meat" is purple; the kiwi we get is green....are they related?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for the positive comments on the mouse hat...DONE with animal hats for awhile now...I hope! LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome Bonnie!!! Please come and sit at the tea party table....we love hearing from new people.


Ditto, looking forward to hearing more about where you live.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a selfie of the mouse hat DD asked for in red and black. The black whiskers don't show up in the photo.


LOL LOL so cute, you do great work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> They are also called kiwifruit here -- so that might mean more to North Americans. sooo good!


Are you sure? here they are totally different fruits. Both do get put on top of pavlovas etc. Here are the two fruits.
I'm deleting these links as Poladra has posted photos on the next page which don't need to be opened up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong please but I don't think passion fruit and kiwi are the same here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When you put them with the cheesecake is it added asa topping or mixed in? I love cheese cake and this might be a nice change of pace flavor wise.
> 
> Oh...just saw Shirley's post calling them Kiwi....I love kiwi! I must be thinking of something else. Will google it.


I'm sure you've seen my post about Kiwi and Passionfruits. Passionfruit can be added to the cheesecake and/or put on top. I add it to the mix of my cheesecake.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Can't believe I am the first one to start the new tea party. It is a very wintery day in N. Texas. Our temp. dropped about 40 degrees in 24 hrs. Currently part of the area is having freezing rain. The roads are starting to ice up already. Everyone on the roads need to be extra careful. DH and I are in the house for the next several days. Did extra grocery this AM so there is no reason to go out. Hoping Jynx and others in N. Texas are in for the week-end too. It is a good week-end to enjoy the hot tea and knitting
> Enjoyed the recipes Sam. Will copy and try them later. wishing everyone a safe and warm (or cool for our southern friends) week=end.


I am definitely in and have no plans to go out until Tues...... I hope the cleaning lady comes tomorrow but don't even care about that..... I'm knitting boot cuffs, finished all the bills and made all but one of my needed phone calls..... I have a feeling the electric blanket may even see use tonight.......


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

useless post now so deleted


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love all the recipes, Sam... The gel air freshener sounds great. I've used those birdseed ornaments to decorate packages.... love all the snacks and the cookies sound right up my alley.... 

Off to finish my wine and eat dinner. Pork roast with brussel sprouts and some form of potato.... I am so ready.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did. I will look for passionfruit next time I'm in the grocery store. It would make a nice change of pace dessert topping on the cheesecake. Perhaps make one for either Thanksgiving or Christmas.



darowil said:


> I'm sure you've seen my post about Kiwi and Passionfruits. Passionfruit can be added to the cheesecake and/or put on top. I add it to the mix of my cheesecake.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam you have outdone once again. I will be trying them out over the holidays. 

For the cereal one could sub a rice chex cereal they have gluten free cereals. 

Checking in so I can find myself in teh morning to post coffee :-D :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> See you all on Monday. Have a good weekend, everyone!


Have a wonderful week end, night and see you monday.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a selfie of the mouse hat DD asked for in red and black. The black whiskers don't show up in the photo.


Great hat.... and it looks so toasty...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, what a selection of recipes. May have to try some of those. I have read your tea party posts several times in the past. Is it just for a select group or can anyone join in? I see it is getting a little cool in your part of the world, do you have snow yet? We have about 18 inches, some of it blown into large drifts & it has warmed to a balmy -25 this afternoon, was -32 last night, have to remember to plug in the vehicles now.


Welcome to the tea party glad to have you join in. We are expecting snow tonight and tomorrow. I am happy for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just looked up passion fruit and it was saying it's "meat" is purple; the kiwi we get is green....are they related?


No idea if they are related but they are totally different. Passionfruit is a soft filling that can be spread out and is spooned out of its shell-to add to cheescake you simply spoon it straight out of the shell and into the mix. The Passionfruit 'skin' is firm and totally inedible.
The Kiwi Fruit on the other hand is normally green (though I have seen yellow ones). And they can be sliced. To add to cheesecake it would need to be chopped up (never have added it simply trying to explain the difference). The skin of a kiwi fruit can be eaten- though many don't like it becuase it is a bit furry (like some peaches).


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> They are also called kiwifruit here -- so that might mean more to North Americans. sooo good!


Kiwi here is a fuzzy brown small fruit... The inside is green with black seeds... not at all tart. Passion fruit is much different... I've never seen it in tins though, Must check that out.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just googled passion fruit and kiwi fruit. -- I need to hit my head with a wet paper towel!!!! I was incorrect -- I have thought passionfruit was called kiwi here for years! Sorry for leading everyone astray. No wonder my pavlova didn't taste the same as the ones I ate down under. The pavs, if I am correct are made with passionfruit? Sorry ladies and gentleman -- once in every 40 years I am incorrect about something!! (wonders never cease)!!!!! :XD: :XD: :hunf: :mrgreen: :XD: :-( :-(

seriously -- I don't think we get passion fruit here-- I don't know why I was convinced they were the same.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Sam and everybody, rather chilly here, but not as bad as some. Recipes look good, have to go back and look at them more later. 
Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I still have 20 pages to read on last week's TP. I spent the day knitting an owl boot cuff and watching the memorial for JFK and the original 2 hours of coverage from Dallas. We were in Chicago at the time so I wanted to see how it was reported here,.... The ceremony today was short, but very well done. Too bad the weather was so lousy...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a selfie of the mouse hat DD asked for in red and black. The black whiskers don't show up in the photo.


 :XD: Way too cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I googled the passion fruit I noticed the black seeds inside the gel...are the seeds also eaten or do you pick them out? I am so wanting to try this. I have kiwi every so often; DD loves kiwi and will try to get all of it when I put it in a fruit bowl mix. LOL



darowil said:


> No idea if they are related but they are totally different. Passionfruit is a soft filling that can be spread out and is spooned out of its shell-to add to cheescake you simply spoon it straight out of the shell and into the mix. The Passionfruit 'skin' is firm and totally inedible.
> The Kiwi Fruit on the other hand is normally green (though I have seen yellow ones). And they can be sliced. To add to cheesecake it would need to be chopped up (never have added it simply trying to explain the difference). The skin of a kiwi fruit can be eaten- though many don't like it becuase it is a bit furry (like some peaches).


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Shirley, I love it!

An error once in forty years--WOW! The rest of us should be so accurate. Sheeeeesh!! I'll never come close to your record.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

You look just darling in the mouse hat, Gwen.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are too funny Shirley...LOL....here I'm throwing the wet paper towel...._whap_!


Designer1234 said:


> I just googled passion fruit and kiwi fruit. -- I need to hit my head with a wet paper towel!!!! I was incorrect -- I have thought passionfruit was called kiwi here for years! Sorry for leading everyone astray. No wonder my pavlova didn't taste the same as the ones I ate down under. The pavs, if I am correct are made with passionfruit? Sorry ladies and gentleman -- once in every 40 years I am incorrect about something!! (wonders never cease)!!!!! :XD: :XD: :hunf: :mrgreen: :XD: :-( :-(
> 
> seriously -- I don't think we get passion fruit here-- I don't know why I was convinced they were the same.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just googled passion fruit and kiwi fruit. -- I need to hit my head with a wet paper towel!!!! I was incorrect -- I have thought passionfruit was called kiwi here for years! Sorry for leading everyone astray. No wonder my pavlova didn't taste the same as the ones I ate down under. The pavs, if I am correct are made with passionfruit? Sorry ladies and gentleman -- once in every 40 years I am incorrect about something!! (wonders never cease)!!!!! :XD: :XD: :hunf: :mrgreen: :XD: :-( :-(
> 
> seriously -- I don't think we get passion fruit here-- I don't know why I was convinced they were the same.


Shirley we use both on top of Pavlovas-and sometimes even both on the same one- this may be were your confusion came from. But they are not put into the pavlova.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Shirley, I love it!
> 
> An error once in forty years--WOW! The rest of us should be so accurate. Sheeeeesh!! I'll never come close to your record.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's okay -- I figure twice in in my lifetime is a pretty darned good record!!!! Those few (very few) times I have been shown (incorrectly) that I am wrong - are the fault of the person who doesn't know that I am ALWAYS right!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (I wish!!)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> They are also called kiwifruit here -- so that might mean more to North Americans. sooo good!


Our passion fruits are completely different than Kiwi fruit.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam. Love all the recipes. Must make some time to do some cooking. Been busy today sewing with the WI group this morning and then a lot of machining this afternoon. This evening was spent knitting.
> 
> Hope everyone is going to have a good week end. Off to bed now, hugs to all and night night.


You have been busy today. I need to find the foot pedal for my sewing machine it seems to have vanished.

Hoping yo have a wonderfully peaceful weekend. Hugs and healing energy to you. Good night pleasant dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong please but I don't think passion fruit and kiwi are the same here.


No, they are different, I love them both though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Have a wonderful week end, night and see you monday.


Good night, sleep well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Shirley we use both on top of Pavlovas-and sometimes even both on the same one- this may be were your confusion came from. But they are not put into the pavlova.


That clarifies it for me-- thanks Darowil. I remember seeing sliced kiwi fruit on top -but people have said they used passionfruit -- maybe that is what confused me.

I guess I can say that coming from the far north my brain is frozen????? or that we don't see passion fruiit much up here???? OR , hmm, can't think of another excuse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am definitely in and have no plans to go out until Tues...... I hope the cleaning lady comes tomorrow but don't even care about that..... I'm knitting boot cuffs, finished all the bills and made all but one of my needed phone calls..... I have a feeling the electric blanket may even see use tonight.......


Yes, you all are getting cold. Stay warm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just googled passion fruit and kiwi fruit. -- I need to hit my head with a wet paper towel!!!! I was incorrect -- I have thought passionfruit was called kiwi here for years! Sorry for leading everyone astray. No wonder my pavlova didn't taste the same as the ones I ate down under. The pavs, if I am correct are made with passionfruit? Sorry ladies and gentleman -- once in every 40 years I am incorrect about something!! (wonders never cease)!!!!! :XD: :XD: :hunf: :mrgreen: :XD: :-( :-(
> 
> seriously -- I don't think we get passion fruit here-- I don't know why I was convinced they were the same.


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You have been busy today. I need to find the foot pedal for my sewing machine it seems to have vanished.
> 
> Hoping yo have a wonderfully peaceful weekend. Hugs and healing energy to you. Good night pleasant dreams.


It didn't go down the loo did it?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our passion fruits are completely different than Kiwi fruit.


That is what I always got too when I was in Canada.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I googled the passion fruit I noticed the black seeds inside the gel...are the seeds also eaten or do you pick them out? I am so wanting to try this. I have kiwi every so often; DD loves kiwi and will try to get all of it when I put it in a fruit bowl mix. LOL


Eat the seeds as well- that is why some people don't like them.

Our tins of them are only small- should have one in the cupboard but can't find it. Must have used it and not replaced it- usually I blame David for this but he won't have used the passionfuit so I guess I will have to take the blame.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

OK ladies. The pictures on Wikipedia showed a cross-section of a passion fruit that looked somewhat like a pomegranite with yellow instead of red fruit surrounding the seeds with the ''pithy'' part inside the rind.

So my question is what is the fruit that has a longer neck (shaped somewhat like the outline of a butternut squash) with a reddish/orange pulp and a whole bunch of black seeds in the lower round part?

I'm sure my description has given you the exact, correct description you need to know exactly what fruit I have in mind. Right? LOLOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You have been busy today. I need to find the foot pedal for my sewing machine it seems to have vanished.


Check the septic tank.
I see that Poledra suggested the same thing-and that it doesn't fit down.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That clarifies it for me-- thanks Darowil. I remember seeing sliced kiwi fruit on top -but people have said they used passionfruit -- maybe that is what confused me.
> 
> I guess I can say that coming from the far north my brain is frozen????? or that we don't see passion fruiit much up here???? OR , hmm, can't think of another excuse.


Well no-one would have thought to tell you that the yellow gel like stuff and black seeds came from the same thing and were a fruit. After all everyone down here knows what they are.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It didn't go down the loo did it?


hahaha no, it is too big thank goodness.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Check the septic tank.


I believe it is tucked away in one fo the craft cupboards. Chrissy had it last and sometimes forgets to put it where she finds it.

The septic tank has been pumped out should be good for another few years.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> OK ladies. The pictures on Wikipedia showed a cross-section of a passion fruit that looked somewhat like a pomegranite with yellow instead of red fruit surrounding the seeds with the ''pithy'' part inside the rind.
> 
> So my question is what is the fruit that has a longer neck (shaped somewhat like the outline of a butternut squash) with a reddish/orange pulp and a whole bunch of black seeds in the lower round part?
> 
> ...


If it has a pit then it is likely a mango. green and red skin?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I, as you all know, have been checking out all our photo albums and 'sorting' since the possibility of a move means we want to get rid of duplicates and generally reduce what we are taking. 

I have mentioned previously Little Joe and Susie - the Mother Moose and her baby boy ( bull moose) that grew huge and came to our acreage each winter while we were in Arizona. 

I also have mentioned the stained glass window of our 'outhouse' which I made when we built a new one. here are two pictures. 

If you notice on one - (right beside the back of the biffy you will see a set of legs. Susie (mama moose) was taller than the bottom of the eaves of the little building - you can also get an idea of the stained glass window. 

The other is a better picture of our 'winter visitor- you can see why we used a great deal of care going to the biffy (actually we used our fifth wheel - the biffy was for visitors most of the time..


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> OK ladies. The pictures on Wikipedia showed a cross-section of a passion fruit that looked somewhat like a pomegranite with yellow instead of red fruit surrounding the seeds with the ''pithy'' part inside the rind.
> 
> So my question is what is the fruit that has a longer neck (shaped somewhat like the outline of a butternut squash) with a reddish/orange pulp and a whole bunch of black seeds in the lower round part?
> 
> ...


Papaya?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> If it has a pit then it is likely a mango. green and red skin?


No, Caren. A mango has a very large pit inside of a peachy-colored flesh. The picture sticking in my mind has many small seeds in the round part.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Getting into this cloche hat I'm working on so I'm going to sign off for awhile. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I, as you all know, have been checking out all our photo albums and 'sorting' since the possibility of a move means we want to get rid of duplicates and generally reduce what we are taking.
> 
> I have mentioned previously Little Joe and Susie - the Mother Moose and her baby boy ( bull moose) that grew huge and came to our acreage each winter while we were in Arizona.
> 
> ...


Had no idea moose were so big (is the plural of moose moose?)


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Another thing I understand about kiwi fruit is that like fresh pineapple it can't be used in jello. It will not set. I know this is true of pineapple and feel fairly sure about the kiwi.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Papaya?


I think you are right. Was trying to think and had decided it was a tropical fruit but got no further.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Another thing I understand about kiwi fruit is that like fresh pineapple it can't be used in jello. It will not set. I know this is true of pineapple and feel fairly sure about the kiwi.


Not sure either- but I think you are likely to be right, the acid would be a problem


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Papaya?


That's it!! Thanks, Sorlenna. It's been one of those days. Besides not remembering papaya I've misplaced a folded $20 bill that went all over my errand run today, staying safely inside the pocket.

When I removed the cell phone to recharge it this evening and went to move the two folded bills (a $10 and $20) into my wallet, the twenty was gone. I've torn the house apart looking for it and can't find it. Naturally it couldn't be the bill of somewhat lesser value that has gone walk-about, could it?

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

"selfie" has just been recognized by the qed as a word.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a selfie of the mouse hat DD asked for in red and black. The black whiskers don't show up in the photo.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy continuing to alan - let's hope the medical community finally gets their act together and gives him the help he needs.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Gwen - the mouse hat turned out so cute!!! And of course on my favorite model too!!! We are doing ok here - still waiting to get some test results and quotes on the injections for Alan - he is pretty disgusted with the medical community at the moment....no offense to all of you that are part of that group.... if one of you were working on this we would be much happier!! It just seems like there is a lot of double talk and passing the buck. And in the mean time the poor guy is just feeling worse and worse... OK enough time spent on my pity party - and really Gwen - thanks for asking - I always pass along the good wishes from here and I know that he is touched that all of you care. Chicken Alfredo for dinner with garlic bread - that means baked chicken and plain spaghetti for DH and I get the sauce and bread......back later! - Luv-AZ


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here are more pictures of our moose -(plural).


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I believe you are right about the kiwi AND pineapple not allowing gelatin to set if the fruit is fresh/raw.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have had kiwi before - they are green - did not know they were called passion fruit.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> They are also called kiwifruit here -- so that might mean more to North Americans. sooo good!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm so confused!!!!!

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just looked up passion fruit and it was saying it's "meat" is purple; the kiwi we get is green....are they related?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where's mind? lol

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> thanks for the positive comments on the mouse hat...DONE with animal hats for awhile now...I hope! LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tartish- not like a grapfruit or lemon. And sometimes they are sweeter than others. My favourite cheesecake recipe has passionfuit added to it. Some people don't like the seeds/pips inside them.


That sounds very good yummmm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I noticed on the weathernews that it was going to be a bit chilly in your neck of the woods - I wouldn't want to go out either.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I am definitely in and have no plans to go out until Tues...... I hope the cleaning lady comes tomorrow but don't even care about that..... I'm knitting boot cuffs, finished all the bills and made all but one of my needed phone calls..... I have a feeling the electric blanket may even see use tonight.......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

never thought of rice chex - thanks caren.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam you have outdone once again. I will be trying them out over the holidays.
> 
> For the cereal one could sub a rice chex cereal they have gluten free cereals.
> 
> Checking in so I can find myself in teh morning to post coffee :-D :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find your boot cuff pattern?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I still have 20 pages to read on last week's TP. I spent the day knitting an owl boot cuff and watching the memorial for JFK and the original 2 hours of coverage from Dallas. We were in Chicago at the time so I wanted to see how it was reported here,.... The ceremony today was short, but very well done. Too bad the weather was so lousy...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Sweet Family,
I am with you, Sandi. I will never get caught up. I do know we have had a lot of answered prayers from my skimming. Sandi, you and Alan are always on my heart and in my prayers. I suffer from IBS. It is a real pain but I am blessed. My heart goes out to Alan and Joy. I will PM you for Charlottes address. Didnt know about this or would have been on board sooner. By skimming, I miss a lot but life is in my way now.
I have wonderful news myself. Angie had surgery Monday to remove the hardware out of her ankle (it was working its way out). They cultured the bones and there is no infection. Dr Dulske said there was no purulent drainage or othe signs of infection that he could see. She is back home and cannot put weight on the foot for three weeks so I will be going back out when David goes to work. I can get some knitting done then.
I am not going to finish my boot cuffs in time.. I am stuck on the first one I started. I was making AmyKnits Mock Cable Boot Topper and when I get through with the repeats of the pattern I either have too many or too little stitches. I cast on 68 stitches and keep coming out wrong. Will work on it some later.
I was at the church all day yesterday helping decorate the church for our Thanksgiving Dinner on Sunday. Jim and I just got two turkeys ready to bake overnight on 300. I wrapped them in foil after I salted and peppered them and washed all the giblets and put them back in the cavity, then wrapped them in foil. They are both close to 20# and will cook all night. I will take them out in the morning and take them to the church at 9, and all of us ladies will get the dressing ready to pop in the oven and finish with setting out what we need in the CLC. Lot of work. I wear my tennis shoes, as we are usually up there for hours.
I have been looking at fingerless mitts and if I cant get this cuff straight, may switch to that. Still not gonna make it on time for Christmas. BUT I am not going to stress out. Their gifts will just be late. Have put Allysons socks on hold for a while, God love her. She has been on the Atkins Diet and has lost 80 pounds and looks wonderful. It is not like I thought it would be as she eats more than meat, cheese, and eggs.
Sam, the recipes are wonderful. My goodness, you must have typed for quite a while for the opening. I love my cast iron for cornbread and love to cook in it, but it is so heavy. Getting hard for me to lift. Thank goodness Lodge got smart and put a handle on the end opposite the handle you usually use.
Julie, thrilled you got to talk to Fale.
Daralene PTL on your nephews recovery
Joy and Alan.continue to pray for you two for divine intervention with such a horrible illness. 
Continuing to pray for our Charlotte.
MARIANNEIm still dancing over your final diagnosis
Jynxpraying you will continue to listen to your body. It takes a full year for the body to recover from one surgery much less two.
Sending you all much love.May God be with you all in any need you have in your lives. 
Remembering Linda, David, and Kathy (so glad you are back).Betty


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I want to try the air freshener--I know I have all the stuff (and can't remember why I bought unflavored gelatin, since I won't eat it). I'll have to see what kind of essential oils I have.

I'm hoping/planning to stay in all weekend too. We may not even get above freezing on Sunday and tomorrow's high is expected to be about 39F. Bleah! Weather guy says we might get an inch or two of snow--more if the winds settle down--and today has been blustery and frigid. Time for flannel britches, a cuppa tea, and some knitting, if anyone asks me!

Love the hat, Gwen. I am looking at some fox hats for possible gifts but not as elaborate as the critters you've been making.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had no idea moose were so big (is the plural of moose moose?)


They are huge -- they cause serious car accidents because if you hit one you only hit the legs and the body comes right through the front window. The plural is moose.
Here is a pictures of our cottage taken from 
the hill in the meadow.

beautiful place


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one moose - twenty moose.

sam



darowil said:


> Had no idea moose were so big (is the plural of moose moose?)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> never thought of rice chex - thanks caren.
> 
> sam


you are most welcome, I love chex cereals they now have even more varieties and sone with flavors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> hahaha no, it is too big thank goodness.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Will try to start this again, half way through writing a book and lost it all.

Sam a great opening as usual, love all the recipes, will definitely be trying them. I like the idea of the home made gel air fresheners and could add some Christmassy scents this time of year. Hopefully they will get Fred's pain under control and I'm sure the new afghan will help him keep warm.

Welcome Bonnie, I have been reading the TP for a while and only started joining in recently. These folks make you feel so welcome.

Gweenie that hat is so cute, not sure which of them I like best. Are you not making one for DH and yourself?

Shirley the pictures of the moose are great. With all your knowledge and talent it is not hard to believe you that was only your second mistake.

I have to say I had the same thought as Kaye and Darowil about your missing foot pedal, Nana Caren. How is Parker doing? 

Sorry to hear about all the cold weather some of you are experiencing, we are having rain and I am ready for some snow.

Prayers and wishes for those in need, back to knitting mittens.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah ha. I went back and skimmed to see Parker. Now I know he isn't a human. LOL But a cutie nonetheless!

Hugs & blessings--I'm off to start the next project.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The only thing I'd wonder about with kiwi is whether they would inhibit the baking of the cheesecake properly. Kiwi have the same kind of enzymes like pineapple where you can't use them in jello mixtures because they won't gel. But, they sure would taste great on top!



darowil said:


> No idea if they are related but they are totally different. Passionfruit is a soft filling that can be spread out and is spooned out of its shell-to add to cheescake you simply spoon it straight out of the shell and into the mix. The Passionfruit 'skin' is firm and totally inedible.
> The Kiwi Fruit on the other hand is normally green (though I have seen yellow ones). And they can be sliced. To add to cheesecake it would need to be chopped up (never have added it simply trying to explain the difference). The skin of a kiwi fruit can be eaten- though many don't like it becuase it is a bit furry (like some peaches).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, I beg to differ...I've had some very tart kiwi!!



Dreamweaver said:


> Kiwi here is a fuzzy brown small fruit... The inside is green with black seeds... not at all tart. Passion fruit is much different... I've never seen it in tins though, Must check that out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ooops...should have read everything before posting...I mention the same thing later in the postings.



Railyn said:


> Another thing I understand about kiwi fruit is that like fresh pineapple it can't be used in jello. It will not set. I know this is true of pineapple and feel fairly sure about the kiwi.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I believe it is tucked away in one fo the craft cupboards. Chrissy had it last and sometimes forgets to put it where she finds it.
> 
> The septic tank has been pumped out should be good for another few years.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: A pumped septic is a good thing. 
Hope you find which cabinet fairly easily.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I, as you all know, have been checking out all our photo albums and 'sorting' since the possibility of a move means we want to get rid of duplicates and generally reduce what we are taking.
> 
> I have mentioned previously Little Joe and Susie - the Mother Moose and her baby boy ( bull moose) that grew huge and came to our acreage each winter while we were in Arizona.
> 
> ...


Aren't they just beautiful? You have lived in some beautiful places for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope it didn't get lost during one of the errands...hope it turns up. I love this time of year when I reach into a winter coat pocket and find some left over change from last year!! Found $2 on Monday.



jheiens said:


> That's it!! Thanks, Sorlenna. It's been one of those days. Besides not remembering papaya I've misplaced a folded $20 bill that went all over my errand run today, staying safely inside the pocket.
> 
> When I removed the cell phone to recharge it this evening and went to move the two folded bills (a $10 and $20) into my wallet, the twenty was gone. I've torn the house apart looking for it and can't find it. Naturally it couldn't be the bill of somewhat lesser value that has gone walk-about, could it?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Shirley the pictures of the moose are great. With all your knowledge and talent it is not hard to believe you that was only your second mistake.
> 
> I have to say I had the same thought as Kaye and Darowil about your missing foot pedal, Nana Caren. How is Parker doing?
> 
> ...


Thanks my dear --- I am glad I don't have to really count mine (mistakes) over the years -- Glad your daughter is doing so well. She (and you) have had your hands pretty full. It will be great when she is able to move around and build up strength. Take care because you are important too and you need to take care of yourself if you want to be able to look after your family. It is hard to do, I know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> They are huge -- they cause serious car accidents because if you hit one you only hit the legs and the body comes right through the front window. The plural is moose.
> Here is a pictures of our cottage taken from
> the hill in the meadow.
> 
> beautiful place


Beutiful looking place-lovely character. Looks like it suits you. Whats your current place like?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Love Papaya, my favorite fruit in the world, followed very closely by Persimmons. YUMMMM!!!!!!!!!

AZ, I sure hope you all get some answers soon, that has to be so hard on DH. 

Bulldog, wonderful news on Angies' ankle, hoorah!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The only thing I'd wonder about with kiwi is whether they would inhibit the baking of the cheesecake properly. Kiwi have the same kind of enzymes like pineapple where you can't use them in jello mixtures because they won't gel. But, they sure would taste great on top!


Especially as I do a non-bake cheesecake and so depend on the gelatine to set it. I don't think I would have tried it any way, somehow it doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog, how wonderful that things are looking up for Angie at last.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought some persimmons because I saw them on sale and had never tried them....I can't say I was all that impressed. I need to learn how to pick them (ripe?) and how to fix them. I ended up putting the flesh in with some apples and pears and making a puree for putting in my oatmeal...it was just fine in that.



Poledra65 said:


> Love Papaya, my favorite fruit in the world, followed very closely by Persimmons. YUMMMM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AZ, I sure hope you all get some answers soon, that has to be so hard on DH.
> 
> Bulldog, wonderful news on Angies' ankle, hoorah!!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Beutiful looking place-lovely character. Looks like it suits you. Whats your current place like?


we are in a condo apartment -- close to Kelly and family. Have been here l0 years. Once we stopped going to Arizona because Pat wasn't well, we had to move as we didn't have water although we did have power out there. We decided we were too far from the family and a good hospital as Pat was having heart problems - although he didn't get really sick for quite a few years. we stopped going to Arizona in l999


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL!!! Caren, David said that Seth must have watched the Baby Looney Toons episode where the baby duck keeps putting things down the loo saying _ went down the hole, for everything he put down it. lolol...Yes, my DH loves looney toons of any kind. :roll: :roll: 
I think he just likes to see it go down in the house and come up outside. lolol...
Hugs and may you have an uneventful weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I bought some persimmons because I saw them on sale and had never tried them....I can't say I was all that impressed. I need to learn how to pick them (ripe?) and how to fix them. I ended up putting the flesh in with some apples and pears and making a puree for putting in my oatmeal...it was just fine in that.


They should be firm but not hard, and not mushy, I eat them like apples, a good persimmon is sweet, really juicy, and has a smooth texture for the most part. There are several varieties and some are just not really good for eating, but I've been lucky for the most part, have only gotten 2 over the years that were woody.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Some really nice jumpers for christmas

http://www.deramores.com/christmas-jumper-day-patterns/


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Another answered prayer, Angie is home and no infection, that is good news.
 
Rest well sis. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I bought some persimmons because I saw them on sale and had never tried them....I can't say I was all that impressed. I need to learn how to pick them (ripe?) and how to fix them. I ended up putting the flesh in with some apples and pears and making a puree for putting in my oatmeal...it was just fine in that.


Persimmons need to be ripe and if not they are horrid. If ripe they are wonderful. They move fromthe worst to possibly the best fruit around.
And how do you know it is ripe? (there are some newer versions around this doesn't work for though). Once it feels soft leave it- it needs to be sloppy! You look at and think this is far too old and then it is ready. They can be eaten straight from the skin -but be careful near the skin as it can be astringent - but even more delicious with cream.

The ones we get here need to be mushy- wonder if you get the ones we are just getting now? The new ones here don't need to be mushy either. Don't know how you know which ones are which-sound slike you need to.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Caren, David said that Seth must have watched the Baby Looney Toons episode where the baby duck keeps putting things down the loo saying _ went down the hole, for everything he put down it. lolol...Yes, my DH loves looney toons of any kind. :roll: :roll:
> I think he just likes to see it go down in the house and come up outside. lolol...
> Hugs and may you have an uneventful weekend.


I think David just might be right Seth could have watched it. He was quite fascinated by it that is for sure. Problem solved now. :roll: :thumbup: 
Hugs back to you I hope it is uneventful too. Will be watching Doctor Who and Formula1. :lol: :lol: My long week is finally over. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Another answered prayer, Angie is home and no infection, that is good news.
> 
> Rest well sis. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes! This is very good news indeed!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Caren, David said that Seth must have watched the Baby Looney Toons episode where the baby duck keeps putting things down the loo saying _ went down the hole, for everything he put down it. lolol...Yes, my DH loves looney toons of any kind. :roll: :roll:
> I think he just likes to see it go down in the house and come up outside. lolol...
> Hugs and may you have an uneventful weekend.


Oh, one of my kids' favorites (and I'll admit mine)--"I wanna flush it again!" LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Will say night night, had a long day, feel really tired, so will knit a while and then sleep, I hope :shock: 
Blessing being sent to all, and peace and joy to follow :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I think David just might be right Seth could have watched it. He was quite fascinated by it that is for sure. Problem solved now. :roll: :thumbup:
> Hugs back to you I hope it is uneventful too. Will be watching Doctor Who and Formula1. :lol: :lol: My long week is finally over. :thumbup:


LOL!!! I don't know if it's a sad thing or not that my husband is on the same wave length as a 3 yr old. :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Oh well, gotta love them. 
It's been a long one, but Jamie is home, hi Jamie.  And you can relax and enjoy some you time.  ;-)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Some really nice jumpers for christmas
> 
> http://www.deramores.com/christmas-jumper-day-patterns/


Jumpers for Christmas are not something we need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Will say night night, had a long day, feel really tired, so will knit a while and then sleep, I hope :shock:
> Blessing being sent to all, and peace and joy to follow :-D


Night Patches, sleep well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren wrote:
Some really nice jumpers for christmas

http://www.deramores.com/christmas-jumper-day-patterns/

Love the 4th one down, the Sasha Sweater, downloaded that one. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, one of my kids' favorites (and I'll admit mine)--"I wanna flush it again!" LOL


LOL! David said that if I saw it, it would stick in my head, that he saw it over 10 years ago and it was great... :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, one of my kids' favorites (and I'll admit mine)--"I wanna flush it again!" LOL


I must admit Seth is not the only grandson that has done this just the worst.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> NanaCaren wrote:
> Some really nice jumpers for christmas
> 
> http://www.deramores.com/christmas-jumper-day-patterns/
> ...


Dave sent me a link to some of them last year. I downloaded the ones I didn't have. One day I will make a few of them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Will say night night, had a long day, feel really tired, so will knit a while and then sleep, I hope :shock:
> Blessing being sent to all, and peace and joy to follow :-D


Good night hugs and soothing calming energy. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Dave sent me a link to some of them last year. I downloaded the ones I didn't have. One day I will make a few of them.


I do like being able to wear sweaters more than one month a year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! I don't know if it's a sad thing or not that my husband is on the same wave length as a 3 yr old. :roll: :roll: :roll:
> Oh well, gotta love them.
> It's been a long one, but Jamie is home, hi Jamie.  And you can relax and enjoy some you time.  ;-)


I think it is a good thing means he remembers what it is like to have fun. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I am glad Jamie is home will help. Me time is definitely on the schedule I will chat with my race/ Doctor Who buddy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:



> Aren't they just beautiful? You have lived in some beautiful places for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup:


We never felt threatened by them - they usually just ignored us. They seemed to sense that we weren't a threat. It was so interesting. we had a 'salt like at the other end of the meadow and would sit on the deck and watch the animals there. there were about l0 deer that came around each morning and at dusk. If the moose were there they all stood a long ways back and waited for the moose to leave the salt lick. We did know though that we didn't want to get in their way so we were very very careful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't remember seeing a recent post from Bob Glory -- I hope things are okay with her. I miss her posts as her humour is wonderful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I do like being able to wear sweaters more than one month a year.


I love wearing sweaters that is part of the reason I like the cooler weather so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I think it is a good thing means he remembers what it is like to have fun. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I am glad Jamie is home will help. Me time is definitely on the schedule I will chat with my race/ Doctor Who buddy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love wearing sweaters that is part of the reason I like the cooler weather so much.


That is one of the things I missed in San Antonio. I need to build my stash of sweaters back up now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy weekend everyone. Sam - great recipes again this week.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone just jumping in so I know where I am with the new TP. I havent caught up yet. Its Sat aft here and we have had heavy rain on and off, the sky is black and we have even had thunder. :shock: Hard to believe it will be Summer here in a week.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is one of the things I missed in San Antonio. I need to build my stash of sweaters back up now.


I am wanting a couple new sweaters this year. I got two when I was in London last year, love them as does Chrissy. I am working one for myself is going to take awhile before it gets done.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone just jumping in so I know where I am with the new TP. I havent caught up yet. Its Sat aft here and we have had heavy rain on and off, the sky is black and we have even had thunder. :shock: Hard to believe it will be Summer here in a week.


We have had rain off and on all day too, of course it is colder here than there. I find it hard to believe it is nearly winter.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Has been a busy week and next week will be as well for everyone I'm sure. Was off work Thursday and went to Bloomington with mom and a friend. Long day was exhausted when I got home. Found some Redheart Soft which I had not seen before, it is soft and some nice colors, also found Caron Sheepish in a gorgeous dark teal and deep purple. Will try to remember to takes pics and post this weekend. Still working on Christmas presents getting closer. Have a cousin and his DW and an honorary son n his girlfriend both having baby boys, so am going to try a couple of baby things, we'll see how they work out. Has been cold and rainy here we still have branches down all over the yard from storms last weekend. DH has 2 1/2 weeks left of this semester then a month off for holidays. He is ready (so am I)! 

Only on page 110 of last week nothing yet this week. Somebody pm me please if theres something urgent I need to know. Hope that everyone is improving and doing well. 
Prayers and hugs to you all!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have just finished read last weeks TP.... I love all the photos people have been posting of their childhood and familes. :thumbup: I will try to get one of mum on here on day soon.

My mom was born in Leeds UK in 1924. When she left school she worked in a Railway Office. When she was 26 in 1950 she decided to come to Australia. She came by herself, hooked up with a couple of other girls on board. They arrived in Sydney and worked in pubs and all sorts. Then the three of them went to outback Queensland and worked on a Sheepstation! I cant imagine that, but I have photos of her on a horse there. Anyway they ended up in a small town in Queensland and they ALL met there husbands to be there. My dad had come over here from Scotland after the War and a bad divorce. So they ended up getting married and went back to the UK for a year in 1955 (i think), but mum was frozen and couldnt wait to get back to warm weather. LOL. They had me in 1959 in the same small town, then my dad got a transfer with his job to Victoria.
I think she was so brave coming all this way back then to the totally unknown. Amazing woman.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am wanting a couple new sweaters this year. I got two when I was in London last year, love them as does Chrissy. I am working one for myself is going to take awhile before it gets done.


LOL!! Well, that just means you have great style sense right?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have just finished read last weeks TP.... I love all the photos people have been posting of their childhood and familes. :thumbup: I will try to get one of mum on here on day soon.
> 
> My mom was born in Leeds UK in 1924. When she left school she worked in a Railway Office. When she was 26 in 1950 she decided to come to Australia. She came by herself, hooked up with a couple of other girls on board. They arrived in Sydney and worked in pubs and all sorts. Then the three of them went to outback Queensland and worked on a Sheepstation! I cant imagine that, but I have photos of her on a horse there. Anyway they ended up in a small town in Queensland and they ALL met there husbands to be there. My dad had come over here from Scotland after the War and a bad divorce. So they ended up getting married and went back to the UK for a year in 1955 (i think), but mum was frozen and couldnt wait to get back to warm weather. LOL. They had me in 1959 in the same small town, then my dad got a transfer with his job to Victoria.
> I think she was so brave coming all this way back then to the totally unknown. Amazing woman.


That took guts, to leave home and go to a completely different country and then to go to the outback and all. She was Amazing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a selfie of the mouse hat DD asked for in red and black. The black whiskers don't show up in the photo.


 :thumbup: Look at you! Too cute! :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Evening,

Well, I should have been on my way to New Jersey now but the company didn't have the right dimensions for the load. Told me 36x36x36. Shipper told me 60x47x57(high). Too tall for my van. Then they said it was two pieces. Finally got my dry run and headed back to Houston. I had to go south of H and I was on the north side. And of course, at rush hour! No rushing done then. Took almost 1 1/2 hrs to go 42 miles. 

Cold (40°f) here today. For two nights, only one blanket. Tonight may break out the sleeping bag. Yesterday, even though it rained off and on, it was in the 70s. They are talking ice for Sunday.

I will drive home for Thanksgiving. It is the only holiday that the company will give us empty moves home to help pay some of the gas cost. Unfortunately have to wait till noon on Wednesday. Hoping I don't have too many miles to drive although we are eating late in the afternoon and at a restaurant.

Cute pix posted of people when they were younger. My DB had all the family photos from DM and is scanning them. Don't know how much progress has been made.

Broke a fingernail clear down to skin. It is my right index finger and didn't realize how much I use it knitting/crochetong. It feels very weird not having a longer nail,on it. Didn't hurt at all and not the one that is cracked. May need to find nail salon tomorrow. Like June, my vices are yarn, needles and my nails. Finally after all these years, I have some nice looking ones, except when they break. They grow fast, though. 

Wow, that sounds so shallow. I wish everyone's troubles were as minor as this. Prayers for all who are in need. I thank God every day for my good health, healthy family members, a job and good friends.

Welcome to new posters and to ones who have been away. Safe travels for Carol, Daralene and anyone else out on the roads.

Great recipes, Sam. Like that you added a knit project. 

Keep safe and warm (cool) everyone. See you later.

Kathy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did. I will look for passionfruit next time I'm in the grocery store. It would make a nice change of pace dessert topping on the cheesecake. Perhaps make one for either Thanksgiving or Christmas.


 :thumbup: Let us know how you like it. I for one like it in cheesecake and on pavlovas too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Kiwi here is a fuzzy brown small fruit... The inside is green with black seeds... not at all tart. Passion fruit is much different... I've never seen it in tins though, Must check that out.


We can get passionfruit pulp here.. so I bet you will have it there too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Check the septic tank.
> I see that Poledra suggested the same thing-and that it doesn't fit down.


LOL. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, your mom certainly sounds like a remarkable woman.
So glad Angie healing well and no infection.
Sandi, you and Alan are in my prayers. I've had four days in bed this week. Did get some knitting and reading done. Blood sugar more stable now I'm only on 10mg prednisone. Hoping once I'm off prednisone I will know longer be diabetic. Wasn't prior to prednisone. And it doesn't run in our family. My twin has diabetes but that too is from Prednisone for her polygamist arthritis.
Windy, rainy for two days. Snow on the Sierras. Desert smells like sage and creosote. Hope to feel well enough to walk Ma y a tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> here are more pictures of our moose -(plural).


Wow! It is big!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Here's mock cable ugh cuff:
Ugh Boot Cozy or Topper


Lion Brand Thick and Quick yarn or similar Bulky Weight Yarn. Color of your choice. I 
  didn't test gauge because they will be really stretchy and should fit regardless. If you need, you can always cast on the stitches, knit the first four rounds, try them on your Uggs to make sure before you continue.

Size US 13, 16 inch circular needles

Cast on 40 Stitches. Connect yarn to work in the round. Make sure stitches are not twisted and place a marker for beginning of round.

Mock Cable Pattern

Round 1 P1, K3, P1 repeat around
Round 2 P1, K3, P1 repeat around
Round 3 P1, Slip one purlwise with yarn held in back, K2, pass slipped stitch over the K2, P1 repeat around
Round 4 P1, K1, YO, K1, P1 repeat around

Work in K2, P2 rib for four rounds.

Work mock cable pattern 8 times.

Work in K2, P2 rib for four rounds. 
Bind off losely following pattern.
I forget who was working one with 58stitches.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, your mom certainly sounds like a remarkable woman.
> So glad Angie healing well and no infection.
> Sandi, you and Alan are in my prayers. I've had four days in bed this week. Did get some knitting and reading done. Blood sugar more stable now I'm only on 10mg prednisone. Hoping once I'm off prednisone I will know longer be diabetic. Wasn't prior to prednisone. And it doesn't run in our family. My twin has diabetes but that too is from Prednisone for her polygamist arthritis.
> Windy, rainy for two days. Snow on the Sierras. Desert smells like sage and creosote. Hope to feel well enough to walk Ma y a tomorrow.


I hope you improve and stay improved. Take care.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam....looks like you have been saving recipes for more than a week. It is very late for me so I am heading to bed for a good nights sleep. I will look forward to catching up with you tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I'm working on one for you special Sam...LOL


thewren said:


> where's mind? lol
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley that moose is HUGE! I knew they were big but that is monstrous!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is one of the things I missed in San Antonio. I need to build my stash of sweaters back up now.


Well I was looking at mine and thinking it needs some weeding- so why not drop in? 
But that is one of the things I love about winter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Well, I should have been on my way to New Jersey now but the company didn't have the right dimensions for the load. Told me 36x36x36. Shipper told me 60x47x57(high). Too tall for my van. Then they said it was two pieces. Finally got my dry run and headed back to Houston. I had to go south of H and I was on the north side. And of course, at rush hour! No rushing done then. Took almost 1 1/2 hrs to go 42 miles.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy, hope you get a load toward home sooner so that you don't have to drive quite so far Wed and Thurs. They have David going right back out tomorrow so that he can get delivered and back by Tues evening or Wed morning. Be safe and stay warm, sure was a big drop in temps in Texas today. Ouch, that nail doesn't hurt? Mine always throb when I do that, maybe I shouldn't have said that, don't want yours to start if it isn't. 
Hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Well, I should have been on my way to New Jersey now but the company didn't have the right dimensions for the load. Told me 36x36x36. Shipper told me 60x47x57(high). Too tall for my van. Then they said it was two pieces. Finally got my dry run and headed back to Houston. I had to go south of H and I was on the north side. And of course, at rush hour! No rushing done then. Took almost 1 1/2 hrs to go 42 miles.
> 
> ...


So nice to have you back posting again Kathy.
And it is nice to have people with nails as a major problem. This place begins to feel as though major issues are the norm. We all need reminding at times that it isn't, even though it is a part of life it is not how most of us spend most of our time. But it is great for those with major issues to have somewhere to bring them as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I was looking at mine and thinking it needs some weeding- so why not drop in?
> But that is one of hte thigns I love about winter.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Sounds good, be right over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night all, Hugs around.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good night Kaye....enjoy your sleep and pleasant dreams. I'm going to go finish a flower for the cloche I made. 

Good night to all else. Kathy be save on the roads especially if there is ice or snow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spent a fair bit of the afternoon knitting and watching the cricket. Should keep quite about- Australia are doing very well agains thte English. And let me say that one area in which I know I am an Aussie is cricket. Never would I go for England over Australia in the cricket (and other sports I don't worry about. After all the Brits don't play Aussie rules) football.
And now going out for an end of year BBQ at David's collage (although he has another week yet before he fisnihes his last assignemnt and returns to paid work).


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Stay warm Kathy and drive safe.



kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Well, I should have been on my way to New Jersey now but the company didn't have the right dimensions for the load. Told me 36x36x36. Shipper told me 60x47x57(high). Too tall for my van. Then they said it was two pieces. Finally got my dry run and headed back to Houston. I had to go south of H and I was on the north side. And of course, at rush hour! No rushing done then. Took almost 1 1/2 hrs to go 42 miles.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> So nice to have you back posting again Kathy.
> And it is nice to have people with nails as a major problem. This place begins to feel as though major issues are the norm. We all need reminding at times that it isn't, even though it is a part of life it is not how most of us spend most of our time. But it is great for those with major issues to have somewhere to bring them as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Night all, Hugs around.


Night Kaye sleep tight!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great caren - thanks.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Some really nice jumpers for christmas
> 
> http://www.deramores.com/christmas-jumper-day-patterns/


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Spent a fair bit of the afternoon knitting and watching the cricket. Should keep quite about- Australia are doing very well agains thte English. And let me say that one area in which I know I am an Aussie is cricket. Never would I go for England over Australia in the cricket (and other sports I don't worry about. After all the Brits don't play Aussie rules) football.
> And now going out for an end of year BBQ at David's collage (although he has another week yet before he fisnihes his last assignemnt and returns to paid work).


Sounds like a nice way to spend the day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks joy - I'm in the mood to knit something else. need to go hunt one last skein of yarn for fred's afghan - have nothing I can use for the final color.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Here's mock cable ugh cuff:
> Ugh Boot Cozy or Topper


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I started saving them last sunday actually - and yes - I saved them all week.

sam



pacer said:


> Sam....looks like you have been saving recipes for more than a week. It is very late for me so I am heading to bed for a good nights sleep. I will look forward to catching up with you tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Kathy - you need to knit yourself an afghan to sleep under. drive careful coming home - it is going to be cold.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Well, I should have been on my way to New Jersey now but the company didn't have the right dimensions for the load. Told me 36x36x36. Shipper told me 60x47x57(high). Too tall for my van. Then they said it was two pieces. Finally got my dry run and headed back to Houston. I had to go south of H and I was on the north side. And of course, at rush hour! No rushing done then. Took almost 1 1/2 hrs to go 42 miles.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope to see your rats when you get them knitted.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Night all, Hugs around.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh dear - I really was teasing gwen. but ......

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I'm working on one for you special Sam...LOL


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm late, I'm late....12 pages to catch up already! It's chilly here this morning after a windy night, but nothing like Bonnie's weather - welcome Bonnie, lovely to meet a new recruit to the group. You may find all the back stories a bit confusing but will soon find out who is who, just ask if something isn't clear as we all welcome new friends here.
Sam, you have found a diverse group of recipes this week - even a knitted rat! 
Gwen, how many hats have you made so far? Hope your cold is getting better now.
Now back to catch up.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a selfie of the mouse hat DD asked for in red and black. The black whiskers don't show up in the photo.


That's an amazing bit of headgear! Did you know that 'selfie' has just been selected as the top new word by the Oxford English Dictionary (I think)?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Tartish- not like a grapfruit or lemon. And sometimes they are sweeter than others. My favourite cheesecake recipe has passionfuit added to it. Some people don't like the seeds/pips inside them.


We get fresh passion fruit here (UK) sometimes when in season wherever they've come from, and very occasionally I've had them from garden planted decorative varieties. I love the crunchy seeds!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> They are also called kiwifruit here -- so that might mean more to North Americans. sooo good!


Shirley, are you sure we are talking about the same thing? Here kiwifruit are green with firm green flesh, but passion fruit look wrinkly brownish, with a thin tough inedible skin and orangish tasty pulp inside containing the crunchy seeds. Oh the fun we have with our common language!

I see this has already been sorted out, but hadn't read that far when I posted.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

AZ, I do hope you get Alan's treatments sorted out soon. It's perfectly acceptable to feel annoyed about the poor service he has been getting, and for you to let us know! Sending good healing wishes.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Spent a fair bit of the afternoon knitting and watching the cricket. Should keep quite about- Australia are doing very well agains thte English. And let me say that one area in which I know I am an Aussie is cricket. Never would I go for England over Australia in the cricket (and other sports I don't worry about. After all the Brits don't play Aussie rules) football.
> And now going out for an end of year BBQ at David's collage (although he has another week yet before he fisnihes his last assignemnt and returns to paid work).


My DH has been watching the cricket too, in the middle of the night, and supporting England.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> If it has a pit then it is likely a mango. green and red skin?


Might be pawpaw?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a selfie of the mouse hat DD asked for in red and black. The black whiskers don't show up in the photo.


That's a cracker of a hat.......and the face under it is pretty good too!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Bulldog, how wonderful that things are looking up for Angie at last.


 :thumbup: good news


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> How amazing that you don't get passionfruit.An example fo the differences they are reasonably common here. I usually get mine in a tin- that way I always have some when I wan them. We often use them in various things and often for decoration. Frequently use them on Pavlovas.
> I have eaten them fresh but I usually find them a little bit too sour for me.


We used to have a passion fruit vine growing along one side of the house. I was surprised it would grow here as it looked so exotic, but it flourished for about 10 years and then one very severe winter killed it off. We got one fruit once, but didn't notice it amongst the foliage until it was rotten!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Shirley, what a fairy tale home and setting. It must have been a very special place with the moose sharing your land too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathy, good to read your news, but must be so annoying when they give you incorrect info on your loads. I hope all goes smoothly and you stay warm and safe and get home to a wonderful Thanksgiving with the family. Hugs


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are too funny Shirley...LOL....here I'm throwing the wet paper towel...._whap_!


When I was teaching I used to marvel at the healing powers of a wet paper towel.....no matter what was wrong with a child, a wet paper towel applied to the forehead cured all!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello all from a sunny Belfast. Do you remember, a couple of weeks ago, there was published a cake that was cooked in a slow cooker? It had alternating layers of tinned fruit puree and cake mix. I'd never used a cake mix, still less tried to bake in slow cooker so I 'had a go' using a tin of fruit pie filling and a Betty Crocker mix. Part-way through the baking process, my son-in-law and I looked at the confection, then at each other and muttered Uummmm. Was it going to work? Oh yes indeed. A lovely texture, somewhere between a traditional cake and a steamed pudding and it was excellent eaten when cold. My latest plan is to try it again using a jar of 'mincemeat' a raisin, currant apple etc and spice mixture used in traditional Christmas mince pies and a lemon-flavoured cake mix. It could be a new Christmas treat for the family. I finished sewing a tweed jacket last night. The collar fastening is a bit of a challenge so I may have to go into town to get large snap fasteners. I'm so relieved that my breathing is back to comfortable. Gwen, that hat is a triumph!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> My DH has been watching the cricket too, in the middle of the night, and supporting England.


He just might not be quite as happy with the likely result than I am.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We used to have a passion fruit vine growing along one side of the house. I was surprised it would grow here as it looked so exotic, but it flourished for about 10 years and then one very severe winter killed it off. We got one fruit once, but didn't notice it amongst the foliage until it was rotten!


It's a beautiful flower- some of them I believe do grow flowers rather than fruit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> When I was teaching I used to marvel at the healing powers of a wet paper towel.....no matter what was wrong with a child, a wet paper towel applied to the forehead cured all!


Like a kiss on the sore part for your own kids- need to be a bit more careful these days as a teacher though i guess.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sitting here in bed with a cup of coffee being really lazy, well it is Saturday :thumbup: 

Wishing you all a good week end and here's Saturday's photos...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all from a sunny Belfast. Do you remember, a couple of weeks ago, there was published a cake that was cooked in a slow cooker? It had alternating layers of tinned fruit puree and cake mix. I'd never used a cake mix, still less tried to bake in slow cooker so I 'had a go' using a tin of fruit pie filling and a Betty Crocker mix. Part-way through the baking process, my son-in-law and I looked at the confection, then at each other and muttered Uummmm. Was it going to work? Oh yes indeed. A lovely texture, somewhere between a traditional cake and a steamed pudding and it was excellent eaten when cold. My latest plan is to try it again using a jar of 'mincemeat' a raisin, currant apple etc and spice mixture used in traditional Christmas mince pies and a lemon-flavoured cake mix. It could be a new Christmas treat for the family. I finished sewing a tweed jacket last night. The collar fastening is a bit of a challenge so I may have to go into town to get large snap fasteners. I'm so relieved that my breathing is back to comfortable. Gwen, that hat is a triumph!!!


Well done on the cake! You are sounding a lot brighter, glad your breathing is better. Sunshine too. :thumbup:

Well everyone, I have finally started on the baby blanket!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just jumping in here quickly before I have to run up to Luke's other gran's house where Luke's 1st birthday party is this afternoon. It's also Luke's mum's 27th birthday too, so a joint celebration! I've been up since the crack of dawn trying to get things ready and, at last, I'm just waiting for the sausage rolls to come out of the oven and that's me done. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just jumping in here quickly before I have to run up to Luke's other gran's house where Luke's 1st birthday party is this afternoon. It's also Luke's mum's 27th birthday too, so a joint celebration! I've been up since the crack of dawn trying to get things ready and, at last, I'm just waiting for the sausage rolls to come out of the oven and that's me done. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


Morning Kate, have a lovely party, don't eat too much jelly and ice cream. Cakes look brilliant. xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well everyone, I have finally started on the baby blanket!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just jumping in here quickly before I have to run up to Luke's other gran's house where Luke's 1st birthday party is this afternoon. It's also Luke's mum's 27th birthday too, so a joint celebration! I've been up since the crack of dawn trying to get things ready and, at last, I'm just waiting for the sausage rolls to come out of the oven and that's me done. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


Kate enjoy your party. I can't believe that it is a year since Luke arrived.

Happy Birthday Luke and his Mum.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Enjoy the birthday party Kate for our darling little boy. And a happy birthday to his mother.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well tonight my mug memory takes me to Ireland.
This was one of the holidays with just one girl. While normally the school hoidays corresponded every now and then they were different. So Vicky and I along wit hmy sister headed off to Irleand for one week.
Would have liked to see more- the nearest we got to Dublin was the airport. Felt that we wanted to see other parts of Ireland in our limited time. Drove through the still almost deserted areas from the potato famine- when they all left and headed off to the US. Brought home how devastating to the country the loss of so many people was.
Countryside was beautiful- even thoguh at times we couldn't see it for the mist, but that has a beuty of its own. Bought matching jumpers (sweater) for David and I- might post one tomorrow. Lovely jumper from the back of a van! Back here in AUstralia saw my cousin wearing what seemd to be an identical jumper which she also had bought in Irleand. we couldn't see the cliffs we went to see but got the jumpers!
One of Vicky and mine big memories is walking past a cinema and Titanic was on. My sister didn't want to watch it so we went to see if we could get tickets- last 2 in the cinema, front row in the middle. We arrived just as it was about to start so no chance to go to the toilet first. Let me tell you Titanic with all that water, front row seat and a full bladder is not a good combination! And then of course we couldn't get out quickly fromthe front. We did though both enjoy it and it made it memorable.
Also memorable was the day we had a roast- and with it came roast potaotes (well of course that is what we expected) , but were surprised by the mashed potato and the chips that also came with it. Only in Ireland we thought.
Loved the week there and really loved the Irish- they were so friendly. My sister had major health issues including depression and decided part through the trip that she liked the place we were in and would stay there. It seems that the people who owned and ran the accomadation took her under their wing and took her morning coffee to her in bed and just generally watched out for her. She stayed there and saw very little more of Irleand as far as I could ever find out but she seemed to enjoy it.
Vicky had rabbit slippers which she took with her. One B&B we stayed in the friendly dogs suddenly became very vocal and barked madly at Vicky. Then we realsied that they were looking at her slippers- they were trying to make sure the rabbits didn't take over their place! (she is the one who now has the pet rabbit who were get to rabbit sit at times).
And next time I get to th eUK I hope to have the time to get back to get back there- and visit family members who have since been traced- from when my fathers mother family came out to South Australia in 1852.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Had a really busy day yesterday- went to Hamilton again on the bus, and back. Left home at 9 -15 am., got home about 8 -30 pm., and my brilliant little fellow had not disgraced himself- but the first thing I did was let him out, and the second thing that happened was I got another call from Fale. Fale is hoping to go to Samoa for Christmas, which I really hope works out for him. It is about time he had some benefit from his own money.
*Sam*, you have really surpassed yourself with the introduction to this Tea Party- I have read through that, but have 14 pages further to read through.
Later this morning I will be creating a crustless quiche with the vegetables I got on Friday- if it works I will post it. It sounds good, but I want to give it a trial run. Very few on my 'Buddy list' are online, but wishing many of you a wonderful Saturday, inevitably it is Sunday here, and time for me to head back to bed. I think page 1 is the longest I have ever encountered on the KP!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I am heading off to bed- it is 11pm so time to sleep.
At least David is not as interesting to sleep with as Vicky. On this trip to Ireland I was sharing a bed with Vicky and woke up very cold, unable to find the blankets. Finally found them- Vicky was rolled up in them and lying across the bottom of the bed! Had to wake her up (trying to be quite as Ruth was also in the room) and get her back up th stop and the blanket shared. ANd according to Brett she is still likely to do this! The last time I shared a bed with her she was very well behaved- she wouldn't have dared do anything as she still gets teased about this effort of hers.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> We used to have a passion fruit vine growing along one side of the house. I was surprised it would grow here as it looked so exotic, but it flourished for about 10 years and then one very severe winter killed it off. We got one fruit once, but didn't notice it amongst the foliage until it was rotten!


WOW, beautiful , and the colors, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a selfie of the mouse hat DD asked for in red and black. The black whiskers don't show up in the photo.


that is quite the mouse hat...looks like a parody of Mickey Mouse!! LOL! You've sure kept your needles hot with all these hats. Please show a picture of the flapper cloche when you finish it!...it sounds really cute.
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sitting here in bed with a cup of coffee being really lazy, well it is Saturday :thumbup:
> 
> Wishing you all a good week end and here's Saturday's photos...


Awesome, so peaceful. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend. It is over cast this morning.

It rained well into the night. Heavy downpour, glad it was't snow this time. The pigs have been naughty and got out sometime overnight. 

Saturday's coffee is served on the side. 

Healing energies and hugs to all those in need.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just jumping in here quickly before I have to run up to Luke's other gran's house where Luke's 1st birthday party is this afternoon. It's also Luke's mum's 27th birthday too, so a joint celebration! I've been up since the crack of dawn trying to get things ready and, at last, I'm just waiting for the sausage rolls to come out of the oven and that's me done. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


  so cute, yummy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am definitely in and have no plans to go out until Tues...... I hope the cleaning lady comes tomorrow but don't even care about that..... I'm knitting boot cuffs, finished all the bills and made all but one of my needed phone calls..... I have a feeling the electric blanket may even see use tonight.......


Glad you're tucked in safe and warm. The weather 
forecast for your area looked miserable. Enjoy that electric blanket! And that cold is headed our way on the east coast.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I still have 20 pages to read on last week's TP. I spent the day knitting an owl boot cuff and watching the memorial for JFK and the original 2 hours of coverage from Dallas. We were in Chicago at the time so I wanted to see how it was reported here,.... The ceremony today was short, but very well done. Too bad the weather was so lousy...


I didn't watch the memorial...even though it was 50 years ago, it's still so heartbreaking for me. I lived through it after I was an adult and it was so traumatic! It seems that his assassination signaled a decade of pain, riots and more assassinations. Hope we never go through another decade like that. 
God knows 9/11 was extremely painful in a different way!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. It is over cast this morning.
> 
> It rained well into the night. Heavy downpour, glad it was't snow this time. The pigs have been naughty and got out sometime overnight.
> 
> ...


Ready for such a lovely breakfast, coffee in hand. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. It is over cast this morning.
> 
> It rained well into the night. Heavy downpour, glad it was't snow this time. The pigs have been naughty and got out sometime overnight.
> 
> ...


Gathering up those wonderful piggies after a heavy rain has to be a "delightful" activity. I guess they wanted to roll in the mud. I know you will be cooking up a storm inside your home these next few days.

My son is going to a friends home to make his toll house pies. She is going to teach him how to make his pie crust instead of buying frozen ones. I will have to make sure I pull out some pie plates to bake them in as well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's a great day, cold and sunny, a soup day for sure, pray all are safe and happy, fill with joy and love. :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kathy...I sure hope you get a load to get you partially home if not home for Thanksgiving. My DS#1 has to work on Thanksgiving afternoon so we will eat an early meal. He has to work on black Friday as well but not until the afternoon. I will be out by 3AM with DS#2 and a friend to get flannel for our mission project. 

Shirley...Love the pictures of the moose. In New Hampshire they have road signs that say "Break for Moose It Can Save Your Life". 

Gwen...Love the hat. I don't think you are done though. You have lots of friends on KTP who will need those as well. LOL

It is time for me to go to get my new eyeglasses and a few groceries and pick up meds so chat with you later. May everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Betty[/quote]

So glad Angie got good news...perhaps this is the turning point for her health!! And congratulations to your other daughter....losing 80 lbs is a wonderful and hard accomplishment!!
2 20# turkeys.....wow!! Sounds like the church will have a wonderful dinner. We used to have one at my church when I was growing up...served on the Wed. night before Thanksgiving...wonderful food.
Take care of yourself...you do so much for everyone else.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> They are huge -- they cause serious car accidents because if you hit one you only hit the legs and the body comes right through the front window. The plural is moose.
> Here is a pictures of our cottage taken from
> the hill in the meadow.
> 
> beautiful place


It's a beautiful place!! Not seeing moose or even bears in person, you really don't get a good idea of their size.... but the moose, even in the pictures look huge. The only native deer we have here are white-tail deer and they're fairly small compared to some others.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Got the news as we were on the drive down that my nephew has a fever and is hallucinating, getting violent ant trying to pull the tube out thatbis draining fluid and blood from the brainHe will probably never be allowed to drive a truck again so job is gone. I am devastated for them with a new baby on the way and 3 other children. I'm praying he doesn't have an infection. My sister is exhausted, hasn't slept much at all. I guess it will depend on news today if they have found what is causing the fever. I guess things were going too well. The first doctor that saw him and had him life-flighted to the next hospital called the family and said he was amazed he made it to the hospital. Please pray for Christopher. Thank you so very much.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Keep safe and warm (cool) everyone. See you later.

Kathy[/quote]

It's always a delight to hear from you, Kathy! I'm glad you'll be home for Thanksgiving. And if good looking nails are our only vice, we're doing well, aren't we!?
Stay safe and warm...Houston traffic is a nightmare!!
JuneK


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I didn't watch the memorial...even though it was 50 years ago, it's still so heartbreaking for me. I lived through it after I was an adult and it was so traumatic! It seems that his assassination signaled a decade of pain, riots and more assassinations. Hope we never go through another decade like that.
> God knows 9/11 was extremely painful in a different way!
> JuneK


I couldn't watch any of the specials either. It still makes me very sad. I feel the same about 9-11.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a selfie of the mouse hat DD asked for in red and black. The black whiskers don't show up in the photo.


Love it, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just looked up passion fruit and it was saying it's "meat" is purple; the kiwi we get is green....are they related?


I think this has already been answered - but Passion fruit is VERY different from the Kiwifruit. About their only similarity is that they are both vines. Taste is totally different so is the look- Passionfruit have a wonderful flower.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just looked up passion fruit and it was saying it's "meat" is purple; the kiwi we get is green....are they related?


I think this has already been answered - but Passion fruit is VERY different from the Kiwifruit. About their only similarity is that they are both vines. Taste is totally different so is the look- Passionfruit have a wonderful flower.

Wow an illustrated Gwenie! Sorry folks won't try that path again!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone. I've been missing for a few days - spent 48hrs with no phone line and no broadband. I think they were working on the line, though whenever I tried to find out what was going on I always got a recorded message. What I'd give to speak to a real person! Finally got the phone back but broadband is still playing up so I may be here for a while or not - who knows! Computers like cars are fine as long as they just keep going. Of course when I finally got back on line I was way behind on last weeks KTP so I'm endeavouring to keep up with this new one.
Sam - what a page full of recipes! I love granola so that will be my first one to try. Thank you for all the effort you put into bringing us recipes and household tips every week.
Welcome Bonnie - it's good to have you with us. I hope you will drop in again soon.
Gwenie - I just love your latest creation. I have tracked down the animal hats book on UK Amazon so will be getting it soon. I can think of a few heads that need warm hats!
KateB - Happy Birthday Luke and his Mum. Love the snowman cakes! Enjoy the party. At least if it's at someone elses house you don't get all the clearing up afterwards!
Caren - thanks for that magnificent brunch with this mornings coffee. I think that could keep me going all day. Sorry to hear the pigs escaped! Not fun rounding them up in mud! Have you got enough helping hands around that you don't need to go out?
Angora - so sorry to hear your nephew is not doing so well after such a good start. I hope they get that infection cleared up quickly and he will be back on the road to recovery soon.
Kathy - hearing your tales of driving round Houston takes me back to when DD lived there. I do miss my trips to Texas. You're a long way from home - hope you make it back safely for Thanksgiving. 
Well there's another book. I'd better shut up for a while before I wear out this broadband. Have a good weekend everyone - or what's left of it Julie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone. I've been missing for a few days - spent 48hrs with no phone line and no broadband. I think they were working on the line, though whenever I tried to find out what was going on I always got a recorded message. What I'd give to speak to a real person! Finally got the phone back but broadband is still playing up so I may be here for a while or not - who knows! Computers like cars are fine as long as they just keep going. Of course when I finally got back on line I was way behind on last weeks KTP so I'm endeavouring to keep up with this new one.
Sam - what a page full of recipes! I love granola so that will be my first one to try. Thank you for all the effort you put into bringing us recipes and household tips every week.
Welcome Bonnie - it's good to have you with us. I hope you will drop in again soon.
Gwenie - I just love your latest creation. I have tracked down the animal hats book on UK Amazon so will be getting it soon. I can think of a few heads that need warm hats!
KateB - Happy Birthday Luke and his Mum. Love the snowman cakes! Enjoy the party. At least if it's at someone elses house you don't get all the clearing up afterwards!
Caren - thanks for that magnificent brunch with this mornings coffee. I think that could keep me going all day. Sorry to hear the pigs escaped! Not fun rounding them up in mud! Have you got enough helping hands around that you don't need to go out?
Angora - so sorry to hear your nephew is not doing so well after such a good start. I hope they get that infection cleared up quickly and he will be back on the road to recovery soon.
Kathy - hearing your tales of driving round Houston takes me back to when DD lived there. I do miss my trips to Texas. You're a long way from home - hope you make it back safely for Thanksgiving. 
Well there's another book. I'd better shut up for a while before I wear out this broadband. Have a good weekend everyone - or what's left of it Julie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

angelam said:


> Hi Everyone. I've been missing for a few days - spent 48hrs with no phone line and no broadband. I think they were working on the line, though whenever I tried to find out what was going on I always got a recorded message. What I'd give to speak to a real person! Finally got the phone back but broadband is still playing up so I may be here for a while or not - who knows! Computers like cars are fine as long as they just keep going. Of course when I finally got back on line I was way behind on last weeks KTP so I'm endeavouring to keep up with this new one.
> Sam - what a page full of recipes! I love granola so that will be my first one to try. Thank you for all the effort you put into bringing us recipes and household tips every week.
> Welcome Bonnie - it's good to have you with us. I hope you will drop in again soon.
> Gwenie - I just love your latest creation. I have tracked down the animal hats book on UK Amazon so will be getting it soon. I can think of a few heads that need warm hats!
> ...


How did that happen??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I still have 20 pages to read on last week's TP. I spent the day knitting an owl boot cuff and watching the memorial for JFK and the original 2 hours of coverage from Dallas. We were in Chicago at the time so I wanted to see how it was reported here,.... The ceremony today was short, but very well done. Too bad the weather was so lousy...


And because of the time difference it was all in our news a good two days ago. The date at least was right, but it would have been the same time difference when it happened. I had forgotten how very young he was.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Shirley, I love it!
> 
> An error once in forty years--WOW! The rest of us should be so accurate. Sheeeeesh!! I'll never come close to your record.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> Shirley, what a fairy tale home and setting. It must have been a very special place with the moose sharing your land too.


It was such a special place. We would spend our summers there - it was quiet, peaceful, -we would make our stepping stones and play cards with the couple next door 3 or 4 nights a week. Take our laundry into town to do the wash, and spend the time together in a l2' x 24' cabin with a loft (circular stairs) - sit on the deck which Pat built the first week we were there - and watch the deer (and once in a long while an elk) and the moose for a short time. I made a stepping stone of every bird we saw for the path in front of the house. Pat would cut the meadow with a hand lawn mower (all the other acreages had sit down mowers, but he loved to do it) -He built me a shed to cut my glass and I would cut and make stepping stones every morning --

then we would load up the fifthwheel and would leave the acreage on Oct. 8 and pull it down to Arizona - where we had a completely opposite life. He was leader of the 'long hikers' and they hiked all through the Superstition mountains, Tucson, picacho peak and they would come back and we would take turns having the whole group for 'happy hour' and dinner -- each Monday --

Meanwhile I learned stained glass, Pottery (hand throwing clay) -silversmithing, wood carving, and I would teach 
designing our sweaters and ponchos, designing plastic canvas bags, stepping stones- painting fabric -- watercolor - We were on the go the whole winter with our American and Canadian Friends from all over North America.

Then we would pack up the fifth wheel, and head north. Up through I15 and the Rockies (some trips were really difficult because of the snow and ice) and then home to our acreage - 90% of the time there would still be snow on the ground -- and that was when Little Joe would be there - and our summer would begin. A month or two later Susie would arrive with a new calf and hang around for a few weeks.

Same every year. (A lot of snow birds on KP would know the routine every year for l0 years). In fact we would all have Thanksgiving and Christmas in the large hall - with our friends - potluck (the park would buy the turkeys.

St Patricks day we would have a poolside party and the hiking club would serve green beer (supplied by the park) and we would have an Irish band and everyone would dance. We had a dance every Saturday night and there were such wonderful dancers, waltzes, schottische(?), tangos - you name it we danced it. Every Thursday morning there would be a 'country store; in our gym. I lived in the 'glass house' or one of the other craft rooms. We would hit the pool in the evening and some played water volley ball - shuffleboard, line dancing and on and on.

Another couple and us would take trips down to <Mexico, Flagstaff, Tucson (my favorite place ) etc. What a wonderful life. Two separate lives, two separate groups of friends - two different worlds (best of both worlds).
We often went to the 'flea markets' - wore shorts and rode our bikes all over the park. We avoided the winter and were happy to do it.

How did I get into another book???? What is it about this group that brings out all my stories -- I love to read about other places and I think it is thinking about Purple's beautiful place, and Kate's life in Scotland -- and the Channel Islands -- and Sam's life with his family - and Kathy's dellivery trips, and on and on - We draw pictures with words about our homes. the Beaches, the life in New Zealand from Julie, Darowil's wonderful Adelaide -- Sugar Sugar and the others from Australia-- so many people so many stories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> OK ladies. The pictures on Wikipedia showed a cross-section of a passion fruit that looked somewhat like a pomegranite with yellow instead of red fruit surrounding the seeds with the ''pithy'' part inside the rind.
> 
> So my question is what is the fruit that has a longer neck (shaped somewhat like the outline of a butternut squash) with a reddish/orange pulp and a whole bunch of black seeds in the lower round part?
> 
> ...


probably (sight unseen) - the banana passionfruit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That's it!! Thanks, Sorlenna. It's been one of those days. Besides not remembering papaya I've misplaced a folded $20 bill that went all over my errand run today, staying safely inside the pocket.
> 
> When I removed the cell phone to recharge it this evening and went to move the two folded bills (a $10 and $20) into my wallet, the twenty was gone. I've torn the house apart looking for it and can't find it. Naturally it couldn't be the bill of somewhat lesser value that has gone walk-about, could it?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh dear! I hate that feeling- especially as it would be the larger note!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all from a sunny Belfast. Do you remember, a couple of weeks ago, there was published a cake that was cooked in a slow cooker? It had alternating layers of tinned fruit puree and cake mix. I'd never used a cake mix, still less tried to bake in slow cooker so I 'had a go' using a tin of fruit pie filling and a Betty Crocker mix. Part-way through the baking process, my son-in-law and I looked at the confection, then at each other and muttered Uummmm. Was it going to work? Oh yes indeed. A lovely texture, somewhere between a traditional cake and a steamed pudding and it was excellent eaten when cold. My latest plan is to try it again using a jar of 'mincemeat' a raisin, currant apple etc and spice mixture used in traditional Christmas mince pies and a lemon-flavoured cake mix. It could be a new Christmas treat for the family. I finished sewing a tweed jacket last night. The collar fastening is a bit of a challenge so I may have to go into town to get large snap fasteners. I'm so relieved that my breathing is back to comfortable. Gwen, that hat is a triumph!!!


So glad to hear your breathing is back to normal...Gwen is a knitting wonder, isn't she!? I might have my daughter try that crock-pot cake since you give it such a great review! It sounds easy and delicious. I like a very moist cake!
Hope you have a great weekend.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Family,
> 
> Julie, thrilled you got to talk to Fale.
> .Betty


And what is more- he rang again last night- 9 pm., is 7 pm., in Sydney!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sitting here in bed with a cup of coffee being really lazy, well it is Saturday :thumbup:
> 
> Wishing you all a good week end and here's Saturday's photos...


If I had a garden like yours, someone would have to beat me to make leave home!
Have great weekend.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, I beg to differ...I've had some very tart kiwi!!


probably not properly ripened!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just jumping in here quickly before I have to run up to Luke's other gran's house where Luke's 1st birthday party is this afternoon. It's also Luke's mum's 27th birthday too, so a joint celebration! I've been up since the crack of dawn trying to get things ready and, at last, I'm just waiting for the sausage rolls to come out of the oven and that's me done. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


Happy birthday, Luke and Luke's mom!! The cakes are cute as they can be...the decoration is the most important part and you did that!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Caren - thanks for that magnificent brunch with this mornings coffee. I think that could keep me going all day. Sorry to hear the pigs escaped! Not fun rounding them up in mud! Have you got enough helping hands around that you don't need to go out?
> Well there's another book. I'd better shut up for a while before I wear out this broadband. Have a good weekend everyone - or what's left of it Julie.


You are most welcome. It would keep me going all day too. the pigs went back in by themselves sometime in the night. They know where there food is served. I have lots of help right now getting them in when they get out. Ashlei goes out and tells them to get back in their pen, most time they do. It is nice to have break from it. 
I do hope you don't lose your internet gets back to normal soon.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

(error once every 40 years))



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


well,,, it might have been 35 years ---heh, heh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have just finished read last weeks TP.... I love all the photos people have been posting of their childhood and familes. :thumbup: I will try to get one of mum on here on day soon.
> 
> My mom was born in Leeds UK in 1924. When she left school she worked in a Railway Office. When she was 26 in 1950 she decided to come to Australia. She came by herself, hooked up with a couple of other girls on board. They arrived in Sydney and worked in pubs and all sorts. Then the three of them went to outback Queensland and worked on a Sheepstation! I cant imagine that, but I have photos of her on a horse there. Anyway they ended up in a small town in Queensland and they ALL met there husbands to be there. My dad had come over here from Scotland after the War and a bad divorce. So they ended up getting married and went back to the UK for a year in 1955 (i think), but mum was frozen and couldnt wait to get back to warm weather. LOL. They had me in 1959 in the same small town, then my dad got a transfer with his job to Victoria.
> I think she was so brave coming all this way back then to the totally unknown. Amazing woman.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Got the news as we were on the drive down that my nephew has a fever and is hallucinating, getting violent ant trying to pull the tube out thatbis draining fluid and blood from the brainHe will probably never be allowed to drive a truck again so job is gone. I am devastated for them with a new baby on the way and 3 other children. I'm praying he doesn't have an infection. My sister is exhausted, hasn't slept much at all. I guess it will depend on news today if they have found what is causing the fever. I guess things were going too well. The first doctor that saw him and had him life-flighted to the next hospital called the family and said he was amazed he made it to the hospital. Please pray for Christopher. Thank you so very much.


My Prayers are with him, his family and you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had a really busy day yesterday- went to Hamilton again on the bus, and back. Left home at 9 -15 am., got home about 8 -30 pm., and my brilliant little fellow had not disgraced himself- but the first thing I did was let him out, and the second thing that happened was I got another call from Fale. Fale is hoping to go to Samoa for Christmas, which I really hope works out for him. It is about time he had some benefit from his own money.
> *Sam*, you have really surpassed yourself with the introduction to this Tea Party- I have read through that, but have 14 pages further to read through.
> Later this morning I will be creating a crustless quiche with the vegetables I got on Friday- if it works I will post it. It sounds good, but I want to give it a trial run. Very few on my 'Buddy list' are online, but wishing many of you a wonderful Saturday, inevitably it is Sunday here, and time for me to head back to bed. I think page 1 is the longest I have ever encountered on the KP!


Since this is posted at 7:30am my time, I was up but probably busy so wasn't online. I was awake and finally got up and going about 4:30 am EST. I feel as if I've been up all day even though it's only 10:00. I've gotten a lot done so I can knit the rest of the day.
Glad you had a good day yesterday and that Ringo was such a good boy....he deserves an extra treat for that. Hope the quiche is good so you post the recipe...it would be something my daughter and I would enjoy.
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> G
> 
> My son is going to a friends home to make his toll house pies. She is going to teach him how to make his pie crust instead of buying frozen ones. I will have to make sure I pull out some pie plates to bake them in as well.


what is a toll house pie????


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. It is over cast this morning.
> 
> It rained well into the night. Heavy downpour, glad it was't snow this time. The pigs have been naughty and got out sometime overnight.
> 
> ...


What a lovely selection for breakfast!! Hope the pigs are back in their pen easily...probably not!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So nice to have you back posting again Kathy.
> And it is nice to have people with nails as a major problem. This place begins to feel as though major issues are the norm. We all need reminding at times that it isn't, even though it is a part of life it is not how most of us spend most of our time. But it is great for those with major issues to have somewhere to bring them as well.


I agree!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Got the news as we were on the drive down that my nephew has a fever and is hallucinating, getting violent ant trying to pull the tube out thatbis draining fluid and blood from the brainHe will probably never be allowed to drive a truck again so job is gone. I am devastated for them with a new baby on the way and 3 other children. I'm praying he doesn't have an infection. My sister is exhausted, hasn't slept much at all. I guess it will depend on news today if they have found what is causing the fever. I guess things were going too well. The first doctor that saw him and had him life-flighted to the next hospital called the family and said he was amazed he made it to the hospital. Please pray for Christopher. Thank you so very much.


So sorry to hear this news...praying that he will recover and get well soon. Also praying for his wife and the family. And you, of course.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday again, Luke. The cupcakes look wonderful...reminded me I wanted to try those sausage rolls...they sure do sound good and the picture convinced me. Happy birthday to Luke's Mom, too.



KateB said:


> Just jumping in here quickly before I have to run up to Luke's other gran's house where Luke's 1st birthday party is this afternoon. It's also Luke's mum's 27th birthday too, so a joint celebration! I've been up since the crack of dawn trying to get things ready and, at last, I'm just waiting for the sausage rolls to come out of the oven and that's me done. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all from a sunny Belfast. Do you remember, a couple of weeks ago, there was published a cake that was cooked in a slow cooker? It had alternating layers of tinned fruit puree and cake mix. I'd never used a cake mix, still less tried to bake in slow cooker so I 'had a go' using a tin of fruit pie filling and a Betty Crocker mix. Part-way through the baking process, my son-in-law and I looked at the confection, then at each other and muttered Uummmm. Was it going to work? Oh yes indeed. A lovely texture, somewhere between a traditional cake and a steamed pudding and it was excellent eaten when cold. My latest plan is to try it again using a jar of 'mincemeat' a raisin, currant apple etc and spice mixture used in traditional Christmas mince pies and a lemon-flavoured cake mix. It could be a new Christmas treat for the family. I finished sewing a tweed jacket last night. The collar fastening is a bit of a challenge so I may have to go into town to get large snap fasteners. I'm so relieved that my breathing is back to comfortable. Gwen, that hat is a triumph!!!


And it is great to hear from you again Valerie!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I couldn't watch any of the specials either. It still makes me very sad. I feel the same about 9-11.


I'm really relieved to hear someone else feels the same way. I was afraid everyone would take it the wrong way. ON the 10th anniversary of the 9/11 tragedy, my church had a memorial and I had to leave before it started. To me, it's like probing a painful tooth...it just makes the pain worse.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the coffee...sure need it this cold morning. Hope Parker isn't the instigator on getting the pigs out of the pen. Not fun rounding them up either on a cold day.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. It is over cast this morning.
> 
> It rained well into the night. Heavy downpour, glad it was't snow this time. The pigs have been naughty and got out sometime overnight.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> How did that happen??


It's a Gwennie-mystery!! Glad the broadband cooperated long enough for you to say hello!
JuneK


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm really relieved to hear someone else feels the same way. I was afraid everyone would take it the wrong way. ON the 10th anniversary of the 9/11 tragedy, my church had a memorial and I had to leave before it started. To me, it's like probing a painful tooth...it just makes the pain worse.
> JuneK


I can't watch the memorials either, but if they show the original footage anytime I have to watch for some reason. But I don't want to. Sounds strange but it is as if I watch it again to make my brain believe it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Got the news as we were on the drive down that my nephew has a fever and is hallucinating, getting violent ant trying to pull the tube out thatbis draining fluid and blood from the brainHe will probably never be allowed to drive a truck again so job is gone. I am devastated for them with a new baby on the way and 3 other children. I'm praying he doesn't have an infection. My sister is exhausted, hasn't slept much at all. I guess it will depend on news today if they have found what is causing the fever. I guess things were going too well. The first doctor that saw him and had him life-flighted to the next hospital called the family and said he was amazed he made it to the hospital. Please pray for Christopher. Thank you so very much.


Angora, my heart goes out to you! prayers coming his way!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It truly marked an end of innocence for me...realizing at age 12 that no-one was invincible and something like that could happen in USA....then followed by his brother and Martin Luther King; just a radical change in thinking and behaving that has only gotten worse in so many ways.



jknappva said:


> I didn't watch the memorial...even though it was 50 years ago, it's still so heartbreaking for me. I lived through it after I was an adult and it was so traumatic! It seems that his assassination signaled a decade of pain, riots and more assassinations. Hope we never go through another decade like that.
> God knows 9/11 was extremely painful in a different way!
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> How did that happen??


It is quite disconcerting, isn't it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

How did I get into another book???? What is it about this group that brings out all my stories -- I love to read about other places and I think it is thinking about Purple's beautiful place, and Kate's life in Scotland -- and the Channel Islands -- and Sam's life with his family - and Kathy's dellivery trips, and on and on - We draw pictures with words about our homes. the Beaches, the life in New Zealand from Julie, Darowil's wonderful Adelaide -- Sugar Sugar and the others from Australia-- so many people so many stories.[/quote]

It's always great fun to read your 'books'...you've had such a wonderful, adventurous life. And to live it with someone that you're so in love with makes it extra special. And just think, next year, you'll probably be going on another adventure to the West Coast!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And what is more- he rang again last night- 9 pm., is 7 pm., in Sydney!


I think it's wonderful that you've heard from Fale twice in one week. Perhaps he will continue to call you. It's a shame he's not coming back to you instead of going to Samoa!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just jumping in here quickly before I have to run up to Luke's other gran's house where Luke's 1st birthday party is this afternoon. It's also Luke's mum's 27th birthday too, so a joint celebration! I've been up since the crack of dawn trying to get things ready and, at last, I'm just waiting for the sausage rolls to come out of the oven and that's me done. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


Love the cupcakes-- thanks for changing your avatar Kate-- we are hoping many people will do so and people will know that there are people out here who won't take part in acknowledging bullies or unkind attacks on other KP members. 
I appreciate it =

Hard to believe your beautiful little boy is a year old - Give him a special hug from me if you get the chance.--


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Praying very hard for him.

I ended up doing that exact same thing with trying to pull out the stomach tube and hallucinating seeing Gihooley's glass art all around me...I hear that I wasn't very nice to the staff or DH...I was in psychotic shock which was being caused by the trauma of the 10 hour surgery, anesthetic and morphine poisoning...thankfully, someone recognized it quickly and got me off the morphine and kept my body sedated while it worked out of the system. With the aneurism, I can see where the doctors would feel that is the cause of this turn of events, but it could be something else and be able to fixed.

I hope things turn around back the other way and that he'll soon be back on the road to recovery. You're probably right that his future as a truck driver looks bleak, but they need people in the office that understand loads (right Kathy?) and dispatchers, etc., so it just may be a change for him.



Angora1 said:


> Got the news as we were on the drive down that my nephew has a fever and is hallucinating, getting violent ant trying to pull the tube out thatbis draining fluid and blood from the brainHe will probably never be allowed to drive a truck again so job is gone. I am devastated for them with a new baby on the way and 3 other children. I'm praying he doesn't have an infection. My sister is exhausted, hasn't slept much at all. I guess it will depend on news today if they have found what is causing the fever. I guess things were going too well. The first doctor that saw him and had him life-flighted to the next hospital called the family and said he was amazed he made it to the hospital. Please pray for Christopher. Thank you so very much.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Angora, prayers for your nephew and his family. Remember it is early days yet for him, and he has had a lot happen in a very short time. I hope they get the infection under control quickly. Some of his aggressive action is sometimes brain irritation and the drugs he had to have . Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think it's wonderful that you've heard from Fale twice in one week. Perhaps he will continue to call you. It's a shame he's not coming back to you instead of going to Samoa!
> JuneK


He has really wanted to go to this gathering they are having, to commemorate those of the family they lost in the Tsunami, was it three, maybe four years ago- Va'aiga who is the niece by marriage that I have more time for now, on reflection, lost 7 members of her family in that disaster. It was definitely pre 2011.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He has really wanted to go to this gathering they are having, to commemorate those of the family they lost in the Tsunami, was it three, maybe four years ago- Va'aiga who is the niece by marriage that I have more time for now, on reflection, lost 7 members of her family in that disaster. It was definitely pre 2011.


That was a tragedy for the family. I am glad that you are able to hear from him now.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It was such a special place. We would spend our summers there - it was quiet, peaceful, -we would make our stepping stones and play cards with the couple next door 3 or 4 nights a week. Take our laundry into town to do the wash, and spend the time together in a l2' x 24' cabin with a loft (circular stairs) - sit on the deck which Pat built the first week we were there - and watch the deer (and once in a long while an elk) and the moose for a short time. I made a stepping stone of every bird we saw for the path in front of the house. Pat would cut the meadow with a hand lawn mower (all the other acreages had sit down mowers, but he loved to do it) -He built me a shed to cut my glass and I would cut and make stepping stones every morning --
> 
> then we would load up the fifthwheel and would leave the acreage on Oct. 8 and pull it down to Arizona - where we had a completely opposite life. He was leader of the 'long hikers' and they hiked all through the Superstition mountains, Tucson, picacho peak and they would come back and we would take turns having the whole group for 'happy hour' and dinner -- each Monday --
> 
> ...


Shirley - no one paints a better picture than you. Your stories of your past life and all your travels are wonderful. What happy memories you have!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It sounds like he's being very "present" in his memory and it bodes well that he remembers the tsunami and the loved ones who were lost; he could be a great comfort to Va'aiga during this painful anniversary.



Lurker 2 said:


> He has really wanted to go to this gathering they are having, to commemorate those of the family they lost in the Tsunami, was it three, maybe four years ago- Va'aiga who is the niece by marriage that I have more time for now, on reflection, lost 7 members of her family in that disaster. It was definitely pre 2011.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That was a tragedy for the family. I am glad that you are able to hear from him now.


Thanks Martina!
Samoans have a remarkable ability to accept what is thrown at them by nature- I guess they live with Cyclones, flash flooding, earthquake, serious thunderstorms- all have really descriptive words in the language, so are well known effects. The average Samoan has a very strong sense of their particular brand of Christianity, which does seem to help.
I will be ringing him this week too- now that at last I have a working number!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Martina!
> Samoans have a remarkable ability to accept what is thrown at them by nature- I guess they live with Cyclones, flash flooding, earthquake, serious thunderstorms- all have really descriptive words in the language, so are well known effects. The average Samoan has a very strong sense of their particular brand of Christianity, which does seem to help.
> I will be ringing him this week too- now that at last I have a working number!


Julie - great to hear you are back in touch with Fale and able to talk to him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It sounds like he's being very "present" in his memory and it bodes well that he remembers the tsunami and the loved ones who were lost; he could be a great comfort to Va'aiga during this painful anniversary.


I suspect a lot of the 'deterioration' reported by Lupe- is the result of her own frenetic life style that he gets dragged in to when he has to live with them. Va'aiga and Fou (the youngest nephew) live a much more 'laid back' life. Certainly those few short days he was with me in September- he knew me and my routine and fitted in wonderfully- I am trying to keep the house pretty much as he would recall. There is a slight possibility he may be allowed to come over at the end of this month- I am hopeful, but not laying up any great store.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Julie - great to hear you are back in touch with Fale and able to talk to him.


It has made such a difference to my own state of mind. Not a comfortable state when you know that one person is claiming you don't love your husband- Anna next door told me recently what she had heard Lupe telling him. He does not remember things like seeing Rufus when he was here- but he does acknowledge the wisdom of having only the one dog.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> He just might not be quite as happy with the likely result than I am.


Too right :thumbup: :thumbdown: think he's praying for rain but I don't think the Gold Coast does daylong drizzle......


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has made such a difference to my own state of mind. Not a comfortable state when you know that one person is claiming you don't love your husband- Anna next door told me recently what she had heard Lupe telling him. He does not remember things like seeing Rufus when he was here- but he does acknowledge the wisdom of having only the one dog.


Is there no end to that woman's bitterness, mischief making and manipulation? What a horrible person she is. At least for now Fale is happier and that makes you feel better so that is good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Is there no end to that woman's bitterness, mischief making and manipulation? What a horrible person she is. At least for now Fale is happier and that makes you feel better so that is good.


I can understand that she was really mixed up losing her brother. He had been in 'loco parentis' when they lost both their parents in quick succession, but kept a literal rule of the rod. (or more likely hand) But what is unnecessary is this grudge she holds against me. She yelled at me at one point that I should be in Mental Hospital, whereas were I the vindictive sort I had due cause to bring Criminal Damages against her- she is very lucky I had scruples about that one. 
I have said this before, but thank God I did not go to Sydney to live. I really would have been in the cactus.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, so sorry to hear Christopher is hallucinating and not doing well. Hope and pray they can find meds to heal him. Prayers for you and your family. Please keep us updated.
KateB, happy birthday to darling Luke and his mom.
Bonnie, welcome.
Shirley, love your stories.
Feeling better. It will be so lovely to walk Maya today. The desert sand will be firm packed from rain, Sierra peaks snow capped, and best of all the desert smells so good after a rain. Usually we are so dry there isn't enough moisture for scents. More than once I have gotten a yellow nose from sticking my nose deep into a rose or peony to catch the scent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, so sorry to hear Christopher is hallucinating and not doing well. Hope and pray they can find meds to heal him. Prayers for you and your family. Please keep us updated.
> KateB, happy birthday to darling Luke and his mom.
> Bonnie, welcome.
> Shirley, love your stories.
> Feeling better. It will be so lovely to walk Maya today. The desert sand will be firm packed from rain, Sierra peaks snow capped, and best of all the desert smells so good after a rain. Usually we are so dry there isn't enough moisture for scents. More than once I have gotten a yellow nose from sticking my nose deep into a rose or peony to catch the scent.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Got the news as we were on the drive down that my nephew has a fever and is hallucinating, getting violent ant trying to pull the tube out thatbis draining fluid and blood from the brainHe will probably never be allowed to drive a truck again so job is gone. I am devastated for them with a new baby on the way and 3 other children. I'm praying he doesn't have an infection. My sister is exhausted, hasn't slept much at all. I guess it will depend on news today if they have found what is causing the fever. I guess things were going too well. The first doctor that saw him and had him life-flighted to the next hospital called the family and said he was amazed he made it to the hospital. Please pray for Christopher. Thank you so very much.


Continuing to pray for Christopher, as I had not stopped, also praying for all of the family, for strengthened peace, :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

angelam said:


> Shirley - no one paints a better picture than you. Your stories of your past life and all your travels are wonderful. What happy memories you have!


Yes -- many happy memories, but like all lives, many not so happy -- we lost a baby girl at 3 months, my husband was away for weeks at a time in the Service and one full year when it was bitterly cold in Edmonton, - I think most lives have hills and valleys- - ours seem to happen about every 5 or six years. We lost our son 4 years ago, major heart surgery for Pat, lots of smaller difficulties for me. This group seems to bring out my best memories. We are like all the rest of this group -- good times, bad times, in between times, good health, poorer health, in otherwords life -- I try to remember the good times and this group sure does help me do that. I am glad you like to read my memories.

I always loved to write - I wrote down what happened on all our trips and put in drawings since I was first married so it is fun to find the writings and remember too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> How did I get into another book???? What is it about this group that brings out all my stories -- I love to read about other places and I think it is thinking about Purple's beautiful place, and Kate's life in Scotland -- and the Channel Islands -- and Sam's life with his family - and Kathy's dellivery trips, and on and on - We draw pictures with words about our homes. the Beaches, the life in New Zealand from Julie, Darowil's wonderful Adelaide -- Sugar Sugar and the others from Australia-- so many people so many stories.


It's always great fun to read your 'books'...you've had such a wonderful, adventurous life. And to live it with someone that you're so in love with makes it extra special. And just think, next year, you'll probably be going on another adventure to the West Coast!
JuneK[/quote]

Ditto


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Got the news as we were on the drive down that my nephew has a fever and is hallucinating, getting violent ant trying to pull the tube out thatbis draining fluid and blood from the brainHe will probably never be allowed to drive a truck again so job is gone. I am devastated for them with a new baby on the way and 3 other children. I'm praying he doesn't have an infection. My sister is exhausted, hasn't slept much at all. I guess it will depend on news today if they have found what is causing the fever. I guess things were going too well. The first doctor that saw him and had him life-flighted to the next hospital called the family and said he was amazed he made it to the hospital. Please pray for Christopher. Thank you so very much.


Sorry you've had this setback, so worrying. Of course Christopher will be in my thoughts and I'm sending healing wishes for him and for the family especially his wife and your exhausted sister.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Shirley, it's lovely to read about your life. There is a wonderful feeling of affection and enjoyment coming through. Its so inspiring to know you have done and enjoyed so much, and I feel as though I might just have been there for some of it! I realise that you've had some rough and tough times too, but you still come up smiling and appreciating the best in life and people. We can all learn from this.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Joy, I hope you come across the misplaced 20$ note rather than having really lost it. It's always distressing to know something is missing and maybe lost.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Julie, so pleased you've had another call from Fale. If he goes to Samoa for Christmas, who will be with him ? And your other male interest, Ringo, behaved himself during your absence. We are cooking some local pork for tonight and tomorrow, with sweet potatoes. Its 5.30 pm Saturday here. Hope the rest of your Sunday is going well.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So glad to hear your breathing is back to normal...Gwen is a knitting wonder, isn't she!? I might have my daughter try that crock-pot cake since you give it such a great review! It sounds easy and delicious. I like a very moist cake!
> Hope you have a great weekend.
> JuneK


Gwen is an inspiration. I love her to bits but you know that Gwen!!! More cake - this time the 3-2-1 that is cooked in the microwave oven. That one is a winner, especially if one uses a cone-shaped mug as the baking mould. I mastered the collar of my new tweed jacket. the collar is big and one side must fold under the other at the front fastening. I'm pleased with it. It makes me think of Hobbits! I've just bought a copy of a book of whimsical knits called' Woodland Knits'. There is a pattern for the most gorgeous hood embellished with felted leaves and flowers. Now if I knitted that in colours that would co-ordinate with those in the tweed jacket, I would look like Gandalf's Irish cousin! I am tempted. I love organic-looking knits.

I'm about to start my bee homework. I must post it to my tutor as this Tuesday evening I won't be at Skool, as friend Ken calls our class. I'm off on an overnight stay along with my sister. We're going to this year's UK City of Culture. Our own Derry/Londonderry on the banks of the beautiful River Foyle. I hear there's a good yarn shop there!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> what is a toll house pie????


It is a chocolate pie which is very rich tasting. Here is the recipe:

Toll House Pie

2 eggs
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
1 cup butter melted and cooled to room temperature
1 cup semi sweet chocolate chips 
1 cup chopped walnuts
1 recipe pastry for a 9 inch single crust pie

1. Preheat oven to 325 *F or 165*C

2. In a large bowl, beat eggs until foamy. Add flour, white sugar and brown sugar; beat until well blended. Blend in the melted butter. Stir in chocolate chips and walnuts. Pour batter into unbaked 9 in pie shell.

3. Bake at 325 *F or 165*C for 1 hour.

Serve warm with cool whip or vanilla ice cream. (We eat it cold as well.)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Happy birthday, Luke and Luke's mom!! The cakes are cute as they can be...the decoration is the most important part and you did that!
> Junek


And what's more, they're based on knitting - well hat and scarf. Smashing!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it is great to hear from you again Valerie!


Oh thank you Julie. I'm feeling well improved. I managed to plant the last 9 decorative Allium bulbs in the back bed of the garden earlier this afternoon. I'm so pleased about the news regarding Fale. My heart is with you. X


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm about to start my bee homework. I must post it to my tutor as this Tuesday evening I won't be at Skool, as friend Ken calls our class. I'm off on an overnight stay along with my sister. We're going to this year's UK City of Culture. Our own Derry/Londonderry on the banks of the beautiful River Foyle. I hear there's a good yarn shop there![/quote]

Your knit sounds wonderful! Hope you will post a picture so we can admire it!
That sounds like a wonderful outing!! Have fun and buy some beautiful yarn!
JuneK


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, you have been busy with recipes. On your first recipe with cereal, most of the Chex cereals are gluten free and say so on the box. I don't need gluten free, but love most of the Chex cereals.

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Julie, so pleased you've had another call from Fale. If he goes to Samoa for Christmas, who will be with him ? And your other male interest, Ringo, behaved himself during your absence. We are cooking some local pork for tonight and tomorrow, with sweet potatoes. Its 5.30 pm Saturday here. Hope the rest of your Sunday is going well.


He will be going with Fou, Va'aiga, and their three children- this is the family that he is happiest with- although their house is seriously sub-standard- it does compare fairly well with the average house in his village- I found the shower so awful I had strip washes while I was there, in June. 
Pork and sweet potatoes sounds really good!
I was most impressed that I can leave Ringo for so long, and him be so good- he gives the most delightful 'kisses' when I return after such a long absence.
Loaf of my 'nearly pumpernickel' just out of the oven and the crustless quiche has gone in- I will type it up if it works out OK.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Angora...What a sad turn of events for your nephew. Will continue to keep all of you in my prayers.

Julie...So glad to see that Fale is trying to stay in touch with you. Never let anyone tell you that he does not love you. It is very evident on both your side and his that your love is genuine for each other. What an uplifting week to spend time talking with each other on the phone once again.

Today we got a dusting of snow but it froze up like a sheet of ice on the roads so a bit of a dangerous this morning. I did make it home safely from my errands and DH says it is not so bad out there now. My new glasses are so light that they don't even feel like they are on. That is awesome. My safety glasses will feel so heavy on my face when I have to wear them. I only have to work 2 days this coming week so that will feel like a vacation to me. 

Getting ready to head out to see a couple from our church renew their vows today. It should be a wonderful time. Matthew is going with me as well.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Thanks for all the good stuff. 
Karena


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> He will be going with Fou, Va'aiga, and their three children- this is the family that he is happiest with- although their house is seriously sub-standard- it does compare fairly well with the average house in his village- I found the shower so awful I had strip washes while I was there, in June.
> Pork and sweet potatoes sounds really good!
> I was most impressed that I can leave Ringo for so long, and him be so good- he gives the most delightful 'kisses' when I return after such a long absence.
> Loaf of my 'nearly pumpernickel' just out of the oven and the crustless quiche has gone in- I will type it up if it works out OK.


Crustless quiche sounds tasty. I hope it turns out well. Sorry the house Fale is staying in is not as wonderful as would be preferred, but it sounds like the family makes up for that. Glad he can be somewhere calmer and more loving.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good Lord, what a morning. Got up at 5 to get Davids' lunch together and him on the road, went back to bed, got woken up by a phone call from him at 8 telling me I needed to get to Scottsbluff as soon as I was able and get his tablet out of the car, as he'd forgotten it and didn't want it to freeze and crack. So had to call Marla, she'd just gotten to work, she came and picked me up, I took the car went and got the tablet, bought a scratch off and won $15 got Marlas' dogs out, cat boxes cleaned, and floors mopped. Now I'm at home and thinking seriously about going back to bed. ;-) 
Now to get caught up on what I've missed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Oh thank you Julie. I'm feeling well improved. I managed to plant the last 9 decorative Allium bulbs in the back bed of the garden earlier this afternoon. I'm so pleased about the news regarding Fale. My heart is with you. X


Thanks so much Valerie! I am just gearing up to getting a bit of tidy-up done in the garden- I could do with a cash injection- but that won't be happening this year! The spring fell out of my secateurs- no where to be found and needs replacing anyway- but will have to wait. Glad bee Skool goes well! I have had a few visit recently so may be someone has a hive around- we need them! Not seen a Bumble bee yet, nor for that matter the native Hornet.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, so sorry to hear Christopher is hallucinating and not doing well. Hope and pray they can find meds to heal him. Prayers for you and your family. Please keep us updated.
> KateB, happy birthday to darling Luke and his mom.
> Bonnie, welcome.
> Shirley, love your stories.
> Feeling better. It will be so lovely to walk Maya today. The desert sand will be firm packed from rain, Sierra peaks snow capped, and best of all the desert smells so good after a rain. Usually we are so dry there isn't enough moisture for scents. More than once I have gotten a yellow nose from sticking my nose deep into a rose or peony to catch the scent.


Sassafrass you sound so much better! Enjoy your walk in the desert - it sounds so beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Angora...What a sad turn of events for your nephew. Will continue to keep all of you in my prayers.
> 
> Julie...So glad to see that Fale is trying to stay in touch with you. Never let anyone tell you that he does not love you. It is very evident on both your side and his that your love is genuine for each other. What an uplifting week to spend time talking with each other on the phone once again.
> 
> ...


Even when I booted him out- because of his drinking, he would call me every fortnight or so- this was back in 1999- I had been under the most appalling stress load- with the Criminal charge that Social Welfare was determined to bring against me- and could not cope with the booze as well- but we weathered that blip. And by the time I graduated with my B.A. we were back together- 2002. We went to the Graduates' Breakfast together- that was a trip and a half in the rush hour- and Fale was not impressed with the small pickings that were left by the time we got there. I know I am proud to stand by his side- he always dresses to look so smart- since I have been with him. When I first met him the family had let him survive with one change of clothes, and his plastic shopping bag of cassette tapes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Crustless quiche sounds tasty. I hope it turns out well. Sorry the house Fale is staying in is not as wonderful as would be preferred, but it sounds like the family makes up for that. Glad he can be somewhere calmer and more loving.


As opposed to goal oriented and over-compensating inadequacies by pushing the children at their sports, which was how I felt after the 11 days with Lupe. She really drives those around her.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good Lord, what a morning. Got up at 5 to get Davids' lunch together and him on the road, went back to bed, got woken up by a phone call from him at 8 telling me I needed to get to Scottsbluff as soon as I was able and get his tablet out of the car, as he'd forgotten it and didn't want it to freeze and crack. So had to call Marla, she'd just gotten to work, she came and picked me up, I took the car went and got the tablet, bought a scratch off and won $15 got Marlas' dogs out, cat boxes cleaned, and floors mopped. Now I'm at home and thinking seriously about going back to bed. ;-)
> Now to get caught up on what I've missed.


Phew!!! I'm exhausted just reading about your morning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For Shirley- I can hear a Morepork in the distance- have not heard it for a while- they are quite distinctive, aren't they! (Morepork is the Settlers' term for the Ruru or native owl)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a lovely selection for breakfast!! Hope the pigs are back in their pen easily...probably not!
> JuneK


They went back in easily several times :roll: then right back out again just as easily. 
The whole in the fence has been found and repaired, as well as the tree taken off that fell over the past couple days.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good Lord, what a morning. Got up at 5 to get Davids' lunch together and him on the road, went back to bed, got woken up by a phone call from him at 8 telling me I needed to get to Scottsbluff as soon as I was able and get his tablet out of the car, as he'd forgotten it and didn't want it to freeze and crack. So had to call Marla, she'd just gotten to work, she came and picked me up, I took the car went and got the tablet, bought a scratch off and won $15 got Marlas' dogs out, cat boxes cleaned, and floors mopped. Now I'm at home and thinking seriously about going back to bed. ;-)
> Now to get caught up on what I've missed.


That would not have been good to leave the tablet in the car. You have had a busy day. :thumbup: :thumbup: on winning $15. I am with you on napping. I got woke up a little before 04:00 this morning. Worth it, but had planned on sleeping in. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sitting here in bed with a cup of coffee being really lazy, well it is Saturday :thumbup:
> 
> Wishing you all a good week end and here's Saturday's photos...


Just lovely. Thank you, enjoy your weekend also.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

We have gotten a bit of snow today :thumbup: :lol: I think this time it might last a few days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done on the cake! You are sounding a lot brighter, glad your breathing is better. Sunshine too. :thumbup:
> 
> Well everyone, I have finally started on the baby blanket!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just jumping in here quickly before I have to run up to Luke's other gran's house where Luke's 1st birthday party is this afternoon. It's also Luke's mum's 27th birthday too, so a joint celebration! I've been up since the crack of dawn trying to get things ready and, at last, I'm just waiting for the sausage rolls to come out of the oven and that's me done. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


Happy Birthday!! Have fun at their party.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had a really busy day yesterday- went to Hamilton again on the bus, and back. Left home at 9 -15 am., got home about 8 -30 pm., and my brilliant little fellow had not disgraced himself- but the first thing I did was let him out, and the second thing that happened was I got another call from Fale. Fale is hoping to go to Samoa for Christmas, which I really hope works out for him. It is about time he had some benefit from his own money.
> *Sam*, you have really surpassed yourself with the introduction to this Tea Party- I have read through that, but have 14 pages further to read through.
> Later this morning I will be creating a crustless quiche with the vegetables I got on Friday- if it works I will post it. It sounds good, but I want to give it a trial run. Very few on my 'Buddy list' are online, but wishing many of you a wonderful Saturday, inevitably it is Sunday here, and time for me to head back to bed. I think page 1 is the longest I have ever encountered on the KP!


A wonderful day though, it sounds like.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just jumping in here quickly before I have to run up to Luke's other gran's house where Luke's 1st birthday party is this afternoon. It's also Luke's mum's 27th birthday too, so a joint celebration! I've been up since the crack of dawn trying to get things ready and, at last, I'm just waiting for the sausage rolls to come out of the oven and that's me done. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


Love the cupcakes it is fine to buy and then decorate them. Happy birthday to Luke and his mum. The sausage rolls sound very good. Have a wonderful weekend too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. It is over cast this morning.
> 
> It rained well into the night. Heavy downpour, glad it was't snow this time. The pigs have been naughty and got out sometime overnight.
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic. 
Oh lord, did you get them all wrangled and back to their proper holding? Sounds like it would have been a rather mucky endeavor at the least. 
Hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Kate enjoy your party. I can't believe that it is a year since Luke arrived.
> 
> Happy Birthday Luke and his Mum.


Is nice to see you on again. How are things?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sitting here in bed with a cup of coffee being really lazy, well it is Saturday :thumbup:
> 
> Wishing you all a good week end and here's Saturday's photos...


Good evening from a snowy Great Bend, we have had a nice bit of snow. DJ and I might build a small snowman for fun. With the help of Seth whom I've been told is on his way.

Hope you are having a good weekend. Gentle hugs and healing energies.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

TNS said:


> Joy, I hope you come across the misplaced 20$ note rather than having really lost it. It's always distressing to know something is missing and maybe lost.


Thank you, Kate, but it is beginning to look as if it's gone for good although I would have sworn that it had to be in the house somewhere. So far, not in sight.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Valerie, love Woodland Knits. Haven't . Treated myself to it . Yet.
June, ENJOY VISIT with your sister.
Pacer, glad you like new glasses.
Julie, you do sound happy.
Kate, good on you winning $15.
Stitching Fool, welcome. Stop by often.
Maya and I had lovely walk. Snow capped mountains to east, west a d north. Spirited a little onus and felt young jumping new flood channels! Our desert doesn't absorb much water so any r a ins cause flooding. I was amazed when first coming from N.Y. that you could drown on a desert. One year people where using row boats to get out of our apartment building!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Sandi, and welcome to the tea party. Hope you'll come back often.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That looks fantastic.
> Oh lord, did you get them all wrangled and back to their proper holding? Sounds like it would have been a rather mucky endeavor at the least.
> Hugs.


They are good pigs in that they will go right back into their field, but are then just a good about getting out. Daryl went out with Jamie and Ashlei hopeful that the pigs can't get out again.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For Shirley- I can hear a Morepork in the distance- have not heard it for a while- they are quite distinctive, aren't they! (Morepork is the Settlers' term for the Ruru or native owl)


Julie - I can't remember the Morepork -- I do vaguely remember there was an owl on Stanmore Bay but not sure.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We have gotten a bit of snow today :thumbup: :lol: I think this time it might last a few days.


Looks beautiful as long as it's in NY and not here in VA!!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> Shirley, it's lovely to read about your life. There is a wonderful feeling of affection and enjoyment coming through. Its so inspiring to know you have done and enjoyed so much, and I feel as though I might just have been there for some of it! I realise that you've had some rough and tough times too, but you still come up smiling and appreciating the best in life and people. We can all learn from this.


Thanks so much -- each of us has lives that are different and exciting looking in -- I have nothing to complain about in any way. Life is life -- the ups and downs and the ins and outs.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We have gotten a bit of snow today :thumbup: :lol: I think this time it might last a few days.


Looks nice, but cold, :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A wonderful day though, it sounds like.


It was-and the icing on the cake being that I had such positive proof that both my 'boys' love me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Valerie, love Woodland Knits. Haven't . Treated myself to it . Yet.
> June, ENJOY VISIT with your sister.
> Pacer, glad you like new glasses.
> Julie, you do sound happy.
> ...


I am a lot happier than I have been for this last 9 - 10 weeks- I can believe the Mojave would flood- too dry to absorb the rain- but do you get wild flowers then in the way they do in the Australian desert? 
So glad you and Maya had a good walk!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've made 8 of the animal hats. Cold is really being a hanger on...get better than start coughing again...will make it through.



TNS said:


> Gwen, how many hats have you made so far? Hope your cold is getting better now.
> Now back to catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie - I can't remember the Morepork -- I do vaguely remember there was an owl on Stanmore Bay but not sure.


Ah well, you can't remember every detail of New Zealand life. But were there an owl in Stanmore Bay it would have been a Morepork there are no others!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, at least you've been given the opportunity to show him your love and discredit Lupe's ongoing campaign.



Lurker 2 said:


> It has made such a difference to my own state of mind. Not a comfortable state when you know that one person is claiming you don't love your husband- Anna next door told me recently what she had heard Lupe telling him. He does not remember things like seeing Rufus when he was here- but he does acknowledge the wisdom of having only the one dog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, at least you've been given the opportunity to show him your love and discredit Lupe's ongoing campaign.


The effect of the memory loss can cut both ways!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've made 8 of the animal hats. Cold is really being a hanger on...get better than start coughing again...will make it through.


Gwen, what is the news of Marianne- I've not noticed her even on Facebook for several days!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I best get my butt in gear here - being lazy as usual.

in case you need an unusual baby gift - here is an idea.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L20691.html

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks - I do feel a little better today....I don't know what I would do if I didn't have a safe place to vent!!! Hope your weekend is a good one. luv-AZ


TNS said:


> AZ, I do hope you get Alan's treatments sorted out soon. It's perfectly acceptable to feel annoyed about the poor service he has been getting, and for you to let us know! Sending good healing wishes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Valerie - what was the name of the recipe? do you remember who posted it?

it's so good to see you back on the forum and that your breathing is back to normal.

what is happening to your bees during the winter?

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Hello all from a sunny Belfast. Do you remember, a couple of weeks ago, there was published a cake that was cooked in a slow cooker? It had alternating layers of tinned fruit puree and cake mix. I'd never used a cake mix, still less tried to bake in slow cooker so I 'had a go' using a tin of fruit pie filling and a Betty Crocker mix. Part-way through the baking process, my son-in-law and I looked at the confection, then at each other and muttered Uummmm. Was it going to work? Oh yes indeed. A lovely texture, somewhere between a traditional cake and a steamed pudding and it was excellent eaten when cold. My latest plan is to try it again using a jar of 'mincemeat' a raisin, currant apple etc and spice mixture used in traditional Christmas mince pies and a lemon-flavoured cake mix. It could be a new Christmas treat for the family. I finished sewing a tweed jacket last night. The collar fastening is a bit of a challenge so I may have to go into town to get large snap fasteners. I'm so relieved that my breathing is back to comfortable. Gwen, that hat is a triumph!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

gosh Kate - the flower is so pretty, I wouldn't care about the fruit!!!!!! Sorry you lost it. luv-AZ


KateB said:


> We used to have a passion fruit vine growing along one side of the house. I was surprised it would grow here as it looked so exotic, but it flourished for about 10 years and then one very severe winter killed it off. We got one fruit once, but didn't notice it amongst the foliage until it was rotten!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of pattern are you doing? be sure to post a picture when you are done.

sam

who's baby is the lucky baby?



sugarsugar said:


> Well done on the cake! You are sounding a lot brighter, glad your breathing is better. Sunshine too. :thumbup:
> 
> Well everyone, I have finally started on the baby blanket!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay. I've done all my homework and leg work on the oven.

I charted out the temperature at the top of the oven and at the bottom of the oven at three different settings: 300, 350 and 400 allowing the oven to cool off and preheat in between each reading. The bottom temperature is almost 70 degrees lower than the top temperature on almost every setting...and about 20 degrees off in the middle of the oven. I have an option where I can re-calibrate up to a +/- 35 degrees, but I don't think that will fix the issue. I think the bottom of the oven (hidden element) isn't working properly. I'll need to pull the oven out from the wall and check voltage to be sure. I've done an e-chat with a Kitchenaid service man to ask what cost of technician visit plus parts would be...that will help me decide whether to go forward with a fix or a replace....getting there...but getting nothing else done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what great cupcakes kate - be sure to wish luke a happy birthday for the ktp.

sausage rolls - that sounds good.

sam



KateB said:


> Just jumping in here quickly before I have to run up to Luke's other gran's house where Luke's 1st birthday party is this afternoon. It's also Luke's mum's 27th birthday too, so a joint celebration! I've been up since the crack of dawn trying to get things ready and, at last, I'm just waiting for the sausage rolls to come out of the oven and that's me done. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's because your host was so very wordy.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Had a really busy day yesterday- went to Hamilton again on the bus, and back. Left home at 9 -15 am., got home about 8 -30 pm., and my brilliant little fellow had not disgraced himself- but the first thing I did was let him out, and the second thing that happened was I got another call from Fale. Fale is hoping to go to Samoa for Christmas, which I really hope works out for him. It is about time he had some benefit from his own money.
> *Sam*, you have really surpassed yourself with the introduction to this Tea Party- I have read through that, but have 14 pages further to read through.
> Later this morning I will be creating a crustless quiche with the vegetables I got on Friday- if it works I will post it. It sounds good, but I want to give it a trial run. Very few on my 'Buddy list' are online, but wishing many of you a wonderful Saturday, inevitably it is Sunday here, and time for me to head back to bed. I think page 1 is the longest I have ever encountered on the KP!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did I miss the picture of the cup somewhere?

sam



darowil said:


> And now I am heading off to bed- it is 11pm so time to sleep.
> At least David is not as interesting to sleep with as Vicky. On this trip to Ireland I was sharing a bed with Vicky and woke up very cold, unable to find the blankets. Finally found them- Vicky was rolled up in them and lying across the bottom of the bed! Had to wake her up (trying to be quite as Ruth was also in the room) and get her back up th stop and the blanket shared. ANd according to Brett she is still likely to do this! The last time I shared a bed with her she was very well behaved- she wouldn't have dared do anything as she still gets teased about this effort of hers.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thinking of all of you and hoping for the best - luv-AZ


Angora1 said:


> Got the news as we were on the drive down that my nephew has a fever and is hallucinating, getting violent ant trying to pull the tube out thatbis draining fluid and blood from the brainHe will probably never be allowed to drive a truck again so job is gone. I am devastated for them with a new baby on the way and 3 other children. I'm praying he doesn't have an infection. My sister is exhausted, hasn't slept much at all. I guess it will depend on news today if they have found what is causing the fever. I guess things were going too well. The first doctor that saw him and had him life-flighted to the next hospital called the family and said he was amazed he made it to the hospital. Please pray for Christopher. Thank you so very much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely breakfast caren - wouldn't that be lovely on the porch of a beach cottage facing the sea? well - it is nice to dream.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. It is over cast this morning.
> 
> It rained well into the night. Heavy downpour, glad it was't snow this time. The pigs have been naughty and got out sometime overnight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness  June and Valerie you give me too much credit when it come to knitting...the patterns are pretty easy to be truthful. June, I'll post the cloche in just a bit. Again, a very simple pattern. Spent more time on the flower that adorns it than the hat itself....LOL. 

KateB I hope Luke's birthday was smashing! The cupcakes were adorable. With the time differences I'm sure the day has passed but belated wishes to Luke and his mom.

Caren love the snow pictures. It looks like you have a Hobbit House! What is that? I would love a house fashioned like Bilbo Baggins' house in the movie. Valerie, I will have to look into the Woodland Knits book also. My DH and I are quite the Tolkien fans. 

Julie so glad you've been able to chat more with Fale. I hope he is able to spend more time with the "laid back" part of his family rather than the B.......chy side.

Angora will continue to pray for Christopher. Do not give up hope. Will continue to lift up the entire family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news Julie - so glad you are back in contact again.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And what is more- he rang again last night- 9 pm., is 7 pm., in Sydney!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's no fun - I wanted pictures of the whole clan out chasing pigs all over the place and them getting out of the pen as you put the back in. I may have to come tell them what to do when they get out.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. It would keep me going all day too. the pigs went back in by themselves sometime in the night. They know where there food is served. I have lots of help right now getting them in when they get out. Ashlei goes out and tells them to get back in their pen, most time they do. It is nice to have break from it.
> I do hope you don't lose your internet gets back to normal soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She's just been busy. All is well.



Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen, what is the news of Marianne- I've not noticed her even on Facebook for several days!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it truly felt as thought the whole world had gone mad. I wondered if the end of the world was coming.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It truly marked an end of innocence for me...realizing at age 12 that no-one was invincible and something like that could happen in USA....then followed by his brother and Martin Luther King; just a radical change in thinking and behaving that has only gotten worse in so many ways.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I so love hearing about your life Shirley - don't ever worry about writing a book. love the stories.

is your summer home still there?

sam



Designer1234 said:


> It was such a special place. We would spend our summers there - it was quiet, peaceful, -we would make our stepping stones and play cards with the couple next door 3 or 4 nights a week. Take our laundry into town to do the wash, and spend the time together in a l2' x 24' cabin with a loft (circular stairs) - sit on the deck which Pat built the first week we were there - and watch the deer (and once in a long while an elk) and the moose for a short time. I made a stepping stone of every bird we saw for the path in front of the house. Pat would cut the meadow with a hand lawn mower (all the other acreages had sit down mowers, but he loved to do it) -He built me a shed to cut my glass and I would cut and make stepping stones every morning --
> 
> then we would load up the fifthwheel and would leave the acreage on Oct. 8 and pull it down to Arizona - where we had a completely opposite life. He was leader of the 'long hikers' and they hiked all through the Superstition mountains, Tucson, picacho peak and they would come back and we would take turns having the whole group for 'happy hour' and dinner -- each Monday --
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That makes me tired just reading it!!!
luv-AZ


Poledra65 said:


> Good Lord, what a morning. Got up at 5 to get Davids' lunch together and him on the road, went back to bed, got woken up by a phone call from him at 8 telling me I needed to get to Scottsbluff as soon as I was able and get his tablet out of the car, as he'd forgotten it and didn't want it to freeze and crack. So had to call Marla, she'd just gotten to work, she came and picked me up, I took the car went and got the tablet, bought a scratch off and won $15 got Marlas' dogs out, cat boxes cleaned, and floors mopped. Now I'm at home and thinking seriously about going back to bed. ;-)
> Now to get caught up on what I've missed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Valerie - who is the author of the book?

we should have a picture of you modeling your new tweed jacket.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Gwen is an inspiration. I love her to bits but you know that Gwen!!! More cake - this time the 3-2-1 that is cooked in the microwave oven. That one is a winner, especially if one uses a cone-shaped mug as the baking mould. I mastered the collar of my new tweed jacket. the collar is big and one side must fold under the other at the front fastening. I'm pleased with it. It makes me think of Hobbits! I've just bought a copy of a book of whimsical knits called' Woodland Knits'. There is a pattern for the most gorgeous hood embellished with felted leaves and flowers. Now if I knitted that in colours that would co-ordinate with those in the tweed jacket, I would look like Gandalf's Irish cousin! I am tempted. I love organic-looking knits.
> 
> I'm about to start my bee homework. I must post it to my tutor as this Tuesday evening I won't be at Skool, as friend Ken calls our class. I'm off on an overnight stay along with my sister. We're going to this year's UK City of Culture. Our own Derry/Londonderry on the banks of the beautiful River Foyle. I hear there's a good yarn shop there!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sam you would have loved being here yesterday as a huge hog got out and was roaming down one of the main dragways. Traffic was backed up with some cars pulling over and getting out trying to guide/herd the poor beast out of the road. My oldest DD texted me just cracking up since it was the same area that when she was about 12 a herd of sheep got out. At that time she and I were the only ones driving in the area so I pulled over and made her help me herd the sheep back up to where their barn and corral was located. I then left her there while I drove maybe 1/2 a mile farther down the road to the main barn to get someone to come tend to them. She never has forgiven me (poor city kid) for making her herd the sheep alone . All she had to do was make a noise and they would skitter back up to the barn but every time she did they would poop what honestly looked like blueberries shooting out their butts. Sorry for the graphics here but it really was funny to see.



thewren said:


> that is good news Julie - so glad you are back in contact again.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, special for you June...here is the easiest Cloche hat ever. took me maybe 4 hours to make not counting the flower. I think I'm going to send it to my cousin in PA.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's because your host was so very wordy.
> 
> sam


And so very generous with time and hints!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This was just a year after my Dad has passed away and I think I was still reeling from that. Plus, about 2 weeks after my Dad passed, my friend's Dad also passed away (this friend sat behind me in class and we left those two chairs empty the rest of the school year as we believed they were jynxed) --- just to many things for 11 & 12 year olds to deal with.


thewren said:


> it truly felt as thought the whole world had gone mad. I wondered if the end of the world was coming.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm outta here for awhile again. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness  June and Valerie you give me too much credit when it come to knitting...the patterns are pretty easy to be truthful. June, I'll post the cloche in just a bit. Again, a very simple pattern. Spent more time on the flower that adorns it than the hat itself....LOL.
> 
> KateB I hope Luke's birthday was smashing! The cupcakes were adorable. With the time differences I'm sure the day has passed but belated wishes to Luke and his mom.
> 
> ...


It is better all round when he can!
BTW the round door leads in to NanaCaren's root cellar if I remember right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is good news Julie - so glad you are back in contact again.
> 
> sam


And we are having another warm sunny day- which means my hip does not ache so much. That is enough to tip one into depressed when it is aching.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Got the news as we were on the drive down that my nephew has a fever and is hallucinating, getting violent ant trying to pull the tube out thatbis draining fluid and blood from the brainHe will probably never be allowed to drive a truck again so job is gone. I am devastated for them with a new baby on the way and 3 other children. I'm praying he doesn't have an infection. My sister is exhausted, hasn't slept much at all. I guess it will depend on news today if they have found what is causing the fever. I guess things were going too well. The first doctor that saw him and had him life-flighted to the next hospital called the family and said he was amazed he made it to the hospital. Please pray for Christopher. Thank you so very much.


Prayers are on the way for all the family


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We're hanging just above freezing at the moment; we've had a few flurries but the storm isn't supposed to hit until tonight--we'll see if we get anything. Luckily, tomorrow is a day off for all of us, so we don't *have* to go out.

I have tallied up and have one more hat and a dice bag for gifts, along with at least two--no, three--scarves. Plus I want to make cinnamon rolls, so I'm off to the kitchen for that. Those will be good warm with a cup of tea!

Healing thoughts for all in need, hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The story of the pigs reminds me of when I had been in Singapore for only a few days I was taken to a nearby town by a neighbour . Coming towards us on the busy pavement was a very large black pig. It then stopped at the edge of the pavement by one of the very few zebra crossings on the island, waited till the traffic stopped and then crossed the road. I was so shocked I asked my friend whether she had seen the same as I had, and was relieved when she said she had, as I thought I had been seriously affected by the heat and was delusional!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all!! Have missed this group a lot this week. I am going to nap now and will post more latter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good mary - thank you for sharing.

sam



pacer said:


> It is a chocolate pie which is very rich tasting. Here is the recipe:
> 
> Toll House Pie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how wonderful that you joined us for a cuppa stitchingfool - we hope you had a good time and will join us again real soon. there is always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - they are all comfy overstuffed chairs - we'll be looking for you.

sam



StitchingFool said:


> Wow, you have been busy with recipes. On your first recipe with cereal, most of the Chex cereals are gluten free and say so on the box. I don't need gluten free, but love most of the Chex cereals.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi everyone. Sam, I love the recipes this week. Look forward to trying most of them. 
We've had snow squalls all day here in Barrie--guess winter is really coming. In fact, I'm sitting with a blanket around my knees as I type. Brr! 
My DD has dinner ready, so will catch up later. Jinny


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

glad to "see" you!!


Spider said:


> Hi all!! Have missed this group a lot this week. I am going to nap now and will post more latter.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

very cute Gwen!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, special for you June...here is the easiest Cloche hat ever. took me maybe 4 hours to make not counting the flower. I think I'm going to send it to my cousin in PA.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you dropped by- don't be a stranger - we're here all week and love to chat !!!


StitchingFool said:


> Wow, you have been busy with recipes. On your first recipe with cereal, most of the Chex cereals are gluten free and say so on the box. I don't need gluten free, but love most of the Chex cereals.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Stay warm Sorlenna!!!! no snow here but plenty of rain and wind...........


Sorlenna said:


> We're hanging just above freezing at the moment; we've had a few flurries but the storm isn't supposed to hit until tonight--we'll see if we get anything. Luckily, tomorrow is a day off for all of us, so we don't *have* to go out.
> 
> I have tallied up and have one more hat and a dice bag for gifts, along with at least two--no, three--scarves. Plus I want to make cinnamon rolls, so I'm off to the kitchen for that. Those will be good warm with a cup of tea!
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need, hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we've always got your back sandi - so vent away. hope alan (am I right?) is having a good day.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks - I do feel a little better today....I don't know what I would do if I didn't have a safe place to vent!!! Hope your weekend is a good one. luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I vote for new - repairmen and parts can be expensive.

sam

but then I don't need to pay for it so repairman may be the way to go.



RookieRetiree said:


> Okay. I've done all my homework and leg work on the oven.
> 
> I charted out the temperature at the top of the oven and at the bottom of the oven at three different settings: 300, 350 and 400 allowing the oven to cool off and preheat in between each reading. The bottom temperature is almost 70 degrees lower than the top temperature on almost every setting...and about 20 degrees off in the middle of the oven. I have an option where I can re-calibrate up to a +/- 35 degrees, but I don't think that will fix the issue. I think the bottom of the oven (hidden element) isn't working properly. I'll need to pull the oven out from the wall and check voltage to be sure. I've done an e-chat with a Kitchenaid service man to ask what cost of technician visit plus parts would be...that will help me decide whether to go forward with a fix or a replace....getting there...but getting nothing else done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely gwen - love the flower.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, special for you June...here is the easiest Cloche hat ever. took me maybe 4 hours to make not counting the flower. I think I'm going to send it to my cousin in PA.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking forward to hearing from you - rest well.

sam



Spider said:


> Hi all!! Have missed this group a lot this week. I am going to nap now and will post more latter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you dintoo - we have had a few snow squalls also.

sam



Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Sam, I love the recipes this week. Look forward to trying most of them.
> We've had snow squalls all day here in Barrie--guess winter is really coming. In fact, I'm sitting with a blanket around my knees as I type. Brr!
> My DD has dinner ready, so will catch up later. Jinny


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome Bonnie! I will enjoy hearing about you and your part of the world. Northern locations have interested me for a while. I'm not the best with Geography but will learn.

Sam, you have a wonderful group of recipes here!!! I definitely want to try them! Praying for fred, hope they can do something for his foot.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Shirley,
> We are about an hour north of Lloydminster, aways colder here. We are near the height of land ( for those who don't know what that means, that's where all the rivers start flowing toward the Arctic) so that's why our weather is colder than Lloyd.
> Yes, imagine we will be cheering for the Roughriders, my youngest son is home from work so it will have to be on. I am glad it is supposed to warm up or both fans & players will freeze their buns off.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Got the news as we were on the drive down that my nephew has a fever and is hallucinating, getting violent ant trying to pull the tube out thatbis draining fluid and blood from the brainHe will probably never be allowed to drive a truck again so job is gone. I am devastated for them with a new baby on the way and 3 other children. I'm praying he doesn't have an infection. My sister is exhausted, hasn't slept much at all. I guess it will depend on news today if they have found what is causing the fever. I guess things were going too well. The first doctor that saw him and had him life-flighted to the next hospital called the family and said he was amazed he made it to the hospital. Please pray for Christopher. Thank you so very much.


So sorry to hear about this setback when he was doing so well. Here's hoping it's only temporary.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I vote for new - repairmen and parts can be expensive.
> 
> sam
> 
> but then I don't need to pay for it so repairman may be the way to go.


Our refrigerator is about to croak...I figure for the expense of the repairman (who is likely to say he can't fix it anyway), we might as well go with new. Just that these things always have bad timing--right before the holiday!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And I decided to make pretzels instead of cinnamon rolls...it's definitely a soup and bread kind of day!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Shirley, it's lovely to read about your life. There is a wonderful feeling of affection and enjoyment coming through. Its so inspiring to know you have done and enjoyed so much, and I feel as though I might just have been there for some of it! I realise that you've had some rough and tough times too, but you still come up smiling and appreciating the best in life and people. We can all learn from this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> And what's more, they're based on knitting - well hat and scarf. Smashing!


Ref -snowmen cupcakes

You're right, I hadn't thought of that!
:roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

StitchingFool said:


> Wow, you have been busy with recipes. On your first recipe with cereal, most of the Chex cereals are gluten free and say so on the box. I don't need gluten free, but love most of the Chex cereals.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend.


Welcome Sandi!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when I got up this morning it was blue sky and bright sun - was sitting in the kitchen with Heidi around ten and all of a sudden we were in the middle of a blizzard - you could barely see across the road. it lasted all of fifteen minutes and was gone. the sky cleared - the sun came back out and most of the snow is gone. I was walking over to Heidi just a bit ago and it was spitting snow again but was not going to amount to anything. the sky tonight is very dark and foreboding - wonder if there is more snow in the offing. the high today was 29 degrees. it is to be the same tomorrow temperature wise.

the cats are not thrilled with the weather but realize there are new kitty treats in the offing for good little kittens that go outside to do their thing. so they go out - but are not gone for very long and they are at the door wanting back in.

when I got my new heat system put in the guy said that it would not work as well when the temp fell below freezing. maybe it doesn't know it is below freezing because I have always been toasty warm. I do love my mr slim.

hope everyone in the northern hemisphere is warm and dry tonight.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a lovely breakfast caren - wouldn't that be lovely on the porch of a beach cottage facing the sea? well - it is nice to dream.
> 
> sam


Yes it sure would be and I know just the beach too. Well maybe I know of two beaches, one without the cabin just a tent.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I so love hearing about your life Shirley - don't ever worry about writing a book. love the stories.

is your summer home still there?

sam
Thanks Sam-- we were out visiting our fomer neighbours about 3 weeks ago. the property has been sold again and a nice young couple is building a weekend retreat house on it. The cabin is still there for guests - The stepping stones were gone. Her mother and mother in law took them for their own yards so I was glad as they have been sitting there for years and were still in good shape -- we were out there before these people bought the property and they looked very forlorn. They are building the home on the meadow and we think it will be nice. Doesn't look the same though - but it was closure - We are happy someone will enjoy it like we did.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, Sam and everyone. Have had a busy day - spent 4 hrs. this morning helping at church. We put on a Thanksgiving dinner every year the Sunday before Thanksgiving, so a bunch of us got the turkeys cooked, relish trays set up, green bean casserole made, and the coffee is ready to be turned on. Our village Hall is right across the parking lot from church, so we are using their much larger kitchen and serving the dinner there. They have facilities for about 100 to sit and eat, so it's much easier to be there, plus they have a big steam table to keep the food warm. Then I came home and fixed my contribution - sweet potato casserole. I'll bake it before I go to church and take it over and keep it warm in the oven until dinner time.

Looks like Caren has sent the rag-ends of her snow storm down to my neck of the woods and the TV is promising several inches for tomorrow -UGH! I could have waited a while longer, but it is what it is, I guess! I've lived in NY State all my life, I should be used to it by now - guess I dread the first big snowfall, because everyone seems to forget how to drive in it. Thank goodness we only have about two blocks to go to church, so we can avoid all the crazy people!! 

Think I'm going to sit and knit - hat for GD Lily - and listen to some music. Knowing me, I'll fall asleep!! 
Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caren love the snow pictures. It looks like you have a Hobbit House! What is that? I would love a house fashioned like Bilbo Baggins' house in the movie. Valerie, I will have to look into the Woodland Knits book also. My DH and I are quite the Tolkien fans.
> 
> Thank you love the snow. Yes that is a Hobbit House for sure. The inside is my root/wine cellar. I also have a larger one down by the pond that is a storage shed for seasonal yard furniture and pool things. I want one more but it will be jus the front with a garden and such Much easier to take care of.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's no fun - I wanted pictures of the whole clan out chasing pigs all over the place and them getting out of the pen as you put the back in. I may have to come tell them what to do when they get out.
> 
> sam


It is too easy to put them in no running around the yard. I f they do start to run the dogs herd them back. Luna is turning into quite the herd dog.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> it truly felt as thought the whole world had gone mad. I wondered if the end of the world was coming.
> 
> sam


And that whole decade of riots, demonstrations and assassinations did nothing to make us more hopeful!
JuneK


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We're hanging just above freezing at the moment; we've had a few flurries but the storm isn't supposed to hit until tonight--we'll see if we get anything. Luckily, tomorrow is a day off for all of us, so we don't *have* to go out.
> 
> I have tallied up and have one more hat and a dice bag for gifts, along with at least two--no, three--scarves. Plus I want to make cinnamon rolls, so I'm off to the kitchen for that. Those will be good warm with a cup of tea!
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need, hugs & blessings to all!


Sorlenna - I can't believe you have such cold weather in New Mexico. I'd always thought of it as pretty warm down there. How wrong could I be!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorlenna - I can't believe you have such cold weather in New Mexico. I'd always thought of it as pretty warm down there. How wrong could I be!!


South of here it often is--but we are at altitude (high desert), and we do get quite cold at times. Further north, where the ski areas are, the altitude is even higher and their weather is more like Colorado's in the winter--BRR.

FYI, I just mixed up some of the homemade air freshener. After I stirred it to mix well, I decided to smell the spoon--and I don't recommend it! :shock: Well, my nose is cleared out now for sure. It's cooling now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, special for you June...here is the easiest Cloche hat ever. took me maybe 4 hours to make not counting the flower. I think I'm going to send it to my cousin in PA.


That is so cute, Gwen!! I know your cousin will love it! Isn't it great when a quick knit turns out so well?
I wanted to tell you, too, that I made the bow-tuck scarf from your workshop with a hat for a teen that's special to my daughter. She's the daughter of the man I made the hunting socks for back in the summer. Her mother said she loved to ice skate (we have a skating rink just a few miles away) I made them in Red Heart Shimmer yarn--turquoise...her favorite color. I think they turned out really well. The bow-tuck scarf is a quick knit, too!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is better all round when he can!
> BTW the round door leads in to NanaCaren's root cellar if I remember right.


Yes it does, I have to get the lock on it fixed


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

FYI, I just mixed up some of the homemade air freshener. After I stirred it to mix well, I decided to smell the spoon--and I don't recommend it! :shock: Well, my nose is cleared out now for sure. It's cooling now.[/quote]

Perhaps I'll wait until I have a cold before trying it! Maybe it's better for anti congestion than room fragrance!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is another cute pattern - I wish it was a knit pattern - I would make it if it was - don't think I could look at the crochet directions and turn it into a knit afghan. but it is cute.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L32013.html

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know by telling us that we will have to smell the spoon just to see.

sam

how do they smell after they are done?



Sorlenna said:


> South of here it often is--but we are at altitude (high desert), and we do get quite cold at times. Further north, where the ski areas are, the altitude is even higher and their weather is more like Colorado's in the winter--BRR.
> 
> FYI, I just mixed up some of the homemade air freshener. After I stirred it to mix well, I decided to smell the spoon--and I don't recommend it! :shock: Well, my nose is cleared out now for sure. It's cooling now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Even when I booted him out- because of his drinking, he would call me every fortnight or so- this was back in 1999- I had been under the most appalling stress load- with the Criminal charge that Social Welfare was determined to bring against me- and could not cope with the booze as well- but we weathered that blip. And by the time I graduated with my B.A. we were back together- 2002. We went to the Graduates' Breakfast together- that was a trip and a half in the rush hour- and Fale was not impressed with the small pickings that were left by the time we got there. I know I am proud to stand by his side- he always dresses to look so smart- since I have been with him. When I first met him the family had let him survive with one change of clothes, and his plastic shopping bag of cassette tapes.


No wonder he had a drinking problem. Two outfits and a plastic bag of cassette tapes. Where is the dignity? That is what you gave him.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy birthday to Luke and his Mommy. Bet the party was so much fun. Cute cupcakes! At least they are semi-homemade. I would have just bought them. My DGD had a party today for her 3 yr old DS. I was sorry to miss it. His bd was the 22nd. The other DGD is finally planning Emmett's party but inbites haven't been sent out yet (via FB, most likely.)

Cold and rainy in Houston but not as cold as you all up north. Not looking forward to heading up that way, but you do whatcha gotta do.

Daralene, continued prayers for your family. Does he work for a large trucking company? If so, they might be able to find something for him to do when he is able to go back to work. 

Love the stories of people's lives. Don't ever think that we get bored with them. Julie, nice to hear that Ringo was a good boy while you were gone and that you heard from Fale again.

I hope the rain has stopped down here. Cold I can take but damp and cold is too much! Hasn't rained in a few hours but still gray and overcast.

Did any one find the crockpot cake? Sounds really good. I'm ready for some home cooked meals although we are going out for Thanksgiving. I may even do some cooking myself. 

Hope the weekend is going as planned. I finished a potholder, started another one, worked on my square and niece's socks. Just can't stay at it for very long. Will finish my book, if I can find it, First Wives Club. It is very good.

See you all tomorrow,

Kathy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> We have gotten a bit of snow today :thumbup: :lol: I think this time it might last a few days.


The top picture looks like a hobbit house.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you know by telling us that we will have to smell the spoon just to see.
> 
> sam
> 
> how do they smell after they are done?


Mine smells great--I used peppermint (hence the nose shock). LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay....found the part on line....to replace the bottom heat element is about $70 plus the guy to come out (if DH decides he's not doing it---I also have electrician next door who may do it) so not more than $200 to fix it....compared to over $1000 to get a new one...I feel like I have to at least try it...and then if not satisfied, then get new.

I have been playing with the calibration button (this is a very long process of getting the data---having to let the oven cool off and reheat after each change and prior to doing another reading)....and I'm getting the temperatures closer together...instead of a 70+ degrees difference between top and bottom, I'm now at about 30 degrees difference between temp set and temp actually at the top and the bottom portions of the oven so if I just remember to set temperature at 25 degrees less than I want, it may work .... I'm going to run a full self-cleaning tonight and clean it all out and especially clean all sensors and then try some baking tomorrow with this theory to see if it plays out as I hope.



thewren said:


> I vote for new - repairmen and parts can be expensive.
> 
> sam
> 
> but then I don't need to pay for it so repairman may be the way to go.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Isn't that the truth...it's possible that your refrigerator filter needs to be vacuumed and possibly some more Freon added....it helped us get another 5 years out of our previous refrigerator.



Sorlenna said:


> Our refrigerator is about to croak...I figure for the expense of the repairman (who is likely to say he can't fix it anyway), we might as well go with new. Just that these things always have bad timing--right before the holiday!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

You have all been very busy.
Feels like winter here today. We were below zero this morning, but no snow. The lake has a little ice on part and then with the blue water and the sun today it was so pretty.
Been a hard long week. The new job is I think be great, still going through an orientation, which is fine. A lot to learn.
Ended up missing one day, got a terrible urinary tract infection so off to the dr at the nearest clinic. Still not feeling the best.
Staying with my mom was ok but I think she is battling depression and it worries me. But will see how this week goes. Not easy to get old. More to come.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, special for you June...here is the easiest Cloche hat ever. took me maybe 4 hours to make not counting the flower. I think I'm going to send it to my cousin in PA.


Lovely hat, really nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Spider....So good to hear from you. Sorry mom is battling depression, but glad the job is going well. Hope you are feeling better soon.

Kathy...what a disappointment that you are going out to eat for Thanksgiving as it would be a bigger treat to have a home cooked meal. I think I would be very disappointed if I had to go out to eat on a holiday. I know that might be something that could happen later in life, but for now I enjoy having the guys make our holiday meals and I get kicked out of the kitchen until clean up. The guys are more willing to make the food and let me clean up which is okay with me since I doing enough of cooking and cleanup regularly. I do chop the onions and celery for our stuffing and then stay out of the kitchen. My DH will have to work Wednesday evening possibly 12 hours and then have to come home and pretty much start on the meal as DS has to be at work by 3:30 in the afternoon. We will make sure that our meal is served early enough that he gets to enjoy it. He will take a tollhouse pie into work that day so he will get a piece of pie during his break that evening.

It is cold here with wind and a touch of snow. I am glad to be home for the night. DS#1 was called into work tonight which he didn't mind as his hours were cut due to seasonal hires. He almost always goes in when he is called in which is why they call him. He does have a concert the 1st Sat. in December. He plays trumpet in a college/community band and has been doing so for about 6 years now. He really enjoys it and I love to see him still performing. So many kids give up band when they graduate from high school. Glad he is still with it. Took Matthew's drawings to Kinko's to make cards from them. We have them scanned into the computer and cropped and sized 2 to a page and then copied onto cardstock. I will see if I can get them cut in half at work since Kinko's doesn't have their cutter anymore. Then I will have to fold them and tie them into bundles with envelopes to be sold. They get sold to raise scholarship money for the disable adults who need the financial assistance to take the special needs class at the art institute. This year he will have cards with a bear, 3 different dog faces, a dragon and a squirrel head inside a heart shape. He has sold cards made from his drawings for several years now at the art holiday sale. He is starting to get a following so people will come looking for his cards. Oops...sorry about the book. Have a wonderful day or evening.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I didn't watch the memorial...even though it was 50 years ago, it's still so heartbreaking for me. I lived through it after I was an adult and it was so traumatic! It seems that his assassination signaled a decade of pain, riots and more assassinations. Hope we never go through another decade like that.
> God knows 9/11 was extremely painful in a different way!
> JuneK


I think I know how you feel, I was devastated at the news, it was brought to us by a customer who tapped on the door when we were closed & asked if we had heard. We gave him a cup of coffee & all sat there in silence, gutted; and that was in England. I don't think I have ever met anybody here who can't remember where they were when they heard and it is surprising how often it comes up in conversation considering it was 50yrs. ago.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

angelam said:


> How did that happen??


Don't know, ask Gwennie.

Do you mind if I print it out again under my name, you said just what I wanted to say right down to the trouble with getting on line. Nice to get here eventually though, isn't it?

Tessa


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Still hoping and praying that this turns into something great for you and DH....maybe having you there will help your Mom not feel lonely and depressed.



Spider said:


> You have all been very busy.
> Feels like winter here today. We were below zero this morning, but no snow. The lake has a little ice on part and then with the blue water and the sun today it was so pretty.
> Been a hard long week. The new job is I think be great, still going through an orientation, which is fine. A lot to learn.
> Ended up missing one day, got a terrible urinary tract infection so off to the dr at the nearest clinic. Still not feeling the best.
> Staying with my mom was ok but I think she is battling depression and it worries me. But will see how this week goes. Not easy to get old. More to come.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

jheiens said:


> OK ladies. The pictures on Wikipedia showed a cross-section of a passion fruit that looked somewhat like a pomegranite with yellow instead of red fruit surrounding the seeds with the ''pithy'' part inside the rind.
> 
> So my question is what is the fruit that has a longer neck (shaped somewhat like the outline of a butternut squash) with a reddish/orange pulp and a whole bunch of black seeds in the lower round part?
> 
> ...


Do you mean a papaya?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, Kathy, that is just the name I was looking for at that post. 

Thanks for joining us today. I hope you will be back often There is always room at he table, the chairs are quite comfortable and the refreshments are just to your taste--whatever they are!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some soothing healing energy surrounding your mom - depression is not fun as several of us can attest.

good luck with the job and healing energy surrounding you also.

sam



Spider said:


> You have all been very busy.
> Feels like winter here today. We were below zero this morning, but no snow. The lake has a little ice on part and then with the blue water and the sun today it was so pretty.
> Been a hard long week. The new job is I think be great, still going through an orientation, which is fine. A lot to learn.
> Ended up missing one day, got a terrible urinary tract infection so off to the dr at the nearest clinic. Still not feeling the best.
> Staying with my mom was ok but I think she is battling depression and it worries me. But will see how this week goes. Not easy to get old. More to come.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't that the truth...it's possible that your refrigerator filter needs to be vacuumed and possibly some more Freon added....it helped us get another 5 years out of our previous refrigerator.


I did vacuum and all that, and the noise changed, but it's still making a strange groaning noise, so we think it's the compressor. It's always something!

No snow yet!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have four crockpot cake recipes.

sam

Crockpot Pumpkin Bread

Prep time 15 mins
Cook time 3 hours
Total time 3 hours 15 mins

This is an amazingly simple pumpkin bread recipe that will leave you wanting MORE. I cooked the bread in the crockpot instead of the oven so I didnt warm my home on a hot day! A side effect of slow cooking the bread, its incredibly moist!

Serves: 4-6

Ingredients
 ½ cup of oil
 ½ cup of sugar
 ½ cup of packed brown sugar
 2 eggs (beaten)
 1 15oz can of pumpkin
 1½ cup of flour (sifted)
 ¼ tsp. of salt
 ½ tsp. of cinnamon
 ½ tsp. of nutmeg
 1 tsp. of baking soda

Instructions
1. Blend the oil and both of the sugars into a large bowl.

2. Then, stir in the beaten eggs and canned pumpkin. Add the remaining dry ingredients and mix thoroughly.

3. Pour the batter into a greased or oiled bread pan. (I used a canola oil spray that worked just fine.

4. Now add two cups of water to your crockpot and place the pan into a crock pot.

5. Cover the top of the crockpot with eight-ten paper towels. This is to trap condensation and keep the bread from becoming mushy.

6. Place the crock pot lid on top of the crockpot (I tried to make sure the paper towels were trapped around the lid so they didnt slip) and bake on high 2½ to 3 hours.
Vixensuzyq/ktp

Crock Pot Apple Pie Coffee Cake

Ingredients:
for apple mixture:
1-20oz apple pie filling
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
3 TBSP brown sugar

for cake batter:

2-9oz yellow cake mix (Jiffy works well)
2 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup sour cream
3 TBSP butter
1/2 cup evaporated milk
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon

Directions:

Spray crock pot with non stick cooking spray or butter generously.

In a mixing bowl, combine apple mixture.

Spread 1/2 of apple mixture on the bottom of crock pot.

In another mixing bowl, mix cake batter ingredients well.

Spread 1/2 of the cake batter on top of the apple mixture.

Then, top with remaining apple mixture and finish with remaining better.

Cover and cook on high for 2-3 hours.

When baked, turn off crock pot and let cake cool with lid ajar for 20 minutes.

To serve, invert cake onto a serving plate.

Retrieve any apple left on the cake and spoon on top.

http://www.ourtableforseven.com/2012/11/crock-pot-apple-pie-coffee-cake.html

Crock Pot Peach Cobbler

8 servings

Ingredients
	3/4 C. Bisquick 
	1/3 C. granulated sugar 
	1/2 C. packed brown sugar 
	1/2 can evaporated milk 
	2 tsp. margarine or butter, melted 
	2 large eggs 
	3 large ripe peaches, mashed 
	2 tsp. pure vanilla extract 
	3/4 tsp. cinnamon

Directions
Lightly grease crock pot or spray with non-stick cooking spray.

In a large mixing bowl, combine sugar and baking mix.

Add eggs and vanilla extract. Stir.

Pour in margarine and milk and stir.

Mix in peaches and cinnamon, until well mixed.

Pour into crock pot.

Cover and cook on low for six to eight hours or on high for 3 to 4 hours.

Serve warm. Top with vanilla ice cream if desired.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/crock_pot_peach_cobbler.htm/?utm_source=crockpotcreations&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=Crockpot%2BCreations

Crock Pot Chocolate Swirl Cheesecake

8 - graham crackers, crushed 
1/4 - cup butter, melted 
2 - 8 oz packages of cream cheese, softened 
3/4 - cup sugar 
3 - eggs 
1 - teaspoon vanilla extract 
3/4 - cup semi sweet chocolate chips, melted, and slightly cooled

Start by making the graham cracker crust. Crush 8 graham crackers, and mix with 1/4 cup melted butter in a small bowl. Mix with a fork until just combined, and press into a 7 - 8 inch spring form pan, or something similar. (a 7 - 8 inch cake pan will work really whatever will fit in your crock pot).

In a bowl blend the softened cream cheese with 3/4 cup of granulated sugar with a hand mixer or kitchen aid.

Slowly add 3 eggs, one a time, then vanilla, mixing until thoroughly blended.

Continue to beat for three more minutes, creating a smooth lump free mixture.

Melt the chocolate chips in a small bowl on the defrost setting of your microwave. Using the defrost setting will the chocolate chips, but not get them too hot. Pour half the cream cheese mixture into your pan, leaving half in the bowl.

Pour the chocolate mixture into the remaining batter. Be sure this mixture has cooled slightly to prevent from cooking the eggs in your batter. Drop the chocolate batter by the spoonful into the pan, and swirl with a knife to create a marbled look.

Pour 2-3 cups of water into your slow cooker. You want enough water to steam your cheesecake for a few hours and not run out, but not so much water that it gets into your pan.

Cover and cook on high for 3 hours or until a knife inserted in the middle comes out fairly clean, and the cheesecake does not jiggle. Do not remove the lid during the cooking process, it needs all that heat!

When finished, run a knife along the edge of the cheesecake, turn off the slow cooker, and allow it to cool for an hour in the crock pot, before transporting it to the fridge. ( I just removed it from the crock pot and let it cool on a cooling rack)

Store cheesecake in the refrigerator for at least 6 hours or overnight before serving.

adapted from: The Hill Country Cook


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Will you please remember my neighbour's daughter aged 10 in your prayers? She has been rushed to hospital with the most serious flare up of crones disease she has had? Pain and other meds are not working and she is very poorly. They are a lovely family and the daughter even sent a hand made card to me when my husband died and she was in hospital then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and healing energy zooming to daughter and family.

sam



martina said:


> Will you please remember my neighbour's daughter aged 10 in your prayers? She has been rushed to hospital with the most serious flare up of crones disease she has had? Pain and other meds are not working and she is very poorly. They are a lovely family and the daughter even sent a hand made card to me when my husband died and she was in hospital then.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. I'm late getting on this week's TP. Busy day yesterday and now it is early Sunday afternoon here. Chores are done for now so time to catch up on what has been happening. Prayers and healing thoughts for those who need them - too many to mention individually. 
I skimmed a lot of last weeks news and loved the photos of many of you when babies and toddlers, and your stories of growing up. Like many of you, I come from a family that was not well off in terms of material things. I grew up in Toowoomba in south-east Queensland, a largish country town back then and the 1950's were difficult for my parents. 4 young children in a 2 bedroom house, only 1 income which was normal in those days, outside toilet, no running hot water in the house etc, but we always had food on the table and clean clothes to wear. I guess it was only in the 1960's that we realised we were not like other families. We were the only ones in our street still with an outside loo, no running hot water, and, worst of all, the only ones without TV! But I don't think we suffered too much from any of those "deprivations"!
I'll include a recipe for ambrosia, a fruit salad that is always on the menu for our Christmas lunch. Remember it is mid-summer in Australia at Christmas so we always have a cold Christmas lunch - ham, chicken, seafood, salads for the main and then a pavlova and ambrosia.

AMBROSIA SALAD

TIME: Prep: 10 min. + chilling 
MAKES: 4 servings 
Ingredients
	1 can (11 ounces) mandarin oranges, drained 
	1 can (8 ounces) pineapple chunks, drained 
	1 cup miniature marshmallows 
	1 cup flaked coconut 
	1 cup (8 ounces) sour cream 
Directions
1.	In a large bowl, combine the oranges, pineapple, marshmallows and coconut. Add sour cream and toss to mix. Cover and refrigerate for several hours. Yield: 4 servings. 
Originally published as Ambrosia Salad in Home-Style Soups, Salad and Sandwiches Cookbook 1996, p71 

I like to add a handful or so of seedless grapes for extra taste and colour.

Today's pictures are of the above salad and a traditional Aussie pavlova decorated with whipped cream, bananas, strawberries, kiwi fruit and drizzled with passionfruit pulp. And one of me as a baby.

Have a good day or night as appropriate. Will try and check in later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Too right :thumbup: :thumbdown: think he's praying for rain but I don't think the Gold Coast does daylong drizzle......


They can get lots of rain- but doesn't look like helping the English.

Now it seems I was wrong- they think a lot of rain might be on the way soon.

They are off- and the sky looks extremely black.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is a chocolate pie which is very rich tasting. Here is the recipe:
> 
> Toll House Pie


Looks good


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it does, I have to get the lock on it fixed


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StitchingFool said:


> Wow, you have been busy with recipes. On your first recipe with cereal, most of the Chex cereals are gluten free and say so on the box. I don't need gluten free, but love most of the Chex cereals.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend.


Hi Sandi don't think I've seen you on the Tea Party before. Welcome and hope you return again and join us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> No wonder he had a drinking problem. Two outfits and a plastic bag of cassette tapes. Where is the dignity? That is what you gave him.


And many a time he has stressed how grateful he is for all I have done for him. Which is nice that he remembers. Today I managed to forget to turn the oven off- fortunately it was not up too high-I had however turned on the fan, so the balance was still a hot house to come home to! Church was good- I was asked to say the opening prayer- always makes me so nervous, trying to find the right words.
I have been eating my vegetable quiche- I will type it out later, when I am not tired. It has been another hot day- when it cools I must water the pots- too hot still- don't want to give them heat stroke! 27 in 24 out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Happy birthday to Luke and his Mommy. Bet the party was so much fun. Cute cupcakes! At least they are semi-homemade. I would have just bought them. My DGD had a party today for her 3 yr old DS. I was sorry to miss it. His bd was the 22nd. The other DGD is finally planning Emmett's party but inbites haven't been sent out yet (via FB, most likely.)
> 
> Cold and rainy in Houston but not as cold as you all up north. Not looking forward to heading up that way, but you do whatcha gotta do.
> 
> ...


Do I remember right that they made it into a movie? It is great that I have the freedom to leave Ringo if needs be- he does enjoy when the back door can be open, though. 
I might sit back and relax a bit with the television- they usually have a nature program about now, then it will be the evening news.
Hope the loads work out as you would like!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay....found the part on line....to replace the bottom heat element is about $70 plus the guy to come out (if DH decides he's not doing it---I also have electrician next door who may do it) so not more than $200 to fix it....compared to over $1000 to get a new one...I feel like I have to at least try it...and then if not satisfied, then get new.
> 
> I have been playing with the calibration button (this is a very long process of getting the data---having to let the oven cool off and reheat after each change and prior to doing another reading)....and I'm getting the temperatures closer together...instead of a 70+ degrees difference between top and bottom, I'm now at about 30 degrees difference between temp set and temp actually at the top and the bottom portions of the oven so if I just remember to set temperature at 25 degrees less than I want, it may work .... I'm going to run a full self-cleaning tonight and clean it all out and especially clean all sensors and then try some baking tomorrow with this theory to see if it plays out as I hope.


Best of luck with this!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> did I miss the picture of the cup somewhere?
> 
> sam


    2 days in a row! Think I need to post it first!
Here are the Ireland mugs


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora so happy to hear the good news about your nephew!

Julie, thrilled you finally heard from Fale and have a number to reach him.

Kathy happy to hear you are doing well, have safe travels home for the holidays.

Only up to page 142 on last week, maybe catch up tomorrow. Found our small upright freezer had been open at some point since last Sunday and not shut completely thankfully we did not lose too much meat. cleaned it out had to defrost it as the frost was 4 inches thick, put everything in coolers outside as the wind chill here today was 11 actual temp only reached 25f. Am headed to bed. 
Prayers n hugs to you all


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well its hailing up in Brisbane where the cricket is. Busyworkerbee lives in that area- hope its not a nasty one. 
It seems that evertime we have England in unwinable position it rains and so we don't win. Why is that the better team is th eone to get the help from the weather? (cricket stops while it is raining and until the ground can be dried sufficiently). We do still have plenty of time though, so ar this point it is not too serious. But if it keeps up it could become a problem for us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> The story of the pigs reminds me of when I had been in Singapore for only a few days I was taken to a nearby town by a neighbour . Coming towards us on the busy pavement was a very large black pig. It then stopped at the edge of the pavement by one of the very few zebra crossings on the island, waited till the traffic stopped and then crossed the road. I was so shocked I asked my friend whether she had seen the same as I had, and was relieved when she said she had, as I thought I had been seriously affected by the heat and was delusional!


lol! what a well trained pig. They do say they are intelligent animals but that smart?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Sam, I love the recipes this week. Look forward to trying most of them.
> We've had snow squalls all day here in Barrie--guess winter is really coming. In fact, I'm sitting with a blanket around my knees as I type. Brr!
> My DD has dinner ready, so will catch up later. Jinny


Hi Dintoo welcome (don't think I've seen you here before either). Do feel free to come back and viit again- read long enough and you will work out what is going on!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is another cute pattern - I wish it was a knit pattern - I would make it if it was - don't think I could look at the crochet directions and turn it into a knit afghan. but it is cute.
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L32013.html
> 
> sam


Now that is one I just have to make sometime- maybe when I am going to become a grandma? or sometime in preperation for the likely time. Years down the track though so no hurry.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, what a marathon of reading! I was away for the day & suddenly there are 28 pages.
Sam, the 2 patterns for baby gifts are so cute & i will have to try the pumpkin bread, I still have several pumpkins sitting in my cold room, planted 2 seeds & ended up with 18 pumpkins, sometimes I live up to my maiden name of Gardner just a little too well.
Gwen, both your hats are so cute. I have been looking at the minions hats & mitts people have been posting & may have to get a set of them done for my 2 yr old grand daughter as she's crazy about them.
Shirley, where was your cabin? It looks like a great place. We have a little too much contact with wildlife here, this summer I ran out on my deck to get something & almost came nose to nose with a moose, not sure who jumped higher. I have been having a real battle keeping the moose & deer out of my garden, I planted cherry trees, apple trees & grapes & have had to put chicken wire cages around everything to keep them from destroying them. Last summer my husband & son each shot a bear in the yard, a little too scary having them around when the grand kids are around the yard, scary for me when I'm out gardening too.
Thanks to all for the great welcome
I have been busy trying to get some Christmas gifts done, made 2 pr felted clogs, 2 felted hats, earflap hat & mitts & the Entrechat sweater that I added sleeves to.
Today I spent the day at my quilting club, fnished the quilt top for the quilt I am doing for my husband to use on the couch & learned how to make quilted pinecone ornaments from folded 2 inch squates, very cute but fiddly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Remember it is mid-summer in Australia at Christmas so we always have a cold Christmas lunch - ham, chicken, seafood, salads for the main and then a pavlova and ambrosia.
> 
> .


While we have a hot roast lunch with Christmas Pudding!

Got all excited by the recipe as I couldn't remmebr the details form once before. The thought it was posted on KP before wans't it. And what was the very first salad in my salad folder? Almos tth esame posted by mms in July here on the KTP- but this one had yogurt while I knew it with sour cream. Mind you the yogurt would be better for us!! But now I have a name for it and your suggestion of grapes.
This a lovely salad- I must admit to being just as happy to eat it as a sessert as a salad. Leave it on th etable after amin course and have seconds as a dessert.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, what a marathon of reading! I was away for the day & suddenly there are 28 pages.
> Sam, the 2 patterns for baby gifts are so cute & i will have to try the pumpkin bread, I still have several pumpkins sitting in my cold room, planted 2 seeds & ended up with 18 pumpkins, sometimes I live up to my maiden name of Gardner just a little too well.
> Gwen, both your hats are so cute. I have been looking at the minions hats & mitts people have been posting & may have to get a set of them done for my 2 yr old grand daughter as she's crazy about them.
> Shirley, where was your cabin? It looks like a great place. We have a little too much contact with wildlife here, this summer I ran out on my deck to get something & almost came nose to nose with a moose, not sure who jumped higher. I have been having a real battle keeping the moose & deer out of my garden, I planted cherry trees, apple trees & grapes & have had to put chicken wire cages around everything to keep them from destroying them. Last summer my husband & son each shot a bear in the yard, a little too scary having them around when the grand kids are around the yard, scary for me when I'm out gardening too.
> ...


Our cabin was straight west of Bowden - and south of Glennifer lake -- it is called the Silver Lagoon group of acreages. an hour to Calgary -- we used to shop in either Innisfail or Olds.

It sounds as if you are on a farm or acreage with that much wildlife. Bear have been seen in the area of our cottage but we never saw one. We did see a bob cat, porcupine, skunk, moose, elk and deer. the moose came each year -- only saw the Elk once - and lots of white tail and mule deer. You have been busy -- I took both the felting classes with the workshops and have done hats, slippers and cowls -- I have done art quilting - some traditional but not that many-- have been just knitting and crochet and the workshops this past 3 years. Some pen and ink and watercolor drawing.

It is nice to meet you and I do hope you will come back. this is a great place to make really good friends. Nice to have another Western Canadian in the group. A few from Ontario and some Americans who lived in Canada so we are reasonably well represented.

We do enjoy reading about people from all over.

Was the bear a brown bear - bit too far south and away from the rockies for Grizzly, I hope. Makes life interesting doesn't it!!

Our weather isn't bad -- have had a couple of snow days and 3 or 4 quite cold but not too bad this year. YOu are much colder than here from what you say. Nice to meet you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> we've always got your back sandi - so vent away. hope alan (am I right?) is having a good day.
> 
> sam


Yes Sam - DH is Alan. A little rough today... Hope tomorrow is better for him.
Charlotte called today- we were in the middle of a great visit when her phone went dead... I tried to call her back but it just went to voice mail. I will try her again tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea....for the no snow bit....not yea for the refrigerator. Very inconvenient timing.


Sorlenna said:


> I did vacuum and all that, and the noise changed, but it's still making a strange groaning noise, so we think it's the compressor. It's always something!
> 
> No snow yet!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Spider said:


> You have all been very busy.
> Feels like winter here today. We were below zero this morning, but no snow. The lake has a little ice on part and then with the blue water and the sun today it was so pretty.
> Been a hard long week. The new job is I think be great, still going through an orientation, which is fine. A lot to learn.
> Ended up missing one day, got a terrible urinary tract infection so off to the dr at the nearest clinic. Still not feeling the best.
> Staying with my mom was ok but I think she is battling depression and it worries me. But will see how this week goes. Not easy to get old. More to come.


So sorry about the uti- and sorry to hear about your mom...what does your sister think? Best of luck with the new job... So excited to hear more about it. Rest up over the weekend.... Luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pacer said:


> Spider....So good to hear from you. Sorry mom is battling depression, but glad the job is going well. Hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Kathy...what a disappointment that you are going out to eat for Thanksgiving as it would be a bigger treat to have a home cooked meal. I think I would be very disappointed if I had to go out to eat on a holiday. I know that might be something that could happen later in life, but for now I enjoy having the guys make our holiday meals and I get kicked out of the kitchen until clean up. The guys are more willing to make the food and let me clean up which is okay with me since I doing enough of cooking and cleanup regularly. I do chop the onions and celery for our stuffing and then stay out of the kitchen. My DH will have to work Wednesday evening possibly 12 hours and then have to come home and pretty much start on the meal as DS has to be at work by 3:30 in the afternoon. We will make sure that our meal is served early enough that he gets to enjoy it. He will take a tollhouse pie into work that day so he will get a piece of pie during his break that evening.
> 
> It is cold here with wind and a touch of snow. I am glad to be home for the night. DS#1 was called into work tonight which he didn't mind as his hours were cut due to seasonal hires. He almost always goes in when he is called in which is why they call him. He does have a concert the 1st Sat. in December. He plays trumpet in a college/community band and has been doing so for about 6 years now. He really enjoys it and I love to see him still performing. So many kids give up band when they graduate from high school. Glad he is still with it. Took Matthew's drawings to Kinko's to make cards from them. We have them scanned into the computer and cropped and sized 2 to a page and then copied onto cardstock. I will see if I can get them cut in half at work since Kinko's doesn't have their cutter anymore. Then I will have to fold them and tie them into bundles with envelopes to be sold. They get sold to raise scholarship money for the disable adults who need the financial assistance to take the special needs class at the art institute. This year he will have cards with a bear, 3 different dog faces, a dragon and a squirrel head inside a heart shape. He has sold cards made from his drawings for several years now at the art holiday sale. He is starting to get a following so people will come looking for his cards. Oops...sorry about the book. Have a wonderful day or evening.


Sounds like a fair deal on turkey day...more time for you to knit and relax.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Can you tell that I'm on mission (fixing the oven myself!) and won't let this thing beat me until I've tried everything possible?



Lurker 2 said:


> Best of luck with this!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Can you tell that I'm on mission (fixing the oven myself!) and won't let this thing beat me until I've tried everything possible? My French mother used to call it "getting our German up"...I suppose in meaning that we got our stubbornness from my father's side of the family....and all of us do have a determined tenacity, but all tend to agree that we got it from her, but we were never brave enough to dispute her.



Lurker 2 said:


> Best of luck with this!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

martina said:


> Will you please remember my neighbour's daughter aged 10 in your prayers? She has been rushed to hospital with the most serious flare up of crones disease she has had? Pain and other meds are not working and she is very poorly. They are a lovely family and the daughter even sent a hand made card to me when my husband died and she was in hospital then.


Oh Martina my heart just hurts to hear this - she and her family are in my thoughts - hope they can get her stabilized quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Many prayers going up for her....didn't know that it struck children as young as she.. Hope she's better soon.



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Martina my heart just hurts to hear this - she and her family are in my thoughts - hope they can get her stabilized quickly.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Such a great pic!! And I love ambrosia any time of the year. I have always made it with sweet whipped cream... I will try it with sour cream next time I make it.


nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. I'm late getting on this week's TP. Busy day yesterday and now it is early Sunday afternoon here. Chores are done for now so time to catch up on what has been happening. Prayers and healing thoughts for those who need them - too many to mention individually.
> I skimmed a lot of last weeks news and loved the photos of many of you when babies and toddlers, and your stories of growing up. Like many of you, I come from a family that was not well off in terms of material things. I grew up in Toowoomba in south-east Queensland, a largish country town back then and the 1950's were difficult for my parents. 4 young children in a 2 bedroom house, only 1 income which was normal in those days, outside toilet, no running hot water in the house etc, but we always had food on the table and clean clothes to wear. I guess it was only in the 1960's that we realised we were not like other families. We were the only ones in our street still with an outside loo, no running hot water, and, worst of all, the only ones without TV! But I don't think we suffered too much from any of those "deprivations"!
> I'll include a recipe for ambrosia, a fruit salad that is always on the menu for our Christmas lunch. Remember it is mid-summer in Australia at Christmas so we always have a cold Christmas lunch - ham, chicken, seafood, salads for the main and then a pavlova and ambrosia.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like you live in a lovely place Bonnie - we would love to see pictures! And I'd like to see your pine cones too....please share if you get a chance.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, what a marathon of reading! I was away for the day & suddenly there are 28 pages.
> Sam, the 2 patterns for baby gifts are so cute & i will have to try the pumpkin bread, I still have several pumpkins sitting in my cold room, planted 2 seeds & ended up with 18 pumpkins, sometimes I live up to my maiden name of Gardner just a little too well.
> Gwen, both your hats are so cute. I have been looking at the minions hats & mitts people have been posting & may have to get a set of them done for my 2 yr old grand daughter as she's crazy about them.
> Shirley, where was your cabin? It looks like a great place. We have a little too much contact with wildlife here, this summer I ran out on my deck to get something & almost came nose to nose with a moose, not sure who jumped higher. I have been having a real battle keeping the moose & deer out of my garden, I planted cherry trees, apple trees & grapes & have had to put chicken wire cages around everything to keep them from destroying them. Last summer my husband & son each shot a bear in the yard, a little too scary having them around when the grand kids are around the yard, scary for me when I'm out gardening too.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you tell that I'm on mission (fixing the oven myself!) and won't let this thing beat me until I've tried everything possible? My French mother used to call it "getting our German up"...I suppose in meaning that we got our stubbornness from my father's side of the family....and all of us do have a determined tenacity, but all tend to agree that we got it from her, but we were never brave enough to dispute her.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like you live in a lovely place Bonnie - we would love to see pictures! And I'd like to see your pine cones too....please share if you get a chance.


I will attempt to post photos tomorrow, I'm somewhat technically challenged.
Off to bed now


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> While we have a hot roast lunch with Christmas Pudding!
> 
> Got all excited by the recipe as I couldn't remmebr the details form once before. The thought it was posted on KP before wans't it. And what was the very first salad in my salad folder? Almos tth esame posted by mms in July here on the KTP- but this one had yogurt while I knew it with sour cream. Mind you the yogurt would be better for us!! But now I have a name for it and your suggestion of grapes.
> This a lovely salad- I must admit to being just as happy to eat it as a sessert as a salad. Leave it on th etable after amin course and have seconds as a dessert.


We have our hot roast dinner on Christmas Eve usually but I can't bear a hot kitchen with the oven on on a Christmas Day. This year we will be in Mackay on the central Queensland coast - way too hot for a roast dinner!

As for the ambrosia, we do the same as you - put it on the table as salad with the cold meats and have it as dessert (if there is any left over!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Angora so happy to hear the good news about your nephew!
> 
> Julie, thrilled you finally heard from Fale and have a number to reach him.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dawn!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well its hailing up in Brisbane where the cricket is. Busyworkerbee lives in that area- hope its not a nasty one.
> It seems that evertime we have England in unwinable position it rains and so we don't win. Why is that the better team is th eone to get the help from the weather? (cricket stops while it is raining and until the ground can be dried sufficiently). We do still have plenty of time though, so ar this point it is not too serious. But if it keeps up it could become a problem for us.


Fingers are being crossed in both camps I think! DH has stepped watching for now (obviously). He thinks that the heavy downpours are less 'satisfactory' than a continual drizzle because the ground might dry in time to re commence play....... May the best team win (or draw). Cricket is such an arcane sport!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you tell that I'm on mission (fixing the oven myself!) and won't let this thing beat me until I've tried everything possible? My French mother used to call it "getting our German up"...I suppose in meaning that we got our stubbornness from my father's side of the family....and all of us do have a determined tenacity, but all tend to agree that we got it from her, but we were never brave enough to dispute her.


With that characteristic, silence would definitely be the better part of valour! I will repeat myself- 'Good Luck'!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Fingers are being crossed in both camps I think! DH has stepped watching for now (obviously). He thinks that the heavy downpours are less 'satisfactory' than a continual drizzle because the ground might dry in time to re commence play....... May the best team win (or draw). Cricket is such an arcane sport!!


And he was right- finally we didn't have rain deny us a victory. Will be interesting to see what happens in Adelaide (the next test)- in the two shield games (state 4 day games) here there has not been a result becuase it is so good for batting (well I am jumping the gun here-it looks like the current game will be a draw).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nicho - great recipe and I love the sun bonnet in your baby photo!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Spider said:


> You have all been very busy.
> Feels like winter here today. We were below zero this morning, but no snow. The lake has a little ice on part and then with the blue water and the sun today it was so pretty.
> Been a hard long week. The new job is I think be great, still going through an orientation, which is fine. A lot to learn.
> Ended up missing one day, got a terrible urinary tract infection so off to the dr at the nearest clinic. Still not feeling the best.
> Staying with my mom was ok but I think she is battling depression and it worries me. But will see how this week goes. Not easy to get old. More to come.


I hope your infection clears up soon, just remember to take lots of fluid on board, you can get out of the habit so easily when in a different routine. Hopefully you staying with your mum while working will help her battle the depression. I am sure you will do well in the new job, the KTP has your back!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Got the news as we were on the drive down that my nephew has a fever and is hallucinating, getting violent ant trying to pull the tube out thatbis draining fluid and blood from the brainHe will probably never be allowed to drive a truck again so job is gone. I am devastated for them with a new baby on the way and 3 other children. I'm praying he doesn't have an infection. My sister is exhausted, hasn't slept much at all. I guess it will depend on news today if they have found what is causing the fever. I guess things were going too well. The first doctor that saw him and had him life-flighted to the next hospital called the family and said he was amazed he made it to the hospital. Please pray for Christopher. Thank you so very much.


Praying. Hugs


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Will you please remember my neighbour's daughter aged 10 in your prayers? She has been rushed to hospital with the most serious flare up of crones disease she has had? Pain and other meds are not working and she is very poorly. They are a lovely family and the daughter even sent a hand made card to me when my husband died and she was in hospital then.


Healing thoughts are on their way, hope they get it under control soon. What a thoughtful thing to do for you while ill herself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That would not have been good to leave the tablet in the car. You have had a busy day. :thumbup: :thumbup: on winning $15. I am with you on napping. I got woke up a little before 04:00 this morning. Worth it, but had planned on sleeping in. :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I watched Dr. Who, and went back to bed at about 7, now I'm up and wide awake, got the kitchen cleaned, a bowl of cereal, and knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We have gotten a bit of snow today :thumbup: :lol: I think this time it might last a few days.


Just a little, looks pretty. Ours is slowly starting to melt in the sun each day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They are good pigs in that they will go right back into their field, but are then just a good about getting out. Daryl went out with Jamie and Ashlei hopeful that the pigs can't get out again.


Smart pigs, they know where the food comes to.  
I agree, hopefully they can't get back out. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was-and the icing on the cake being that I had such positive proof that both my 'boys' love me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you tell that I'm on mission (fixing the oven myself!) and won't let this thing beat me until I've tried everything possible?


Good for you, too often electrical items are thrown away because it is easier and cheaper to buy new. The snag with that is repairmen are no longer as good at their job as they used to be and the new items are often not as well made either. I detest when the repairman says it would be cheaper and quicker to buy another. Sometimes you feel he can not be bothered to do the job if it is fiddly. 
Wishing you success in your mission, you go girl lol


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Don't know, ask Gwennie.
> 
> Do you mind if I print it out again under my name, you said just what I wanted to say right down to the trouble with getting on line. Nice to get here eventually though, isn't it?
> 
> Tessa


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Will you please remember my neighbour's daughter aged 10 in your prayers? She has been rushed to hospital with the most serious flare up of crones disease she has had? Pain and other meds are not working and she is very poorly. They are a lovely family and the daughter even sent a hand made card to me when my husband died and she was in hospital then.


Prayers going up.. Crohn's is no fun especially for a 10 year old.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. I'm late getting on this week's TP. Busy day yesterday and now it is early Sunday afternoon here. Chores are done for now so time to catch up on what has been happening. Prayers and healing thoughts for those who need them - too many to mention individually.
> I skimmed a lot of last weeks news and loved the photos of many of you when babies and toddlers, and your stories of growing up. Like many of you, I come from a family that was not well off in terms of material things. I grew up in Toowoomba in south-east Queensland, a largish country town back then and the 1950's were difficult for my parents. 4 young children in a 2 bedroom house, only 1 income which was normal in those days, outside toilet, no running hot water in the house etc, but we always had food on the table and clean clothes to wear. I guess it was only in the 1960's that we realised we were not like other families. We were the only ones in our street still with an outside loo, no running hot water, and, worst of all, the only ones without TV! But I don't think we suffered too much from any of those "deprivations"!
> I'll include a recipe for ambrosia, a fruit salad that is always on the menu for our Christmas lunch. Remember it is mid-summer in Australia at Christmas so we always have a cold Christmas lunch - ham, chicken, seafood, salads for the main and then a pavlova and ambrosia.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures. The ambrosia looks great - and so easy! Might have to try that soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well its hailing up in Brisbane where the cricket is. Busyworkerbee lives in that area- hope its not a nasty one.
> It seems that evertime we have England in unwinable position it rains and so we don't win. Why is that the better team is th eone to get the help from the weather? (cricket stops while it is raining and until the ground can be dried sufficiently). We do still have plenty of time though, so ar this point it is not too serious. But if it keeps up it could become a problem for us.


Just doing a little rain dance here!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, what a marathon of reading! I was away for the day & suddenly there are 28 pages.
> Sam, the 2 patterns for baby gifts are so cute & i will have to try the pumpkin bread, I still have several pumpkins sitting in my cold room, planted 2 seeds & ended up with 18 pumpkins, sometimes I live up to my maiden name of Gardner just a little too well.
> Gwen, both your hats are so cute. I have been looking at the minions hats & mitts people have been posting & may have to get a set of them done for my 2 yr old grand daughter as she's crazy about them.
> Shirley, where was your cabin? It looks like a great place. We have a little too much contact with wildlife here, this summer I ran out on my deck to get something & almost came nose to nose with a moose, not sure who jumped higher. I have been having a real battle keeping the moose & deer out of my garden, I planted cherry trees, apple trees & grapes & have had to put chicken wire cages around everything to keep them from destroying them. Last summer my husband & son each shot a bear in the yard, a little too scary having them around when the grand kids are around the yard, scary for me when I'm out gardening too.
> ...


Having all that wild life around sounds wonderful. But I guess it does have its drawbacks!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So sorry to hear this news...praying that he will recover and get well soon. Also praying for his wife and the family. And you, of course.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Ditto from me too... RE Angora's nephew.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, I am only up to page 17. What a day.... I got up this moring to a dreadful smell from the fridge... GAS!! :shock: Oh man, I have had the fridge 13 years so it wasnt worth getting someone to look at it. Sooo, off I went to an appliance store for a new one. Anyway, the one I chose had $899. on it and after some dealing I got it for $835 WITH an extra 2 year warranty. AND I managed to get it delivered TODAY!! Yay. :thumbup: The old fridge had no freezer (I have a chest deep freeze) and I thought I may as well get one of those ones that has a biggish freezer at the bottom... and put the chest freezer in the garage turned off. I am sure I wont need it. May as well run one appliance instead of two.

So quite a bit of my day was taken up dealing with fridges.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I suspect a lot of the 'deterioration' reported by Lupe- is the result of her own frenetic life style that he gets dragged in to when he has to live with them. Va'aiga and Fou (the youngest nephew) live a much more 'laid back' life. Certainly those few short days he was with me in September- he knew me and my routine and fitted in wonderfully- I am trying to keep the house pretty much as he would recall. There is a slight possibility he may be allowed to come over at the end of this month- I am hopeful, but not laying up any great store.


It is good that you have heard from him a couple of times now. Take care. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Shirley, it's lovely to read about your life. There is a wonderful feeling of affection and enjoyment coming through. Its so inspiring to know you have done and enjoyed so much, and I feel as though I might just have been there for some of it! I realise that you've had some rough and tough times too, but you still come up smiling and appreciating the best in life and people. We can all learn from this.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good Lord, what a morning. Got up at 5 to get Davids' lunch together and him on the road, went back to bed, got woken up by a phone call from him at 8 telling me I needed to get to Scottsbluff as soon as I was able and get his tablet out of the car, as he'd forgotten it and didn't want it to freeze and crack. So had to call Marla, she'd just gotten to work, she came and picked me up, I took the car went and got the tablet, bought a scratch off and won $15 got Marlas' dogs out, cat boxes cleaned, and floors mopped. Now I'm at home and thinking seriously about going back to bed. ;-)
> Now to get caught up on what I've missed.


It was worth it for the $15 bonus. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We have gotten a bit of snow today :thumbup: :lol: I think this time it might last a few days.


very pretty.. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just doing a little rain dance here!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


fortunately from my perspective it wasn't successful this time. But they worked in England so maybe simply wrong continent.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, special for you June...here is the easiest Cloche hat ever. took me maybe 4 hours to make not counting the flower. I think I'm going to send it to my cousin in PA.


Oh that's great! Love the flower. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all!! Have missed this group a lot this week. I am going to nap now and will post more latter.


Hey Spider, how goes the new job so far? Hope you had a good nap.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> You have all been very busy.
> Feels like winter here today. We were below zero this morning, but no snow. The lake has a little ice on part and then with the blue water and the sun today it was so pretty.
> Been a hard long week. The new job is I think be great, still going through an orientation, which is fine. A lot to learn.
> Ended up missing one day, got a terrible urinary tract infection so off to the dr at the nearest clinic. Still not feeling the best.
> Staying with my mom was ok but I think she is battling depression and it worries me. But will see how this week goes. Not easy to get old. More to come.


Wonderful that the new job is seeming to be a good one. 
Sorry that your DM is going through possible depression, hope that she is ok and gets back to a more normal self soon. 
Ugh on the UTI, water and cranberry juice, and rest well. 
Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had lovely walk. Snow capped mountains to east, west a d north. Spirited a little onus and felt young jumping new flood channels! Our desert doesn't absorb much water so any r a ins cause flooding. I was amazed when first coming from N.Y. that you could drown on a desert. One year people where using row boats to get out of our apartment building!


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Will you please remember my neighbour's daughter aged 10 in your prayers? She has been rushed to hospital with the most serious flare up of crones disease she has had? Pain and other meds are not working and she is very poorly. They are a lovely family and the daughter even sent a hand made card to me when my husband died and she was in hospital then.


Oh poor child, I hope and pray they can find a solution quickly, it is so hard on anyone but especially children.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Denise, Lovely pictures and love the salad, mom used to make it when we were kids but I could never remember the recipe so now I have it, thank you. 
I would imagine a cold lunch on Christmas for you all would be most appropriate with it being summer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

See if I can remember the mug tonight. 
Augsberg. maryanne learnt German at school and one year we had an exchange student (a real exchange she stayed there and then the same girl came and stayed with us). Katarina was a lovley girl and her family treated Maryanne beautifully. This was an example of a really successful match. Since then we have all been over there and stayed with her parents who are also a lovely couple. (I mentioned a few mugs ago Maryanne going to Germany for a week while I stayed in Ironbridge. Well whe was visiting Katarina's family for a week and then I went over and joined them for another week.
Augsberg is near to Munich for those with some knowledge of Germany, and Katarina lived near Augsburg. Not far from the BAvarian Alps but we din't really see much while here- the main purpose was catching up with the family. 
David and Vicky have also been over and caught up withthe family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I am only up to page 17. What a day.... I got up this moring to a dreadful smell from the fridge... GAS!! :shock: Oh man, I have had the fridge 13 years so it wasnt worth getting someone to look at it. Sooo, off I went to an appliance store for a new one. Anyway, the one I chose had $899. on it and after some dealing I got it for $835 WITH an extra 2 year warranty. AND I managed to get it delivered TODAY!! Yay. :thumbup: The old fridge had no freezer (I have a chest deep freeze) and I thought I may as well get one of those ones that has a biggish freezer at the bottom... and put the chest freezer in the garage turned off. I am sure I wont need it. May as well run one appliance instead of two.
> 
> So quite a bit of my day was taken up dealing with fridges.


 :shock: :shock: Glad you were able to get that solved quickly, waking up to gas is not a good thing. Great bargaining there. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It was worth it for the $15 bonus. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I am only up to page 17. What a day.... I got up this moring to a dreadful smell from the fridge... GAS!! :shock: Oh man, I have had the fridge 13 years so it wasnt worth getting someone to look at it. Sooo, off I went to an appliance store for a new one. Anyway, the one I chose had $899. on it and after some dealing I got it for $835 WITH an extra 2 year warranty. AND I managed to get it delivered TODAY!! Yay. :thumbup: The old fridge had no freezer (I have a chest deep freeze) and I thought I may as well get one of those ones that has a biggish freezer at the bottom... and put the chest freezer in the garage turned off. I am sure I wont need it. May as well run one appliance instead of two.
> 
> So quite a bit of my day was taken up dealing with fridges.


So who'es going to have the third fridge play up.? But how good to get it delivered today on a Sunday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> See if I can remember the mug tonight.
> Augsberg. maryanne learnt German at school and one year we had an exchange student (a real exchange she stayed there and then the same girl came and stayed with us). Katarina was a lovley girl and her family treated Maryanne beautifully. This was an example of a really successful match. Since then we have all been over there and stayed with her parents who are also a lovely couple. (I mentioned a few mugs ago Maryanne going to Germany for a week while I stayed in Ironbridge. Well whe was visiting Katarina's family for a week and then I went over and joined them for another week.
> Augsberg is near to Munich for those with some knowledge of Germany, and Katarina lived near Augsburg. Not far from the BAvarian Alps but we din't really see much while here- the main purpose was catching up with the family.
> David and Vicky have also been over and caught up withthe family.


That's so cool, I wanted to be an exchange student for a year but never did quite get to that point. But we used to have the exchange student program like that that was a direct swap, such a great concept. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Our refrigerator is about to croak...I figure for the expense of the repairman (who is likely to say he can't fix it anyway), we might as well go with new. Just that these things always have bad timing--right before the holiday!


 :thumbup: I sympathise with you... mine croaked this morning. New one bought... yep bad timing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so cool, I wanted to be an exchange student for a year but never did quite get to that point. But we used to have the exchange student program like that that was a direct swap, such a great concept. :thumbup: :thumbup:


This was only for 2 months- over the summer breaks (as we have breaks at different times it works well, and they were only young. Katarina had her 16th birthday with us.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good Sunday morning from a cloudy Surrey. Been making some mini mes for the ladies at the WI who do not knit, in exchange for other things - so far I am getting a massage, a jar of home made honey and a mosiac picture.

Off to DDs for Sunday lunch, the other grandparents will also be there so we will have a nice catch up as haven't seen them in a while.

Going to take some Christmas decorations to knit and hopefully Little Madam will give me a hand.

Welcome to all the new ones who have joined us.

Sending healing vibes to those in need of them and hugs to all.

Sunday photos.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> So who'es going to have the third fridge play up.? But how good to get it delivered today on a Sunday.


Mine's working its way out, it's at least 20 yrs old, probably older, but I want to wait as long as possible before getting it replaced, I'd like to do the kitchen reno at the same time an replace all the appliances. My range is acceptable, it has about a 10 degree difference in what the actual temp is and what the setting is, but that happened when they put the new panel in that has the temp up and down buttons on it. I don't have a manual to see about calibrating, maybe I'll try looking on line, great idea Rookie. 
It's an older range, but it was only $200 to fix and over $1200 to replace with a comparable unit so it will do for the foreseeable future also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> when I got up this morning it was blue sky and bright sun - was sitting in the kitchen with Heidi around ten and all of a sudden we were in the middle of a blizzard - you could barely see across the road. it lasted all of fifteen minutes and was gone. the sky cleared - the sun came back out and most of the snow is gone. I was walking over to Heidi just a bit ago and it was spitting snow again but was not going to amount to anything. the sky tonight is very dark and foreboding - wonder if there is more snow in the offing. the high today was 29 degrees. it is to be the same tomorrow temperature wise.
> 
> the cats are not thrilled with the weather but realize there are new kitty treats in the offing for good little kittens that go outside to do their thing. so they go out - but are not gone for very long and they are at the door wanting back in.
> 
> ...


Great to hear that you are toasty warm Sam. Great that the cats will do their thing for treats. :thumbup: Take care.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good Sunday morning from a cloudy Surrey. Been making some mini mes for the ladies at the WI who do not knit, in exchange for other things - so far I am getting a massage, a jar of home made honey and a mosiac picture.
> 
> Off to DDs for Sunday lunch, the other grandparents will also be there so we will have a nice catch up as haven't seen them in a while.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful time with the family and lunch. 
Love the pictures of the Gardens. 
Hugs back at you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have a wonderful time with the family and lunch.
> Love the pictures of the Gardens.
> Hugs back at you.


Thanks you and lots of hugs back to you xx


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's almost 4:00am so I think I'll head off to bed now that I'm caught up and have a glove almost finished. 
Have a great morning all, see you in a few hours or so. 
Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> You have all been very busy.
> Feels like winter here today. We were below zero this morning, but no snow. The lake has a little ice on part and then with the blue water and the sun today it was so pretty.
> Been a hard long week. The new job is I think be great, still going through an orientation, which is fine. A lot to learn.
> Ended up missing one day, got a terrible urinary tract infection so off to the dr at the nearest clinic. Still not feeling the best.
> Staying with my mom was ok but I think she is battling depression and it worries me. But will see how this week goes. Not easy to get old. More to come.


I hope you have a much better week this week. UTI's no fun at all. I had a doozy a few months ago. Take care


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. I'm late getting on this week's TP. Busy day yesterday and now it is early Sunday afternoon here. Chores are done for now so time to catch up on what has been happening. Prayers and healing thoughts for those who need them - too many to mention individually.
> I skimmed a lot of last weeks news and loved the photos of many of you when babies and toddlers, and your stories of growing up. Like many of you, I come from a family that was not well off in terms of material things. I grew up in Toowoomba in south-east Queensland, a largish country town back then and the 1950's were difficult for my parents. 4 young children in a 2 bedroom house, only 1 income which was normal in those days, outside toilet, no running hot water in the house etc, but we always had food on the table and clean clothes to wear. I guess it was only in the 1960's that we realised we were not like other families. We were the only ones in our street still with an outside loo, no running hot water, and, worst of all, the only ones without TV! But I don't think we suffered too much from any of those "deprivations"!
> I'll include a recipe for ambrosia, a fruit salad that is always on the menu for our Christmas lunch. Remember it is mid-summer in Australia at Christmas so we always have a cold Christmas lunch - ham, chicken, seafood, salads for the main and then a pavlova and ambrosia.
> 
> :thumbup: Good to hear from you again. Love love the pav. What a cutie photo of you and your brother.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you tell that I'm on mission (fixing the oven myself!) and won't let this thing beat me until I've tried everything possible?


Way to go!! Good luck.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sleeping time for me.... goodnight. Have a good day everyone just getting up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

SugarSugar it sounds as if you really got a good deal on the new fridge. Way to go!

I'm up early but then I went to bed at 7:15 pm. Wasn't feeling well. Feel better now. This cold has worn me out at bit. 

Purple loved the pictures. the top one with the lone golden tee was my favorite. Sounds like you've done quite well with the bartering too...massage...honey...etc.

I've got a batch of cinnamon roll dough in the bread machine right now. Thought hot cinnamon rolls would be a nice treat and surprise for DH this morning. 

Prayers for the little girl with Crohns. Continued prayers for Angora's nephew Christopher also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cold and rainy in Houston but not as cold as you all up north. Not looking forward to heading up that way, but you do whatcha gotta do.
Did any one find the crockpot cake? Sounds really good. I'm ready for some home cooked meals although we are going out for Thanksgiving. I may even do some cooking myself.

Hope the weekend is going as planned. I finished a potholder, started another one, worked on my square and niece's socks. Just can't stay at it for very long. Will finish my book, if I can find it, First Wives Club. It is very good.

See you all tomorrow,

Kathy[/quote]

Hope you're staying warm and dry, Kathy. Haven't heard from my daughter just outside of Houston in a couple of days. She works outside, shift work, so hope she didn't have to work in the rain but after 15 yrs., she's used to it.
Stay safe and drive carefully.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> You have all been very busy.
> Feels like winter here today. We were below zero this morning, but no snow. The lake has a little ice on part and then with the blue water and the sun today it was so pretty.
> Been a hard long week. The new job is I think be great, still going through an orientation, which is fine. A lot to learn.
> Ended up missing one day, got a terrible urinary tract infection so off to the dr at the nearest clinic. Still not feeling the best.
> Staying with my mom was ok but I think she is battling depression and it worries me. But will see how this week goes. Not easy to get old. More to come.


Good to hear from you. Has your mother talked to her dr about the depression? My daughter is on medication for that and it works!
Hope you soon feel much better.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I think I know how you feel, I was devastated at the news, it was brought to us by a customer who tapped on the door when we were closed & asked if we had heard. We gave him a cup of coffee & all sat there in silence, gutted; and that was in England. I don't think I have ever met anybody here who can't remember where they were when they heard and it is surprising how often it comes up in conversation considering it was 50yrs. ago.
> 
> Tessa


I think the whole world mourned, Tessa! It was a terrible time. I heard just a few weeks ago that right before Kennedy was killed, the USA and USSR were on the verge of combining their space efforts. But it went down the drain when Kennedy was assassinated. Amazing that it only came out (that I'm aware of, anyway) 50 yrs later!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Will you please remember my neighbour's daughter aged 10 in your prayers? She has been rushed to hospital with the most serious flare up of crones disease she has had? Pain and other meds are not working and she is very poorly. They are a lovely family and the daughter even sent a hand made card to me when my husband died and she was in hospital then.


Will definitely pray for that child...It's so hard when a child is suffering. 
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

martina said:


> Will you please remember my neighbour's daughter aged 10 in your prayers? She has been rushed to hospital with the most serious flare up of crones disease she has had? Pain and other meds are not working and she is very poorly. They are a lovely family and the daughter even sent a hand made card to me when my husband died and she was in hospital then.


It's 7:20am, prayers going up now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pictures of the desserts look delicious.
And the picture of you and your brother is great...bet you were best buddies!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. I'm late getting on this week's TP. Busy day yesterday and now it is early Sunday afternoon here. Chores are done for now so time to catch up on what has been happening. Prayers and healing thoughts for those who need them - too many to mention individually.
> I skimmed a lot of last weeks news and loved the photos of many of you when babies and toddlers, and your stories of growing up. Like many of you, I come from a family that was not well off in terms of material things. I grew up in Toowoomba in south-east Queensland, a largish country town back then and the 1950's were difficult for my parents. 4 young children in a 2 bedroom house, only 1 income which was normal in those days, outside toilet, no running hot water in the house etc, but we always had food on the table and clean clothes to wear. I guess it was only in the 1960's that we realised we were not like other families. We were the only ones in our street still with an outside loo, no running hot water, and, worst of all, the only ones without TV! But I don't think we suffered too much from any of those "deprivations"!
> I'll include a recipe for ambrosia, a fruit salad that is always on the menu for our Christmas lunch. Remember it is mid-summer in Australia at Christmas so we always have a cold Christmas lunch - ham, chicken, seafood, salads for the main and then a pavlova and ambrosia.
> 
> ...


Love Ambrosia , thanks photos are nice and of you and big brother love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good Sunday morning from a cloudy Surrey. Been making some mini mes for the ladies at the WI who do not knit, in exchange for other things - so far I am getting a massage, a jar of home made honey and a mosiac picture.
> 
> Off to DDs for Sunday lunch, the other grandparents will also be there so we will have a nice catch up as haven't seen them in a while.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun Sunday! Love the golden tree and the sun on the leaves. I always look forward to your Surrey photos.
JuneK


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> fortunately from my perspective it wasn't successful this time. But they worked in England so maybe simply wrong continent.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I am only up to page 17. What a day.... I got up this moring to a dreadful smell from the fridge... GAS!! :shock: Oh man, I have had the fridge 13 years so it wasnt worth getting someone to look at it. Sooo, off I went to an appliance store for a new one. Anyway, the one I chose had $899. on it and after some dealing I got it for $835 WITH an extra 2 year warranty. AND I managed to get it delivered TODAY!! Yay. :thumbup: The old fridge had no freezer (I have a chest deep freeze) and I thought I may as well get one of those ones that has a biggish freezer at the bottom... and put the chest freezer in the garage turned off. I am sure I wont need it. May as well run one appliance instead of two.
> 
> So quite a bit of my day was taken up dealing with fridges.


I guess as it is mostly just you and Oscar, the one fridge idea works- I do like my chest deepfreeze though- feel it keeps things colder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is good that you have heard from him a couple of times now. Take care. :thumbup:


Thanks, Cathy. I see you are offline, it is 2 am., here so I guess that is fair enough. Hope you are sleeping well! How is the family?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good Sunday morning from a cloudy Surrey. Been making some mini mes for the ladies at the WI who do not knit, in exchange for other things - so far I am getting a massage, a jar of home made honey and a mosiac picture.
> 
> Off to DDs for Sunday lunch, the other grandparents will also be there so we will have a nice catch up as haven't seen them in a while.
> 
> ...


The Saville Garden seems to cover quite an acreage- do you know how large it is? Lovely vistas.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good Sunday morning from a cloudy Surrey. Been making some mini mes for the ladies at the WI who do not knit, in exchange for other things - so far I am getting a massage, a jar of home made honey and a mosiac picture.
> 
> Off to DDs for Sunday lunch, the other grandparents will also be there so we will have a nice catch up as haven't seen them in a while.
> 
> ...


With this cold we are having, the garden is quite lovely.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny cut chilly Great Bend. Temp is at -8.8c/ 16f. 

This mornings coffee/tea 

It is a beautiful day for staying in and decorating the house. While I have a couple teens that are in the mood to help I am taking advantage. 

Sending gentle hugs and healing energies to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny cut chilly Great Bend. Temp is at -8.8c/ 16f.
> 
> This mornings coffee/tea
> 
> ...


Good morning Caren! Happy decorating!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Ten degrees here this morning with wind chill at zero. I'll have to warm up the car before going to church.

Prayers for Christopher and the girl with Crohn's. I have a grandnephew who developed it at 15. It is very debilitating.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> And he was right- finally we didn't have rain deny us a victory. Will be interesting to see what happens in Adelaide (the next test)- in the two shield games (state 4 day games) here there has not been a result becuase it is so good for batting (well I am jumping the gun here-it looks like the current game will be a draw).


Bet you are happy with the final result?? DH isn't! Well, as a cricket agnostic I can't say I'm too bothered, it's only a game (OK, I know I'm a heretic...)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny cut chilly Great Bend. Temp is at -8.8c/ 16f.
> 
> This mornings coffee/tea
> 
> ...


~~~Love the Tardis tra pot & strainer! Where did you find them? We have been watching as much of the Dr. Who celebration as possible. Loads of fun! CArol il/oh


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny cut chilly Great Bend. Temp is at -8.8c/ 16f.
> 
> This mornings coffee/tea
> 
> ...


You are so clever; love the homage to Dr Who!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I may have missed it, and sorry if it's touching a sore spot - did Yuckl the cat ever come home?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just doing a little rain dance here!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


~~~Just a quick check-in. Miami's November weather is certainly different from Ohio or Illinois. Hot & humid (80s)...rain several times a day. Not long, but often intense. I posted a couple of pictures taken from the balcony of the apartment we are staying in. nice views.

Our plan for tonight was to get some take-out stone crabs and eat them on the balcony, while watching the cruise ships leave. I was told Sunday night was a big departure night. In one of the pictures you can see these monster floating cities at dock. When we drove by the docks on the way home last night.....all but one were gone! hmph! Not much viewing tonight. But, the stone crabs will be yummy!

Yesterday DD & I went shopping...lots to buy! We even made it to the new Trader Joe's....just open 2 weeks. A real mad house! SOOOOO crowded. It took about 20 minutes or so to get a parking place.....then another 20 to get a handicapped cart...they only have one! This is southern Florida....haven for retirees....and needers of handicapped carts! They do have some adjusting to do. 

We made home-made Fr. onion soup for dinner, and watched the Dr. Who special. I haven't been able to read this week's postings to date, so don't know if there were many captured by all the showings. Google even had an interactive logo...couldn't figure it out.

Prayers are winging away....hope everyone is managing to get prepped for Thanksgiving w/o too much stress.
CArol il/oh


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning -- Sunday at 7 am MST. I just got up -- Hayley is here over night as her Dad was honoured at his retirement party last night - She is such a little darling -- nearly l0 - hard to believe.

I slept very well. The night before I was up all night - my mind seemed to be over busy and couldn't sleep so last night was nice.

It is not too cold out - and no snow last night .

I was reading the posts from Darowil and TNS and realized that cricket is not shown over here. When we went to New Zealand the fire department (Silverdale) played Warkworth - a town just north of where we lived - and once the game was over they decided to teach Pat Cricket --everyone at the game laughed -- he had no idea and looked like he was using a baseball bat rather than a cricket bat(?) 

Let us say he didn't look too good! He never lived it down and was even put on the roster as 'not' playing!! We watched a fair number of games while we were there but have never watched one since. We just don't see them here or on TV. I believe there is a 4 team small league here as I remember reading about them in the paper.

Our Canadian Football Championship- the Grey Cup is on today - the weather is expected to be very cold so I am glad we will be inside and not watching in the field. Our football is much like American football, and we have a lot of American's playing in our league -- I am not an expert -- I watch it because of Pat and my boys over the years but only watch the big games. 

Not much news here -- too early in the day - just drinking my coffee and having a piece of toast with it. Will drop by later on. bye for now


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I really like the idea with the freezer on the bottom....good for you...that's the way to negotiate!



sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I am only up to page 17. What a day.... I got up this moring to a dreadful smell from the fridge... GAS!! :shock: Oh man, I have had the fridge 13 years so it wasnt worth getting someone to look at it. Sooo, off I went to an appliance store for a new one. Anyway, the one I chose had $899. on it and after some dealing I got it for $835 WITH an extra 2 year warranty. AND I managed to get it delivered TODAY!! Yay. :thumbup: The old fridge had no freezer (I have a chest deep freeze) and I thought I may as well get one of those ones that has a biggish freezer at the bottom... and put the chest freezer in the garage turned off. I am sure I wont need it. May as well run one appliance instead of two.
> 
> So quite a bit of my day was taken up dealing with fridges.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I also Googled "troubleshooting Kitchenaid Model #" and got some useful (and some NOT) information. I think yesterday's activities have been a success...now finish wiping it out and doing some actual baking---the ultimate test.



Poledra65 said:


> Mine's working its way out, it's at least 20 yrs old, probably older, but I want to wait as long as possible before getting it replaced, I'd like to do the kitchen reno at the same time an replace all the appliances. My range is acceptable, it has about a 10 degree difference in what the actual temp is and what the setting is, but that happened when they put the new panel in that has the temp up and down buttons on it. I don't have a manual to see about calibrating, maybe I'll try looking on line, great idea Rookie.
> It's an older range, but it was only $200 to fix and over $1200 to replace with a comparable unit so it will do for the foreseeable future also.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just found this one of my oldest son and I on the dock at Wakaw Lake in Saskatchewan -- no date on the back but I think he was about 5 -- memories


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> You are so clever; love the homage to Dr Who!


Thank you I love Dr.Who!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick check in. Just went to take turkey from freezer to put in the refrigerator and...guess I'm #3...freezer somehow got cut off and my 2 turkeys are now thawed and must be cooked. Thank goodness they were still cool but dang it! Called my sister and she is going to come get the one turkey and cook it so I'm off now to cook my thanksgiving turkey very early. Grumble, grumble, grumble.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the pictures from Surrey and Great Bend....lovely coffee;time for another cuppa.

Shirley, with your hair similar in the photo to the style in your avatar---you look so much the same!!! Wonderful memories of time spent with your son, I'm sure.

Very dry eyes this a.m. so I have to check humidifier and take an antihistamine for allergies. It turned very cold last night--not expected to get much higher than 25F degrees today.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning from cold central Minnesota. It is 8 degrees out this morning, but no snow so that is ok. Shirley I really loved the picture of you and your son. So much love shown there, and wonderful memories.
Gwen, we are all coming today for turkey's.
All the talk of appliances stopping is making me nervous, some of ours are not new anymore. And we can't go buy new appliances now for sure.
Welcome to all the new members, this is such a great group.
Thanks for all your concern for me and my mom.
I am quite concerned about her, she is a very shy woman and without dad she has really just stayed connected with their neighbors, now one couple had to go to asst. living and they are gone. She can get so stubborn when I try to talk about how she is feeling. I have been there before and seeing a Dr. Helps so much but she doesn't want to go talk to hers. 
My siblings are sometimes not the easiet to talk to. This week I am going to try a new approach with her and see how it goes.
Right now just feeling overwhelmed. So just one day at a time.
Glad to hear you got to talk to Charlotte! sent her a little letter last week so hope she got it. 
Julie, I was soooooo happy you talked to Fale, I didn't catch how it all happened but I am so happy for you and I pray he does get to come for a visit. Is he not staying with that controlling woman? 
Keep warm all, I thought of you all each morning as I was driving I to work wondering what you were up to. Without Internet I feel unconnected . So by the time I will be able to check in on weekends , who knows what you all will have done!! Take care of each other.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny cut chilly Great Bend. Temp is at -8.8c/ 16f.
> 
> This mornings coffee/tea
> 
> ...


Love the teapot! We had wall to wall Dr Who on BBC television last night. My Dr Who mad son in Poland even had it on TV there!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you tell that I'm on mission (fixing the oven myself!) and won't let this thing beat me until I've tried everything possible?


I know exactly how you feel! DH bought an outside light yesterday to replace the one which failed about a year ago, so spent this morning removing the old one to replace it with the new one ( only a cheap one) and told me to throw the old one out. However,I wanted to find out what had gone wrong, and within 15 mins i'd got the light working by just cleaning and sanding all the connections, although the motion detector has failed. So now I have a spare outside light although it won't be automatic, and have not let poor DH throw it out. I am a bit of a hoarder and can always see a potential use for things which we probably should chuck out, much to his dismay. I think he has got used to it after nearly 40 years!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love the teapot! We had wall to wall Dr Who on BBC television last night. My Dr Who mad son in Poland even had it on TV there!


 Thanks, I want the tea pot it is on my christmas list. 
We had Dr.who on all week starting Monday morning at 10am. nonstop until after the primer last night. The grand daughters in Toronto watched it too via you tube.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Good for you, too often electrical items are thrown away because it is easier and cheaper to buy new. The snag with that is repairmen are no longer as good at their job as they used to be and the new items are often not as well made either. I detest when the repairman says it would be cheaper and quicker to buy another. Sometimes you feel he can not be bothered to do the job if it is fiddly.
> Wishing you success in your mission, you go girl lol


I think its just that the cost of someone else's labour is so high, often the parts are not so expensive - if you can find them. My brother is quite good at mending things and improvising, the neighbours think he can cobble together almost anything with a bit of wire and baler twine, and I must admit much of his equipment is successfully 'bodged'


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, yes we do get wildflowers but only every so often. Last couple of years have been few flowers.
Sandi, HOPE Alan having good day. Hugs.
Rookie,impressed by your resourcefulness.
Gwen love your cloche.
Martina, how sad. Will certainly add little girl to my prayers.
Spider, HOPE you are feeling better.
Sugar, enjoy new fridge. Good bargaining.
Purple great swaps.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Spider, sorry you are so worried about your mum. It's very hard when someone refuses to accept help when they are depressed, and somehow there seems to be an awful fear of any 'mental health' label, especially when its your parents. Been there and done that! I hope you get a bit more support from your siblings, and am sending calming reassuring happy wishes to your mum, and restful vibes for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a quick question for all you wonderful bakers of bread.
If I made the dough for rolls using my bread machine can I freeze the dough and then just pop them in the oven for cooking later? Please advise me on this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spider so sorry about your mom. I hope she will eventually open up to you and talk or at least talk to someone. By the way...how is the new job? Sure have missed your posts but know you are busy.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick check in. Just went to take turkey from freezer to put in the refrigerator and...guess I'm #3...freezer somehow got cut off and my 2 turkeys are now thawed and must be cooked. Thank goodness they were still cool but dang it! Called my sister and she is going to come get the one turkey and cook it so I'm off now to cook my thanksgiving turkey very early. Grumble, grumble, grumble.


Oh dear, well no danger of frozen thanksgiving turkey then!! They do say that the early bird catches the worm....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a quick question for all you wonderful bakers of bread.
> If I made the dough for rolls using my bread machine can I freeze the dough and then just pop them in the oven for cooking later? Please advise me on this.


I haven't done this but would suggest that you shape the rolls and let them rise before you freeze them as it will kill off the yeast and they will not rise very much after freezing. Someone else may know better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> where did you find your boot cuff pattern?
> 
> sam


Karen's Stitch Nitch has several nice ones. I am not sure where the owl one came from... But a search for Owl Cabled Boot Cuffs (maybe on Ravelry) should find something. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a quick question for all you wonderful bakers of bread.
> If I made the dough for rolls using my bread machine can I freeze the dough and then just pop them in the oven for cooking later? Please advise me on this.


I have done that with mine often. just remember to freeze the rolls separately before putting them into a bag.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny cut chilly Great Bend. Temp is at -8.8c/ 16f.
> 
> This mornings coffee/tea
> 
> ...


Love the coffee...not much for tea but love the tea ?holder?. It's warmer here than there but cold for us...35F with a wind chill of 23.
juneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That makes sense. Will wait and see if anyone has done it first and if no one else comments will give it a try first letting them rise (which makes sense to me).

Spider, and anyone else who wants to come for turkey today, perhaps we should start with the cinnamon pecan rolls I made this morning. I'll serve with coffee or tea.


TNS said:


> I haven't done this but would suggest that you shape the rolls and let them rise before you freeze them as it will kill off the yeast and they will not rise very much after freezing. Someone else may know better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Caren. I'll go start the dough right now. Figure since I HAD to cook the turkey I might as well get other things going too. Leave more time for visiting on turkey day!


NanaCaren said:


> I have done that with mine often. just remember to freeze the rolls separately before putting them into a bag.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just a quick check-in.
> 
> Love the views from the balcony...that is one big cat or is it mostly hair...beautiful either way!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just found this one of my oldest son and I on the dock at Wakaw Lake in Saskatchewan -- no date on the back but I think he was about 5 -- memories


I love the picture...you're as lovely now as then!! Always have a smile. And your son is a cutie!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That makes sense. Will wait and see if anyone has done it first and if no one else comments will give it a try first letting them rise (which makes sense to me).
> 
> Spider, and anyone else who wants to come for turkey today, perhaps we should start with the cinnamon pecan rolls I made this morning. I'll serve with coffee or tea.


If I could I would join you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And you would be most welcome too!!!


martina said:


> If I could I would join you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just a quick check-in. Miami's November weather is certainly different from Ohio or Illinois. Hot & humid (80s)...rain several times a day. Not long, but often intense. I posted a couple of pictures taken from the balcony of the apartment we are staying in. nice views.
> 
> Our plan for tonight was to get some take-out stone crabs and eat them on the balcony, while watching the cruise ships leave. I was told Sunday night was a big departure night. In one of the pictures you can see these monster floating cities at dock. When we drove by the docks on the way home last night.....all but one were gone! hmph! Not much viewing tonight. But, the stone crabs will be yummy!
> 
> ...


It is always interesting to see photos of other parts of the world- how different your world is from mine!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't see why not. I've gone ahead and made up the cinnamon rolls and then frozen them to take out and bake a couple at a time and they worked fine...I just let them thaw on the counter and let the rise before baking them. I haven't frozen home-made dough by itself, but I've certainly purchased Rhodes frozen dough and that works great.



Gweniepooh said:


> I have a quick question for all you wonderful bakers of bread.
> If I made the dough for rolls using my bread machine can I freeze the dough and then just pop them in the oven for cooking later? Please advise me on this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick check in. Just went to take turkey from freezer to put in the refrigerator and...guess I'm #3...freezer somehow got cut off and my 2 turkeys are now thawed and must be cooked. Thank goodness they were still cool but dang it! Called my sister and she is going to come get the one turkey and cook it so I'm off now to cook my thanksgiving turkey very early. Grumble, grumble, grumble.


How very exasperating! you will be having turkey come out your ears!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the idea for boot cuffs, but not for this year: Saw these and thought they were adorable:

http://www.cupcakesandcartwheels.com/popup.aspx?src=/images/variant/large/42311-20_1_.jpg

I'm sure any pattern could be adapted....Gwen---how about cuffs to match all those adorable hats?



Dreamweaver said:


> Karen's Stitch Nitch has several nice ones. I am not sure where the owl one came from... But a search for Owl Cabled Boot Cuffs (maybe on Ravelry) should find something. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That makes sense. Will wait and see if anyone has done it first and if no one else comments will give it a try first letting them rise (which makes sense to me).
> 
> Spider, and anyone else who wants to come for turkey today, perhaps we should start with the cinnamon pecan rolls I made this morning. I'll serve with coffee or tea.


I buy the frozen rolls from the supermarket-- they have not risen-- I thaw them and let them rise - then punch them down and then shape and let them rise and cook them. I don't think the freezing hurts them -- certainly these still rise beautifully. It helps a lot as I don't knead any more and don't have a kneading addition to my mixer.

Works for frozen bread too. I often thaw them over night in the fridge- by adding a damp towel on top and covering with saran wrap -- they are ready to be put in a slightly warm oven turned off with just the over light left on so they can rise -- or make the cinamon buns right away and let them rise -- both work very well.

I see no reason why making up the buns then freezing them wouldn't work. then thawing- letting them rise and baking. They taste exactly like made from scratch bread and buns. I just checked the ingredients and they are the same as my bread recipe so it shouldn't bother them to have the dough frozen first.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That makes sense. Will wait and see if anyone has done it first and if no one else comments will give it a try first letting them rise (which makes sense to me).
> 
> Spider, and anyone else who wants to come for turkey today, perhaps we should start with the cinnamon pecan rolls I made this morning. I'll serve with coffee or tea.


They sure look yummy!! Love cinnamon rolls and with pecans, I know they're delicious! Sorry to hear about the thawed turkey...thanksgiving will be a little early, I guess!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can't see why not. I've gone ahead and made up the cinnamon rolls and then frozen them to take out and bake a couple at a time and they worked fine...I just let them thaw on the counter and let the rise before baking them. I haven't frozen home-made dough by itself, but I've certainly purchased Rhodes frozen dough and that works great.


I use Rhodes all the time and just have to let the rolls rise after they thaw. Guess you don't have to let the dough rise before freezing since the bought ones aren't.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They look awesome..one of my most favorite things in the world...and eating a slice of ham or bacon on top of it is just the best combination of sweet and salty!



Gweniepooh said:


> That makes sense. Will wait and see if anyone has done it first and if no one else comments will give it a try first letting them rise (which makes sense to me).
> 
> Spider, and anyone else who wants to come for turkey today, perhaps we should start with the cinnamon pecan rolls I made this morning. I'll serve with coffee or tea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> ...
> Julie, I was soooooo happy you talked to Fale, I didn't catch how it all happened but I am so happy for you and I pray he does get to come for a visit. Is he not staying with that controlling woman?
> ...


I just picked up the phone, and there he was, twice, out of the blue! I am hoping most of the time that he is with Va'aiga, but this is a guess. There is a dedication at the Church Fofoa attends, and I was hoping maybe he would come over, but I have no certainty.
I do hope you manage to find a solution for your Mom.
And good luck with the training/job!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

A beautiful sunny day here not too cold either -- one thing - we get lots of sun in the winter - even when the days are not very warm. Will stay in today though -- maybe go for coffee to Tim Hortons tomorrow morning to get out of the house -- Hayley comes again tomorrow night as there is another party for my son's retirement.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, yes we do get wildflowers but only every so often. Last couple of years have been few flowers.
> Sandi, HOPE Alan having good day. Hugs.
> Rookie,impressed by your resourcefulness.
> Gwen love your cloche.
> ...


Yes, I thought it would be one of those rare occurrences, if it happened- along with the rare occurrence of rain. But it must be beautiful when it does happen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a quick question for all you wonderful bakers of bread.
> If I made the dough for rolls using my bread machine can I freeze the dough and then just pop them in the oven for cooking later? Please advise me on this.


You might try using a double quantity of yeast, or alternatively try proving them and then freezing- it has to be possible or they could not sell the bake your own rolls, but I have never done it. Just read somewhere that the yeast does not survive the freezing well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> If I could I would join you!


I would be there too, (in my dreams)!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Saville Garden seems to cover quite an acreage- do you know how large it is? Lovely vistas.


Savill Garden itself covers 35 acres but it is part of Windsor Great Park. See http://www.theroyallandscape.co.uk/gardens-and-landscape/the-savill-garden


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Savill Garden itself covers 35 acres but it is part of Windsor Great Park. See http://www.theroyallandscape.co.uk/gardens-and-landscape/the-savill-garden


Wow! That is quite something, Thank you Angela for showing us that link!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I am again, trying to keep up but am behind. We have a very cold morning here, in the teens! Some of the animals had frozen water so we are going to pick up extra heated buckets today, boy, what a pain for me as well as inconvenient for the animals! I've been "practicing for Thanksgiving dinner, have made bread for stuffing and trying different kinds of potatoes. We had a bunch of garden potatoes on the porch that froze so I tried cooking them and making mashed potatoes with them. They turned out good! I froze some of it too. It would sure be a help if they turn out good then I can "rescue the rest of them on the porch.
Still praying for Christopher, Angora Hope he improves soon.
Sam, are you getting this cold weather?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I was in town on Thursday for lunch with a friend. While waiting I popped into the yarn dept. and bought a real bargain, 1000 grams orangey acrylic, the same in green , 50 grams wool/angora in blue -grey, the same in burgundy and all for £13.50 . A real bargain! Would post a picture but have forgotten how to on my I- pad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I am going to attempt to send some photos, we'll see how that goes

OK! You can see that went well, maybe I'll try later with my husbands computer. Wish I was more computer literate!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I noticed that also - we the girls were little they always wore a bonnet when they went outside - I loved seeing them in bonnets - it just seemed little girls needed bonnets. now one never sees them - at least I haven't seen any for a while.

the same goes for the little white baby shoes - I did have a website for a company that make them - but $50 for a pair of baby shoes seems a bit extreme - yet - they look so cute.

sam



KateB said:


> Nicho - great recipe and I love the sun bonnet in your baby photo!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

enjoy the new fridge - the new ones use less energy and with not running the chest freezer maybe you will see your power bill go down a little.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I am only up to page 17. What a day.... I got up this moring to a dreadful smell from the fridge... GAS!! :shock: Oh man, I have had the fridge 13 years so it wasnt worth getting someone to look at it. Sooo, off I went to an appliance store for a new one. Anyway, the one I chose had $899. on it and after some dealing I got it for $835 WITH an extra 2 year warranty. AND I managed to get it delivered TODAY!! Yay. :thumbup: The old fridge had no freezer (I have a chest deep freeze) and I thought I may as well get one of those ones that has a biggish freezer at the bottom... and put the chest freezer in the garage turned off. I am sure I wont need it. May as well run one appliance instead of two.
> 
> So quite a bit of my day was taken up dealing with fridges.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely mug - I love things that bring back memories when you see them.

sam



darowil said:


> See if I can remember the mug tonight.
> Augsberg. maryanne learnt German at school and one year we had an exchange student (a real exchange she stayed there and then the same girl came and stayed with us). Katarina was a lovley girl and her family treated Maryanne beautifully. This was an example of a really successful match. Since then we have all been over there and stayed with her parents who are also a lovely couple. (I mentioned a few mugs ago Maryanne going to Germany for a week while I stayed in Ironbridge. Well whe was visiting Katarina's family for a week and then I went over and joined them for another week.
> Augsberg is near to Munich for those with some knowledge of Germany, and Katarina lived near Augsburg. Not far from the BAvarian Alps but we din't really see much while here- the main purpose was catching up with the family.
> David and Vicky have also been over and caught up withthe family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

24


Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning Caren! Happy decorating!


27 degrees here but it is midafternoon - have an idea it was a bit chillier early this morning.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the pictures carol - wish I was there with you - I am not fond of the cold weather we are having. hope you are having a grand time.

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just a quick check-in. Miami's November weather is certainly different from Ohio or Illinois. Hot & humid (80s)...rain several times a day. Not long, but often intense. I posted a couple of pictures taken from the balcony of the apartment we are staying in. nice views.
> 
> Our plan for tonight was to get some take-out stone crabs and eat them on the balcony, while watching the cruise ships leave. I was told Sunday night was a big departure night. In one of the pictures you can see these monster floating cities at dock. When we drove by the docks on the way home last night.....all but one were gone! hmph! Not much viewing tonight. But, the stone crabs will be yummy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jeanette those are sooooo cutttte! I was thinking about making them book cuff and will now need to see if I cxan adapt them. Wouldn't that be a riot...animalized from head to toe...ROFLquote=RookieRetiree]I love the idea for boot cuffs, but not for this year: Saw these and thought they were adorable:

http://www.cupcakesandcartwheels.com/popup.aspx?src=/images/variant/large/42311-20_1_.jpg

I'm sure any pattern could be adapted....Gwen---how about cuffs to match all those adorable hats?[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they do look good gwen - i'll be right there.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That makes sense. Will wait and see if anyone has done it first and if no one else comments will give it a try first letting them rise (which makes sense to me).
> 
> Spider, and anyone else who wants to come for turkey today, perhaps we should start with the cinnamon pecan rolls I made this morning. I'll serve with coffee or tea.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> I was in town on Thursday for lunch with a friend. While waiting I popped into the yarn dept. and bought a real bargain, 1000 grams orangey acrylic, the same in green , 50 grams wool/angora in blue -grey, the same in burgundy and all for £13.50 . A real bargain! Would post a picture but have forgotten how to on my I- pad.


You click on the 'Choose file' button under the message box and a box will come up. Click on 'Choose existing' and it'll take you to your photos. Click on the photo you want, then click the send button as usual.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay Sam...I've put about 1/2 a dozen in the freezer in case you are late...ROFL.

Also just took the first turkey out of the oven and popped the 2nd turkey in. Letting the first one rest a little before carving, packing, and freezing. DH says the freezer is working now. Also have the rolls made up, let them rise, and they are now freezing on a tray. Once frozen I'll transfer them to freezer bags. I'm feeling rather productive today. Also have managed to get 1/2 of a new hat knitted; of course I've been up since 5:30...ROFL.
quote=thewren]they do look good gwen - i'll be right there.

sam[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Darn it...I swear I click...wait several minutes...nothing happens so I click again and BOOM...a double post.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes - it is very cold here - I have not ventured too far outside. the sky is leaden and it spits snow every so often.

I think mashed potatoes would freeze - you buy them at the stores frozen. I think you would need to mash them again just to fluff them up a little. would save time by not having to start them from scratch.

sam



nittergma said:


> I am again, trying to keep up but am behind. We have a very cold morning here, in the teens! Some of the animals had frozen water so we are going to pick up extra heated buckets today, boy, what a pain for me as well as inconvenient for the animals! I've been "practicing for Thanksgiving dinner, have made bread for stuffing and trying different kinds of potatoes. We had a bunch of garden potatoes on the porch that froze so I tried cooking them and making mashed potatoes with them. They turned out good! I froze some of it too. It would sure be a help if they turn out good then I can "rescue the rest of them on the porch.
> Still praying for Christopher, Angora Hope he improves soon.
> Sam, are you getting this cold weather?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness at this rate I may have all of turkey day dinner made before Thursday! ROFL....Think I'll do the dressing tomorrow (need a couple of things from store), pumpkin pie, and maybe even a pecan pie. Too bad I can't "can" the smells for Thursday...ROFL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> We have our hot roast dinner on Christmas Eve usually but I can't bear a hot kitchen with the oven on on a Christmas Day. This year we will be in Mackay on the central Queensland coast - way too hot for a roast dinner!
> 
> As for the ambrosia, we do the same as you - put it on the table as salad with the cold meats and have it as dessert (if there is any left over!)


I don't know if they have such things in Australia but last year I bought an electric roaster, they seem to be on sale everywhere here around Christmastime for about$30. I don't use it much in winter but got it so I could do roast beef & chicken in summer without heating up my house. I set it out on the deck & plug it in, works great. It is sort of like a giant slow cooker but has a dial to set any temp. From 300-500F.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just saw one on sale here for $27 and was thinking about getting one. May do so tomorrow.

By the way...welcome Bonnie! I kept forgetting to say how nice it is to have more folks joining in. Glad you're with us!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if they have such things in Australia but last year I bought an electric roaster, they seem to be on sale everywhere here around Christmastime for about$30. I don't use it much in winter but got it so I could do roast beef & chicken in summer without heating up my house. I set it out on the deck & plug it in, works great. It is sort of like a giant slow cooker but has a dial to set any temp. From 300-500F.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - Heidi's party has started - there are nine cars in the driveway - don't know if that is everyone or not. I will go over in a little while and grab a little lunch/dinner. thought I would give them time to finish before I showed up. Heidi was over here right before people started - she was so nervous. told her to act like everything was the way it was supposed to be and no one would know the difference.

a funny aside - gary has been "sprucing" up the place for the last week - mowing - touch-up painting - etc - but to top it off this morning he used the blow dryer to warm up the window on the front storm door so he could wash it. rotflmao gotta love the man.

we have a good breeze which makes the cold go right through me - I so want to be with carol. lol

let's all go to Gwen's for dinner tonight - I mean - she has the entre already done.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

buy a scented candle. I bet glade has one.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness at this rate I may have all of turkey day dinner made before Thursday! ROFL....Think I'll do the dressing tomorrow (need a couple of things from store), pumpkin pie, and maybe even a pecan pie. Too bad I can't "can" the smells for Thursday...ROFL.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My cousin sent me this receipt, sound like an easy meal for kids. 

Looking for a quick idea for dinner? The kids will LOVE IT and love helping to make it! PIZZA BALLS Ingredients: 3 cans Pillsbury Buttermilk Biscuits (10 ct) 60 pepperoni slices (2 per biscuit) Block of cheese (Colby/Monterey Jack or Chedder) 1 beaten egg Parmesan Cheese Italian Seasoning Garlic Powder 1 jar pizza sauce Directions: Slice cheese into approx. 28 squares. Flatten each biscuit and stack pepperoni and cheese on top (Like in the picture) Gather edges of biscuit and secure on top of the roll. Line rolls in greased 9x13 pan Brush with beaten egg. Sprinkle with parmesan cheese, Italian seasoning and garlic powder. Bake at 425 degrees F. for 18 to 20 mins. Serve with warm pizza sauce for dipping. ENJOY!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a good time at Luke's birthday party yesterday, there must have been close to 25 kids there ranging in age from 2 weeks to 12 years old! Bedlam! However they all had a good time and even the adults enjoyed the magician! My niece gave Luke his first haircut just before the party and he looked really smart in his waistcoat, pin-stripe trousers, white shirt and red bow-tie! This is the best photo I managed to take (  ) as he crawled back to his favourite thing in the house ......the washing machine!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It sounds like it was a wonderful party. How funny that he likes the washing machine so much. Do you think it is because he can watch it work? He looks adorable.


KateB said:


> Had a good time at Luke's birthday party yesterday, there must have been close to 25 kids there ranging in age from 2 weeks to 12 years old! Bedlam! However they all had a good time and even the adults enjoyed the magician! My niece gave Luke his first haircut just before the party and he looked really smart in his waistcoat, pin-stripe trousers, white shirt and red bow-tie! This is the best photo I managed to take (  ) as he crawled back to his favourite thing in the house ......the washing machine!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

:evil:  double the posting....

Oh well...off to carve the first turkey....come on down Sam...you can help!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, I have not been in Bowden but have friends & famiy in Red Deer & Rocky Mountain House so am familiar with the area.
Yes, we live on a farm, 5 miles from town, fortunatey now have paved roads so it is nice.
No grizzlybears here, they were black bears. We never used to have them so close but there seems to be more & more all the time. My son had a game camera set up a few miles away last fall & has pictures of about 15 different ones. Makes it alittle scary for going to pick blueberres or Saskatoons which I like to do. I even bought some bear spray a couple of yrs ago just in case


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have seen fozen bread & buns but rarely used them, I never remember to take them from the freezer soon enough. I have a great recipe for parmesan garlic pull-aparts that calls for frozen bread but I always make it from scratch


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

guess what I just found for poledra?

sam


Merry Mice
Size 7 (4.5 mm). 
E/6 (4 mm) crochet hook; tapestry needle; embroidery floss; store-bought mini pom-poms (optional for nose).


Note: 

A variety of shapes and sizes may be worked by varying the stitch pattern and amount of stuffing used for mice. Instructions are given for yellow mouse worked in stockinette. Pink and aqua mice are worked in garter stitch, which may make them shorter and plumper, depending on how they are stuffed; orange mouse is worked half in reverse stockinette and half in stockinette. Lime mouse is worked as follows: 7 rows stockinette, then alternate bands of reverse stockinette and stockinette, ending with reverse stockinette.


Mouse Body
With color of choice, CO 12 sts.

Row 1: (RS) Knit.

Row 2: (WS) Purl.

Row 3: K1, M1, k10, M1, k114 sts.

Row 4: (WS) Purl.

Row 5: K1, M1, k12, M1, k116 sts.

Row 6: (WS) Purl.

Row 7: Knit.

Rows 814: Work even in St st.

Row 15: (RS) K1, k2tog, k12, k115 sts rem.

Row 16: (WS) Purl.

Row 17: K1, k2tog, k9, k2tog, k113 sts rem.

Row 18: (WS) Purl.

Row 19: K1, k2tog, k7, k2tog, k111 sts rem.

Row 20: (WS) Purl.

Row 21: K1, k2tog, k5, k2tog, k19 sts rem.

Row 22: Knit

Row 23: Knit.

Rows 24 and 25: Work even in St st.

BO all sts.

Finishing: With tapestry needle and matching yarn, WS facing, and beg at smaller end, whipstitch selvedge edges tog, leaving rear end open for stuffing. Turn mouse right side out. Stuff with cotton batting or extra yarn; you can also add catnip for a special treat. 

With crochet hook and contrasting yarn, work a crochet chain (see Glossary) about 7" long for the tail. If you work the chain tightly, it will curl. Insert one end of chain into open end of mouse. Fold opening down and stitch closed with tapestry needle and matching yarn. 

Embellish mouse: With tapestry needle and embroidery floss, add eyes and a nose with French knots (see Glossary). Make whiskers by threading a double strand of floss through snout and knotting on eachside. You can also use mini pom-poms for a nose. Create two small crochet chains in
a contrasting color and fold into U-shapes for ears; stitch down with tapestry needle and matching embroidery floss.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very handsome little man -

sam



KateB said:


> Had a good time at Luke's birthday party yesterday, there must have been close to 25 kids there ranging in age from 2 weeks to 12 years old! Bedlam! However they all had a good time and even the adults enjoyed the magician! My niece gave Luke his first haircut just before the party and he looked really smart in his waistcoat, pin-stripe trousers, white shirt and red bow-tie! This is the best photo I managed to take (  ) as he crawled back to his favourite thing in the house ......the washing machine!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Luke is quite dapper!
Maya and I had nice hour walk. Brought my ocarina along and took a break half way through and sat on a stump and played folk songs. Fun, May make it a practice. Sunny high 50's warm enough with Sun didn't need jacket.
Gwen, I'm on my way, set a place for me. Yum.
Snow gone from south facing slopes but still pretty on peaks, north slopes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Bet you are happy with the final result?? DH isn't! Well, as a cricket agnostic I can't say I'm too bothered, it's only a game (OK, I know I'm a heretic...)


DH would agree with you- he gets a great laugh our of watching me get all excited about the football and cricket. Logically it is only a game-but logic goes out the window.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just found this one of my oldest son and I on the dock at Wakaw Lake in Saskatchewan -- no date on the back but I think he was about 5 -- memories


Same hair!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick check in. Just went to take turkey from freezer to put in the refrigerator and...guess I'm #3...freezer somehow got cut off and my 2 turkeys are now thawed and must be cooked. Thank goodness they were still cool but dang it! Called my sister and she is going to come get the one turkey and cook it so I'm off now to cook my thanksgiving turkey very early. Grumble, grumble, grumble.


Oh no- at least you found them early enough to be able to use them still. Imagine if you hadn't found them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny cut chilly Great Bend. Temp is at -8.8c/ 16f.
> 
> This mornings coffee/tea
> 
> ...


Morning, well, it's afternoon here, but either way. Love the coffee and tea, the Tardis pot and steeper are awesome, have to look into finding a set of those. 
Have fun with the decorating, I think I'll bring in all my decorations later today and start sorting out where I want things to go. Have to figure out where I want to anchor the tree, I'll have to tie it to the ceiling so that the cats won't knock it over, and probably not put any danglies close to the bottom, or at least not glass ones. :roll: 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just a quick check-in. Miami's November weather is certainly different from Ohio or Illinois. Hot & humid (80s)...rain several times a day. Not long, but often intense. I posted a couple of pictures taken from the balcony of the apartment we are staying in. nice views.
> 
> Our plan for tonight was to get some take-out stone crabs and eat them on the balcony, while watching the cruise ships leave. I was told Sunday night was a big departure night. In one of the pictures you can see these monster floating cities at dock. When we drove by the docks on the way home last night.....all but one were gone! hmph! Not much viewing tonight. But, the stone crabs will be yummy!
> 
> ...


Oh how beautiful!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just found this one of my oldest son and I on the dock at Wakaw Lake in Saskatchewan -- no date on the back but I think he was about 5 -- memories


 :thumbup: Great picture.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> guess what I just found for poledra?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Hahaha!!! You are so funny. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here are some boot toppers for you all. 
http://blog.expressionfiberarts.com/2013/11/22/free-knitted-boot-toppers-pattern-how-to-so-easy/


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my! Isn't that cute?

(Oops! I was referring back to the crocheted play mat pattern Sam sent.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could we have a picture of your ocarina please?

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Luke is quite dapper!
> Maya and I had nice hour walk. Brought my ocarina along and took a break half way through and sat on a stump and played folk songs. Fun, May make it a practice. Sunny high 50's warm enough with Sun didn't need jacket.
> Gwen, I'm on my way, set a place for me. Yum.
> Snow gone from south facing slopes but still pretty on peaks, north slopes.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That makes sense. Will wait and see if anyone has done it first and if no one else comments will give it a try first letting them rise (which makes sense to me).
> 
> Spider, and anyone else who wants to come for turkey today, perhaps we should start with the cinnamon pecan rolls I made this morning. I'll serve with coffee or tea.


Yummy on my way :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are supposed to hang on your tree poledra - you really should knit a couple.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hahaha!!! You are so funny. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> 24
> 
> 27 degrees here but it is midafternoon - have an idea it was a bit chillier early this morning.
> 
> sam


It makes a difference though when it is Fahrenheit!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

As long as we're on the animal theme for Gwen.... I spotted these -


Gweniepooh said:


> Jeanette those are sooooo cutttte! I was thinking about making them book cuff and will now need to see if I cxan adapt them. Wouldn't that be a riot...animalized from head to toe...ROFLquote=RookieRetiree]I love the idea for boot cuffs, but not for this year: Saw these and thought they were adorable:
> 
> http://www.cupcakesandcartwheels.com/popup.aspx?src=/images/variant/large/42311-20_1_.jpg
> 
> I'm sure any pattern could be adapted....Gwen---how about cuffs to match all those adorable hats?


[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think we should all knit one and send it to Kaye....heheheh


thewren said:


> they are supposed to hang on your tree poledra - you really should knit a couple.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh man, and you always say to play nice............


Gweniepooh said:


> I think we should all knit one and send it to Kaye....heheheh


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Sandi!!! Is there a pattern for these? My one granddaughter would go NUTS over them! Her birthday is Jan. 8th and I would love to make them if you can direct me to the pattern.



AZ Sticks said:


> As long as we're on the animal theme for Gwen.... I spotted these -


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops you caught me being mischievious! I react almost as badly as Kaye does to mice but thank goodness my cats catch them.


AZ Sticks said:


> Oh man, and you always say to play nice............


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Besides Sandi...a box full of nicely knitted mice might help Kaye get over her fear of mice! (sorry Kaye) I just had to suggest that....I used to have to raise mice to feed them to the ball python that was in my classroom....I know...CRAZY! That was in my youthful 20s when by golly nothing was going to scare me!


EDIT: That also was the year that I decorated the school Christmas tree with dehydrated frogs (yes real frogs). We got them dehydrated and had to hydrate them so the students could dissect them.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

let me figure out where I saw the picture - I just grabbed it to show you because of your hats - It must be in one of my emails....


Gweniepooh said:


> OMG Sandi!!! Is there a pattern for these? My one granddaughter would go NUTS over them! Her birthday is Jan. 8th and I would love to make them if you can direct me to the pattern.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well Gwen this is what I know - this design was a winner in a Lion Brand contest in 2010 and were done in Vanna White's yarn - the name of the pattern and designer are Elephant Mittens by Sui Hom - but I haven't found out where or if the pattern is available - hope this helps - there were in an email from Lion Brand on 11/22 "Weekly Stitch" newsletter.
I checked on ravelry, but didn't see them - I am going to try again with her name--------


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

He'll soon be walking around....he's all dolled up; I'll bet he looked sharp. Neither of my grandkids liked their birthday cakes....just played with it or in DGS's case dropped the cupcake on the floor. I'm glad I had summer babies--just moved the high chair outside and let me go at the cake...then put them in the kiddie pool to get clean.


KateB said:


> Had a good time at Luke's birthday party yesterday, there must have been close to 25 kids there ranging in age from 2 weeks to 12 years old! Bedlam! However they all had a good time and even the adults enjoyed the magician! My niece gave Luke his first haircut just before the party and he looked really smart in his waistcoat, pin-stripe trousers, white shirt and red bow-tie! This is the best photo I managed to take (  ) as he crawled back to his favourite thing in the house ......the washing machine!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

No luck on Ravelry..... I thought they were so cute - I hope you can figure out how to make them....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad you felt good enough to go out with Maya for a walk. I have to look up ocarina to see what kind of instrument that is.



sassafras123 said:


> Luke is quite dapper!
> Maya and I had nice hour walk. Brought my ocarina along and took a break half way through and sat on a stump and played folk songs. Fun, May make it a practice. Sunny high 50's warm enough with Sun didn't need jacket.
> Gwen, I'm on my way, set a place for me. Yum.
> Snow gone from south facing slopes but still pretty on peaks, north slopes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Try the Lion Brand website.



AZ Sticks said:


> No luck on Ravelry..... I thought they were so cute - I hope you can figure out how to make them....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also went to Ravelry to check before I saw your reply. I'm not much at designing but I'm sure going to see what I can find.
thanks!


AZ Sticks said:


> No luck on Ravelry..... I thought they were so cute - I hope you can figure out how to make them....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I googled the designer and found a larger pic of the mitts...I think I can adapt it. Will also go check lionbrand site


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It's possible - It's just that usually you can find most anything on Ravelry!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> Try the Lion Brand website.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gwen I wonder if you could just do shortie fingerless gloves and then add the detail to make it look like an elephant with embroidery floss......


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think we should all knit one and send it to Kaye....heheheh


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Carol, I want to be where you are!! DH and I went on a short cruise to the Bahamas from that port. When we returned from the cruise, we stayed a week in Miami Beach. We went to South Beach to see how the other 1% live and also went too a beach front shopping area that where you could book day cruises on pirate ships, sail boats, fishing, etc. It also had a small outdoor theater where local talent put on shows. I had a great time in that little shopping mall are -- we saw some motor boat races that were crazy and even got to see Tiger Wood's yacht!!

I think it was the Bayside Marketplace---we were there for our 25th wedding anniversary so that was over 15years ago...I'm sure things have changed significantly since then.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops you caught me being mischievious! I react almost as badly as Kaye does to mice but thank goodness my cats catch them.


I'd better not have to worry about them in my house with 3 cats, one of which I know will hunt for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am sure she would appreciate new tree decorations.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I think we should all knit one and send it to Kaye....heheheh


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> Valerie - what was the name of the recipe? do you remember who posted it?
> 
> it's so good to see you back on the forum and that your breathing is back to normal.
> 
> ...


Hello Sam This is the recipe for the cake cooked in the slow cooker and it worked well. The bees go into a cluster during the cold months. Not hibernation but they don't fly other than on very fine days. I have them well supplied with heavy sugar syrup and hope that they get through what ever the elements will throw at us.

Crock Pot Apple Pie Coffee Cake

Ingredients:
for apple mixture:
1-20oz apple pie filling
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
3 TBSP brown sugar

for cake batter:
2-9oz yellow cake mix (Jiffy works well)
2 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup sour cream
3 TBSP butter
1/2 cup evaporated milk
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon

Directions:
Spray crock pot with non stick cooking spray or butter generously. 
In a mixing bowl, combine apple mixture. 
Spread 1/2 of apple mixture on the bottom of crock pot. 
In another mixing bowl, mix cake batter ingredients well. 
Spread 1/2 of the cake batter on top of the apple mixture. 
Then, top with remaining apple mixture and finish with remaining better. 
Cover and cook on high for 2-3 hours. 
When baked, turn off crock pot and let cake cool with lid ajar for 20 minutes. To serve, invert cake onto a serving plate. Retrieve any apple left on the cake and spoon on top.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder if you email or called lion brand whether they would help you.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Well Gwen this is what I know - this design was a winner in a Lion Brand contest in 2010 and were done in Vanna White's yarn - the name of the pattern and designer are Elephant Mittens by Sui Hom - but I haven't found out where or if the pattern is available - hope this helps - there were in an email from Lion Brand on 11/22 "Weekly Stitch" newsletter.
> I checked on ravelry, but didn't see them - I am going to try again with her name--------


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Besides Sandi...a box full of nicely knitted mice might help Kaye get over her fear of mice! (sorry Kaye) I just had to suggest that....I used to have to raise mice to feed them to the ball python that was in my classroom....I know...CRAZY! That was in my youthful 20s when by golly nothing was going to scare me!
> 
> EDIT: That also was the year that I decorated the school Christmas tree with dehydrated frogs (yes real frogs). We got them dehydrated and had to hydrate them so the students could dissect them.


 :shock: Oh my, dehydrated frogs. 
Marla used to raise mice and rats for her snakes, when she and dad had them, I didn't go into those rooms. Love the snakes, but couldn't in my entire life feed them. :roll:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> Valerie - who is the author of the book?
> 
> we should have a picture of you modeling your new tweed jacket.
> 
> sam


I'll post the book details tomorrow, Sam and I'll see what can be done about that photograph!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you Valerie - I am definitely needing to try this.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam This is the recipe for the cake cooked in the slow cooker and it worked well. The bees go into a cluster during the cold months. Not hibernation but they don't fly other than on very fine days. I have them well supplied with heavy sugar syrup and hope that they get through what ever the elements will throw at us.
> 
> Crock Pot Apple Pie Coffee Cake


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't have apple pie filling, but do have some cherry so I'm going to try this tomorrow...I'd think the steam would affect the cake, but we'll see!!



ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam This is the recipe for the cake cooked in the slow cooker and it worked well. The bees go into a cluster during the cold months. Not hibernation but they don't fly other than on very fine days. I have them well supplied with heavy sugar syrup and hope that they get through what ever the elements will throw at us.
> 
> Crock Pot Apple Pie Coffee Cake
> 
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> I have four crockpot cake recipes.
> 
> sam
> 
> Oh Sam. Oh my!! What inspiration. I've never seen canned pumpkin sold here but I have three pumpkins in the garage so I'll cook the flesh of one and use it for the bread. Will report back in due course.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam -- where do you find your sour cherry pie filling? Are they frozen? I only found them up in Door County, WI and in the area of Michigan near Traverse City....plus some specialty stores...but I do prefer the sour cherry to the sweet.



RookieRetiree said:


> I don't have apple pie filling, but do have some cherry so I'm going to try this tomorrow...I'd think the steam would affect the cake, but we'll see!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Luke is such a character! How cute - yet again.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> 2 days in a row! Think I need to post it first!
> Here are the Ireland mugs


In Ennis in County Clare, all the shop fronts have been retained the traditional frontages and the scenes on the mugs look like they may have been thus inspired. Clare is beautiful and the Cliffs of Moher are spectacular. Its also a great county for traditional music and crafts.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't have apple pie filling, but do have some cherry so I'm going to try this tomorrow...I'd think the steam would affect the cake, but we'll see!!


It was cherry pie filling that I used and it worked well. I too thought that the steam would affect the cake adversely but no!!

By the way. I watched a programme on BBC4 last night (Saturday) on the imminent arrival of a spectacular comet. It is called ISON and should be visible about Dawn in the eastern sky over the British Isles from next Monday!!! It is expected to be the most outstanding comet this century. I heard about it only a few days ago. Very exciting. I remember Comet Hale-Bopp. That was about 25 years ago. A thrilling sight. We could well be adding comet pics to our gallery of wonderful sights.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a good time at Luke's birthday party yesterday, there must have been close to 25 kids there ranging in age from 2 weeks to 12 years old! Bedlam! However they all had a good time and even the adults enjoyed the magician! My niece gave Luke his first haircut just before the party and he looked really smart in his waistcoat, pin-stripe trousers, white shirt and red bow-tie! This is the best photo I managed to take (  ) as he crawled back to his favourite thing in the house ......the washing machine!


That sounds like a houseful and a lot of fun. Love Luke's haircut it is cute. The washing machine was and still is Seth's favorite thing to play with.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was kind of thinking along those lines...I can add the ear easily enough and also the trunk which is coming off the thumb. I may play around with this after I finish all the Christmas stuff. Thanks for having thought of me and posting the picture. I did check on the Lion Brand site and couldn't find it either.



AZ Sticks said:


> Gwen I wonder if you could just do shortie fingerless gloves and then add the detail to make it look like an elephant with embroidery floss......


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning, well, it's afternoon here, but either way. Love the coffee and tea, the Tardis pot and steeper are awesome, have to look into finding a set of those.
> Have fun with the decorating, I think I'll bring in all my decorations later today and start sorting out where I want things to go. Have to figure out where I want to anchor the tree, I'll have to tie it to the ceiling so that the cats won't knock it over, and probably not put any danglies close to the bottom, or at least not glass ones. :roll:
> Hugs.


I am going to look into finding them too.Was told this morning that I didn't need those bloody tea things, guess someone doesn't like tea. :roll: We always had to anchor our tree wen I was growing up. The cats would climb into it and sit on the branches. 
Got some nice pics while I was out and about this evening, am downloading will post shortly. Hot tub time first.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen...your dinner sounds great compared to our coney dogs that I cooked up. I just ate a hot dog and some chips and salsa. I am looking forward to an awesome turkey dinner on Thursday. Those fingerless mitts look awesome. I would try calling the lion brand site and see if they could direct you to a pattern. I think you might need to whip up a mouse decoration for Puplover as well since I believe she found one in her kitchen recently and gave her quite the surprise. 

Martina...prayers being said for the neighbor girl.

Matthew just arrived home so need to go to kinko's to get the cards we made from his most recent drawings. We do this each year as a fundraiser for his art class that he takes. We did 3 new cards and did 3 from previous drawings.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

How is everyone this evening (day/night).
Love the elephant gloves, hope to see them when you are done Gwen.
Sorry to hear about the refrigerator problems but Sugar you got your new so quickly and also a deal!
Kaye a think with the way Sam and Gwen are teasing you, I would be very cautious of any parcels arriving from them.
Prayers for Angora's nephew and the little girl with Crohn's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to look into finding them too.Was told this morning that I didn't need those bloody tea things, guess someone doesn't like tea. :roll: We always had to anchor our tree wen I was growing up. The cats would climb into it and sit on the branches.
> Got some nice pics while I was out and about this evening, am downloading will post shortly. Hot tub time first.


LOLOL!! We always need those tea thingys, if just for fun. ;-)
Yes, I am fairly positive that they will be trying to climb the branches, hopefully they won't be too successful at getting the decorations off of it though. Enjoy the hot tub. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Forgot to add that I too love the Tardis teapot and strainer. DH and I watched lots of Dr Who yesterday, I learned quite a bit of trivia information about the series and the various actors who have played the doctor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> How is everyone this evening (day/night).
> Love the elephant gloves, hope to see them when you are done Gwen.
> Sorry to hear about the refrigerator problems but Sugar you got your new so quickly and also a deal!
> Kaye a think with the way Sam and Gwen are teasing you, I would be very cautious of any parcels arriving from them.
> Prayers for Angora's nephew and the little girl with Crohn's.


 ;-) :lol: Yes, have DH open in a field somewhere. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4U just told me I could tell KTP she has had neck surgery. My goodness, that is Gwen and her at almost the same time. Wouldn't it be wonderful if it got her out of pain. She still needs surgery in lower back but this was more important. She sends her regards to everyone and misses everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!! We always need those tea thingys, if just for fun. ;-)
> Yes, I am fairly positive that they will be trying to climb the branches, hopefully they won't be too successful at getting the decorations off of it though. Enjoy the hot tub. :thumbup:


Knows I like my tea and coffee stuff, don't mess with them.  
Glad I don't have a cat this year I'm sure the grands will be bad enough.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Forgot to add that I too love the Tardis teapot and strainer. DH and I watched lots of Dr Who yesterday, I learned quite a bit of trivia information about the series and the various actors who have played the doctor.


Lucky you I don't have them, but do want to get them. I have the coffee mug and the travel mug, christmas lights, Dalek egg cup among other various items. However if you ask Seth they are his.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

We are home. Some bad snow squalls near Erie, Pa., but they were short and the roads never got bad, so trip was ok. Weather was so bad that DH's couldn't make it to his concert and had to turn back. I stayed with my mother anyway and hadn't planned on going.

Right now my nephew has had a turn for the worse as I told you, that hasn't changed yet but the temperature is down and that is very positive. His pain can't be controlled and it is excruciating. Apparently it happens when the blood is throughout the brain and this was a big central aneurysm so it is affecting the whole brain, the blood is sensed as a foreign object and the arteries start to shut down. This is causing a lot of the trouble and they have to prevent strokes from happening during this critical time of 14 days after the aneurysm. I hope not longer, then the most dangerous time will be over. He has not slept since they brought him out of the forced sleep and that also is contributing to the problem, and even if he fell asleep they are wake him up every hour to check everything, so they explained that he has not had a deep sleep either. He has no job as his truck driving days are over. Thank God he doesn't know about this yet. My sister said he is like a child with temper tantrums and reasoning. Now we have to be patient and see what happens with time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> In Ennis in County Clare, all the shop fronts have been retained the traditional frontages and the scenes on the mugs look like they may have been thus inspired. Clare is beautiful and the Cliffs of Moher are spectacular. Its also a great county for traditional music and crafts.


Cliffs of Moher, so beautiful. I love Ireland.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I noticed that also - we the girls were little they always wore a bonnet when they went outside - I loved seeing them in bonnets - it just seemed little girls needed bonnets. now one never sees them - at least I haven't seen any for a while.
> 
> the same goes for the little white baby shoes - I did have a website for a company that make them - but $50 for a pair of baby shoes seems a bit extreme - yet - they look so cute.
> 
> sam


I have a couple of pictures somewhere (disorganized is my middle name!) of my sister and I in bonnets.
Used to be those little white shoes were the only ones you could buy!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Strawberry4U just told me I could tell KTP she has had neck surgery. My goodness, that is Gwen and her at almost the same time. Wouldn't it be wonderful if it got her out of pain. She still needs surgery in lower back but this was more important. She sends her regards to everyone and misses you.


I got a PM from here too. I sure hope this works for her. She has been in so much pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just have to give a Huge thank you to everyone one here for their support and prayers for my nephew. :thumbup: 

THANK YOU.  

My sister said to thank you also.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a good time at Luke's birthday party yesterday, there must have been close to 25 kids there ranging in age from 2 weeks to 12 years old! Bedlam! However they all had a good time and even the adults enjoyed the magician! My niece gave Luke his first haircut just before the party and he looked really smart in his waistcoat, pin-stripe trousers, white shirt and red bow-tie! This is the best photo I managed to take (  ) as he crawled back to his favourite thing in the house ......the washing machine!


Oh, Luke looks like a little man...he's growing up way too fast, Kate!! But it's great watching him grow. Sounds like everyone had fun...and the best is, after it was over, you could go home!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ok a couple of the photos I took when out this evening. The sky was very lovely


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!! We always need those tea thingys, if just for fun. ;-)
> Yes, I am fairly positive that they will be trying to climb the branches, hopefully they won't be too successful at getting the decorations off of it though. Enjoy the hot tub. :thumbup:


I have a friend who has quite a few cats and she took fabric and sewed a plastic grocery bag and some catnip in between the fabric and would put it around the house to play with. That could get them revved up for that tree climbing. Might as well hang a few mice in that tree for them to play with. You could knit them with bright colors so you know that they are not the real thing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss you -- how are you doing and how is your nephew? Sorry to hear about Strawberry's operation, but hope she is healing quickly and that once she is recuperated, she'll be able to go in for the lower back. Continued prayers.



Angora1 said:


> Strawberry4U just told me I could tell KTP she has had neck surgery. My goodness, that is Gwen and her at almost the same time. Wouldn't it be wonderful if it got her out of pain. She still needs surgery in lower back but this was more important. She sends her regards to everyone and misses everyone.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> I just have to give a Huge thank you to everyone one here for their support and prayers for my nephew. :thumbup:
> 
> THANK YOU.
> 
> My sister said to thank you also.


Sure will be praying for them for some time to come and waiting to hear from you how they are doing. Maybe the doctors will qualify him for disability pay which might also get him on medicaid depending on the long term prognosis. So sad for them to be dealing with this during the holiday times especially.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, Huge, gigantic, colossal hugs for you and your family. You are one of the kindest loving people I know. Surely your energy will help your family as it has helped me. We all send healing energy, light and love to you, Christopher, Christopher's wife and your sis and mom.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Luke looks like a little man...he's growing up way too fast, Kate!! But it's great watching him grow. Sounds like everyone had fun...and the best is, after it was over, you could go home!
> JuneK


I agree. He is adorable but growing so fast.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Continuing prayers...such an awful time to go through...and hope that after this, that the worst is over. Was he an independent contractor as a truck driver or did the company provide him with benefits? This is just so sad. Glad you and DH got home okay and survived through the bad weather. How's your Mom and sister doing? Thinking of them in my prayers as well as nephew, his wife and family.



Angora1 said:


> We are home. Some bad snow squalls near Erie, Pa., but they were short and the roads never got bad, so trip was ok. Weather was so bad that DH's couldn't make it to his concert and had to turn back. I stayed with my mother anyway and hadn't planned on going.
> 
> Right now my nephew has had a turn for the worse as I told you, that hasn't changed yet but the temperature is down and that is very positive. His pain can't be controlled and it is excruciating. Apparently it happens when the blood is throughout the brain and this was a big central aneurysm so it is affecting the whole brain, the blood is sensed as a foreign object and the arteries start to shut down. This is causing a lot of the trouble and they have to prevent strokes from happening during this critical time of 14 days after the aneurysm. I hope not longer, then the most dangerous time will be over. He has not slept since they brought him out of the forced sleep and that also is contributing to the problem, and even if he fell asleep they are wake him up every hour to check everything, so they explained that he has not had a deep sleep either. He has no job as his truck driving days are over. Thank God he doesn't know about this yet. My sister said he is like a child with temper tantrums and reasoning. Now we have to be patient and see what happens with time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Strawberry4U just told me I could tell KTP she has had neck surgery. My goodness, that is Gwen and her at almost the same time. Wouldn't it be wonderful if it got her out of pain. She still needs surgery in lower back but this was more important. She sends her regards to everyone and misses everyone.


Thanks for letting us know. I sure hope this gives her some relief!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> We are home. Some bad snow squalls near Erie, Pa., but they were short and the roads never got bad, so trip was ok. Weather was so bad that DH's couldn't make it to his concert and had to turn back. I stayed with my mother anyway and hadn't planned on going.
> 
> Right now my nephew has had a turn for the worse as I told you, that hasn't changed yet but the temperature is down and that is very positive. His pain can't be controlled and it is excruciating. Apparently it happens when the blood is throughout the brain and this was a big central aneurysm so it is affecting the whole brain, the blood is sensed as a foreign object and the arteries start to shut down. This is causing a lot of the trouble and they have to prevent strokes from happening during this critical time of 14 days after the aneurysm. I hope not longer, then the most dangerous time will be over. He has not slept since they brought him out of the forced sleep and that also is contributing to the problem, and even if he fell asleep they are wake him up every hour to check everything, so they explained that he has not had a deep sleep either. He has no job as his truck driving days are over. Thank God he doesn't know about this yet. My sister said he is like a child with temper tantrums and reasoning. Now we have to be patient and see what happens with time.


I'm so sorry to hear this....Will continue to keep him and the family AND you in my prayers. Stay safe if you're traveling again soon.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Daralene...so sorry your DH missed his concert. That snow was pretty bad at times. Near whiteout conditions with strong winds. It did not amount to much snow, but it was not safe to be driving in. 

Caren...Love the photos. I so need to find my tea strainer as it is so cold right now. I will have to turn the heated mattress pad on tonight to warm up my toes.

I picked up Matthew's cards tonight. I will take them to work and see if I can get them cut sometime tomorrow. They turned out well. We will try to post pictures of them on the site later this week. Matthew said he would help me so I know that will probably be Tuesday or Wednesday before that will happen. We framed one of his drawings and gave it to an older lady in our church who made him a quilt and repaired another one that he was given after our fire last January. He has to have certain fabrics or he won't have them on his bed. She loved the drawing, but thought he was just showing her the picture that he drew. She found out it was hers when I asked her if she had a place she could hang it. She was super excited to discover it was hers and then we gave her some of Matthew's uncut cards so she has cards of the same picture as well. She will ship the cards to soldiers to write home on. Matthew has supplied her with homemade cards for our soldiers for many years now. Each year the cards become more and more awesome as his drawing abilities progress.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A cute pattern for all those lego fans, promise if you step on them it won't hurt.

http://coloradohomefront.blogspot.com.es/2011/12/pattern-for-amigurumi-crochet-lego.html


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ok a couple of the photos I took when out this evening. The sky was very lovely


These are beautiful, Caren. Thank you so much for sharing them.....they're even more beautiful since the snow is not here!!!!
JuneK


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Daralene, so glad you made the round trip safely. Prayers continued for your family. 

Hadn't rained all day but started to after sundown. Had two load offers but both went farther south (140 miles) so declined them. 

Cute pic of Luke. DGD posted pix of Brodee's bday party on FB. Looks like they all had fun but no where near as many kids as she had invited. Still no word of when Emmett's is. 

Hope everyone is staying safe, dry and warm (cool). Will try one of the cake recipes when I get home.

See ya,

Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> These are beautiful, Caren. Thank you so much for sharing them.....they're even more beautiful since the snow is not here!!!!
> JuneK


Well thank you and you are most welcome. I think the beauty is there to share so I do. I love the snow.

another receipt for you, a simple fugue. I will be letting the grands try this one out on Thanksgiving.

http://bakedfromabox.blogspot.ca/2012/07/cake-batter-fudge-10-minute-recipe.html


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My mom and sister are doing great as far as how they go through things. My sister is great outwardly and handles herself so well but she isn't sleeping and is getting about 3 hrs. tops. Understandable, but she looks absolutely beautiful and is so gracious and she may be my baby sister but I admire her. I hope she doesn't get sick herself.

Pacer, I must have said that wrong. Oh no, I can't get back in and edit it. Wow, where did that time go. Sorry about that. My mistake. Think DH must have asked me something.....LOL poor dear. Blame him when it is my forgetful mind. DH didn't miss the concert. It was his sisters who turned around and went home due to the snow.  Thank goodness DH made it!!! Thank you so much for caring. I appreciate your loving thoughts. My nephew's one younger brother lives in Texas and his flight home was cancelled due to bad weather down there.

There was an ice storm between Hartville and Columbus and my sister just missed the big accident caused by it. Thank goodness they were delayed at the hospital so that by the time they were driving home it was all cleared up. I hadn't even heard of the ice storm till she told us.

Again, thank you all so much for your continued encouragement I am already reading. It really helps to be able to talk on here.

Here is a shot of a piece mom is working on with suede yarn. She didn't have enough so she added blue from her tiny stash, but I like it with the blue. She is afraid you will see her mistakes and I told her not to worry. We call them a design element.

Photo of the sky as we got nearer home.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had a good time at Luke's birthday party yesterday, there must have been close to 25 kids there ranging in age from 2 weeks to 12 years old! Bedlam! However they all had a good time and even the adults enjoyed the magician! My niece gave Luke his first haircut just before the party and he looked really smart in his waistcoat, pin-stripe trousers, white shirt and red bow-tie! This is the best photo I managed to take (  ) as he crawled back to his favourite thing in the house ......the washing machine!


Handsome birthday boy. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, Happy Birthday to Luke from Auntie Angora. I must look for that photo of your sweetie pie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Miss you -- how are you doing and how is your nephew? Sorry to hear about Strawberry's operation, but hope she is healing quickly and that once she is recuperated, she'll be able to go in for the lower back. Continued prayers.


I'm tired as you will probably see by my posts. I said DH's missed his concert and it should have been DH's sisters missed his concert. Oh dear. I see you saw my other post about how nephew is doing. I did see your post about the morphine problem you had and let my sister know for them to check that. He does have adverse reactions to pain medication so it may be a combination of that and the arteries in the brain trying to shut down.

Yes, it would be wonderful if Strawberry4u could get completely out of pain and Gwen, who may have a similar problem.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fresh pumpkin should work well and will probably be more flavorable. will be anxious to hear how it turns out.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > I have four crockpot cake recipes.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

frozen is the only place I have been able to find some unless you have some friends that can them. I used them to make a sour cherry pie for my birthday and it turned out great - I used about a fourth of the sugar it called for so it was nice and tart - which is the way a sour cherry pie should taste. using the cherry pie filling makes it uber sweet - better used on top of cheese cake or cherry dump cake.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam -- where do you find your sour cherry pie filling? Are they frozen? I only found them up in Door County, WI and in the area of Michigan near Traverse City....plus some specialty stores...but I do prefer the sour cherry to the sweet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Sure will be praying for them for some time to come and waiting to hear from you how they are doing. Maybe the doctors will qualify him for disability pay which might also get him on medicaid depending on the long term prognosis. So sad for them to be dealing with this during the holiday times especially.


Thank you Pacer. Appreciate so much. A very good friend of his already called his work and started the papers going for disability. Now that is a good friend. He also said he would move them in with him if that is what they need. Thank you for that advice. Yes, I think everyone has forgotten about the Holidays but since he has children, I think they will try and make it as normal as they can. The other grandma is taking the children tonight and they will decorate the Christmas Tree, so she didn't forget. Thank Goodness.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, Huge, gigantic, colossal hugs for you and your family. You are one of the kindest loving people I know. Surely your energy will help your family as it has helped me. We all send healing energy, light and love to you, Christopher, Christopher's wife and your sis and mom.


I think I will copy your post and put it up on my mirror to see every morning. Wow. Thank you dear. I feel the same way about you dear friend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you can find frozen sour cherries - and you like corn bread - you might enjoy this one also.

sam

Cherry cornmeal upside down cake

Topping:
600g cherries, pitted
¼ cup + 1 tablespoon (70g) unsalted butter
¼ cup (44g) light brown sugar, packed

Cake:
1 cup (140g) all purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
½ cup (77g) yellow cornmeal
¼ cup (25g) almond meal
pinch of salt
¾ stick (85g) unsalted butter, softened
¾ cup (150g) granulated sugar
3 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
½ cup (120ml) milk, room temperature

Preheat the oven to 180°C/350°F.

Butter a 20cm (8in) round cake pan and dust with flour.

Make the fruit topping:

combine the butter and brown sugar in a medium saucepan and heat over medium heat until the butter is melted.

Stir in the cherries, increase the heat to medium-high and bring just to a boil.

Cook for 3-5 minutes or until cherries begin to become tender.

Use a slotted spoon to transfer the cherries to plate to cool. Set aside the caramel still in the saucepan.

Arrange the cherries in the bottom of the prepared pan.

Bring the caramel back to a boil over medium-high heat, cook without stirring for 2 minutes then pour over the cherries (caramel will be thicker).

Make the batter: combine the flour, baking powder, cornmeal, almond meal, and salt in a medium bowl. Set aside.

In the large bowl of an electric mixer beat butter and sugar until light and fluffy, about 3 minutes. Scrape the sides of the bowl occasionally.

In low speed, add the eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. After incorporating the eggs, turn the mixer to high speed and beat until mixture is light and increased in volume, about 2 minutes. Beat in the vanilla extract.

With the mixer in low speed, add the dry ingredients in three additions alternating with the milk, beginning and ending with the dry ingredients. Scrape the sides of the bowl then beat the batter in high speed for 30 seconds.
Pour the batter gently over the cherries and smooth the surface.

Bake until the cake is golden and a toothpick inserted in the center of the cake comes out clean, 40-45 minutes.

Transfer the cake to a wire rack and cool it in the pan for 10 minutes.

Carefully unmold the cake onto a serving plate. Serve warm or at room temperature.

Cake can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 2 days.

Serves 8

http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2012/02/cherry-cornmeal-upside-down-cake.html


ptofValerie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > I have four crockpot cake recipes.
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Home now and really tired. Been a long day. Served thanksgiving dinner at church, and stayed and helped clean up.  felt good to be out and about. Had fun, but now tired, so will say night night to all. Praying for healing, and comfort, peace and love for all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Continuing prayers...such an awful time to go through...and hope that after this, that the worst is over. Was he an independent contractor as a truck driver or did the company provide him with benefits? This is just so sad. Glad you and DH got home okay and survived through the bad weather. How's your Mom and sister doing? Thinking of them in my prayers as well as nephew, his wife and family.


He delivered cars so he drove one of those semis you see going along with all the cars on it. He used to drive Hazardous Materials but finally got to stop doing that. He had insurance and I believe it was through the company. Tried not to bombard my sister with too many questions like this but got a few in. She told me the company has a HR department and have started processing disability for him thanks to a friend. That is certainly a blessing as I was concerned that he had no insurance. Goodness, DH saw the doctor last month and it was over $1000 just for one short procedure and two quick follow-ups. Can you imagine what weeks in ICU will be with all these specialists. Well, I guess some of you can imagine and sadly, know from experience.

I will tell my sister about Medicaid. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for letting us know. I sure hope this gives her some relief!
> JuneK


You are welcome. It was so nice to know she has some help and truly do hope this surgery helps her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks daralene - it is good to hear she may have gotten some help - hope this will take some of the pain away - hopefully all of it.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Strawberry4U just told me I could tell KTP she has had neck surgery. My goodness, that is Gwen and her at almost the same time. Wouldn't it be wonderful if it got her out of pain. She still needs surgery in lower back but this was more important. She sends her regards to everyone and misses everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this....Will continue to keep him and the family AND you in my prayers. Stay safe if you're traveling again soon.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thank you June. Hugs back atcha'.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer...How special of your son to do that picture and cards for that lady. I can't wait to see photos and to think they will go all over the world to our soldiers. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful pictures caren - you really did get some snow - the little bit we got melted the same day - however - our turn is coming.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Ok a couple of the photos I took when out this evening. The sky was very lovely


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Daralene, so glad you made the round trip safely. Prayers continued for your family.
> 
> Hadn't rained all day but started to after sundown. Had two load offers but both went farther south (140 miles) so declined them.
> See ya,
> ...


Thank you but I am hoping you are safe. Some bad weather out there. Icy roads yesterday near Columbus. Please stay safe or if too bad, stay put. Hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuing prayers and healing energy to nephew and all concerned.

prayers for the doctors that they can bring him back to health.

sam



Angora1 said:


> I just have to give a Huge thank you to everyone one here for their support and prayers for my nephew. :thumbup:
> 
> THANK YOU.
> 
> My sister said to thank you also.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That makes sense. Will wait and see if anyone has done it first and if no one else comments will give it a try first letting them rise (which makes sense to me).
> 
> Spider, and anyone else who wants to come for turkey today, perhaps we should start with the cinnamon pecan rolls I made this morning. I'll serve with coffee or tea.


Now those look lovely! Would like some of them so just might need to pop over.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the idea for boot cuffs, but not for this year: Saw these and thought they were adorable:
> 
> http://www.cupcakesandcartwheels.com/popup.aspx?src=/images/variant/large/42311-20_1_.jpg
> 
> I'm sure any pattern could be adapted....Gwen---how about cuffs to match all those adorable hats?


how cute


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks daralene - it is good to hear she may have gotten some help - hope this will take some of the pain away - hopefully all of it.
> 
> sam


Yes Sam, I hope so too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> continuing prayers and healing energy to nephew and all concerned.
> 
> prayers for the doctors that they can bring him back to health.
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam. That means so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I think I am ready to crash. If I have missed something I should know, please PM me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had a good time at Luke's birthday party yesterday, there must have been close to 25 kids there ranging in age from 2 weeks to 12 years old! Bedlam! However they all had a good time and even the adults enjoyed the magician! My niece gave Luke his first haircut just before the party and he looked really smart in his waistcoat, pin-stripe trousers, white shirt and red bow-tie! This is the best photo I managed to take (  ) as he crawled back to his favourite thing in the house ......the washing machine!


Gotta love that little guy Kate. He is growing so quickly and looks so grown-up with his hair cut and fancy outfit. What a special time for him and sounds like the party was fun for all. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness at this rate I may have all of turkey day dinner made before Thursday! ROFL....Think I'll do the dressing tomorrow (need a couple of things from store), pumpkin pie, and maybe even a pecan pie. Too bad I can't "can" the smells for Thursday...ROFL.


Maybe you can adapt one of Sams air fresheners?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene, continuing to pray for your nephew and family. I hope all the paper work goes through without trouble. The next 2 weeks is the critical time right? Sorry if I'm supposed to know this but does he live near you? Anyway, drive carefully if you visit, awful weather for driving.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I just dropped my printer trying to get at the printer cartridges. I had to put it back together. So far, it works. Now if I can figure out how to get the cartridges out!! 

Good night everyone, have a blessed night/morning nittergma


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a good time at Luke's birthday party yesterday, there must have been close to 25 kids there ranging in age from 2 weeks to 12 years old! Bedlam! However they all had a good time and even the adults enjoyed the magician! My niece gave Luke his first haircut just before the party and he looked really smart in his waistcoat, pin-stripe trousers, white shirt and red bow-tie! This is the best photo I managed to take (  ) as he crawled back to his favourite thing in the house ......the washing machine!


The things they like.
Where do most Americans and Canadians keep their washing machines? Seeing this reminded me that in the UK the kitchen is the normal place. Over here I don't think we are allowed to keep them there-can't possibly mix dirty linen and food! Most places have a laundry where the washing machine, dryer if we have one and cleaning type stuff live (as well as the dirty washing). And in small places like flats (apartments) it will go in the bathroom.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, Huge, gigantic, colossal hugs for you and your family. You are one of the kindest loving people I know. Surely your energy will help your family as it has helped me. We all send healing energy, light and love to you, Christopher, Christopher's wife and your sis and mom.


Same from me. It so awful to have this happen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> As long as we're on the animal theme for Gwen.... I spotted these -


They are great too. Gwen will never finish her knitting with all we are finding for her to do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think we should all knit one and send it to Kaye....heheheh


Somehow I think we will all be saying it was nice knowing you Kaye if we did that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops you caught me being mischievious! I react almost as badly as Kaye does to mice but thank goodness my cats catch them.


Well then - we just send her a Gypsey Cream cat as well and all solved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> In Ennis in County Clare, all the shop fronts have been retained the traditional frontages and the scenes on the mugs look like they may have been thus inspired. Clare is beautiful and the Cliffs of Moher are spectacular. Its also a great county for traditional music and crafts.


I was pretty sure you would know what had inspired the drawings!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

darowil said:


> The things they like.
> Where do most Americans and Canadians keep their washing machines? Seeing this reminded me that in the UK the kitchen is the normal place. Over here I don't think we are allowed to keep them there-can't possibly mix dirty linen and food! Most places have a laundry where the washing machine, dryer if we have one and cleaning type stuff live (as well as the dirty washing). And in small places like flats (apartments) it will go in the bathroom.


My washer and dryer are in the basement. I am hoping that we will eventually move into a condo that has a laundry room on the main floor. I'm able to do the steps now but it sure would be nice to save wear and tear on my knee joints.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> In Ennis in County Clare, all the shop fronts have been retained the traditional frontages and the scenes on the mugs look like they may have been thus inspired. Clare is beautiful and the Cliffs of Moher are spectacular. Its also a great county for traditional music and crafts.


The Cliffs of Moher were what I was trying to remember when I said we didn't see cliffs becuase of the fog- but got the jumpers. Reminds me I was going to post the jumper.The back is just the basket weave on the sleeves rather than more patterning (and not hand knitted I'm sure). And we did see rows of shops like these- maybe in Ennis!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My mom and sister are doing great as far as how they go through things. My sister is great outwardly and handles herself so well but she isn't sleeping and is getting about 3 hrs. tops. Understandable, but she looks absolutely beautiful and is so gracious and she may be my baby sister but I admire her. I hope she doesn't get sick herself.
> 
> Pacer, I must have said that wrong. Oh no, I can't get back in and edit it. Wow, where did that time go. Sorry about that. My mistake. Think DH must have asked me something.....LOL poor dear. Blame him when it is my forgetful mind. DH didn't miss the concert. It was his sisters who turned around and went home due to the snow.  Thank goodness DH made it!!! Thank you so much for caring. I appreciate your loving thoughts. My nephew's one younger brother lives in Texas and his flight home was cancelled due to bad weather down there.
> 
> ...


I think I would call that a brooding sky.
Glad DH did get to his concert!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> He delivered cars so he drove one of those semis you see going along with all the cars on it. He used to drive Hazardous Materials but finally got to stop doing that. He had insurance and I believe it was through the company. Tried not to bombard my sister with too many questions like this but got a few in. She told me the company has a HR department and have started processing disability for him thanks to a friend. That is certainly a blessing as I was concerned that he had no insurance. Goodness, DH saw the doctor last month and it was over $1000 just for one short procedure and two quick follow-ups. Can you imagine what weeks in ICU will be with all these specialists. Well, I guess some of you can imagine and sadly, know from experience.
> 
> I will tell my sister about Medicaid. Thank you.


I was forgetting that they would have to pay for all this treatment- how different are some things between our separate countries. What a terrible prospect, on top of all the anxiety for your nephew.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> We are home. Some bad snow squalls near Erie, Pa., but they were short and the roads never got bad, so trip was ok. Weather was so bad that DH's couldn't make it to his concert and had to turn back. I stayed with my mother anyway and hadn't planned on going.
> 
> Right now my nephew has had a turn for the worse as I told you, that hasn't changed yet but the temperature is down and that is very positive. His pain can't be controlled and it is excruciating. Apparently it happens when the blood is throughout the brain and this was a big central aneurysm so it is affecting the whole brain, the blood is sensed as a foreign object and the arteries start to shut down. This is causing a lot of the trouble and they have to prevent strokes from happening during this critical time of 14 days after the aneurysm. I hope not longer, then the most dangerous time will be over. He has not slept since they brought him out of the forced sleep and that also is contributing to the problem, and even if he fell asleep they are wake him up every hour to check everything, so they explained that he has not had a deep sleep either. He has no job as his truck driving days are over. Thank God he doesn't know about this yet. My sister said he is like a child with temper tantrums and reasoning. Now we have to be patient and see what happens with time.


Sounds like a long process and that everything is currently simply stable and no knowing what why things will go at this stage. Not just is he sleep deprived but all this going on in his brain means the brain is irritated as well - and this results in the type of behaviour you are describing. (and of course he is probably feeling a trifle unwell and frustrated as well) No fun for those around him to deal with no matter how well they understand it. And when they are themselves so worried.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> The things they like.
> Where do most Americans and Canadians keep their washing machines? Seeing this reminded me that in the UK
> 
> THis reminds me, when we lived in Germany our bath tub was in the kitchen. It was a big tub and had a lift=off cover than had oil cloth on it. that was the only surface that I had to cook. I also had a wringer washing machine that I drained into the bath-tub. Fun memories. I have had a lot of pleasure over the years telling about the bath-tub in the kitchen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My mom and sister are doing great as far as how they go through things. My sister is great outwardly and handles herself so well but she isn't sleeping and is getting about 3 hrs. tops. Understandable, but she looks absolutely beautiful and is so gracious and she may be my baby sister but I admire her. I hope she doesn't get sick herself.
> 
> Pacer, I must have said that wrong. Oh no, I can't get back in and edit it. Wow, where did that time go. Sorry about that. My mistake. Think DH must have asked me something.....LOL poor dear. Blame him when it is my forgetful mind. DH didn't miss the concert. It was his sisters who turned around and went home due to the snow.  Thank goodness DH made it!!! Thank you so much for caring. I appreciate your loving thoughts. My nephew's one younger brother lives in Texas and his flight home was cancelled due to bad weather down there.
> 
> ...


Both photos are great- stunning sky and great looking afghan. Didn't see the design elements.
Glad that DH did make it to his concert.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > The things they like.
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now that was sure making use of all the available space! A step up I guess from the tin tub hanging on the wall that needed to be bought down and hand filled for the weekly bath (wonder why they only bathed once a week?).


The effort required to heat that water from a coal fired boiler, emptying the bath out, ensuring privacy for the adults and having little space, together with the other kitchen duties to be done made it a weekly only event. They did wash and keep themselves clean all the other days though. When I was a young girl we lived that way as did many of my older relatives for a long time. It was a lot of work on top of all the other hard work they did.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> The effort required to heat that water from a coal fired boiler, emptying the bath out, ensuring privacy for the adults and having little space, together with the other kitchen duties to be done made it a weekly only event. They did wash and keep themselves clean all the other days though. When I was a young girl we lived that way as did many of my older relatives for a long time. It was a lot of work on top of all the other hard work they did.


I did realise that- it was a tongue in cheek question. Sometimes I can't be bothered having a shower and all I need do is turn on the taps!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angola, love your mom's Afghan. White and blue are one of my fave combos.
Sam, ocarina pix tomorrow. 
Hope everyone had a good day night night.
I have a new Kindle Fire and I just pressed the Mike symbol on the keyboard and it recorded then typed the last sentence. Just like the Dragon app.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending lots of prayers and healing energy to Strawberry! I sure hope it helps her at least as much as it has me! I too opted for the neck before the lower back. Best wishes Strawberry! {{{{HUGS}}}}



Angora1 said:


> Strawberry4U just told me I could tell KTP she has had neck surgery. My goodness, that is Gwen and her at almost the same time. Wouldn't it be wonderful if it got her out of pain. She still needs surgery in lower back but this was more important. She sends her regards to everyone and misses everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where are you Kathy - the news showed some very nasty weather in Houston - into Oklahoma and new mexico. drive safe.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Daralene, so glad you made the round trip safely. Prayers continued for your family.
> 
> Hadn't rained all day but started to after sundown. Had two load offers but both went farther south (140 miles) so declined them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The things they like.
> Where do most Americans and Canadians keep their washing machines? Seeing this reminded me that in the UK the kitchen is the normal place. Over here I don't think we are allowed to keep them there-can't possibly mix dirty linen and food! Most places have a laundry where the washing machine, dryer if we have one and cleaning type stuff live (as well as the dirty washing). And in small places like flats (apartments) it will go in the bathroom.


Mine is in the 1/2 bathroom off my entry,much handier than having to run to the basement


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your mom's afghan is looking wonderful. I have several skeins of suede yarn that I want to make a bag out of.

So glad everyone in your family that was traveling were safe. Prayers continuing for Christopher and your entire family.



Angora1 said:


> My mom and sister are doing great as far as how they go through things. My sister is great outwardly and handles herself so well but she isn't sleeping and is getting about 3 hrs. tops. Understandable, but she looks absolutely beautiful and is so gracious and she may be my baby sister but I admire her. I hope she doesn't get sick herself.
> 
> Pacer, I must have said that wrong. Oh no, I can't get back in and edit it. Wow, where did that time go. Sorry about that. My mistake. Think DH must have asked me something.....LOL poor dear. Blame him when it is my forgetful mind. DH didn't miss the concert. It was his sisters who turned around and went home due to the snow.  Thank goodness DH made it!!! Thank you so much for caring. I appreciate your loving thoughts. My nephew's one younger brother lives in Texas and his flight home was cancelled due to bad weather down there.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally - a fudge recipe that I won't bomb.

thanks caren

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Well thank you and you are most welcome. I think the beauty is there to share so I do. I love the snow.
> 
> another receipt for you, a simple fugue. I will be letting the grands try this one out on Thanksgiving.
> 
> http://bakedfromabox.blogspot.ca/2012/07/cake-batter-fudge-10-minute-recipe.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell your mother that is a lovely afghan - I had never heard of swede yarn - will have to look that up.

nice sky picture - looked like that here this evening.

sam



Angora1 said:


> My mom and sister are doing great as far as how they go through things. My sister is great outwardly and handles herself so well but she isn't sleeping and is getting about 3 hrs. tops. Understandable, but she looks absolutely beautiful and is so gracious and she may be my baby sister but I admire her. I hope she doesn't get sick herself.
> 
> Pacer, I must have said that wrong. Oh no, I can't get back in and edit it. Wow, where did that time go. Sorry about that. My mistake. Think DH must have asked me something.....LOL poor dear. Blame him when it is my forgetful mind. DH didn't miss the concert. It was his sisters who turned around and went home due to the snow.  Thank goodness DH made it!!! Thank you so much for caring. I appreciate your loving thoughts. My nephew's one younger brother lives in Texas and his flight home was cancelled due to bad weather down there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora remember to take one day at a time. The hospital will work with them concerning the finances. Family and friends it sounds like are already stepping up and he will qualify for disablity.
From when my niece had her aneurysm this setback sounds pretty normal. We have him surrounded in prayers and are sending you lots of healing energy and hugs. Remember to still take care of you too. Love you my sister of the heart.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we most usually have a utility room for the washer and dryer. mine is a stackable and in the bathroom.

sam



darowil said:


> The things they like.
> Where do most Americans and Canadians keep their washing machines? Seeing this reminded me that in the UK the kitchen is the normal place. Over here I don't think we are allowed to keep them there-can't possibly mix dirty linen and food! Most places have a laundry where the washing machine, dryer if we have one and cleaning type stuff live (as well as the dirty washing). And in small places like flats (apartments) it will go in the bathroom.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great sweater - love the color.

sam



darowil said:


> The Cliffs of Moher were what I was trying to remember when I said we didn't see cliffs becuase of the fog- but got the jumpers. Reminds me I was going to post the jumper.The back is just the basket weave on the sleeves rather than more patterning (and not hand knitted I'm sure). And we did see rows of shops like these- maybe in Ennis!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have to laugh....of course this evening after poking fun at Kaye guess who had a little mousie in the kitchen behind the fridge...MEeeeeeeee.....eeeekkkkk....DD caught it after it got away from Alfred kitty and tossed it outside. eeeeekkkkkk! That's what I get for "not playing nice" LOFLMAO



darowil said:


> Somehow I think we will all be saying it was nice knowing you Kaye if we did that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have always had a laundry room or large utility room where our washer and dryer has been. In my daughter's apartment there is a large closet with louvered doors that holds the washer and dryer. Also has shelves for cleaning supplies.



darowil said:


> The things they like.
> Where do most Americans and Canadians keep their washing machines? Seeing this reminded me that in the UK the kitchen is the normal place. Over here I don't think we are allowed to keep them there-can't possibly mix dirty linen and food! Most places have a laundry where the washing machine, dryer if we have one and cleaning type stuff live (as well as the dirty washing). And in small places like flats (apartments) it will go in the bathroom.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Strawberry4U just told me I could tell KTP she has had neck surgery. My goodness, that is Gwen and her at almost the same time. Wouldn't it be wonderful if it got her out of pain. She still needs surgery in lower back but this was more important. She sends her regards to everyone and misses everyone.[/quote
> 
> Hopes that it reduces or relieves all of her pain. Hopefully she'll have the same luck with her back that Marla has had. She's been in such pain for so long, I really hope it helps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Knows I like my tea and coffee stuff, don't mess with them.
> Glad I don't have a cat this year I'm sure the grands will be bad enough.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Lol!! I can see Seth swinging from a limb.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> We are home. Some bad snow squalls near Erie, Pa., but they were short and the roads never got bad, so trip was ok. Weather was so bad that DH's couldn't make it to his concert and had to turn back. I stayed with my mother anyway and hadn't planned on going.
> 
> Right now my nephew has had a turn for the worse as I told you, that hasn't changed yet but the temperature is down and that is very positive. His pain can't be controlled and it is excruciating. Apparently it happens when the blood is throughout the brain and this was a big central aneurysm so it is affecting the whole brain, the blood is sensed as a foreign object and the arteries start to shut down. This is causing a lot of the trouble and they have to prevent strokes from happening during this critical time of 14 days after the aneurysm. I hope not longer, then the most dangerous time will be over. He has not slept since they brought him out of the forced sleep and that also is contributing to the problem, and even if he fell asleep they are wake him up every hour to check everything, so they explained that he has not had a deep sleep either. He has no job as his truck driving days are over. Thank God he doesn't know about this yet. My sister said he is like a child with temper tantrums and reasoning. Now we have to be patient and see what happens with time.


Hopes and prayers that they can get it all under control, and get him on the road to recovery. 
Glad you had a safe trip.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spent the evening working on a hat (duh) pattern. Used correct yarn, actually checked my gauge, correct needle, measured my head to be sure to make the correct size...love the hat BUT it ended up so BIG that it completely covers my entire head face, & neck. So, I'm turning it into a pillow and will make another one this time 2 sizes smaller...LOL..


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ok a couple of the photos I took when out this evening. The sky was very lovely


Beautiful for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

karma is a bitch. lol

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I have to laugh....of course this evening after poking fun at Kaye guess who had a little mousie in the kitchen behind the fridge...MEeeeeeeee.....eeeekkkkk....DD caught it after it got away from Alfred kitty and tossed it outside. eeeeekkkkkk! That's what I get for "not playing nice" LOFLMAO


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm off to bed. Prayers for healing and traveling mercies for all that need them. Everyone stay warm if it's cold or cool where it's hot. Will check in tomorrow. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm off to bed. Prayers for healing and traveling mercies for all that need them. Everyone stay warm if it's cold or cool where it's hot. Will check in tomorrow. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

geez...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that will make a great looking hat.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Spent the evening working on a hat (duh) pattern. Used correct yarn, actually checked my gauge, correct needle, measured my head to be sure to make the correct size...love the hat BUT it ended up so BIG that it completely covers my entire head face, & neck. So, I'm turning it into a pillow and will make another one this time 2 sizes smaller...LOL..


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My mom and sister are doing great as far as how they go through things. My sister is great outwardly and handles herself so well but she isn't sleeping and is getting about 3 hrs. tops. Understandable, but she looks absolutely beautiful and is so gracious and she may be my baby sister but I admire her. I hope she doesn't get sick herself.
> 
> Pacer, I must have said that wrong. Oh no, I can't get back in and edit it. Wow, where did that time go. Sorry about that. My mistake. Think DH must have asked me something.....LOL poor dear. Blame him when it is my forgetful mind. DH didn't miss the concert. It was his sisters who turned around and went home due to the snow.  Thank goodness DH made it!!! Thank you so much for caring. I appreciate your loving thoughts. My nephew's one younger brother lives in Texas and his flight home was cancelled due to bad weather down there.
> 
> ...


Your moms afghan looks wonderful, I like it with the blue also. 
The sky is beautiful also. I love when there is so much texture and attitude in the clouds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just finished these, we won't discuss how many times I ripped, frogged, and restarted though. But I think at this point I could almost do them with my eyes closed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Somehow I think we will all be saying it was nice knowing you Kaye if we did that.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The Cliffs of Moher were what I was trying to remember when I said we didn't see cliffs becuase of the fog- but got the jumpers. Reminds me I was going to post the jumper.The back is just the basket weave on the sleeves rather than more patterning (and not hand knitted I'm sure). And we did see rows of shops like these- maybe in Ennis!


That's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to laugh....of course this evening after poking fun at Kaye guess who had a little mousie in the kitchen behind the fridge...MEeeeeeeee.....eeeekkkkk....DD caught it after it got away from Alfred kitty and tossed it outside. eeeeekkkkkk! That's what I get for "not playing nice" LOFLMAO


LOLOLOL!!!! :XD: But I bet I have nightmares about mice again. Glad it was you and not me though. lol

Love the owl hat/pillow, too cute.

Good night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm all caught up so I'm going to bed, have to go to Ft. Collins in the morning going to run some errands that I want to accomplish so I can get somethings in the mail when we get back. 
Have a great night all, hugs and kisses.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to laugh....of course this evening after poking fun at Kaye guess who had a little mousie in the kitchen behind the fridge...MEeeeeeeee.....eeeekkkkk....DD caught it after it got away from Alfred kitty and tossed it outside. eeeeekkkkkk! That's what I get for "not playing nice" LOFLMAO


Think thats called getting your just desserts somehow! And I thought you said your cat would deal with it! Maybe your newest hat could catch them for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent the evening working on a hat (duh) pattern. Used correct yarn, actually checked my gauge, correct needle, measured my head to be sure to make the correct size...love the hat BUT it ended up so BIG that it completely covers my entire head face, & neck. So, I'm turning it into a pillow and will make another one this time 2 sizes smaller...LOL..


Looks like it woudl make a good tea cosy- but for that to be useful you need a tea pot.

And now I'm off to knitting- I've taught almost all the people who come to do socks, they all love the toe up magic loop. Had to teach most of them magic loop as well. So see you later this evening (its 4.30pm here).


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora, you nephew is having a rough time, and so are you all. There will be plenty of prayers for him, and you, from across the world I'm sure. Glad to hear you journeyed safely, do try not to worry too much! {{{ big hug}}}
Valerie, I saw a TV programme about the comet, just looked out this morning but it seems very cloudy so can't expect to see it unless it clears soon. There will be other chances. Glad you are breathing more easily.
Darowil, your German mug is from the town where the WW2 art hoard was found recently. Did you hear about it? - lots of mega-valuable paintings hidden behind tins of food etc....
Back to catchup now before I get up; its 6.42 am Monday .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely poledra - well done.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Just finished these, we won't discuss how many times I ripped, frogged, and restarted though. But I think at this point I could almost do them with my eyes closed.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Here is a shot of a piece mom is working on with suede yarn. She didn't have enough so she added blue from her tiny stash, but I like it with the blue. She is afraid you will see her mistakes and I told her not to worry. We call them a design element.
> 
> Photo of the sky as we got nearer home.


Love your mum's afghan, the blue works well. And I see no mistakes.

That dark cloud looks threatening but the colours are really impressive. And I can appreciate it from the comfort of my kitchen!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now that was sure making use of all the available space! A step up I guess from the tin tub hanging on the wall that needed to be bought down and hand filled for the weekly bath (wonder why they only bathed once a week?).


Well, if you had to warm the bath water by the kettleful on the fire and had to banish visitors on bath night..... You had a weekly bath and daily 'lick and promise' at the sink!
Edit: Just seen Martina's comments to the same effect and your reply.... :lol:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Just finished these, we won't discuss how many times I ripped, frogged, and restarted though. But I think at this point I could almost do them with my eyes closed.


These really pop! Love the honeycomb pattern.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> The Cliffs of Moher were what I was trying to remember when I said we didn't see cliffs becuase of the fog- but got the jumpers. Reminds me I was going to post the jumper.The back is just the basket weave on the sleeves rather than more patterning (and not hand knitted I'm sure). And we did see rows of shops like these- maybe in Ennis!


When I read that you hadn't seen the cliffs I supposed that 
it had to be Moher. So come back soon and we'll go together! There are often musicians playing along the path at the top of the cliffs and hearing a harp being played in that magical place makes a wonderful memory. So we'll visit Moher and the Giant's Causeway as the latter is only 60 miles from Belfast. Then we'll go on to Derry, the most complete late-medieval walled city remaining in Europe, I'm told (I'm going there tomorrow) and then on to Donegal!! Dreams come true. It could happen. Have you ever tackled an Aran sweater? They aren't at all difficult.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

TNS said:


> Angora, you nephew is having a rough time, and so are you all. There will be plenty of prayers for him, and you, from across the world I'm sure. Glad to hear you journeyed safely, do try not to worry too much! {{{ big hug}}}
> Valerie, I saw a TV programme about the comet, just looked out this morning but it seems very cloudy so can't expect to see it unless it clears soon. There will be other chances. Glad you are breathing more easily.
> Darowil, your German mug is from the town where the WW2 art hoard was found recently. Did you hear about it? - lots of mega-valuable paintings hidden behind tins of food etc....
> Back to catchup now before I get up; its 6.42 am Monday .


I think the comet becomes visible from next Monday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> SugarSugar it sounds as if you really got a good deal on the new fridge. Way to go!
> 
> I'm up early but then I went to bed at 7:15 pm. Wasn't feeling well. Feel better now. This cold has worn me out at bit.
> 
> ...


I do hope that cold of yours goes away soon. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Cathy. I see you are offline, it is 2 am., here so I guess that is fair enough. Hope you are sleeping well! How is the family?


Yep I was sleeping.  Mostly the same really. Mum's foot is improving so thats good. She has a hair app tomorrow and I have one the next day. Oscar is good except he chewed up another bed on Sat. :shock: This is not a good thing. :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I really like the idea with the freezer on the bottom....good for you...that's the way to negotiate!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick check in. Just went to take turkey from freezer to put in the refrigerator and...guess I'm #3...freezer somehow got cut off and my 2 turkeys are now thawed and must be cooked. Thank goodness they were still cool but dang it! Called my sister and she is going to come get the one turkey and cook it so I'm off now to cook my thanksgiving turkey very early. Grumble, grumble, grumble.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I googled the designer and found a larger pic of the mitts...I think I can adapt it. Will also go check lionbrand site


Found these , might help you figure out a pattern


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If he has disability insurance, hopefully there's both a short term policy and a long term policy....he has someone looking out for him as long as HR is involved, he should be in good hands and they'll take care of everything...your sister has enough to deal with -- this friend can be the go between too.

Thinking of you and praying that your nephew finds some relief soon and is on the way to recovery.



Angora1 said:


> He delivered cars so he drove one of those semis you see going along with all the cars on it. He used to drive Hazardous Materials but finally got to stop doing that. He had insurance and I believe it was through the company. Tried not to bombard my sister with too many questions like this but got a few in. She told me the company has a HR department and have started processing disability for him thanks to a friend. That is certainly a blessing as I was concerned that he had no insurance. Goodness, DH saw the doctor last month and it was over $1000 just for one short procedure and two quick follow-ups. Can you imagine what weeks in ICU will be with all these specialists. Well, I guess some of you can imagine and sadly, know from experience.
> 
> I will tell my sister about Medicaid. Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathy....me too. I was watching the news of the bad weather in Texas today and praying that your are travelling safely.



Angora1 said:


> Thank you but I am hoping you are safe. Some bad weather out there. Icy roads yesterday near Columbus. Please stay safe or if too bad, stay put. Hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Angora, you nephew is having a rough time, and so are you all. There will be plenty of prayers for him, and you, from across the world I'm sure. Glad to hear you journeyed safely, do try not to worry too much! {{{ big hug}}}
> Valerie, I saw a TV programme about the comet, just looked out this morning but it seems very cloudy so can't expect to see it unless it clears soon. There will be other chances. Glad you are breathing more easily.
> Darowil, your German mug is from the town where the WW2 art hoard was found recently. Did you hear about it? - lots of mega-valuable paintings hidden behind tins of food etc....
> Back to catchup now before I get up; its 6.42 am Monday .


Hadn't heard about it nowho knows what might turn up where. So was the food from WW2 or had someone hidden it since?


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora remember to take one day at a time. The hospital will work with them concerning the finances. Family and friends it sounds like are already stepping up and he will qualify for disablity.
> From when my niece had her aneurysm this setback sounds pretty normal. We have him surrounded in prayers and are sending you lots of healing energy and hugs. Remember to still take care of you too. Love you my sister of the heart.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to laugh....of course this evening after poking fun at Kaye guess who had a little mousie in the kitchen behind the fridge...MEeeeeeeee.....eeeekkkkk....DD caught it after it got away from Alfred kitty and tossed it outside. eeeeekkkkkk! That's what I get for "not playing nice" LOFLMAO


Lol lol lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> When I read that you hadn't seen the cliffs I supposed that
> it had to be Moher. So come back soon and we'll go together! There are often musicians playing along the path at the top of the cliffs and hearing a harp being played in that magical place makes a wonderful memory. So we'll visit Moher and the Giant's Causeway as the latter is only 60 miles from Belfast. Then we'll go on to Derry, the most complete late-medieval walled city remaining in Europe, I'm told (I'm going there tomorrow) and then on to Donegal!! Dreams come true. It could happen. Have you ever tackled an Aran sweater? They aren't at all difficult.


Now thats sounds wonderful- and add a deviation to relatives (who I think are in the centre somewhere- but it won't be far from almost anywhere in Ireland).

only this morning I was dreaming with Maryanne about a round the world ticket-and laughing at all the places I wanted to go so I could catch with friends I meet online. I would really love to head back to the UK for a long time some time. 
Have a lovley itme in Moher tomorrow.
I did some Aran styles back a while ago. In fact after I looked at this one today I thought I really should do one again. But i am forever finding things I want to do.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a chilly Surrey. Once again I seem to be pages behind.

Had a nice time with the family yesterday and Little Madam and I knitted some little Christmas stockings to hang on the tree.

This morning I have the WI Knitting group here and we will continue making things for our CHristmas sale.

Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Monday photos....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hadn't heard about it nowho knows what might turn up where. So was the food from WW2 or had someone hidden it since?


Some accounts say it was behind food tins, others say carefully filed...but assume the food was up to date. Lots on news sites eg.

"Germany: huge art hoard includes unknown Chagall - Yahoo News
news.yahoo.com/germany-huge-art-hoard-includes-unknown-chagall-1146...
5 Nov 2013 - From Yahoo News: AUGSBURG, Germany (AP)  A hoard of more than ... " Degenerate art" was largely modern or abstract works by artists that ..."


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Darn it...I swear I click...wait several minutes...nothing happens so I click again and BOOM...a double post.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just saw one on sale here for $27 and was thinking about getting one. May do so tomorrow.
> 
> By the way...welcome Bonnie! I kept forgetting to say how nice it is to have more folks joining in. Glad you're with us!


And welcome from me too. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Some accounts say it was behind food tins, others say carefully filed...but assume the food was up to date. Lots on news sites eg.
> 
> "Germany: huge art hoard includes unknown Chagall - Yahoo News
> news.yahoo.com/germany-huge-art-hoard-includes-unknown-chagall-1146...
> 5 Nov 2013 - From Yahoo News: AUGSBURG, Germany (AP)  A hoard of more than ... " Degenerate art" was largely modern or abstract works by artists that ..."


David heard about it- I don't always keep up too well with the world news.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had a good time at Luke's birthday party yesterday, there must have been close to 25 kids there ranging in age from 2 weeks to 12 years old! Bedlam! However they all had a good time and even the adults enjoyed the magician! My niece gave Luke his first haircut just before the party and he looked really smart in his waistcoat, pin-stripe trousers, white shirt and red bow-tie! This is the best photo I managed to take (  ) as he crawled back to his favourite thing in the house ......the washing machine!


He is just too gorgeous.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think we should all knit one and send it to Kaye....heheheh


 :thumbup: Re the mice that Sam posted. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Strawberry4U just told me I could tell KTP she has had neck surgery. My goodness, that is Gwen and her at almost the same time. Wouldn't it be wonderful if it got her out of pain. She still needs surgery in lower back but this was more important. She sends her regards to everyone and misses everyone.


Thanks for updating us.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I just have to give a Huge thank you to everyone one here for their support and prayers for my nephew. :thumbup:
> 
> THANK YOU.
> 
> My sister said to thank you also.


I have everything crossed that he will turn for the better very soon. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to laugh....of course this evening after poking fun at Kaye guess who had a little mousie in the kitchen behind the fridge...MEeeeeeeee.....eeeekkkkk....DD caught it after it got away from Alfred kitty and tossed it outside. eeeeekkkkkk! That's what I get for "not playing nice" LOFLMAO


 :shock: Eeeww !


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Started a post and lost it! Forgive me if I forget anyone, as going back over it again the old brain forgets! :roll: 
Angora, keeping good vibes heading to your nephew and his family, what a tough time they are going through. Glad to hear that Strawberry's on the mend and I hope this op will help her pain. Tell your mum her afghan looks great. I couldn't think to knit something so big, that's why I usually stick to baby things!
Caren, love the photographs although it does look cold. It's quite mild here today although it's cloudy, but at least it's dry!
Julie, so glad you are able to speak to Fale again, it must really lift your spirits to hear him.
Kehinkle, drive safely Kathy and it's so good to hear from you.
Sassafras, hope you're feeling better again today and able to get out and walk with Maya.
Designer, that was a great photo of you and your son, Shirley.
Gwen, hope the neck is still improving and please tell Marianne I was asking after her.
AZ, hope Alan's having a better day today and that you're tickety-boo too!
Poledra, don't work too hard today - I wish I had half your energy, girl!
Pacer, be sure to post pics of your son's cards if you can. I would love to see them. How great that he is using his talent to help others.
Darowil, Is the cricket still on or is it all over? Hope you're enjoying it anyway. Asked DH if he knew, but he doesn't follow the cricket, so he hadn't a clue!
I picked up Luke at 7.30 this morning and he'd already been up for an hour (much to his dad's disgust!) so he's now crashed out and hopefully will sleep for an hour and a half, or so. I'll get some more pics later (as long as you are not all bored of them?) and show him off again! I got his dad's wee chair, (which my mum and dad gave to him when he was 4) down from the loft and Luke just loved it. We sat him in it and he sat and grinned then clapped his hands. This is the latest 'trick, he claps his hands and we've all to clap too and shout, "Hooray!" He thinks this is so funny! Off now to get a coffee and empty the dishwasher before he wakes. I'm now realising that when we 'watch' him that is literally all we do,'watch' him! As my brother once said," Home entertainment!"


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent the evening working on a hat (duh) pattern. Used correct yarn, actually checked my gauge, correct needle, measured my head to be sure to make the correct size...love the hat BUT it ended up so BIG that it completely covers my entire head face, & neck. So, I'm turning it into a pillow and will make another one this time 2 sizes smaller...LOL..


 :thumbup: Great job, even if it is big.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Just finished these, we won't discuss how many times I ripped, frogged, and restarted though. But I think at this point I could almost do them with my eyes closed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning, Sugar!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> The things they like.
> Where do most Americans and Canadians keep their washing machines? Seeing this reminded me that in the UK the kitchen is the normal place. Over here I don't think we are allowed to keep them there-can't possibly mix dirty linen and food! Most places have a laundry where the washing machine, dryer if we have one and cleaning type stuff live (as well as the dirty washing). And in small places like flats (apartments) it will go in the bathroom.


I didn't realise that was why washing machines were not often in the kitchen abroad! I've now got a utility room and my washing machine's in there, but up to 3 years ago it was in the kitchen and we haven't died a death yet!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Morning, Sugar!


Hey there, I have finally caught up again. Heading to bed shortly. We are supposed to have 25c tomorrow... yay. I have a neighbour helping me tomorrow afternoon... big load to the tip, from a clean up in garage and room behind garage. It will make a difference. Its been needing doing for years.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> The effort required to heat that water from a coal fired boiler, emptying the bath out, ensuring privacy for the adults and having little space, together with the other kitchen duties to be done made it a weekly only event. They did wash and keep themselves clean all the other days though. When I was a young girl we lived that way as did many of my older relatives for a long time. It was a lot of work on top of all the other hard work they did.


My friend always says that if there's not a bath or a shower available then you should wash down as far as possible, then you should wash up as far as possible......then you wash possible!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hey there, I have finally caught up again. Heading to bed shortly. We are supposed to have 25c tomorrow... yay. I have a neighbour helping me tomorrow afternoon... big load to the tip, from a clean up in garage and room behind garage. It will make a difference. Its been needing doing for years.


Always feels good when you get a space cleared out, doesn't it. We've cleared out one side of the loft as DH was putting in more insulation and I am NOT putting half of the rubbish back in. We tend to shove things in the loft rather than take them to the tip just because it's easier! :roll:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Ok a couple of the photos I took when out this evening. The sky was very lovely


Lovely photos Caren. Sky and snow are two of my favourite photo subjects. One of these days I must try and get the hang of posting photos here. Since my recent photography course I have resolved to take more photos when out and about.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Lol!! I can see Seth swinging from a limb.


When her kids were wee my friend used to put her Christmas tree in the mesh play pen!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> My mom and sister are doing great as far as how they go through things. My sister is great outwardly and handles herself so well but she isn't sleeping and is getting about 3 hrs. tops. Understandable, but she looks absolutely beautiful and is so gracious and she may be my baby sister but I admire her. I hope she doesn't get sick herself.
> 
> Pacer, I must have said that wrong. Oh no, I can't get back in and edit it. Wow, where did that time go. Sorry about that. My mistake. Think DH must have asked me something.....LOL poor dear. Blame him when it is my forgetful mind. DH didn't miss the concert. It was his sisters who turned around and went home due to the snow.  Thank goodness DH made it!!! Thank you so much for caring. I appreciate your loving thoughts. My nephew's one younger brother lives in Texas and his flight home was cancelled due to bad weather down there.
> 
> ...


Your Mom's knitting is beautiful. I can't see any mistakes.
Love the sky picture - that black cloud looks really menacing. Glad you made it home safely. Continued prayers for your nephew and all the family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent the evening working on a hat (duh) pattern. Used correct yarn, actually checked my gauge, correct needle, measured my head to be sure to make the correct size...love the hat BUT it ended up so BIG that it completely covers my entire head face, & neck. So, I'm turning it into a pillow and will make another one this time 2 sizes smaller...LOL..


Looks great! It'll be a smashing cushion.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now that was sure making use of all the available space! A step up I guess from the tin tub hanging on the wall that needed to be bought down and hand filled for the weekly bath (wonder why they only bathed once a week?).


Probably only bathed once a week because it was such a palaver getting the bath down and filled with hot water. Had to be filled a bucketful at a time carried from the back scullery. And if it was in front of the living room fire it meant that this room was disrupted!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now thats sounds wonderful- and add a deviation to relatives (who I think are in the centre somewhere- but it won't be far from almost anywhere in Ireland).
> 
> And of course you'd have to call by here too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

angelam said:


> Probably only bathed once a week because it was such a palaver getting the bath down and filled with hot water. Had to be filled a bucketful at a time carried from the back scullery. And if it was in front of the living room fire it meant that this room was disrupted!


Sorry! See that's already been answered!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Just finished these, we won't discuss how many times I ripped, frogged, and restarted though. But I think at this point I could almost do them with my eyes closed.


Well worth the aggro - they look great. Well done you!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly Surrey. Once again I seem to be pages behind.
> 
> Had a nice time with the family yesterday and Little Madam and I knitted some little Christmas stockings to hang on the tree.
> 
> ...


Morning Fi. Nothing like a log fire to cheer you up when it's cold. This house is the first one I've ever lived in that doesn't have a fireplace. It used to be a tradition with us that you always had a log fire on Christmas Day. I remember one Christmas that the weather was extremely mild but we sat there with a fire going and all the windows open wide!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Darowil, Is the cricket still on or is it all over? Hope you're enjoying it anyway. Asked DH if he knew, but he doesn't follow the cricket, so he hadn't a clue!


I enjoyed almost all it- at last we beat the English! Now to keep it up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I didn't realise that was why washing machines were not often in the kitchen abroad! I've now got a utility room and my washing machine's in there, but up to 3 years ago it was in the kitchen and we haven't died a death yet!


And we all survived 3 years of it in London.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Now thats sounds wonderful- and add a deviation to relatives (who I think are in the centre somewhere- but it won't be far from almost anywhere in Ireland).
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

OK Prague tonight. Went here with Maryanne and a friend from work. 
A few good memories from there. The first time we came across a lot of snow just lying around in the city for a long time. One day we tried going out to a wonderful medieval town but never got there. There was a blizzard and for Australians and a South African this was exciting in itself. Never felt at risk but the idea of being in such terrible weather that we couldn't go where we wanted had a thrill of its own. And we had an interesting talk with the tour guide (we were the only 3) and we started discussing the comparison between then and under the communists. She told us how much worse they were materially now. But then looked at us and said 'but now we are free'. The first time I had actually come across this- freedom being something we take for granted and yet here she was saying that freedom was worth a much worse living standard.
Praque is a beautiful town with many of its old buildings still intact despite WW2. we tried to get out to a concentration camp- but got there too late to see much.
We came to know the Hungry Jacks very well- it had a public toilet and was central so we would pop in at least once a day, buy a coffee and/or a muffin (and as I was the only hot drink drinker I had a few) and visit the toilet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Night Night all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My mom and sister are doing great as far as how they go through things. My sister is great outwardly and handles herself so well but she isn't sleeping and is getting about 3 hrs. tops. Understandable, but she looks absolutely beautiful and is so gracious and she may be my baby sister but I admire her. I hope she doesn't get sick herself.
> 
> Pacer, I must have said that wrong. Oh no, I can't get back in and edit it. Wow, where did that time go. Sorry about that. My mistake. Think DH must have asked me something.....LOL poor dear. Blame him when it is my forgetful mind. DH didn't miss the concert. It was his sisters who turned around and went home due to the snow.  Thank goodness DH made it!!! Thank you so much for caring. I appreciate your loving thoughts. My nephew's one younger brother lives in Texas and his flight home was cancelled due to bad weather down there.
> 
> ...


Keeping your entire family in my prayers. So glad God delayed them at the hospital so they missed the accident. We never know about these things until after the fact....sometimes those irritations and aggravations save our lives.
Please tell your mom her afghan is beautiful....like you said there's never a mistake but 'design elements'. And that's the only 'designing' I ever do!!
Please stay safe...
Hugs and prayers for you and yours,
JuneK


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Night Night all.


Sweet dreams x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Pacer. Appreciate so much. A very good friend of his already called his work and started the papers going for disability. Now that is a good friend. He also said he would move them in with him if that is what they need. Thank you for that advice. Yes, I think everyone has forgotten about the Holidays but since he has children, I think they will try and make it as normal as they can. The other grandma is taking the children tonight and they will decorate the Christmas Tree, so she didn't forget. Thank Goodness.


And God bless that friend...he's truly a great friend. Everyone should be so lucky...I will keep him in my prayers when I pray for you family.
I hope everyone can find something to be thankful for even when it probably feels as if life is too much to bear. We just have to remember we're never alone.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> The things they like.
> Where do most Americans and Canadians keep their washing machines? Seeing this reminded me that in the UK the kitchen is the normal place. Over here I don't think we are allowed to keep them there-can't possibly mix dirty linen and food! Most places have a laundry where the washing machine, dryer if we have one and cleaning type stuff live (as well as the dirty washing). And in small places like flats (apartments) it will go in the bathroom.


When I had my townhouse, there was a separate laundry room...so that's where my washer and dryer lived as well as the cat's litter pan. Here in my apartment building, there's a laundry room on each of the floors. Pay, of course. It's so nice not to go outside the building to a separate laundry building like so many apartments have.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sending lots of prayers and healing energy to Strawberry! I sure hope it helps her at least as much as it has me! I too opted for the neck before the lower back. Best wishes Strawberry! {{{{HUGS}}}}


seconding Gwen's thoughts, here- I have missed you Strawberry, and pray that the surgery has relieved some of the pain you endure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally - a fudge recipe that I won't bomb.
> 
> thanks caren
> 
> sam


caren you are a temptress- I could be persuaded to try that one- but on my own, I would not dare!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to laugh....of course this evening after poking fun at Kaye guess who had a little mousie in the kitchen behind the fridge...MEeeeeeeee.....eeeekkkkk....DD caught it after it got away from Alfred kitty and tossed it outside. eeeeekkkkkk! That's what I get for "not playing nice" LOFLMAO


ROFL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent the evening working on a hat (duh) pattern. Used correct yarn, actually checked my gauge, correct needle, measured my head to be sure to make the correct size...love the hat BUT it ended up so BIG that it completely covers my entire head face, & neck. So, I'm turning it into a pillow and will make another one this time 2 sizes smaller...LOL..


Oh dear! but it will make a fun cushion!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> He delivered cars so he drove one of those semis you see going along with all the cars on it. He used to drive Hazardous Materials but finally got to stop doing that. He had insurance and I believe it was through the company. Tried not to bombard my sister with too many questions like this but got a few in. She told me the company has a HR department and have started processing disability for him thanks to a friend. That is certainly a blessing as I was concerned that he had no insurance. Goodness, DH saw the doctor last month and it was over $1000 just for one short procedure and two quick follow-ups. Can you imagine what weeks in ICU will be with all these specialists. Well, I guess some of you can imagine and sadly, know from experience.
> 
> I will tell my sister about Medicaid. Thank you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> continuing prayers and healing energy to nephew and all concerned.
> 
> prayers for the doctors that they can bring him back to health.
> 
> sam


AMEN!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

nittergma said:


> I just dropped my printer trying to get at the printer cartridges. I had to put it back together. So far, it works. Now if I can figure out how to get the cartridges out!!
> 
> Good night everyone, have a blessed night/morning nittergma


 :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> When I read that you hadn't seen the cliffs I supposed that
> it had to be Moher. So come back soon and we'll go together! There are often musicians playing along the path at the top of the cliffs and hearing a harp being played in that magical place makes a wonderful memory. So we'll visit Moher and the Giant's Causeway as the latter is only 60 miles from Belfast. Then we'll go on to Derry, the most complete late-medieval walled city remaining in Europe, I'm told (I'm going there tomorrow) and then on to Donegal!! Dreams come true. It could happen. Have you ever tackled an Aran sweater? They aren't at all difficult.


Would that be a general invitation, Valerie?!!!!!!! If I were ever to get back to Britain again? And I agree about Aran work- if you have a good pattern to follow first time, it is just a matter of not loosing your head when you get to the cables. My first cables I did at 11 on a baby bootee (two) and I can assure you that took a lot of courage to follow the pattern, it seemed so impossible, but I got there. Mum had me knitting at 6, but was tired of me just designing and knitting for my dolls. She finally persuaded me to go for a sweater at 15- took forever- but I got there in the end.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> The Cliffs of Moher were what I was trying to remember when I said we didn't see cliffs becuase of the fog- but got the jumpers. Reminds me I was going to post the jumper.The back is just the basket weave on the sleeves rather than more patterning (and not hand knitted I'm sure). And we did see rows of shops like these- maybe in Ennis!


Beautiful lovely color, :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep I was sleeping.  Mostly the same really. Mum's foot is improving so thats good. She has a hair app tomorrow and I have one the next day. Oscar is good except he chewed up another bed on Sat. :shock: This is not a good thing. :thumbdown:


I hope at least that it was his bed!? It will be the second teeth thing no doubt! Ringo was 5 months when I got back from Europe, and came to me a few days later- but at that point he was more concerned to knock Rufus into shape- boy could he bash up one so big- I despaired of ever having harmony at home! But we got there in the end. Hope you are asleep again- it is approaching 2 am., again- but it is a good time to catch-up before too many in America are getting too chatty! (said with lots of love!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Found these , might help you figure out a pattern


Those look easy enough to copy- am thinking they would be a fun gift for the GK's thanks dollyclaire!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> A slightly larger deviation- but you didn't think I would skip you or Scotland did you- you would have little say in the matter! well I guess you could have refused to give your address and phone number.


As if!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly Surrey. Once again I seem to be pages behind.
> 
> Had a nice time with the family yesterday and Little Madam and I knitted some little Christmas stockings to hang on the tree.
> 
> ...


I have a bad habit here, of catching the Monday photos on Tuesday- but I guess with the time difference I should be used to that- having lived with it since I was ten! Hope you are having a lovely, busy day Purplefi- even if you don't get to catch up with us all! lovely photos as always!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Some accounts say it was behind food tins, others say carefully filed...but assume the food was up to date. Lots on news sites eg.
> 
> "Germany: huge art hoard includes unknown Chagall - Yahoo News
> news.yahoo.com/germany-huge-art-hoard-includes-unknown-chagall-1146...
> 5 Nov 2013 - From Yahoo News: AUGSBURG, Germany (AP)  A hoard of more than ... " Degenerate art" was largely modern or abstract works by artists that ..."


Wow- I must look this up- I love Chagall!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to laugh....of course this evening after poking fun at Kaye guess who had a little mousie in the kitchen behind the fridge...MEeeeeeeee.....eeeekkkkk....DD caught it after it got away from Alfred kitty and tossed it outside. eeeeekkkkkk! That's what I get for "not playing nice" LOFLMAO


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> caren you are a temptress- I could be persuaded to try that one- but on my own, I would not dare!!!!!!!!!!


   You could make it up and share it with the ladies at church or the neighbour children.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Started a post and lost it! Forgive me if I forget anyone, as going back over it again the old brain forgets! :roll: ...
> Julie, so glad you are able to speak to Fale again, it must really lift your spirits to hear him.
> Kehinkle, drive safely Kathy and it's so good to hear from you.
> Sassafras, hope you're feeling better again today and able to get out and walk with Maya.
> ...


Started to delete- and then thought I would second much of what Kate is saying anyway!
* Kate* have a lovely day with Luke! How I wish my circumstances were different - but some decisions you just have to live with- and hopefully eventually the GK's will come visit their Nana before she is too decrepit- hopefully too, it won't be much longer and I will be able to afford the home 0800 number that will let the GK's call me- as Toll calls seem to be a forbidden extravagance in Bronwen's household.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent the evening working on a hat (duh) pattern. Used correct yarn, actually checked my gauge, correct needle, measured my head to be sure to make the correct size...love the hat BUT it ended up so BIG that it completely covers my entire head face, & neck. So, I'm turning it into a pillow and will make another one this time 2 sizes smaller...LOL..


Now that's an awesome idea, love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Just finished these, we won't discuss how many times I ripped, frogged, and restarted though. But I think at this point I could almost do them with my eyes closed.


Beautiful, and the colors are lovely, one day I will learn to do that pattern.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

KateB said:


> When her kids were wee my friend used to put her Christmas tree in the mesh play pen!


I did the same. My second child walked at nine months starting just a few weeks before Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I didn't realise that was why washing machines were not often in the kitchen abroad! I've now got a utility room and my washing machine's in there, but up to 3 years ago it was in the kitchen and we haven't died a death yet!


We have laws forbidding kitchen Washing Machines, I think they have to be separated by two doors- at least I know toilets have to have two doors between (that makes sense to me) we also are allowed Washing Machines in the bathroom, but more usually have a small laundry room- although the lucky have a bit more space. I have a single tub as well in mine- but that is excellent for washing Ringo dishes, the garden buckets, etc. and is the drain for the washing machine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My friend always says that if there's not a bath or a shower available then you should wash down as far as possible, then you should wash up as far as possible......then you wash possible!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: As a Scot, that is what we used to do between showers- even at boarding school our showers were cold- but once a week we had a shallow- warm bath. Sometimes at home mum would heat the water for us all to have a bath only once a month. But we did have a basin and jug for hot water in the bedrooms. In New Zealand we had the luxury of a shower that was a whole, small room to itself. And a hip bath. Don't think we used that for long- but it was a novelty at first, when we first had the farm.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly Surrey. Once again I seem to be pages behind.
> 
> Had a nice time with the family yesterday and Little Madam and I knitted some little Christmas stockings to hang on the tree.
> 
> ...


Lovely, fire place is perfect with the blue sky, looks toasty, with coffee. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pics as promised.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent the evening working on a hat (duh) pattern. Used correct yarn, actually checked my gauge, correct needle, measured my head to be sure to make the correct size...love the hat BUT it ended up so BIG that it completely covers my entire head face, & neck. So, I'm turning it into a pillow and will make another one this time 2 sizes smaller...LOL..


Well, it's cute anyway....Makes you wonder about knitting instructions sometimes??
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Started a post and lost it! Forgive me if I forget anyone, as going back over it again the old brain forgets! :roll:
> Angora, keeping good vibes heading to your nephew and his family, what a tough time they are going through. Glad to hear that Strawberry's on the mend and I hope this op will help her pain. Tell your mum her afghan looks great. I couldn't think to knit something so big, that's why I usually stick to baby things!


Thank you Kate. Mom actually knit us a King-size afghan years ago and I was asking how she did that. She doesn't know. Says she just did it. I will tell her, she will be thrilled.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a chilly Great Bend. 
We are registering at -13.8c/ 7f, my goodness it has gone up by three degrees since I've been up. 

Morning coffee is served.

I may not be able to keep up again today I have to go out and about to get some errands done. 

Healing energy and hugs being sent to those in need. 
Extra healing light to our KTP members families that are going through trying times.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just finished these, we won't discuss how many times I ripped, frogged, and restarted though. But I think at this point I could almost do them with my eyes closed.


They're really cute! Looks as if they'd be nice and warm!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Probably only bathed once a week because it was such a palaver getting the bath down and filled with hot water. Had to be filled a bucketful at a time carried from the back scullery. And if it was in front of the living room fire it meant that this room was disrupted!


Even with the luxury of being able to fill the hip bath with a hose that Mum rigged up, we very quickly discovered that the next problem is emptying it- we learned about syphons, though. But then Mum got us a Keith Hay home for our bedrooms- the house had only one bedroom- because Mum was not prepared to have no dining room, we lost one bedroom for that- so the boys and me ended up semi detached, but with a toilet and hand basin- baths were probably once a week at this time- for some reason I never liked showering- may be all those cold showers at boarding school? And electric water heating is literally at the tap- not like when you are having to heat water on the Raeburn- and all the coke that that took- no wonder Mum rationed baths. We had one delivery of coke a year usually- and it just had to last out. This was in Scotland. We had only generated electricity- no mains power till 1952, even though we could see the much vaunted Hydro Electric pipes coming down the hillside on the other side of the Loch.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> karma is a bitch. lol
> 
> sam


It seems to be catching - Pat thought he saw one the other day -- no other signs but he put out a trap. Sure enough he caught one. We sometimes have problems as people leave the front door to the condo open when they are moving in and out - anyway -- haven't seen a sign of one since. We are on the main floor and quite often get one this time of the year -- We think they try to get inside out of the cold.

I woke up at 5 am today -- slept well until then. will likely have a nap this afternoon after we do our grocery shopping . Hayley is coming back for another sleep over. People flying in from all over for her dad's retirement -- all worked with him on the airline - it is a large community and he is well known. Gets his watch today and hands in his pass- I hope he enjoys retirement - although I doubt he will remain jobless as he would not enjoy that.

We will see what the future brings- won't know for awhile yet exactly what is going to happen as far as the move is concerned. I am not worrying about it. Huge undertaking at our age - I am less enthusiastic when I think about packing and getting ready for a move. Whatever is decided will work for us.

Our big football game yesterday-- won by Saskatchewan so all us Westerners are very happy-- party across the hall, but didn't worry us too much as we were that age once - (long ago).

American Thanksgiving - the time has flown by -- we always get a phone call on Thanksgiving as our friends all meet after the dinner - and those that are still going give us a phone call each year. Fewer every year but we will be talking to them again on Thursday.

Not too cold -- -6F -- no wind so that is quite mild for this time of the year. November 25 - one month until Christmas-- time flies by. Talk to you all later.

For those who are feeling badly, and those who have problems in their lives right now -- and for anyone who has something going on that causes stress - I think of you all.

AZsticks-- I have been thinking of you all the time -- I hope your DH feels better-- we seem to have one thing after another.

I have not had a chance to get a letter away to Charlotte- hope to do that today-- I have it started - my thoughts are with her - such a wonderful, kind lady. I hope she gets to see pontuf in the near future.

Sassifras -- hope you are feeling better too-

Sam-- how did Heidi's party go? well I hope.

lots going on. Angora1 - I am praying for your nephew. It is very scary - I pray that he comes through it without any major after effects.

I know I have missed lots of people but haven't caught up yet - hope to do that today. take care everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly Surrey. Once again I seem to be pages behind.
> 
> Had a nice time with the family yesterday and Little Madam and I knitted some little Christmas stockings to hang on the tree.
> 
> ...


Hope you can get a photo of your group's Christmas Sale items...I imagine they will be lovely.
Thank you for the chilly Surrey picture. I sure miss my fireplace..even if it doesn't give off a lot of heat, a fireplace is so comforting!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A little something for those of us that don't already have enough to do before christmas. :roll: :shock:

http://www.repeatcrafterme.com/2013/11/crocheted-snowball-wreath.html


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora, my heart goes out to you! prayers coming his way!


Thank you Julie. I know you are always here for each and every one of us. Your prayers are appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You could make it up and share it with the ladies at church or the neighbour children.


I have a mission to try to find savoury things for the kids- far too many rotten teeth in NZ!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I hope to have time to thank each of you for your prayers. If I don't get to can I give you all a big thank you. I have to help DH now as one of the cars isn't running and I have to follow him up to the auto repair with AAA to the rescue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pics as promised.


What splendid pics, Kate- please keep them coming! Makes up a little for all I am missing out on- Bronwen does not take many photos of DGS - she took masses of DGD but seems to forget her own issues over how few photos there are of herself being number two.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Some accounts say it was behind food tins, others say carefully filed...but assume the food was up to date. Lots on news sites eg.
> 
> "Germany: huge art hoard includes unknown Chagall - Yahoo News
> news.yahoo.com/germany-huge-art-hoard-includes-unknown-chagall-1146...
> 5 Nov 2013 - From Yahoo News: AUGSBURG, Germany (AP)  A hoard of more than ... " Degenerate art" was largely modern or abstract works by artists that ..."


Just read part of the article...seems like they can't locate the owner of the apartment where they were found. from the way it was stated, he knew exactly what he had and intended to keep them.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> he'd already been up for an hour (much to his dad's disgust!) so he's now crashed out and hopefully will sleep for an hour and a half, or so. I'll get some more pics later (as long as you are not all bored of them?) and show him off again! I got his dad's wee chair, (which my mum and dad gave to him when he was 4) down from the loft and Luke just loved it. We sat him in it and he sat and grinned then clapped his hands. This is the latest 'trick, he claps his hands and we've all to clap too and shout, "Hooray!" He thinks this is so funny! Off now to get a coffee and empty the dishwasher before he wakes. I'm now realising that when we 'watch' him that is literally all we do,'watch' him! As my brother once said," Home entertainment!"


Watch is right...watch the home entertainment!! But he's such a joy...never get tired of photos.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Pics as promised.


LoL LOL LOL, HE IS SO CUTE, HIS LAUGHING MAKES ME LAUGH. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a chilly Great Bend.
> We are registering at -13.8c/ 7f, my goodness it has gone up by three degrees since I've been up.
> 
> Morning coffee is served.
> ...


WOW ready for coffee, the breakfast is perfect, just what I like. :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pics as promised.


At that age, everything is an adventure!! Love that little boy!!!
Thank you for brightening my day!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a chilly Great Bend.
> We are registering at -13.8c/ 7f, my goodness it has gone up by three degrees since I've been up.
> 
> Morning coffee is served.
> ...


Hmmm....that coffee and pastry look delish! Reminds me it's time for mid-morning snack...breakfast at 5 am is only a memory!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DH and DS were in Germany and DS was telling DH that from time to time, art work would be found in the places they were visiting and then just a couple of weeks later, this news came across...just was funny timing.

I need to look up the article to see the art also.



Lurker 2 said:


> Wow- I must look this up- I love Chagall!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, the plastic mat under the chair!! He's adorable.


KateB said:


> Pics as promised.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mini-quiche?



Lurker 2 said:


> I have a mission to try to find savoury things for the kids- far too many rotten teeth in NZ!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the car...hope it's nothing serious...you take it easy today....



Angora1 said:


> I hope to have time to thank each of you for your prayers. If I don't get to can I give you all a big thank you. I have to help DH now as one of the cars isn't running and I have to follow him up to the auto repair with AAA to the rescue.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The fireplace would be a wonderful thing this a.m....chilly and damp outside. I would love to have a fireplace--never have. But, I do remember having to scoop coal into the furnace in our basement and seeing the dust of the coal bin area and that part isn't so wonderful. I've even thought about a gas lit fireplace, but didn't want to give up the wall space. I'll have to be content with a fire at my daughter,s. Going there tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear about the car...hope it's nothing serious...you take it easy today....


The not starting part was just the battery but the trip to the auto repair already scheduled was for a big repair. Not good timing but the inspection will expire if we don't get the work done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> lots going on. Angora1 - I am praying for your nephew. It is very scary - I pray that he comes through it without any major after effects.
> 
> I know I have missed lots of people but haven't caught up yet - hope to do that today. take care everyone.


Thank you. It is still critical for another week with the arteries in the brain trying to shut down in reaction to the blood being there. Chance of strokes is a possibility but we are praying for the best.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kaye loved the gloves/mitts. I have a couple of patterns set aside with that same stitch pattern. I've been putting off trying it thinking it would be very difficult. 

KateB Luke's picture in his Dad's chair is great. His smile makes me smile. Oh and do I ever remember the days of the thrown plate, etc. Smart to ut the mat under the area! 

Sorry about the needed car repair Daralene.
Any word about Christopher this morning?

Thanks to those that commented on the owl hat/cushion. I will make it again but much smaller. 

Have to do some chores and baking so I'm off for awhile. Will TTYL {{{{HUGS||||


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> lots going on. Angora1 - I am praying for your nephew. It is very scary - I pray that he comes through it without any major after effects.
> 
> I know I have missed lots of people but haven't caught up yet - hope to do that today. take care everyone.





Angora1 said:


> Thank you. It is still critical for another week with the arteries in the brain trying to shut down in reaction to the blood being there. Chance of strokes is a possibility but we are praying for the best.


 They counteract this by keeping the BP high on purpose. Not sure how they do that, but I am sure his wife's BP is high. I feel so badly for that sweetheart as she is pregnant and he is letting his emotions fly with not being rational. Has to be so hard for her. I know his work bought her a week at a hotel but this is going to go on much longer. Week is already up and a 2 hr. drive each way so a 4 hr. drive to make daily. His brother came up from Texas and his flight back was cancelled due to bad weather and is headed up this way so the drive will be even harder.

Kehinkle, stay safe out on those roads and everyone on here having to drive during the winter.

Oh dear, this was posted above. Don't know what I am doing. I felt so confused the first part of the trip home I could hardly respond to DH. I was fine at mom's and when I was with my dear, sweet sister, but could hardly talk once we got in the car to leave. It was like my brain shut down. I think my sister is handling this better than I am, outwardly. I know inwardly she is much worse. I can talk with people almost like I am not emotionally involved but when I am alone or just with DH is when it hits.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH and DS were in Germany and DS was telling DH that from time to time, art work would be found in the places they were visiting and then just a couple of weeks later, this news came across...just was funny timing.
> 
> I need to look up the article to see the art also.


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone. Just been catching up on here. I gather that you were being tongue -in- cheek, Darowil, but other people do wonder about the tin bath thing. I have seen luxury bathrooms with a fire in them now and think well we have gone round in a circle. Like slate kitchen floors being popular, I remember Mum having ours replaced! Fitted carpets being the in thing and now they aren't , wallpaper being an improvement on painted walls. Open fires being replaced, then it is back again to what was! 
I am keeping all prayers going. My neighbour's daughter may be home today as they have stopped the pain and bleeding but she has to be able to tolerate fluids and light food before coming home to continue her treatment .her father said "Thankyou" to all who prayed for her. 
Sam is obviously into rats and mice at the moment. What creature next I wonder? 
The laughing Luke picture is a gem, brightened my day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, nice owl pillow.
Kaye,nice mitts. Nice pop of color.
Sugar,glad your mom's foot improving.
KarenB love wording tickety-boo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mini-quiche?


I used to have little tartlet tins- but they vanished when I moved in here- lost a lot of things in that move- and then the street kids were getting in for a while. Had an invasion of those nasty human fleas- and I knew I was not responsible for those- and at that time I had no dog. And then I discovered a bra of mine with tell tale teen BO patches. Was a long time before I slept easily!
This quiche recipe, that I found, that I will share when I have a chance, would slice well for the kids at church.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, hope car fixed.
Sandi, I read Dr. Christine Horner's Waking The Warrior Goddess. In it she states a study which showed turmeric "just as effective as" cortisone and phenylbutazone as anti-inflammatories. It is also a cancer impeder. Recommended dosage at least two500mgcaps/day. Can take 4-10 gm/day if you have condition turmeric will help.
As my G/E Dr. Had said I could try turmeric as studies showed it could help I started taking it. I am up to four 300mg caps/day now. I will up the dose by one cap/day. Next bottle I will look for higher dose caps.
Will keep you posted.
For anyone with breast cancer issues her book is a must read. I started reading it as one of the women I sponsor just had a double mastectomy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well, if you had to warm the bath water by the kettleful on the fire and had to banish visitors on bath night..... You had a weekly bath and daily 'lick and promise' at the sink!
> Edit: Just seen Martina's comments to the same effect and your reply.... :lol:


I have not heard anyone use the expression" lick & a promise" since my mom died 30 yrs ago. Fortunately I didn't have too many years without indoor plumbing, got the power & water when I was 4 but then moved to Saskatchewan when I was 13 to a house without running water, took about 4 months to for Dad to install it but we still carried rain water in summer & snow in winter to do the laundry as the well was poor. Some things about childhood are not fond memories, glad not to go back to that although it would be nice to go back to when all the folks were still around.
Kaye, your mitts look great, I have a pattern that looks like that bookmarked on Ravelry but seem to always go back to the same old 2 by2 pattern I was taught as a child.
Gwen, love your hat/pillow, owl patterns ate so cute.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I may have missed it, and sorry if it's touching a sore spot - did Yuckl the cat ever come home?


No, he hasn't turned up. I still have hope but it does ebb a bit each day.

Sam, I think I have some of my babies' little white shoes--oh, I loved them too and yes, they do seem hard to find any more.

I am about 20 pages behind. We got a smattering of snow and it is very cold here right now. I ordered a new refrigerator and am not sure when it will be delivered (I asked for Wed. but no one has contacted me yet--if they could bring it today I would be fine with that too). I've heard from two other friends who have likewise had refrigerator or freezer failures--seems to be an epidemic of late! And of course we have put off buying the groceries so I have to scrounge up something for tonight! I cleaned off all my kitchen shelving yesterday and found some things I'd forgotten about, so I may make a tuna cheese melt. Nothing fancy--I just put the tuna in with some garlic and onion and black pepper and bake it and put cheese on top, serve with noodles or bread.

I know there are other things I wanted to comment on--saddened to hear the news of those who are ill and continuing to hold them in healing thoughts. Hugs & blessings and I shall catch up as I can.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Some accounts say it was behind food tins, others say carefully filed...but assume the food was up to date. Lots on news sites eg.
> 
> "Germany: huge art hoard includes unknown Chagall - Yahoo News
> news.yahoo.com/germany-huge-art-hoard-includes-unknown-chagall-1146...
> 5 Nov 2013 - From Yahoo News: AUGSBURG, Germany (AP)  A hoard of more than ... " Degenerate art" was largely modern or abstract works by artists that ..."


I had not heard about that, crazy it's been hidden all these years but at least it was not destroyed & may someday be displayed again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Found these , might help you figure out a pattern


Tose are so cute but I would have to make them complete mitts to be useful here.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Started to delete- and then thought I would second much of what Kate is saying anyway!
> * Kate* have a lovely day with Luke! How I wish my circumstances were different - but some decisions you just have to live with- and hopefully eventually the GK's will come visit their Nana before she is too decrepit- hopefully too, it won't be much longer and I will be able to afford the home 0800 number that will let the GK's call me- as Toll calls seem to be a forbidden extravagance in Bronwen's household.


From that last comment I assume she hasn't got computer/ broadband or you could Skype


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think we should all knit one and send it to Kaye....heheheh


 :thumbup: :XD: (re: Sam's mice)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And yes, welcome Bonnie! I meant to say this earlier as well. My brain gets too busy for its own good...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well Gwen this is what I know - this design was a winner in a Lion Brand contest in 2010 and were done in Vanna White's yarn - the name of the pattern and designer are Elephant Mittens by Sui Hom - but I haven't found out where or if the pattern is available - hope this helps - there were in an email from Lion Brand on 11/22 "Weekly Stitch" newsletter.
> I checked on ravelry, but didn't see them - I am going to try again with her name--------


I just found a Twitter thread through Google with a post from Lion Brand an hour ago that says there's no pattern available. (If that's already been answered, sorry for the repeat.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> From that last comment I assume she hasn't got computer/ broadband or you could Skype


the old machine would be about XP, and the laptop I sent her was Vista so pre- Webcam- I must check with DGD next time I speak with her. I am so glad she is looking forward to having the 0800 number again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Strawberry4U just told me I could tell KTP she has had neck surgery. My goodness, that is Gwen and her at almost the same time. Wouldn't it be wonderful if it got her out of pain. She still needs surgery in lower back but this was more important. She sends her regards to everyone and misses everyone.


And we miss her! Blessings to her and may this surgery help and lead her to the next step for healing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> They counteract this by keeping the BP high on purpose. Not sure how they do that, but I am sure his wife's BP is high. I feel so badly for that sweetheart as she is pregnant and he is letting his emotions fly with not being rational. Has to be so hard for her. I know his work bought her a week at a hotel but this is going to go on much longer. Week is already up and a 2 hr. drive each way so a 4 hr. drive to make daily. His brother came up from Texas and his flight back was cancelled due to bad weather and is headed up this way so the drive will be even harder.
> 
> Kehinkle, stay safe out on those roads and everyone on here having to drive during the winter.
> 
> Oh dear, this was posted above. Don't know what I am doing. I felt so confused the first part of the trip home I could hardly respond to DH. I was fine at mom's and when I was with my dear, sweet sister, but could hardly talk once we got in the car to leave. It was like my brain shut down. I think my sister is handling this better than I am, outwardly. I know inwardly she is much worse. I can talk with people almost like I am not emotionally involved but when I am alone or just with DH is when it hits.


I understand completely. I've been the same way at extremely traumatic times in my life. You remain strong when you have to but when you're with your DH or alone, you let your guard down and your mind and body just relax and sort of shut down!

Hugs, Dear friend....relax for a while...someone stronger is in charge!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I understand completely. I've been the same way at extremely traumatic times in my life. You remain strong when you have to but when you're with your DH or alone, you let your guard down and your mind and body just relax and sort of shut down!
> 
> Hugs, Dear friend....relax for a while...someone stronger is in charge!
> JuneK


deep breathing recommended!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> The things they like.
> Where do most Americans and Canadians keep their washing machines? Seeing this reminded me that in the UK the kitchen is the normal place. Over here I don't think we are allowed to keep them there-can't possibly mix dirty linen and food! Most places have a laundry where the washing machine, dryer if we have one and cleaning type stuff live (as well as the dirty washing). And in small places like flats (apartments) it will go in the bathroom.


I had a small room off the kitchen where the furnace also was (in a closet) when I still had my house. Here, the hookups are in the garage, though I don't have any (I have lived in other houses where the garage was the place for them). It doesn't seem very practical to me, given that it is not heated out there in winter--I hate to think what the electric bill would be for a dryer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Is there a Ronald MacDonald House affiliated with the hospital...maybe she could get some respite there.



Angora1 said:


> They counteract this by keeping the BP high on purpose. Not sure how they do that, but I am sure his wife's BP is high. I feel so badly for that sweetheart as she is pregnant and he is letting his emotions fly with not being rational. Has to be so hard for her. I know his work bought her a week at a hotel but this is going to go on much longer. Week is already up and a 2 hr. drive each way so a 4 hr. drive to make daily. His brother came up from Texas and his flight back was cancelled due to bad weather and is headed up this way so the drive will be even harder.
> 
> Kehinkle, stay safe out on those roads and everyone on here having to drive during the winter.
> 
> Oh dear, this was posted above. Don't know what I am doing. I felt so confused the first part of the trip home I could hardly respond to DH. I was fine at mom's and when I was with my dear, sweet sister, but could hardly talk once we got in the car to leave. It was like my brain shut down. I think my sister is handling this better than I am, outwardly. I know inwardly she is much worse. I can talk with people almost like I am not emotionally involved but when I am alone or just with DH is when it hits.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Me, too. It must be some kind of adrenaline that keeps you functioning when you absolutely have to and then the shakes, tears and general fall down happens when some of the pressure is off. I remember it well when taking care of my Mom after her first stroke. Hope that the exhaustion will let you get some good sleep as you need that to rejuvenate..Prayers and hugs.



jknappva said:


> I understand completely. I've been the same way at extremely traumatic times in my life. You remain strong when you have to but when you're with your DH or alone, you let your guard down and your mind and body just relax and sort of shut down!
> 
> Hugs, Dear friend....relax for a while...someone stronger is in charge!
> JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pics as promised.


Oh, that Luke is a right peach.  Thanks for that!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I understand completely. I've been the same way at extremely traumatic times in my life. You remain strong when you have to but when you're with your DH or alone, you let your guard down and your mind and body just relax and sort of shut down!
> 
> Hugs, Dear friend....relax for a while...someone stronger is in charge!
> JuneK


I always said I am good in a crisis--but when it's over and I know things are settled, I fall completely apart. Hang in there, my dear, and HUGS to you & family.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just finished these, we won't discuss how many times I ripped, frogged, and restarted though. But I think at this point I could almost do them with my eyes closed.


They were worth the effort - they look great!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> So who'es going to have the third fridge play up.? But how good to get it delivered today on a Sunday.


I am only up to page 32, so someone else may have claimed the honour here, but in that case, I am happy to accept 4th, 5th or whatever low-ranking place. In any case, my problem was more fridge-related than strictly speaking, a fridge problem.

What happened was, on Friday, when I was already in a flat spin getting ready for weekend visitors, I opened the freezer door on my fridge freezer. To my horror, on the inside of the door, there was a large creamy-yellow blob, a bit like vanilla ice cream. There were streaks of the same stuff right down the fronts of the freezer drawers. I thought something in either the top freezer drawer or in the fridge which is over the freezer, might have spilled, but I could not see any problem item. I removed all the frozen food, but had nowhere satisfactory to keep it, as the big chest freezer was completely full. I piled all the frozen stuff into cool bags and piled ice packs on top, while I began defrosting the fridge and freezer.

At that point, I began investigating more carefully, and found that a 2litre carton of milk which was stored in the fridge door was slowly leaking. It probably had lost no more that a quarter of a pint, but once that had frozen and mixed with ice already present, it had expanded to alarming proportions. In the end, I managed to get everything sorted and only had to ditch a couple of cartons of ice cream, so I got off quite lightly. It is just that I really could have done without that particular drama right at that moment. :thumbdown:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, I'm glad you are able to let your guard down and process your feelings. Speaks well of your husband that you can do so with him. Treat yourself tenderly Sis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am only up to page 32, so someone else may have claimed the honour here, but in that case, I am happy to accept 4th, 5th or whatever low-ranking place. In any case, my problem was more fridge-related than strictly speaking, a fridge problem.
> 
> What happened was, on Friday, when I was already in a flat spin getting ready for weekend visitors, I opened the freezer door on my fridge freezer. To my horror, on the inside of the door, there was a large creamy-yellow blob, a bit like vanilla ice cream. There were streaks of the same stuff right down the fronts of the freezer drawers. I thought something in either the top freezer drawer or in the fridge which is over the freezer, might have spilled, but I could not see any problem item. I removed all the frozen food, but had nowhere satisfactory to keep it, as the big chest freezer was completely full. I piled all the frozen stuff into cool bags and piled ice packs on top, while I began defrosting the fridge and freezer.
> 
> At that point, I began investigating more carefully, and found that a 2litre carton of milk which was stored in the fridge door was slowly leaking. It probably had lost no more that a quarter of a pint, but once that had frozen and mixed with ice already present, it had expanded to alarming proportions. In the end, I managed to get everything sorted and only had to ditch a couple of cartons of ice cream, so I got off quite lightly. It is just that I really could have done without that particular drama right at that moment. :thumbdown:


Maybe only 'fridge related' but scary enough at the time- as you are trying to save everything. I once had my whole deep freeze turned off by a neighbour who thought he was saving me power- and had not bothered to check where the extension cord ended up. we lost most of a pig, and a large quantity of beef in that little exercise- but at least my cat and her kittens were saved- because our house sitters had not bothered to come back and feed them, and Cyril had somehow managed to break in to save them.

Edit- the mess had to be seen to be believed- I don't now recall how many days it was before we got home, after Cyril had so kindly tried to save us power. He and Martha who was Lithuanian or Estonian, were some of the nicest neighbours I ever had.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That was probably a sticky mess to clean up...so sorry that happened and hope the rest of the week and your visitors and you all have a good time.



Kathleendoris said:


> I am only up to page 32, so someone else may have claimed the honour here, but in that case, I am happy to accept 4th, 5th or whatever low-ranking place. In any case, my problem was more fridge-related than strictly speaking, a fridge problem.
> 
> What happened was, on Friday, when I was already in a flat spin getting ready for weekend visitors, I opened the freezer door on my fridge freezer. To my horror, on the inside of the door, there was a large creamy-yellow blob, a bit like vanilla ice cream. There were streaks of the same stuff right down the fronts of the freezer drawers. I thought something in either the top freezer drawer or in the fridge which is over the freezer, might have spilled, but I could not see any problem item. I removed all the frozen food, but had nowhere satisfactory to keep it, as the big chest freezer was completely full. I piled all the frozen stuff into cool bags and piled ice packs on top, while I began defrosting the fridge and freezer.
> 
> At that point, I began investigating more carefully, and found that a 2litre carton of milk which was stored in the fridge door was slowly leaking. It probably had lost no more that a quarter of a pint, but once that had frozen and mixed with ice already present, it had expanded to alarming proportions. In the end, I managed to get everything sorted and only had to ditch a couple of cartons of ice cream, so I got off quite lightly. It is just that I really could have done without that particular drama right at that moment. :thumbdown:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh dear, this was posted above. Don't know what I am doing. I felt so confused the first part of the trip home I could hardly respond to DH. I was fine at mom's and when I was with my dear, sweet sister, but could hardly talk once we got in the car to leave. It was like my brain shut down. I think my sister is handling this better than I am, outwardly. I know inwardly she is much worse. I can talk with people almost like I am not emotionally involved but when I am alone or just with DH is when it hits.


I think this is quite a normal reaction after the stress you've been through, especially when you've been putting on a brave face for your DM and DS. I call this late reaction the 'burst balloon syndrome' - you keep going when you have to, then later......flop! Take care. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And we miss her! Blessings to her and may this surgery help and lead her to the next step for healing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I completely agree -- I hope she recovers quickly and has much less pain. Thoughts are with her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is there a Ronald MacDonald House affiliated with the hospital...maybe she could get some respite there.


Not sure how is works in the US but up here Ronald McDonald house is for those with children in hospital unless it has recently changed but some hospitals are affiliated with other discounted accomodations


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think this is quite a normal reaction after the stress you've been through, especially when you've been putting on a brave face for your DM and DS. I call this late reaction the 'burst balloon syndrome' - you keep going when you have to, then later......flop! Take care. {{{hugs}}}


Perfect description!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

At that point, I began investigating more carefully, and found that a 2litre carton of milk which was stored in the fridge door was slowly leaking. It probably had lost no more that a quarter of a pint, but once that had frozen and mixed with ice already present, it had expanded to alarming proportions. In the end, I managed to get everything sorted and only had to ditch a couple of cartons of ice cream, so I got off quite lightly. It is just that I really could have done without that particular drama right at that moment. :thumbdown:[/quote]

Several years ago, I opened my freezer to get ice (it was a freezer at top of fridge) and discovered it wasn't freezing. I had to toss a 1/2 gal of ice cream that had melted but all of the food was still frozen. Before I called the apartment maintenance man, I decided to check the breaker box. Sure enough the breaker had flipped off for some reason during the night. I'm glad I checked. 
The worse of it was I had a streak of chocolate ice cream at the bottom of my shirt that I didn't notice until the end of the day. Guess everyone thought I was a 'dirty old woman'!! LOL!
I guess the good Lord decided I needed a lesson in patience yesterday. I had to rip out about 6 inches of a sock once and then another 1" later. What made it so bad was it's a charcoal gray and after picking up 72 stitches twice...I felt like I was going blind!!
But I finished it this morning...now on to the kitchener stitch but that will wait until tomorrow.
OOPS! Another book!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good description KateB.
Sam, Have attached photos of my two ocarinas. I like the cute small size of one but the key is high and hurts my ears. The second one is larger but the one I use. You can get them from http:/www.MountainOcarinas.com they are a great company. Believe they were around $30.00.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Broke a fingernail clear down to skin. It is my right index finger and didn't realize how much I use it knitting/crochetong. It feels very weird not having a longer nail,on it. Didn't hurt at all and not the one that is cracked. May need to find nail salon tomorrow. Like June, my vices are yarn, needles and my nails. Finally after all these years, I have some nice looking ones, except when they break. They grow fast, though.
> 
> ...


i don't think it sounds shallow, we all have our vices. i love nice looking nails, but for some reason, mine started the flacking and splitting bit, i have always had good hard nails, don't know what the change is. i miss nice nails. but even though i keep them short now, i still paint them,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i don't think it sounds shallow, we all have our vices. i love nice looking nails, but for some reason, mine started the flacking and splitting bit, i have always had good hard nails, don't know what the change is. i miss nice nails. but even though i keep them short now, i still paint them,


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good description KateB.
> Sam, Have attached photos of my two ocarinas. I like the cute small size of one but the key is high and hurts my ears. The second one is larger but the one I use. You can get them from http:/www.MountainOcarinas.com they are a great company. Believe they were around $30.00.


Sassafras, I have to admit I had no idea what an ocarina was and when I looked at your picture I was no further forward! I went onto You Tube and found a video of someone playing one - what a delightful instrument! Kind of like a cross between a flute and pan-pipes?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I still have 20 pages to read on last week's TP. I spent the day knitting an owl boot cuff and watching the memorial for JFK and the original 2 hours of coverage from Dallas. We were in Chicago at the time so I wanted to see how it was reported here,.... The ceremony today was short, but very well done. Too bad the weather was so lousy...


Owl boot cuff? Pattern please, if already posted please disregard and I will hopefully find it eventually!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a selfie of the mouse hat DD asked for in red and black. The black whiskers don't show up in the photo.


love the hat and you!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

It is a cold, drab day in N. Texas and I don't want to move. So far today I am accomplished nothing and find that very depressing. I really hate winter. 'Nuff fussing. I need to get busy and mop the kitchen floor. Thanks for letting me gripe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fyi folks ----- sam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 15 november '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-215412-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-217837-1.html


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

The book details as promised, Sam. 

A little owls collection by Stephanie Dosen. Woodland Knits. Quadrille Publishing, 2013. ISBN978 184949 2973

And a not too well posed photograph of me wearing the tweed jacket.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> The book details as promised, Sam.
> 
> A little owls collection by Stephanie Dosen. Woodland Knits. Quadrille Publishing, 2013. ISBN978 184949 2973
> 
> And a not too well posed photograph of me wearing the tweed jacket.


You and the jacket are both looking good!
Did you pose for that in my kitchen?.......I'm sure those are my units and that's very like my worktop!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> You and the jacket are both looking good!
> Did you pose for that in my kitchen?.......I'm sure those are my units and that's very like my worktop!


Thank you for that! The photograph was taken in a bit of a rush in the kitchen of the Archaeology/Palaeoecology part of the School of Geography, Archaeology and Palaeoecology in Queen's Univ. I could have arranged the bottom of the coat and my hair to better advantage!! Now I know what your kitchen looks like.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Thank you for that! The photograph was taken in a bit of a rush in the kitchen of the Archaeology/Palaeoecology part of the School of Geography, Archaeology and Palaeoecology in Queen's Univ. I could have arranged the bottom of the coat and my hair to better advantage!! Now I know what your kitchen looks like.


If you go back to my message you can see my kitchen now!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> If you go back to my message you can see my kitchen now!


Well, well. The kitchens look almost identical. Lovely worktops and units.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am only up to page 32, so someone else may have claimed the honour here, but in that case, I am happy to accept 4th, 5th or whatever low-ranking place. In any case, my problem was more fridge-related than strictly speaking, a fridge problem.
> 
> What happened was, on Friday, when I was already in a flat spin getting ready for weekend visitors, I opened the freezer door on my fridge freezer. To my horror, on the inside of the door, there was a large creamy-yellow blob, a bit like vanilla ice cream. There were streaks of the same stuff right down the fronts of the freezer drawers. I thought something in either the top freezer drawer or in the fridge which is over the freezer, might have spilled, but I could not see any problem item. I removed all the frozen food, but had nowhere satisfactory to keep it, as the big chest freezer was completely full. I piled all the frozen stuff into cool bags and piled ice packs on top, while I began defrosting the fridge and freezer.
> 
> At that point, I began investigating more carefully, and found that a 2litre carton of milk which was stored in the fridge door was slowly leaking. It probably had lost no more that a quarter of a pint, but once that had frozen and mixed with ice already present, it had expanded to alarming proportions. In the end, I managed to get everything sorted and only had to ditch a couple of cartons of ice cream, so I got off quite lightly. It is just that I really could have done without that particular drama right at that moment. :thumbdown:


Glad it didn't turn out any worse,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was famous art that the Nazi's had stolen and hidden.

sam



darowil said:


> Hadn't heard about it nowho knows what might turn up where. So was the food from WW2 or had someone hidden it since?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great looking fireplace - is that in your house purplefi?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly Surrey. Once again I seem to be pages behind.
> 
> Had a nice time with the family yesterday and Little Madam and I knitted some little Christmas stockings to hang on the tree.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun - it's when they learn how to walk that the real fun begins - I couldn't believe just how fast they can run. lol

sam

looking forward to the pictures - we are never bored looking at pictures of luke.



KateB said:


> I picked up Luke at 7.30 this morning and he'd already been up for an hour (much to his dad's disgust!) so he's now crashed out and hopefully will sleep for an hour and a half, or so. I'll get some more pics later (as long as you are not all bored of them?) and show him off again! I got his dad's wee chair, (which my mum and dad gave to him when he was 4) down from the loft and Luke just loved it. We sat him in it and he sat and grinned then clapped his hands. This is the latest 'trick, he claps his hands and we've all to clap too and shout, "Hooray!" He thinks this is so funny! Off now to get a coffee and empty the dishwasher before he wakes. I'm now realising that when we 'watch' him that is literally all we do,'watch' him! As my brother once said," Home entertainment!"


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love that.

sam



KateB said:


> My friend always says that if there's not a bath or a shower available then you should wash down as far as possible, then you should wash up as far as possible......then you wash possible!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, yes, sounds like a good description of an ocarina. Love the ease of playing and portability. Also love playing outside. Somehow flute music and nature go together. Someday I'll see fairies or Pan while I'm playing! 
Remember I'm part Tinkerbell and refuse to grow up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have what are called recycling stations for stuff like that - when I was growing up the dump was a big natural made gully (the town was maybe 1500 contented souls) - there was a man that lived in a shack there and he would show you where to dump. the dump was constantly on fire and beside showing you where to dump he also kept the fires going.

sam



KateB said:


> Always feels good when you get a space cleared out, doesn't it. We've cleared out one side of the loft as DH was putting in more insulation and I am NOT putting half of the rubbish back in. We tend to shove things in the loft rather than take them to the tip just because it's easier! :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is not a bad idea.

sam



KateB said:


> When her kids were wee my friend used to put her Christmas tree in the mesh play pen!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pics as promised.


Luke is absolutely gorgeous, love the picture of him sat in his dad's chair. He looks as though he is having fun with his meal lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture of luke in the chair - I love the chair. I bought Ayden and Avery rocking chairs - will need to look for one for Bentley.

sam

I well remember meal time when more food got on baby and surrondings than in the baby.



KateB said:


> Pics as promised.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the afghan I am finishing up for fred is sixty inches wide by ninety inches long - almost bed size. it really isn't too hard - the bulk of it lays on the footstool and just a small portion in my lap. have twelvy rows of seed stitch to do and then I am done.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Thank you Kate. Mom actually knit us a King-size afghan years ago and I was asking how she did that. She doesn't know. Says she just did it. I will tell her, she will be thrilled.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if he would find another job why doesn't he just stay with the airline?

Heidi's party went well - she came over last evening around nine and collapsed on my couch for a little while. she said - you would never know we had a party - dishes and pans are washed and put away - food is in the fridge and the floors are swept. lol

sam



Designer1234 said:


> It seems to be catching - Pat thought he saw one the other day -- no other signs but he put out a trap. Sure enough he caught one. We sometimes have problems as people leave the front door to the condo open when they are moving in and out - anyway -- haven't seen a sign of one since. We are on the main floor and quite often get one this time of the year -- We think they try to get inside out of the cold.
> 
> I woke up at 5 am today -- slept well until then. will likely have a nap this afternoon after we do our grocery shopping . Hayley is coming back for another sleep over. People flying in from all over for her dad's retirement -- all worked with him on the airline - it is a large community and he is well known. Gets his watch today and hands in his pass- I hope he enjoys retirement - although I doubt he will remain jobless as he would not enjoy that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Valerie that is beautiful! As are you!!! I did order the Woodland Knits book through Amazon and hope it will be here in a day or two. It would take me forever to knit such a jacket!



ptofValerie said:


> The book details as promised, Sam.
> 
> A little owls collection by Stephanie Dosen. Woodland Knits. Quadrille Publishing, 2013. ISBN978 184949 2973
> 
> And a not too well posed photograph of me wearing the tweed jacket.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's usually true, but some of them have expanded their services to all families with members in the hospitals.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Not sure how is works in the US but up here Ronald McDonald house is for those with children in hospital unless it has recently changed but some hospitals are affiliated with other discounted accomodations


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree....."bursted balloon syndrome"


Sorlenna said:


> Perfect description!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree; I learned something new today, too!! Thanks, Sassafras!!



KateB said:


> Sassafras, I have to admit I had no idea what an ocarina was and when I looked at your picture I was no further forward! I went onto You Tube and found a video of someone playing one - what a delightful instrument! Kind of like a cross between a flute and pan-pipes?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> The book details as promised, Sam.
> 
> A little owls collection by Stephanie Dosen. Woodland Knits. Quadrille Publishing, 2013. ISBN978 184949 2973
> 
> And a not too well posed photograph of me wearing the tweed jacket.


OMG!!!! That is beautiful, love it. Great work, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> we have what are called recycling stations for stuff like that - when I was growing up the dump was a big natural made gully (the town was maybe 1500 contented souls) - there was a man that lived in a shack there and he would show you where to dump. the dump was constantly on fire and beside showing you where to dump he also kept the fires going.
> 
> sam


We used to also have dumps where they burned but now that's not allowed, only burn when " lightning" strikes. Now everything must go in dumpsters where you must pay to have it hauled away. Of course on the farm we can still burn some


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

things like that always happen at the worst time.

sam

the day of my father's funeral - which we had in the living room of my undle's house - the kitchen sink refused to empty and a plumber had to be called. funny now - not so then.



Kathleendoris said:


> I am only up to page 32, so someone else may have claimed the honour here, but in that case, I am happy to accept 4th, 5th or whatever low-ranking place. In any case, my problem was more fridge-related than strictly speaking, a fridge problem.
> 
> What happened was, on Friday, when I was already in a flat spin getting ready for weekend visitors, I opened the freezer door on my fridge freezer. To my horror, on the inside of the door, there was a large creamy-yellow blob, a bit like vanilla ice cream. There were streaks of the same stuff right down the fronts of the freezer drawers. I thought something in either the top freezer drawer or in the fridge which is over the freezer, might have spilled, but I could not see any problem item. I removed all the frozen food, but had nowhere satisfactory to keep it, as the big chest freezer was completely full. I piled all the frozen stuff into cool bags and piled ice packs on top, while I began defrosting the fridge and freezer.
> 
> At that point, I began investigating more carefully, and found that a 2litre carton of milk which was stored in the fridge door was slowly leaking. It probably had lost no more that a quarter of a pint, but once that had frozen and mixed with ice already present, it had expanded to alarming proportions. In the end, I managed to get everything sorted and only had to ditch a couple of cartons of ice cream, so I got off quite lightly. It is just that I really could have done without that particular drama right at that moment. :thumbdown:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pics as promised.


well why else did you give me a plate? What a lovely chair for a little kid- and how special for him later to realise that it was once Daddy's.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun - I would love to have one but I don't think I have enough air to play one very well.

sam

I have a ceramic flute I have tried and tried to play to no avail.



sassafras123 said:


> Good description KateB.
> Sam, Have attached photos of my two ocarinas. I like the cute small size of one but the key is high and hurts my ears. The second one is larger but the one I use. You can get them from http:/www.MountainOcarinas.com they are a great company. Believe they were around $30.00.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well done Valerie - love the tweed jacket and the pretty lady wearing it. great button. a burberry scarf would look smashing with it.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> The book details as promised, Sam.
> 
> A little owls collection by Stephanie Dosen. Woodland Knits. Quadrille Publishing, 2013. ISBN978 184949 2973
> 
> And a not too well posed photograph of me wearing the tweed jacket.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's usually true, but some of them have expanded their services to all families with members in the hospitals.


That's great, it is such a nice place, we stayed there for 10 days in Saskatoon when my youngest son was in ICU at 4 months (he's 23now) with whooping cough, such a relief not to have the expense of hotels. I hope angoras niece will be able to find a place like that as it will be one less thing to worry about.
Brain bleeds are a terrible thing, my dad died of one at 48 yrs when my brother was 3 & I was 7, don't know how my mom managed as they were milkng 22 cows by hand as well as all the other farm animal, pigs, chicken sheep etc. To look after. Good thing she & dad had lots of brothers & sisters, friens & neighbors to help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pics as promised.


What a cutie, isn't it great to have grandkids closeby. I have 2 Zachary 5 yrs & Addison 2 yrs, they live 5miles away & I see them several times a week & babysit some as both parents work shift work & it is hard to get a regular sitter. The other grandparents also live in town so they spend lots of time with them as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what fun - it's when they learn how to walk that the real fun begins - I couldn't believe just how fast they can run. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> looking forward to the pictures - we are never bored looking at pictures of luke.


And that won't be far away for Luke.
Whats Bentley up to now?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> The book details as promised, Sam.
> 
> A little owls collection by Stephanie Dosen. Woodland Knits. Quadrille Publishing, 2013. ISBN978 184949 2973
> 
> And a not too well posed photograph of me wearing the tweed jacket.


What a great coat- and nice to see you as well. But would never wear one here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora- it is not suprising that you broke down- at tsome time it is likelythat your sister and mother will too- but they are still in the stressful situation but you have been able to get away from it and it is often once you leave it that your break down. And at least you can let go and react which is healthy


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Luke is so sweet, looking so happy and grown up in his daddy's chair.

With the stress you have been under it is only normal for you to have a let down Angora. Continue to keep your nephew and all the family in my thoughts and prayers.

Have been working on hats and mittens for my 2 grandsons, hope to have them done tonight - first snow storm is predicted for tonight.

I really like your mittens Kaye. 

Hope all are improving, or staying well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> The book details as promised, Sam.
> 
> A little owls collection by Stephanie Dosen. Woodland Knits. Quadrille Publishing, 2013. ISBN978 184949 2973
> 
> And a not too well posed photograph of me wearing the tweed jacket.


A lovely lady in a very warm looking coat!! I can't think of it as a jacket as it's long....but I'm sure it's very comfy. Great job!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> The book details as promised, Sam.
> 
> A little owls collection by Stephanie Dosen. Woodland Knits. Quadrille Publishing, 2013. ISBN978 184949 2973
> 
> And a not too well posed photograph of me wearing the tweed jacket.


the kitchen bears a remarkable resemblance to the units and bench top in mine too- and I think the microwave looks awfully familiar!
Lovely jacket, lovely model!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Bentley is turning over and making more noise. lol

sam

very cute noises I might add



darowil said:


> And that won't be far away for Luke.
> Whats Bentley up to now?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> The things they like.
> Where do most Americans and Canadians keep their washing machines? Seeing this reminded me that in the UK the kitchen is the normal place. Over here I don't think we are allowed to keep them there-can't possibly mix dirty linen and food! Most places have a laundry where the washing machine, dryer if we have one and cleaning type stuff live (as well as the dirty washing). And in small places like flats (apartments) it will go in the bathroom.


Ours is in the basement.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> They are great too. Gwen will never finish her knitting with all we are finding for her to do.


So much for being retired!!! LOL


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Neat jacket. You look good in it and it is wonderfully done.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent the evening working on a hat (duh) pattern. Used correct yarn, actually checked my gauge, correct needle, measured my head to be sure to make the correct size...love the hat BUT it ended up so BIG that it completely covers my entire head face, & neck. So, I'm turning it into a pillow and will make another one this time 2 sizes smaller...LOL..


I have found my fair share of patterns as of late that have errors of various sorts and sizing is one of them. Time to play around with needles and stitches to get the desire result.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

KateB said:



> My friend always says that if there's not a bath or a shower available then you should wash down as far as possible, then you should wash up as far as possible......then you wash possible!


Love it!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Started a post and lost it! Forgive me if I forget anyone, as going back over it again the old brain forgets! :roll:
> Angora, keeping good vibes heading to your nephew and his family, what a tough time they are going through. Glad to hear that Strawberry's on the mend and I hope this op will help her pain. Tell your mum her afghan looks great. I couldn't think to knit something so big, that's why I usually stick to baby things!
> Caren, love the photographs although it does look cold. It's quite mild here today although it's cloudy, but at least it's dry!
> Julie, so glad you are able to speak to Fale again, it must really lift your spirits to hear him.
> ...


I am going to see if he will help post pictures on Wednesday since I don't have to work. I took the cards into work today and got them cut so now I have to fold them and tie them in bundles with envelopes then price them. I showed them to people at work today and I now have orders for cards there as well. I think I might have to bring some to KAP next fall. I don't buy cards anymore. I just use Matthew's. His talents have progressed tremendously in the past few months.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Angora, it is the stress which is causing your breakdown I think. You must rest and eat well and relax as much as possible in order that you are able to help anyone. I know it is easier said than done, but if you get overloaded you will need someone to take care of you and make more worries for others. Your nephew is in the right place and seems to be getting good care from the professionals and has his wife there.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Pics as promised.


That is not a chair it is a throne for the king! He is already taking charge over the "kingdom". He looks like a bundle of joyful energy. Enjoy the time with him.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> I hope to have time to thank each of you for your prayers. If I don't get to can I give you all a big thank you. I have to help DH now as one of the cars isn't running and I have to follow him up to the auto repair with AAA to the rescue.


A big group thank you is splendid. You have so much going on so take care of the important things and keep us updated. Mom's afghan looks warm and lovely. If anyone has time to look for her design elements, they must not be keeping up with the KTP. I have to read quickly and sometimes skim to stay caught up most weeks. Mom has nothing to worry about with her knitting. I bet she is keeping warm while working on that afghan.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> A big group thank you is splendid. You have so much going on so take care of the important things and keep us updated. Mom's afghan looks warm and lovely. If anyone has time to look for her design elements, they must not be keeping up with the KTP. I have to read quickly and sometimes skim to stay caught up most weeks. Mom has nothing to worry about with her knitting. I bet she is keeping warm while working on that afghan.


Same from me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a bumper sticker that says I'm not retired ...Knitting is a job!



pacer said:


> So much for being retired!!! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH fell at work today and may have torn his other rotator cuff...
the crude people he has to work with just laughed. He is really fed up with working with such ignorant, uncouth people. He'll file an accident report in the morning.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Still in Houston. I don't know if freight has slowed down or just my luck is so bad. It has rained all day, mostly drizzles but one or two good heavy downpours. Of course, it means I am not on the road so don't have that hassle but not doing bank acct much good. Oh well, it will all work out, I am sure. I will head home Wednesday noon no matter where I am.

Hope everyone is doing well. Continued prayers for those who need them. 

Loved the pix of Luke and all the ones posted. Can't wait to see my DGGS and everyone on Thursday. I don't mind going out to eat as it will mean less work for my two daughters who both have to work that day. 

No knitting done today. Just didn't feel up to it. Read a book on Nook and rested. Tomorrow is another day!

See you all later,

Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Weather report doesn't look good for that area tomorrow. Be careful driving Kathy.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:



> DH fell at work today and may have torn his other rotator cuff...
> the crude people he has to work with just laughed. He is really fed up with working with such ignorant, uncouth people. He'll file an accident report in the morning.


Oh my, not good, sending healing prayers up now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a bumper sticker that says I'm not retired ...Knitting is a job!


Well you are doing a mighty fine job then. I have really enjoyed seeing your hats. Would love to see the kids excitement as they open their gifts and wear them all day long.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH fell at work today and may have torn his other rotator cuff...
> the crude people he has to work with just laughed. He is really fed up with working with such ignorant, uncouth people. He'll file an accident report in the morning.


Will certainly keep him in our prayers. I think your household needs some bubble wrap right now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am having a difficult time staying awake now. One more day of work this week. 

Caren...the picture of the motorcycle remind me of that picture of Purplefi on the purple motorcycle so I naturally put her one that cycle when I saw it and thought of her and the many places she is rushing off to.

Kathy...praying for a load to get you part of the way home. Drive safe as it has not been pleasant the past few days.

Take care everyone....Happy knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH fell at work today and may have torn his other rotator cuff...
> the crude people he has to work with just laughed. He is really fed up with working with such ignorant, uncouth people. He'll file an accident report in the morning.


Oh no- prays that it isn't the other rotator cuff.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a bumper sticker that says I'm not retired ...Knitting is a job!


Unfortunatelly not a well paid one for most of us.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH fell at work today and may have torn his other rotator cuff...
> the crude people he has to work with just laughed. He is really fed up with working with such ignorant, uncouth people. He'll file an accident report in the morning.


Sorry to hear this. Hope he is ok and he finds others to work with, too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, healing energy your way for DH.
Sam, know your oxygen level compromised. Will tell you when my son had asthma as child doc said to start him on wind instrument to help. Maybe you could start slow and see if it helps. The ocarina doesn't take as much blowing power as flute, clarinet, French horn etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will chat later...going to skype awhile...Peace


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely poledra - well done.
> 
> sam


Thank you. I've got the second pair (not same pattern) almost done and then I can get them mailed out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Unfortunatelly not a well paid one for most of us.


Isn't that the truth?!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH fell at work today and may have torn his other rotator cuff...
> the crude people he has to work with just laughed. He is really fed up with working with such ignorant, uncouth people. He'll file an accident report in the morning.


I am sorry to hear this Gwen- not quite what you wanted to have happen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Unfortunatelly not a well paid one for most of us.


Not when you work it out on an hourly basis!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH fell at work today and may have torn his other rotator cuff...
> the crude people he has to work with just laughed. He is really fed up with working with such ignorant, uncouth people. He'll file an accident report in the morning.


oh dear Gwen -- I am so sorry -- I hope he gets it looked at right away- it is very painful. I hope he feels better. It sounds like he is working with a not very nice group of people. Makes you wonder. Best thoughts surrounding yu both.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How true...and most people don't realize the value of your time and skills involved. They expect it to be pennies. I once foolishly made a skirt for a colleague; she loved it; asked me what she owed me and I stupidly said what ever you think it is worth since she provided the fabric . She paid me $7. Never again did I say "pay me what you think it's worth.". Knitting I used to be uncomfortable pricing and still am at times thought I don't sell much but when my DH's cousin wanted an animal hat for her adult daughter I charged her $40 and still didn't make much at all since the yarn was not inexpensive. (Not acrylic like the ones for grandchildren). I would still charge at least that much for the acrylic ones. Especially when I seen them at least $20-$25 for mass produced knit ones in the store.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Shirley (and others who have wished him well.) He's more upset at the lack of common civility from the co-workers than the injury to be truthful. DH is a very compassionate person and he gets very upset at how crude and down right disrespectful (particularly of women) some of these people are. He comes home totally disgusted at their language and comments.

Shirley, how's your skype doing? Has your son been able to check it out?



Designer1234 said:


> oh dear Gwen -- I am so sorry -- I hope he gets it looked at right away- it is very painful. I hope he feels better. It sounds like he is working with a not very nice group of people. Makes you wonder. Best thoughts surrounding yu both.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

:-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to search out some patterns at KnittingPatternCentral.com and Ravelry for a bit. Will try to check in later but if not {{{HUGS}}}} and peace to all.
Play nice.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> if he would find another job why doesn't he just stay with the airline?
> 
> Heidi's party went well - she came over last evening around nine and collapsed on my couch for a little while. she said - you would never know we had a party - dishes and pans are washed and put away - food is in the fridge and the floors are swept. lol
> 
> sam


He has 32 years with Air Canada-- he was on the ramp. He wants to do something part time -- They have a little one so he will be a house husband for part of the time. He pulled his back and finds the job quite difficult - so as it doesn't pay him to keep working as he has a pension which starts now -- it was the best thing for him to do. He also wants to work on the house as they hope to sell it.

He joined the air line very young and as he says- it is a 'young man's job' and difficult handling baggage and driving the big plane-pushing machines ( I call them) and he is ready for a change.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly Surrey. Once again I seem to be pages behind.
> 
> Had a nice time with the family yesterday and Little Madam and I knitted some little Christmas stockings to hang on the tree.
> 
> ...


Lovely. Love the fireplace, I wish mine was that nice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in your thanksgiving day plans you might also plan for the day and weekend after when you might want something other than turkey. you could try this. ------ sam

Winter Slaw with Kale and Cabbage

Makes: 10 to 12 servings 
Serving size: 3/4 cup each 
Start to Finish 25 mins

Ingredients

4 cups shredded kale, stems removed (4 ounces) 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
4 cups shredded savoy cabbage 
1 cup shredded purple cabbage 
1 cup shredded carrots (2 medium) 
3/4 cup packed finely snipped Italian (flat-leaf) parsley 
1/3 cup mayonnaise 
3 tablespoons sour cream 
2 tablespoons sliced green onion (1) 
1 tablespoon white wine vinegar 
1 tablespoon snipped fresh tarragon or 1/4 teaspoon dried tarragon, crushed 
1 teaspoon sugar 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1/2 cup pepitas (pumpkin seeds), toasted

Directions

In an extra-large bowl combine the kale, salt, and olive oil. Using your hands, rub the kale to help soften it and brighten its color. Rinse the kale in a colander under cool running water; drain well and return to the bowl.

Add the savoy cabbage, purple cabbage, and carrots; toss to combine. Set slaw aside.

For the dressing, in a food processor or blender combine the parsley, mayonnaise, sour cream, green onion, vinegar, tarragon, sugar, and garlic. Cover and process or blend to combine.

Add the dressing to the vegetable mixture; toss to coat. Sprinkle pepitas over the salad.

Make-Ahead Directions: 
Prepare the slaw as directed. Cover and chill for up to 24 hours.

Nutrition Facts (Winter Slaw with Kale and Cabbage) - cal. (kcal) 159 - fiber (g) 3 - sodium (mg) 194,

http://www.bhg.com/recipes/printRecipe.jsp?recipeId=RU213483&catref=rcbhg1


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well worth the aggro - they look great. Well done you!


Thank you. I will make them again, different colors but I will definitely make them again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hoping for a load that will bring you home or close to home so you can be there for turkey day. drive careful.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Still in Houston. I don't know if freight has slowed down or just my luck is so bad. It has rained all day, mostly drizzles but one or two good heavy downpours. Of course, it means I am not on the road so don't have that hassle but not doing bank acct much good. Oh well, it will all work out, I am sure. I will head home Wednesday noon no matter where I am.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Continued prayers for those who need them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> OK Prague tonight. Went here with Maryanne and a friend from work.
> A few good memories from there. The first time we came across a lot of snow just lying around in the city for a long time. One day we tried going out to a wonderful medieval town but never got there. There was a blizzard and for Australians and a South African this was exciting in itself. Never felt at risk but the idea of being in such terrible weather that we couldn't go where we wanted had a thrill of its own. And we had an interesting talk with the tour guide (we were the only 3) and we started discussing the comparison between then and under the communists. She told us how much worse they were materially now. But then looked at us and said 'but now we are free'. The first time I had actually come across this- freedom being something we take for granted and yet here she was saying that freedom was worth a much worse living standard.
> Praque is a beautiful town with many of its old buildings still intact despite WW2. we tried to get out to a concentration camp- but got there too late to see much.
> We came to know the Hungry Jacks very well- it had a public toilet and was central so we would pop in at least once a day, buy a coffee and/or a muffin (and as I was the only hot drink drinker I had a few) and visit the toilet.


I would love to go to Prague one day. I love to watch travel shows that go there, such beautiful buildings. 
Good night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell Brantley prayers and loads of healing energy coming his way - what is the saying - it's hard to fly with the eagles when you are stuck with the pigeons.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> DH fell at work today and may have torn his other rotator cuff...
> the crude people he has to work with just laughed. He is really fed up with working with such ignorant, uncouth people. He'll file an accident report in the morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is an idea.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, healing energy your way for DH.
> Sam, know your oxygen level compromised. Will tell you when my son had asthma as child doc said to start him on wind instrument to help. Maybe you could start slow and see if it helps. The ocarina doesn't take as much blowing power as flute, clarinet, French horn etc.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful, and the colors are lovely, one day I will learn to do that pattern.


The pattern really isn't hard at all once you read through the thing, I was just having issues with forgetting to switch my needles from the smaller on the wrist ribbing to the larger size for the upper part of the glove. You don't even have to carry yarn around, the 2 MC stitches (black) are just slipped on the yellow rows, then when you start doing the MC rows, you knit them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tally ho - I always wanted to be a house husband - I would have made a much better mother.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> He has 32 years with Air Canada-- he was on the ramp. He wants to do something part time -- They have a little one so he will be a house husband for part of the time. He pulled his back and finds the job quite difficult - so as it doesn't pay him to keep working as he has a pension which starts now -- it was the best thing for him to do. He also wants to work on the house as they hope to sell it.
> 
> He joined the air line very young and as he says- it is a 'young man's job' and difficult handling baggage and driving the big plane-pushing machines ( I call them) and he is ready for a change.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pics as promised.


He's so adorable.  And such a happy baby.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a chilly Great Bend.
> We are registering at -13.8c/ 7f, my goodness it has gone up by three degrees since I've been up.
> 
> Morning coffee is served.
> ...


Ooh, that was me this morning.  Ran out the door like lightening. lol...But we made good time getting to Colorado and got all the things done while there that we wanted to get done.  Hope you were able to get all yours done also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> They're really cute! Looks as if they'd be nice and warm!
> JuneK


They are, and soft. I think I'm going to make a pair for a friend for Christmas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The pattern really isn't hard at all once you read through the thing, I was just having issues with forgetting to switch my needles from the smaller on the wrist ribbing to the larger size for the upper part of the glove. You don't even have to carry yarn around, the 2 MC stitches (black) are just slipped on the yellow rows, then when you start doing the MC rows, you knit them.


It's good to hear that is an easy pattern, I printed it out but have not done it, I always end up going back to the old pattern mom taught me as a child because I can do it without thinking or reading instructions. That is what I do when I need a mindless project. I will have to try it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I hope to have time to thank each of you for your prayers. If I don't get to can I give you all a big thank you. I have to help DH now as one of the cars isn't running and I have to follow him up to the auto repair with AAA to the rescue.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Hugs, hope he's doing better all the time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope you husband has not torn his rotator cuff both my husband & son have had problems & it takes a long time to get over. Husband had to have surgery to fix his, son is still waiting on a specialist appointment. Good luck to your husband, hope it's better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen...So sorry to hear about DH's fall. That is quite painful and the attitude of the co-workers was just awful. :thumbdown: 

Darowil...Prague was one of my favorite cities. Incredible architecture and went to a concert given in a small church with such a lovely singer and piano player. I was so moved I remember having tears coming down my face. They were tears of joy for being there and also of these two sincere musicians whose pure, beautiful music was transforming to me. Traveling was always a dream of mine and it came true. Coming from a very poor family whose only vacations were to see relatives, I never thought it would come true, but it did, and more than I ever dreamed of. Thank you for the memories.

Sam...I must have missed Heidi's birthday, if that is what the party was, please tell her Happy Birthday from me. Love the recipes you give and that kale and cabbage sounds quite lovely. Will have to do that and so many others you have given.

Kehinkle...I am quite worried about you being out on the roads during this storm. Perhaps you are following its path and not in its path. I know you will stay safe and get off the road if it is too dangerous. Have a safe trip and hopefully you will be with family for Thanksgiving.

I am sorry to say that my nephew's condition has gone from being a miracle to what they were trying to prevent, a brain spasm. This accounts for much of the extreme disability or death after an aneurysm. At this point we can only wait and see what happens. They are putting meds directly into the brain now. It is a shame as he survived when the doctor didn't even expect him to make it to the next hospital, then for the size aneurysm he had, the doctor, after examining him said he couldn't believe this was the same man he operated on and mentioned it was a miracle 2 or 3 times. I guess we can only pray, wait and see now. I hurt physically just thinking of what he is going through and what his wife and his mother (my baby sister) are going through. I started to pack to drive back down to Ohio but my sister called me and said not to with the weather coming up. If she had called a minute later I would have been on my way. 

I know there are others on here going through things too or loved ones and friends that are suffering. My thoughts are with them too.

I'm afraid I am so behind now that I won't catch up. My neuralgia from the shingles is really aching almost like it did when I first came down with shingles. Probably due to being over-tired. I slept much of the day today on and off so that should help.

I sure don't feel like a Holiday celebration but I imagine that will change when I see my son and grandchildren. DH is taking me out for dinner tomorrow and I wonder what the weather will be like. He didn't know about this storm when he planned on taking me out Tuesday. Hoping it won't be as bad as predicted. Hugs to all and stay safe those in the winter storms.

Thank you to each and every one of you for your support. I know I have said this before but it means so much and I haven't been able to keep up and thank you individually.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, that was me this morning.  Ran out the door like lightening. lol...But we made good time getting to Colorado and got all the things done while there that we wanted to get done.  Hope you were able to get all yours done also.


That was me to, out the door to try and not be late. I wrote the wrong time down for an appt. The roads were slippery so I was all the more late. Seemed like everything went down hill from there. Have to go back out and finish errands tomorrow. Did manage to make the Irish Cream Cheese Cakes. :wink: Priorities for my bunch. Easy ones tomorrow should finish before lunch. another week of early mornings and late nights. :-( I'm told 5 more mondays.  :thumbup: 
Going to call it a night get some shut eye before morning arrives all too soon. 
Healing energy and hugs to all. Sleep well and pleasant deems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kaye loved the gloves/mitts. I have a couple of patterns set aside with that same stitch pattern. I've been putting off trying it thinking it would be very difficult.
> 
> KateB Luke's picture in his Dad's chair is great. His smile makes me smile. Oh and do I ever remember the days of the thrown plate, etc. Smart to ut the mat under the area!
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, nice owl pillow.
> Kaye,nice mitts. Nice pop of color.
> Sugar,glad your mom's foot improving.
> KarenB love wording tickety-boo.


 Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No, he hasn't turned up. I still have hope but it does ebb a bit each day.
> 
> Sam, I think I have some of my babies' little white shoes--oh, I loved them too and yes, they do seem hard to find any more.
> 
> ...


Condolences on your fridge, don't you just love when they don't call you back about delivery, then they show up and wonder why you weren't home, or weren't ready for the. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope you husband has not torn his rotator cuff both my husband & son have had problems & it takes a long time to get over. Husband had to have surgery to fix his, son is still waiting on a specialist appointment. Good luck to your husband, hope it's better soon.


Hey Bonnie, I don't think we've met. Saskatchewan, a place I remember thinking of moving to at one time when DH first graduated from college and was looking for a job Welcome. Sorry about DH and son's injuries. It only takes a moment for something to happen like that and then lots of pain. Ugh :x Hope son's will turn out better. Welcome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> The book details as promised, Sam.
> 
> A little owls collection by Stephanie Dosen. Woodland Knits. Quadrille Publishing, 2013. ISBN978 184949 2973
> 
> And a not too well posed photograph of me wearing the tweed jacket.


Beautiful!! You and the jacket, that turned out great. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I'm afraid I am so behind now that I won't catch up. My neuralgia from the shingles is really aching almost like it did when I first came down with shingles. Probably due to being over-tired. I slept much of the day today on and off so that should help.
> 
> I sure don't feel like a Holiday celebration but I imagine that will change when I see my son and grandchildren. DH is taking me out for dinner tomorrow and I wonder what the weather will be like. He didn't know about this storm when he planned on taking me out Tuesday. Hoping it won't be as bad as predicted.


It is understandable you don't feel much like holidays. Take care of yourself stress ca cause a lot of havoc with the body. HUGS for you and your family. I can not begin to imagine how your sister or his wife are feeling. 
It is good that you are going out to dinner with DH tomorrow, enjoy and relax. But beyond all don't forget to breath, think positive.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no, that has to hurt...sorry the other people weren't sympathetic. Hopefullly, with x-rays, it will show not so serious, but prayers heading his way.



Gweniepooh said:


> DH fell at work today and may have torn his other rotator cuff...
> the crude people he has to work with just laughed. He is really fed up with working with such ignorant, uncouth people. He'll file an accident report in the morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Condolences on your fridge, don't you just love when they don't call you back about delivery, then they show up and wonder why you weren't home, or weren't ready for the. :roll:


Just thinking about Sorlenna saying there was an epidemic of fridges going on the fritz. It is amazing how that happens right when you are having a Holiday with big preparations.

Speaking of showing up, by the time we got off the phone from calling AAA the guy was in the driveway before DH was even dressed. Now that was unexpectedly quick service. I sure had to run around this morning, following DH to the auto repair, taking him to hardware store and to Target for gloves and the grocery store. So much to do after a trip that the whole morning was a blur. He lost his winter jacket in Ohio. Now he will be wearing his football jacket around. Ask me how with it being so cold. Well, he had a leather jacket that he wears to perform and I guess it must be fairly warm as he didn't remember his winter jacket even when he was going out to the car. I think you call this the absent-minded professor. At least he didn't lose the cell phone as he kept that in his other pocket.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH fell at work today and may have torn his other rotator cuff...
> the crude people he has to work with just laughed. He is really fed up with working with such ignorant, uncouth people. He'll file an accident report in the morning.


 :shock: Oh no, I sure hope it's not that bad. Yes, it's amazing the things that come out of the mouths of some females now a days. I've heard some pretty bad things, and with little ones in tow. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Still in Houston. I don't know if freight has slowed down or just my luck is so bad. It has rained all day, mostly drizzles but one or two good heavy downpours. Of course, it means I am not on the road so don't have that hassle but not doing bank acct much good. Oh well, it will all work out, I am sure. I will head home Wednesday noon no matter where I am.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Continued prayers for those who need them.
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip whether you get a run before it's time to head home or just heading home. Some days are just good reading days. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It is understandable you don't feel much like holidays. Take care of yourself stress ca cause a lot of havoc with the body. HUGS for you and your family. I can not begin to imagine how your sister or his wife are feeling.
> It is good that you are going out to dinner with DH tomorrow, enjoy and relax. But beyond all don't forget to breath, think positive.


Thanks Caren. Yes, I need to remember to breathe deeply and only think positive. If negative happens then we will deal with that at the time and I will stop trying to deal with it now. Somehow I almost feel like I am there inside him and feeling his fear and pain with my brain open. I think I need to try and shut that down. It is not doing him or me any good. I need to be strong so I can be there if I am needed. Maybe I will go look at some of the pictures of knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> tell Brantley prayers and loads of healing energy coming his way - what is the saying - it's hard to fly with the eagles when you are stuck with the pigeons.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Oh no, I sure hope it's not that bad. Yes, it's amazing the things that come out of the mouths of some females now a days. I've heard some pretty bad things, and with little ones in tow. :roll:


In my case today it was three workmen waiting to be picked up, that I nearly said that I objected to their language- but I felt seriously out-numbered and did not quite have the courage- It is not only women, although sometimes one wishes they knew how foul soap feels in your mouth. (My mother's remedy for some words I had picked up at school as a 7 year old)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren wrote:
tell Brantley prayers and loads of healing energy coming his way - what is the saying - it's hard to fly with the eagles when you are stuck with the pigeons.

sam


Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sam, that is appropriate for Thanksgiving. I have heard it as, It's hard to soar like an Eagle when you are surrounded by Turkeys. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Caren. Yes, I need to remember to breathe deeply and only think positive. If negative happens then we will deal with that at the time and I will stop trying to deal with it now. Somehow I almost feel like I am there inside him and feeling his fear and pain with my brain open. I think I need to try and shut that down. It is not doing him or me any good. I need to be strong so I can be there if I am needed. Maybe I will go look at some of the pictures of knitting.


And please remember to breath deeply, it does work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That was me to, out the door to try and not be late. I wrote the wrong time down for an appt. The roads were slippery so I was all the more late. Seemed like everything went down hill from there. Have to go back out and finish errands tomorrow. Did manage to make the Irish Cream Cheese Cakes. :wink: Priorities for my bunch. Easy ones tomorrow should finish before lunch. another week of early mornings and late nights. :-( I'm told 5 more mondays.  :thumbup:
> Going to call it a night get some shut eye before morning arrives all too soon.
> Healing energy and hugs to all. Sleep well and pleasant deems.


I need to work on Pumpkin pies tomorrow. Need to find out what David is working or not working on Friday so that we can decide if we are going to go to Cheyenne to my brothers for Thanksgiving on Thursday. If we go, I'll do more baking than if we stay home. Oh, I need to go take the turkey out of the freezer! okay, it's out now and in the fridge.
Hopefully things will settle down to an easier time schedule.  
Sleep well, sweet dreams and hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And please remember to breath deeply, it does work!


Thank you dear friend. I am trying as I am writing this and it does feel good and relaxing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Just thinking about Sorlenna saying there was an epidemic of fridges going on the fritz. It is amazing how that happens right when you are having a Holiday with big preparations.
> 
> Speaking of showing up, by the time we got off the phone from calling AAA the guy was in the driveway before DH was even dressed. Now that was unexpectedly quick service. I sure had to run around this morning, following DH to the auto repair, taking him to hardware store and to Target for gloves and the grocery store. So much to do after a trip that the whole morning was a blur. He lost his winter jacket in Ohio. Now he will be wearing his football jacket around. Ask me how with it being so cold. Well, he had a leather jacket that he wears to perform and I guess it must be fairly warm as he didn't remember his winter jacket even when he was going out to the car. I think you call this the absent-minded professor. At least he didn't lose the cell phone as he kept that in his other pocket.


Wow, that was more than prompt wasn't it. Oh no, well hopefully you will be able to get it returned to you if he remembers where he had it last. It's probably the stress of everything going on that did it. Hugs my dear, breath and try to relax, easier said than done, I know, but your health requires it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> The book details as promised, Sam.
> 
> A little owls collection by Stephanie Dosen. Woodland Knits. Quadrille Publishing, 2013. ISBN978 184949 2973
> 
> And a not too well posed photograph of me wearing the tweed jacket.


What a beautiful jacket and lady. I love the collar on that jacket with the big button. Wonderful to put a face with the name. Your life is so interesting.

When we saw the Cliffs of Moher it was about 16 yrs. ago. We stayed in a lovely place just outside the village of Cashel and traveled around from there. About 13 yrs. ago DH gave a concert with the Dublin Irish Radio Orchestra, so I was so very fortunate to visit twice. We went to a pub in Dublin to hear the Irish musicians and it was a wonderful night, music and atmosphere was incredible. We will never forget it. The people couldn't believe we went on our own to do that but it was indeed special. I did a little research on my ancestors while there and went on a few bus tours while DH was working.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that was more than prompt wasn't it. Oh no, well hopefully you will be able to get it returned to you if he remembers where he had it last. It's probably the stress of everything going on that did it. Hugs my dear, breath and try to relax, easier said than done, I know, but your health requires it.


You are so sweet dear and DH would love your assist with an excuse. :wink: He's pretty good at it himself but he did feel badly. He has been so busy just going from one concert to the next. It has been one big thing after the other since the time where he taught in Toronto and had the concert, then us hosting the guest musician at the school, with all his responsibility with that and company at the same time and I couldn't even begin to list all the things he has accomplished, but quite a guy. If I only had 1/4 of the energy he has I would get so much done. He is still in there working and it is after 11pm. He must have a little of Michaelangelo in him with how much he accomplishes. I'll allow him a jacket loss once in a while but we are hoping it gets returned.

Thanks dear. I will try and listen to my friends here an good advice given. Hugs


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Angora 
I am so sorry that your nephew's condition has worsened. Please stop trying to imagine anything. You will literally make yourself ill if you don't try to calm yourself. I think you will be doing the right thing by celebrating Thanksgiving as along with this sadness you have things to be thankful for in life, as we all have. Saying extra prayers for you and your family tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Angora
> I am so sorry that your nephew's condition has worsened. Please stop trying to imagine anything. You will literally make yourself ill if you don't try to calm yourself. I think you will be doing the right thing by celebrating Thanksgiving as along with this sadness you have things to be thankful for in life, as we all have. Saying extra prayers for you and your family tonight.


Thank you Martina so very much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Did you see this: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-218018-1.html

I love it.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH fell at work today and may have torn his other rotator cuff...
> the crude people he has to work with just laughed. He is really fed up with working with such ignorant, uncouth people. He'll file an accident report in the morning.


Oh Gwen - I'm so sorry that DH got hurt. And what on earth are people laughing at? I hope that he can get some medical attention for both shoulders.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Still in Houston. I don't know if freight has slowed down or just my luck is so bad. It has rained all day, mostly drizzles but one or two good heavy downpours. Of course, it means I am not on the road so don't have that hassle but not doing bank acct much good. Oh well, it will all work out, I am sure. I will head home Wednesday noon no matter where I am.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Continued prayers for those who need them.
> 
> ...


Drive carefully.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Martina so very much.


Holding you close dear girl.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

night night all. tired and need to sleep. finding it hard these days, don't know why, soooooo praying for healing, comfort, peace, laced with love and joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Did you see this: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-218018-1.html
> 
> I love it.


Excellent idea!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Did you see this: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-218018-1.html
> 
> I love it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The fireplace would be a wonderful thing this a.m....chilly and damp outside. I would love to have a fireplace--never have. But, I do remember having to scoop coal into the furnace in our basement and seeing the dust of the coal bin area and that part isn't so wonderful. I've even thought about a gas lit fireplace, but didn't want to give up the wall space. I'll have to be content with a fire at my daughter,s. Going there tomorrow.


i plan to have a gas fireplace for our back up heat, we have gas heat now, just a electric blower (is in the attic) we have the plumbing already just haven't put in a wall stove, i am holding out, and now am saving my money for a fireplace, i figure it will save us money in the long run, as when bj goes to bed, he doesn't want the heat on, so i usually bundle up in the living room with the heat turned way down, so seems to me, we could heat the area we stay in more easily, besides, i would just like to sit and watch one. purple i love the look of yours.
i have been reading along, just not posting much, have some family drama going, we are gonna be ok, just took us by surprise, niece (who i raised) tried to commit suicide, is in a mental health facility, her two sons have spent a few nights here with me, which they are very at home here, don't think she will be home for thanksgiving though, i have talked to her a couple times, they are adjusting her meds. just never saw this coming. i have talked very plainly with the boys about all of this, as i think if they have questions we need to deal with it. 
i will continue reading along, just lurking about. i wish everyone of you fine people i care a great deal for a very blessed Thanksgiving. hope all traveling have safe journeys. 
jules, i am glad you and fale have talked some. 
sam, great start this wk. 
gwennie, sorry about dh. i hope he is not hurt badly from the fall. 
marianne, i think of you and your mom often. prayers for all.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> i plan to have a gas fireplace for our back up heat, we have gas heat now, blessed
> 
> I am very allergic to smoke so we are unable to use our fireplace. In our last house, in Nashville, we had a gas fireplace in the basement family room. I really enjoyed it so much. It warmed the room and looked like a fire. I had a TV and a sewing machine in that room too so it was where I spent most of my time. In fact, when I had my knees done we moved a twin bed into that room and that was where I recovered. The basemant also had a handicapped bath room so that was handy...Oh I miss that house.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hey Bonnie, I don't think we've met. Saskatchewan, a place I remember thinking of moving to at one time when DH first graduated from college and was looking for a job Welcome. Sorry about DH and son's injuries. It only takes a moment for something to happen like that and then lots of pain. Ugh :x Hope son's will turn out better. Welcome.


Sorry to hear your nephew is not doing well, such a terrible time for your family.
What were you going to do if you moved to Saskatchewan? We live about midway north in the province, not the bald prairie, we have lots of trees & beautiful lakes in our area.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Oh dear, 60+ pages to try catching up on. See how I go. 

Had an interesting weekend, we currently have one of my sister's cats here to recuperate from desexing surgery. I have never seen a cat throw off the effects of anasetic so fast. Have had such a lot of trouble.

When she arrived, no bucket and a bandage to protect the incision. She had broken the bucket the vet put on her and already busted one set of stitches. Twice a day bandaging to keep it secure, not working. 3 days before stitches due out, busted wide open and infected from where the little miss had bee trying to clean it.

Back to vet for another set of stitches, another bucket and this time, some sedatives. When brought back here, now confined to shower stall, not whole bathroom. Small dose of sedative to help settle her down, a small feed of kibble, and has settled down. Not even trying to bust bucket.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i plan to have a gas fireplace for our back up heat, we have gas heat now, just a electric blower (is in the attic) we have the plumbing already just haven't put in a wall stove, i am holding out, and now am saving my money for a fireplace, i figure it will save us money in the long run, as when bj goes to bed, he doesn't want the heat on, so i usually bundle up in the living room with the heat turned way down, so seems to me, we could heat the area we stay in more easily, besides, i would just like to sit and watch one. purple i love the look of yours.
> i have been reading along, just not posting much, have some family drama going, we are gonna be ok, just took us by surprise, niece (who i raised) tried to commit suicide, is in a mental health facility, her two sons have spent a few nights here with me, which they are very at home here, don't think she will be home for thanksgiving though, i have talked to her a couple times, they are adjusting her meds. just never saw this coming. i have talked very plainly with the boys about all of this, as i think if they have questions we need to deal with it.
> i will continue reading along, just lurking about. i wish everyone of you fine people i care a great deal for a very blessed Thanksgiving. hope all traveling have safe journeys.
> jules, i am glad you and fale have talked some.
> ...


So sorry to hear about your niece, hopes, prayers, and positive energies going out that she'll come through this well, and the children also. I agree, it's better that they know they can ask and deal with any questions and concerns right from the beginning as they are bound to have them. Better they get good/correct answers from you than wrong ones from others. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, 60+ pages to try catching up on. See how I go.
> 
> Had an interesting weekend, we currently have one of my sister's cats here to recuperate from desexing surgery. I have never seen a cat throw off the effects of anasetic so fast. Have had such a lot of trouble.
> 
> ...


Oh, poor kitty, she was definitely not enjoying the aftermath of surgery was she. Glad you've managed to get her settled so she can heal properly. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to bed, have a great night everyone. 
Hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i plan to have a gas fireplace for our back up heat, we have gas heat now, just a electric blower (is in the attic) we have the plumbing already just haven't put in a wall stove, i am holding out, and now am saving my money for a fireplace, i figure it will save us money in the long run, as when bj goes to bed, he doesn't want the heat on, so i usually bundle up in the living room with the heat turned way down, so seems to me, we could heat the area we stay in more easily, besides, i would just like to sit and watch one. purple i love the look of yours.
> i have been reading along, just not posting much, have some family drama going, we are gonna be ok, just took us by surprise, niece (who i raised) tried to commit suicide, is in a mental health facility, her two sons have spent a few nights here with me, which they are very at home here, don't think she will be home for thanksgiving though, i have talked to her a couple times, they are adjusting her meds. just never saw this coming. i have talked very plainly with the boys about all of this, as i think if they have questions we need to deal with it.
> i will continue reading along, just lurking about. i wish everyone of you fine people i care a great deal for a very blessed Thanksgiving. hope all traveling have safe journeys.
> jules, i am glad you and fale have talked some.
> ...


Attempted suicide is always very draining on the rest of the family- pray that she settles quickly.b What type of age are her sons?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, 60+ pages to try catching up on. See how I go.
> 
> Had an interesting weekend, we currently have one of my sister's cats here to recuperate from desexing surgery. I have never seen a cat throw off the effects of anasetic so fast. Have had such a lot of trouble.
> 
> ...


She sounds like she has been a handful for you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - it was the moser clan thanksgiving get together - they do it every year the sunday before thanksgiving.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam...I must have missed Heidi's birthday, if that is what the party was, please tell her Happy Birthday from me. Love the recipes you give and that kale and cabbage sounds quite lovely. Will have to do that and so many others you have given.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you better hurry - 30 days to Christmas and counting.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> That was me to, out the door to try and not be late. I wrote the wrong time down for an appt. The roads were slippery so I was all the more late. Seemed like everything went down hill from there. Have to go back out and finish errands tomorrow. Did manage to make the Irish Cream Cheese Cakes. :wink: Priorities for my bunch. Easy ones tomorrow should finish before lunch. another week of early mornings and late nights. :-( I'm told 5 more mondays.  :thumbup:
> Going to call it a night get some shut eye before morning arrives all too soon.
> Healing energy and hugs to all. Sleep well and pleasant deems.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's it - thanks daralene for correcting me - I couldn't quite get it right - thus the paraphrase.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren wrote:
> tell Brantley prayers and loads of healing energy coming his way - what is the saying - it's hard to fly with the eagles when you are stuck with the pigeons.
> 
> sam
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's never going to thaw in time unless it is a small turkey - during the day to could also put it in cold water which speeds the thawing and at night put it back in the fridge.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I need to work on Pumpkin pies tomorrow. Need to find out what David is working or not working on Friday so that we can decide if we are going to go to Cheyenne to my brothers for Thanksgiving on Thursday. If we go, I'll do more baking than if we stay home. Oh, I need to go take the turkey out of the freezer! okay, it's out now and in the fridge.
> Hopefully things will settle down to an easier time schedule.
> Sleep well, sweet dreams and hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how great is that.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Did you see this: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-218018-1.html
> 
> I love it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal - healing energy to your neice and her sons and to you and yours. suicide - I can't begin to describe what the survivors feel like - something that never goes away.

hopefully the doctors can get he meds regulated and she can lead a healthy productive life and take care of her children.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> i plan to have a gas fireplace for our back up heat, we have gas heat now, just a electric blower (is in the attic) we have the plumbing already just haven't put in a wall stove, i am holding out, and now am saving my money for a fireplace, i figure it will save us money in the long run, as when bj goes to bed, he doesn't want the heat on, so i usually bundle up in the living room with the heat turned way down, so seems to me, we could heat the area we stay in more easily, besides, i would just like to sit and watch one. purple i love the look of yours.
> i have been reading along, just not posting much, have some family drama going, we are gonna be ok, just took us by surprise, niece (who i raised) tried to commit suicide, is in a mental health facility, her two sons have spent a few nights here with me, which they are very at home here, don't think she will be home for thanksgiving though, i have talked to her a couple times, they are adjusting her meds. just never saw this coming. i have talked very plainly with the boys about all of this, as i think if they have questions we need to deal with it.
> i will continue reading along, just lurking about. i wish everyone of you fine people i care a great deal for a very blessed Thanksgiving. hope all traveling have safe journeys.
> jules, i am glad you and fale have talked some.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poor kitty - sending lots of healing energy her way.

good to hear from you - wishing you and yours a happy thanksgiving.

come visit us again soon.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, 60+ pages to try catching up on. See how I go.
> 
> Had an interesting weekend, we currently have one of my sister's cats here to recuperate from desexing surgery. I have never seen a cat throw off the effects of anasetic so fast. Have had such a lot of trouble.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i plan to have a gas fireplace for our back up heat, we have gas heat now, just a electric blower (is in the attic) we have the plumbing already just haven't put in a wall stove, i am holding out, and now am saving my money for a fireplace, i figure it will save us money in the long run, as when bj goes to bed, he doesn't want the heat on, so i usually bundle up in the living room with the heat turned way down, so seems to me, we could heat the area we stay in more easily, besides, i would just like to sit and watch one. purple i love the look of yours.
> i have been reading along, just not posting much, have some family drama going, we are gonna be ok, just took us by surprise, niece (who i raised) tried to commit suicide, is in a mental health facility, her two sons have spent a few nights here with me, which they are very at home here, don't think she will be home for thanksgiving though, i have talked to her a couple times, they are adjusting her meds. just never saw this coming. i have talked very plainly with the boys about all of this, as i think if they have questions we need to deal with it.
> i will continue reading along, just lurking about. i wish everyone of you fine people i care a great deal for a very blessed Thanksgiving. hope all traveling have safe journeys.
> jules, i am glad you and fale have talked some.
> ...


Just thinking, I know Thanksgiving is very important, and I do understand the origin of the festival, but I am rather glad we have a quieter run up to Christmas. And then to be coping with such a happening as with your niece, you have such remarkable equanimity, Donna. I am sure this stems from your sincere belief.
I guess why I feel tired at the very thought of two major festivities is because I get so tired in our heat. I should have been cutting grass, but we kept getting showers at the wrong moment. At least I have managed to get the garden bin ready to go down to the road. Tomorrow I have to go out in the late afternoon for an interview. I hope to transplant some pot plants tomorrow morning before it gets too hot.
I am very tired because I have not slept since midnight it is just after 8 pm., so I am going to go and shower and wash my hair.
It has been good to talk with Fale, and this morning I had a long conversation with Fou the youngest nephew- he has a phone plan that allows them to call NZ, so that is really good. 
Prayers for you, Donna, and the boys and their Mom. And for Angora and her nephew, Marianne and Gwen and DH. So many to remember.
Oh and I spoke with Marge Whaples this afternoon- she has her scooter now, and the handyman is building a ramp. Her computer is completely 'munted' but she hopes someday that she may be able to replace it. 
I must go concentrate on trying to get some sleep. God Bless all! ((((((((((and a great big hug)))))))))) to all who need one!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Valerie that is beautiful! As are you!!! I did order the Woodland Knits book through Amazon and hope it will be here in a day or two. It would take me forever to knit such a jacket!


Thank you Gwen, dear. The jacket is fabric, not knitted. I've loved tweed since I was a little girl when my mother made a coat for me in a beige and brown 'bird's eye' tweed. The new jacket is a greyish-brown and I bought the tweed in Hanly's of Ballyartella, in County Tipperary. They have a sale every autumn at the time when I'm at the Roscrea conference and visiting the Geraghty family, who live about 5 miles from the Hanly woollen mill, one of only three remaining in the entire country now. A couple of weeks ago, I bought 3 yards of a plain black fabric from the same mill shop and I plan to make the same jacket, this time with buttons and small pleats at the sleeves and jacket edge. I'd better get moving as I'm off to Derry with my sister. History and a bit of shopping. Love, as ever.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> OMG!!!! That is beautiful, love it. Great work, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:  :thumbup:


You are so good to me Patches. Glad it meets with your approval. X


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> well done Valerie - love the tweed jacket and the pretty lady wearing it. great button. a burberry scarf would look smashing with it.
> 
> sam


A burberry scarf would be the very thing Sam. Perhaps later today in Derry. on the trip with my sister. She's an accomplished shopper. The button is in fact a brooch given to me by my father and I've had it 50 years, It is silver and depicts a Viking ship. He bought in in Lairgs in Scotland. It was there that the last Viking battle was fought against the Scots. I think the Scots won!! Can any of our Scottish family confirm that??


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I am reminded what a sad and evil world we live in. There is nothing funny about a man falling. Those people need a good dose of compassion. Also the suicide attempt. What a sad thing for a family to endure. There is also much illness in the group. Many prayers are being said.
It is about 1:30 AM so I really need to get to bed. Blessings and sweet dreams to one and all.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a great coat- and nice to see you as well. But would never wear one here.


No indeed love. You'd casserole in it. The style accommodates my swollen arm well and I can wear the jacket with a cardigan beneath, which I do need for an Irish winter.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Still in Houston. I don't know if freight has slowed down or just my luck is so bad. It has rained all day, mostly drizzles but one or two good heavy downpours. Of course, it means I am not on the road so don't have that hassle but not doing bank acct much good. Oh well, it will all work out, I am sure. I will head home Wednesday noon no matter where I am.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Continued prayers for those who need them.
> 
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> What a beautiful jacket and lady. I love the collar on that jacket with the big button. Wonderful to put a face with the name. Your life is so interesting.
> 
> When we saw the Cliffs of Moher it was about 16 yrs. ago. We stayed in a lovely place just outside the village of Cashel and traveled around from there. About 13 yrs. ago DH gave a concert with the Dublin Irish Radio Orchestra, so I was so very fortunate to visit twice. We went to a pub in Dublin to hear the Irish musicians and it was a wonderful night, music and atmosphere was incredible. We will never forget it. The people couldn't believe we went on our own to do that but it was indeed special. I did a little research on my ancestors while there and went on a few bus tours while DH was working.


I wonder if you went to the Oliver St. John Gogarty in the Temple Bar area. Terrific music. I wouldn't ever worry about going into a Dublin pub on my own. I've done that manys a time. Nobody has ever bothered me. The 'Gogarty'
is a great place for music.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> No indeed love. You'd casserole in it. The style accommodates my swollen arm well and I can wear the jacket with a cardigan beneath, which I do need for an Irish winter.


I've got a nice one from when I lived in London but don'think I've ever worn it here- though it does get cold in winter but not cold enough for me to need a nice coat. Well if I came in winter I could bring it with me (actually when I did go to London in winter I din't bring a coat at all- managed with my jumpers and covered it all with a hoodie).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rest well Julie - hopefully the morning will see you rested and ready to face the world.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just thinking, I know Thanksgiving is very important, and I do understand the origin of the festival, but I am rather glad we have a quieter run up to Christmas. And then to be coping with such a happening as with your niece, you have such remarkable equanimity, Donna. I am sure this stems from your sincere belief.
> I guess why I feel tired at the very thought of two major festivities is because I get so tired in our heat. I should have been cutting grass, but we kept getting showers at the wrong moment. At least I have managed to get the garden bin ready to go down to the road. Tomorrow I have to go out in the late afternoon for an interview. I hope to transplant some pot plants tomorrow morning before it gets too hot.
> I am very tired because I have not slept since midnight it is just after 8 pm., so I am going to go and shower and wash my hair.
> It has been good to talk with Fale, and this morning I had a long conversation with Fou the youngest nephew- he has a phone plan that allows them to call NZ, so that is really good.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will be anxious to see you model your new jacket.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Thank you Gwen, dear. The jacket is fabric, not knitted. I've loved tweed since I was a little girl when my mother made a coat for me in a beige and brown 'bird's eye' tweed. The new jacket is a greyish-brown and I bought the tweed in Hanly's of Ballyartella, in County Tipperary. They have a sale every autumn at the time when I'm at the Roscrea conference and visiting the Geraghty family, who live about 5 miles from the Hanly woollen mill, one of only three remaining in the entire country now. A couple of weeks ago, I bought 3 yards of a plain black fabric from the same mill shop and I plan to make the same jacket, this time with buttons and small pleats at the sleeves and jacket edge. I'd better get moving as I'm off to Derry with my sister. History and a bit of shopping. Love, as ever.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you doing for your arm - is it going to get better. healing energy zooming to wrap its healing strength around it.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> No indeed love. You'd casserole in it. The style accommodates my swollen arm well and I can wear the jacket with a cardigan beneath, which I do need for an Irish winter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

three o'clock and all is well - so I am going to bed -- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 56. Well it was 26c today. LOVELY.  
I did quite a bit of manual labour today.... My neighbour came with his trailer (a big caged one) and we loaded all the stuff from the room behind the garage and the garage. I went to the tip with him and helped unload. 
The update is my DD had her 19 week ultrasound (she wanted her friend to take her  ) and she text me "Its a girl!! I call you later"
But of course that hasnt happened and she not answering my txts or calls. Her BF hasnt gone to anything so who knows whats going on there. Oh well. Day by day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> They counteract this by keeping the BP high on purpose. Not sure how they do that, but I am sure his wife's BP is high. I feel so badly for that sweetheart as she is pregnant and he is letting his emotions fly with not being rational. Has to be so hard for her. I know his work bought her a week at a hotel but this is going to go on much longer. Week is already up and a 2 hr. drive each way so a 4 hr. drive to make daily. His brother came up from Texas and his flight back was cancelled due to bad weather and is headed up this way so the drive will be even harder.
> 
> Kehinkle, stay safe out on those roads and everyone on here having to drive during the winter.
> 
> Oh dear, this was posted above. Don't know what I am doing. I felt so confused the first part of the trip home I could hardly respond to DH. I was fine at mom's and when I was with my dear, sweet sister, but could hardly talk once we got in the car to leave. It was like my brain shut down. I think my sister is handling this better than I am, outwardly. I know inwardly she is much worse. I can talk with people almost like I am not emotionally involved but when I am alone or just with DH is when it hits.


Oh dear.. thinking of all of you and praying that he will come good and this will be behind you all soon. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> The book details as promised, Sam.
> 
> A little owls collection by Stephanie Dosen. Woodland Knits. Quadrille Publishing, 2013. ISBN978 184949 2973
> 
> And a not too well posed photograph of me wearing the tweed jacket.


Its a very nice photo of you in your jacket. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, yes, sounds like a good description of an ocarina. Love the ease of playing and portability. Also love playing outside. Somehow flute music and nature go together. Someday I'll see fairies or Pan while I'm playing!
> Remember I'm part Tinkerbell and refuse to grow up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I have finally managed to catch up. It is sad that for each of our friends who seem to be on the road to healing, there is another with fresh pain, but I will continue to hope for a good outcome for each and everyone.

I have loved the mittens and hand warmer that have been posted. I thought you might like to see mine. I made them last year for a friend, but that turned out far too large for her small hands. Even on my huge ones, they are a loose fit, but they are very warm to wear about the house in the cold weather. I did make her a different pair, which fitted her perfectly!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 56. Well it was 26c today. LOVELY.
> I did quite a bit of manual labour today.... My neighbour came with his trailer (a big caged one) and we loaded all the stuff from the room behind the garage and the garage. I went to the tip with him and helped unload.
> The update is my DD had her 19 week ultrasound (she wanted her friend to take her  ) and she text me "Its a girl!! I call you later"
> But of course that hasnt happened and she not answering my txts or calls. Her BF hasnt gone to anything so who knows whats going on there. Oh well. Day by day.


A granddaughter will be lovely- but it would be even more exciting if you got the chance to anticipate her arrival with your daughter. And if she was in a stable relationship to help with the baby etc.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH fell at work today and may have torn his other rotator cuff...
> the crude people he has to work with just laughed. He is really fed up with working with such ignorant, uncouth people. He'll file an accident report in the morning.


Oh no! I hope they can fix it. Some people are just plain mean and nasty.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> tally ho - I always wanted to be a house husband - I would have made a much better mother.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have finally managed to catch up. It is sad that for each of our friends who seem to be on the road to healing, there is another with fresh pain, but I will continue to hope for a good outcome for each and everyone.
> 
> I have loved the mittens and hand warmer that have been posted. I thought you might like to see mine. I made them last year for a friend, but that turned out far too large for her small hands. Even on my huge ones, they are a loose fit, but they are very warm to wear about the house in the cold weather. I did make her a different pair, which fitted her perfectly!


They look good though even if they are big- fun owls.
Talking of owls Vicky liked the sound of the owl blanket you posted Sam- not that its needed in the forseeable future but I might start it once the weather starts to cool down.
And talking of cooling down we are getting a couple of days of summer heat (35 today, 37 tomorrow. mid to very high 90s. Almost 100). but then should be right down again Thursday.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH fell at work today and may have torn his other rotator cuff...
> the crude people he has to work with just laughed. He is really fed up with working with such ignorant, uncouth people. He'll file an accident report in the morning.


I am so sorry your DH is in pain, sending healing thoughts. Sadly the world seems to have a lot of people like that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Did you see this: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-218018-1.html
> 
> I love it.


Very clever :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry to hear about your niece, hopes, prayers, and positive energies going out that she'll come through this well, and the children also. I agree, it's better that they know they can ask and deal with any questions and concerns right from the beginning as they are bound to have them. Better they get good/correct answers from you than wrong ones from others. Hugs


Ditto from me. RE Southern girl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Today I have a mug from somewhere I have never been. MAryanne bought it back from the Phillipnes with her for me. She went there a few years ago now representing SOuth AUstralia at a International Rotaract conference. While there she encountered a mild typhoon- a bit like the blizzard we had in Praque. Enough to experience the wind and rain but not enough to be threatening.
She has been involved with Rotaract now for aabout 10 years (Rotaract is Rotary for younger adults).
Went down and took the photos of the mug and David asked what I was doing. Taking a photo of the mug i told him. he wanted to know which mug so I took his photo so I could post 2 mugs tonight for you. He did ask for it- just probably didn't realise why I was taking a photo of mugs!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. I spent most of yesterday knitting and sewing Christmas items for our charity sale. It's so lovely to take a few scraps and turn them into something nice.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all

ps Sugar can you send me over some of your heat - it's chilly here.

Tuesday photos.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> A granddaughter will be lovely- but it would be even more exciting if you got the chance to anticipate her arrival with your daughter. And if she was in a stable relationship to help with the baby etc.


Absolutely!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Today I have a mug from somewhere I have never been. MAryanne bought it back from the Phillipnes with her for me. She went there a few years ago now representing SOuth AUstralia at a International Rotaract conference. While there she encountered a mild typhoon- a bit like the blizzard we had in Praque. Enough to experience the wind and rain but not enough to be threatening.
> She has been involved with Rotaract now for aabout 10 years (Rotaract is Rotary for younger adults).


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. I spent most of yesterday knitting and sewing Christmas items for our charity sale. It's so lovely to take a few scraps and turn them into something nice.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Yep, I can share. 26c here today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Yep, I can share. 26c here today.


Thank you, we are still at freezing here. xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, we are still at freezing here. xx


I'd very willingly give you some of ours (though I can't really complain as we have had a lovley November).

Having a week of catching up with the girls. Breakfast yestarday with MAryanne (mind you I rarely go mor ethan a few days without seeing her). The the two girls were catching up today for lunch and a movie and then they came down this wayand we went and had coffee with David joining us for a while as well. And then on Thursday I need to head up Vicks way and so we will catch up just the two of us then. And Saw our SIL on Sunday as well.
Friday I am helping on a stall at the CWA (Country WOmen's Association) who asked the HAndknitters Guild if we wanted a stall to sell things- they ahave a Christmas fair (I think !). So I will take some of my excess stuff as well and hope I manage to sell some of mine along with others stuff.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Darrowil. Glad your November weather has been good. We have had a good month too, apart from the storm but I am just feeling a bit chilly at the moment. Off to stuff some owls. Catch you later x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening Darrowil. Glad your November weather has been good. We have had a good month too, apart from the storm but I am just feeling a bit chilly at the moment. Off to stuff some owls. Catch you later x


We've got owls everywhere today it seems. Vicky was showing me a sewn owl she is thinking of making for my mother- it is stuffed and stands up and holds remotes phones etc. Which was what prompted me to comment on the owl blanket. (Mum loves owls)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'd very willingly give you some of ours (though I can't really complain as we have had a lovley November).
> 
> Having a week of catching up with the girls. Breakfast yestarday with MAryanne (mind you I rarely go mor ethan a few days without seeing her). The the two girls were catching up today for lunch and a movie and then they came down this wayand we went and had coffee with David joining us for a while as well. And then on Thursday I need to head up Vicks way and so we will catch up just the two of us then. And Saw our SIL on Sunday as well.
> Friday I am helping on a stall at the CWA (Country WOmen's Association) who asked the HAndknitters Guild if we wanted a stall to sell things- they ahave a Christmas fair (I think !). So I will take some of my excess stuff as well and hope I manage to sell some of mine along with others stuff.


Enjoy the stall on Friday.. I hope you get to sell some things.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a still dark Great Bend. 

The house is still quiet for another few minutes, the teens and preteens will soon emerge from their beds. The house will become an organized chaos for the next two hours as one group leaves then another and finally little DJ. 

Coffee is ready for those that wish to have some. This is the morning offering on the way out the door to the busses today. Irish Cream Cheese cakes, some without Chocolate for the non-chocolate lovers. 

Blue healing energy and gentle soothing hugs winging there way to those in need. 

Everyone have a stupendously glorious day. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> rest well Julie - hopefully the morning will see you rested and ready to face the world.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam- just doing a quick catch up- then back to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 56. Well it was 26c today. LOVELY.
> I did quite a bit of manual labour today.... My neighbour came with his trailer (a big caged one) and we loaded all the stuff from the room behind the garage and the garage. I went to the tip with him and helped unload.
> The update is my DD had her 19 week ultrasound (she wanted her friend to take her  ) and she text me "Its a girl!! I call you later"
> But of course that hasnt happened and she not answering my txts or calls. Her BF hasnt gone to anything so who knows whats going on there. Oh well. Day by day.


As it says in your signature, Keep smiling! Think of you often.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have finally managed to catch up. It is sad that for each of our friends who seem to be on the road to healing, there is another with fresh pain, but I will continue to hope for a good outcome for each and everyone.
> 
> I have loved the mittens and hand warmer that have been posted. I thought you might like to see mine. I made them last year for a friend, but that turned out far too large for her small hands. Even on my huge ones, they are a loose fit, but they are very warm to wear about the house in the cold weather. I did make her a different pair, which fitted her perfectly!


Love them! a pair of owls!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Today I have a mug from somewhere I have never been. MAryanne bought it back from the Phillipnes with her for me. She went there a few years ago now representing SOuth AUstralia at a International Rotaract conference. While there she encountered a mild typhoon- a bit like the blizzard we had in Praque. Enough to experience the wind and rain but not enough to be threatening.
> She has been involved with Rotaract now for aabout 10 years (Rotaract is Rotary for younger adults).
> Went down and took the photos of the mug and David asked what I was doing. Taking a photo of the mug i told him. he wanted to know which mug so I took his photo so I could post 2 mugs tonight for you. He did ask for it- just probably didn't realise why I was taking a photo of mugs!


Great 'mug' shots!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> A burberry scarf would be the very thing Sam. Perhaps later today in Derry. on the trip with my sister. She's an accomplished shopper. The button is in fact a brooch given to me by my father and I've had it 50 years, It is silver and depicts a Viking ship. He bought in in Lairgs in Scotland. It was there that the last Viking battle was fought against the Scots. I think the Scots won!! Can any of our Scottish family confirm that??


I can definitely confirm it, as Largs is where I live! It was King Alexander II of Scotland who defeated King Haakon IV of Norway in 1263 in the last Viking battle to be fought in Scotland. There is a monument commemorating the battle at the south end of the town, which is known as The Pencil because of its shape.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. I spent most of yesterday knitting and sewing Christmas items for our charity sale. It's so lovely to take a few scraps and turn them into something nice.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all
> 
> ...


Good morning. I think it is wonderful to take scraps of things, turn them into treasured gifts. 
DJ and Ahlei both want to make things this year, Robert also wants to learn.

Gentle hugs and healing energy making it's way to you. Have a splendid day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a still dark Great Bend.
> 
> The house is still quiet for another few minutes, the teens and preteens will soon emerge from their beds. The house will become an organized chaos for the next two hours as one group leaves then another and finally little DJ.
> 
> ...


And may you enjoy yours! Still very dark here at just 12 -30 am., I enjoy this time of night when there is little traffic noise, and nothing rumbling from the airport- the wind must be in the wrong direction. I guess breakfast sweets are needed in your cold winters! Looks so tempting!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I wonder if you went to the Oliver St. John Gogarty in the Temple Bar area. Terrific music. I wouldn't ever worry about going into a Dublin pub on my own. I've done that manys a time. Nobody has ever bothered me. The 'Gogarty'
> is a great place for music.


Been in there a few times, it's usually mobbed and it can be difficult to get through the door! Beware your pronunciation if you ever ask directions to it - my friend couldn't understand why everyone laughed at her as she was pronouncing it as it is written, but the locals say it as Oliver Sin-Jin Go-arty! I love Dublin, it's a great city and the locals are so friendly. No matter what happens they'll say, "Sure you're grand!" I opened a toilet door in a pub to find a girl already sitting on the 'throne' and as I backed out, apologising all the way, the cry came, " Sure you're grand!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Gwennie's DH's accident and Southerngal's niece. Hope both are well again soon. Also pleased to hear that Marge is doing okay and that she's got her scooter.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 56. Well it was 26c today. LOVELY.
> I did quite a bit of manual labour today.... My neighbour came with his trailer (a big caged one) and we loaded all the stuff from the room behind the garage and the garage. I went to the tip with him and helped unload.
> The update is my DD had her 19 week ultrasound (she wanted her friend to take her  ) and she text me "Its a girl!! I call you later"
> But of course that hasnt happened and she not answering my txts or calls. Her BF hasnt gone to anything so who knows whats going on there. Oh well. Day by day.


At least she did text to tell you it was a girl, so maybe a small bit of progress? I think one day at a time is a good mantra, but very difficult! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH fell at work today and may have torn his other rotator cuff...
> the crude people he has to work with just laughed. He is really fed up with working with such ignorant, uncouth people. He'll file an accident report in the morning.


Oh, no, Gwen. I'm so sorry to hear this!! And I know what pain he's been in from just one rotator cuff problem. He may have done more damage...that's what happened with Shirley. Glad he filed that report right away. And some people are definitely ignorant...I just can't imagine laughing when someone is hurt. Hope that job is soon over so he can move on to working with caring people!
Hugs to you and prayers for your DH!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Weather report doesn't look good for that area tomorrow. Be careful driving Kathy.


Definitely drive carefully....and be safe.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Attempted suicide is always very draining on the rest of the family- pray that she settles quickly.b What type of age are her sons?


keagan is 18, thinks he knows it all  kolby is 14 and the bain of his bros. existance :? i love when they come stay with me, of course i have wifi, i am no dummy, but we always have fun. keagan has spina bifida and in a wheel chair, kolby has always pushed, loaded wh. chair, without much gripes,even when they are fighting like cats and dogs, just bro stuff. K. now has a electric chair, gifted to him, (he had one, older, slower with some problems) this one runs like a scalded dog, so now its good to see the boys walking somewhere side by side and talking. like i said we will get through this, the boys say what they want to say about it and i answer truthfully as i know it. their needs are simple with kolby its whats for the next meal and his games, keagans are keep the nurdie bro out of my space. such is life at LaLa's (what i am known by from kids)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> He has 32 years with Air Canada-- he was on the ramp. He wants to do something part time -- They have a little one so he will be a house husband for part of the time. He pulled his back and finds the job quite difficult - so as it doesn't pay him to keep working as he has a pension which starts now -- it was the best thing for him to do. He also wants to work on the house as they hope to sell it.
> 
> He joined the air line very young and as he says- it is a 'young man's job' and difficult handling baggage and driving the big plane-pushing machines ( I call them) and he is ready for a change.


I don't blame him for retiring as soon as he's eligible. I did the same thing. I had in my 20 yrs at the library and could retire at 60 yrs. old with widow S.S. With that and my own retirement, I had as much income as I did when working. And I could do all the handicrafts I wanted!!! Now I wonder how I ever had time to work!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you to each and every one of you for your support. I know I have said this before but it means so much and I haven't been able to keep up and thank you individually.[/quote]

Oh, my dear. I'm sorry to hear of your nephew's set-back and praying it's only temporary. 
Please take care of yourself...I know it's much easier to say than do. But your worrying isn't going to make his condition better. I'm praying as hard as I can for him and all of you, his caring family.
Hugs, Sister of my heart!!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Attempted suicide is always very draining on the rest of the family- pray that she settles quickly.b What type of age are her sons?


Ditto


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

jules, i forget we are in opposit seasons, i am waiting for the last leaves to drop, should very quikly after the icing we just had, i rake and blow leaves one time only, i get them out of my yard (which is totally fenced)and in piles in the ditch for the leaf truck to come by and suck them up. then i don't have to pick leaves off maddi's rear all season.
i am nodding as i drink my coffee, so i am going back to bed for another hr or so. i have much to do today.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have finally managed to catch up. It is sad that for each of our friends who seem to be on the road to healing, there is another with fresh pain, but I will continue to hope for a good outcome for each and everyone.
> 
> I have loved the mittens and hand warmer that have been posted. I thought you might like to see mine. I made them last year for a friend, but that turned out far too large for her small hands. Even on my huge ones, they are a loose fit, but they are very warm to wear about the house in the cold weather. I did make her a different pair, which fitted her perfectly!


Lovely, what color is that it is nice. ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. I spent most of yesterday knitting and sewing Christmas items for our charity sale. It's so lovely to take a few scraps and turn them into something nice.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all
> 
> ...


Still lovely, have my coffee, ready to start my day, pray all have a blessed day today.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Shirley love the pics of the moose. I imagine they are glorious creatures up close.

Kate love the flower you posted very unusual and beautiful. The cupcakes you decorated are cute!

Julie so glad that you heard from Fale again. sounds like he is with much better people now. 

Darowil love your cups and the stories.

Purplefi, beautiful garden pictures as always. 

Caren your morning coffees are delighful, havent seen Parker yet, must go search him out. 

Betty glad to hear Angie's good news, hope you get some you time.

Am trying to skim and catch up this week. Last weeks still in the process want to see all the pictures posted though. Only a half day today and tomorrow which is good, baking to do for DH's pot luck at work and Thanksgiving at moms. She put me in charge of desert and DH is making his corn and oyster cassarole (yuck). Hopefully can catch up some with the long weekend. Do want to get most of the Christmas decorating done. Have another present done, will post it this weekend with the yarn I got last week. Need to get to the post office have several packages to get in the mail. (have to photograph this scarf first so I have a record) Have a wonderful day all!! Prayers n hugs


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a still dark Great Bend.
> 
> The house is still quiet for another few minutes, the teens and preteens will soon emerge from their beds. The house will become an organized chaos for the next two hours as one group leaves then another and finally little DJ.
> 
> ...


Yum,Yum, looks so good. You really know how to serve coffee
:-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Will be going to my DD's today, will be staying the rest of the week. Will try to keep up, all the grands will be home so they keep me busy. :-D And I love it.
So to all my KTP family have a blessed holiday, and enjoy what ever you do on that day. :-D


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Morning everyone. I'm just skimming through this week. Computer is still playing up so I thought I'd just send love and healing hugs to all who need them while I'm still online. Hope to drop in again later. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the Christmas holly and the Good morning breakfast.

I have my cup of coffee sitting here---it's kind of coffee roulette - I used up the rest of the coffee in a couple different tins and mixed it with a decaf one so all the k-cups are now 50/50 of caffeine/non-caffeine. But, I didn't mark the cups with any indications with what coffee was put in them. I used up the packets I had that been in a birthday basket so there's "red velvet", "sugar cookie", and "mint chocolate chip". The flavor is very light and with the extra decaf, it's pretty good. This mornings coffee is probably the sugar cookie one. I made some plain decaf ones for DH and his are marked. So, I'll be getting a surprise in my coffee every morning.

The brownies I made for DD's turned out great---thermometer in the oven is still coming out to the set temps.. so I think I can honestly say I fixe it!!! Come to think of it, I've always had problems with brownies turning brown on the edges in able to get the center done....not yesterday's!!

I'm packing up to head to DD's today. I have the grocery list made which we'll do tonight and then tomorrow I'll help by doing some house cleaning and making some appetizers and cookies. We're planning on starting the Christmas candy making on Saturday or Sunday. Probably caramels, divinity and maybe peanut brittle or toffee. The rest off the clan will be down Thursday morning.

I'm glad the bad weather is holding off...but it is very cold. I can't decide what projects I'm taking down; probably not the Christmas stocking, but I'm making some ornaments - gingerbread men and houses, snowflakes, angels, and bells and making some snowflake and gift earrings so those should be small enough to travel.

Best to all...stay safe and warm. Kathy and Poledra's DH--safe trucking too get home. Healing wishes and prayers for all in need.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a still dark Great Bend.
> 
> The house is still quiet for another few minutes, the teens and preteens will soon emerge from their beds. The house will become an organized chaos for the next two hours as one group leaves then another and finally little DJ.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to work on Pumpkin pies tomorrow. Need to find out what David is working or not working on Friday so that we can decide if we are going to go to Cheyenne to my brothers for Thanksgiving on Thursday. If we go, I'll do more baking than if we stay home. Oh, I need to go take the turkey out of the freezer! okay, it's out now and in the fridge.
> Hopefully things will settle down to an easier time schedule.
> Sleep well, sweet dreams and hugs.


My daughter decided to make a pumpkin pie yesterday instead of waiting until Thurs. And it's been cut and taste-tested already...delicious!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Getting blue jeans and wool sweaters at Good will are great ways to re-cycle --- we made baby bibs out of the blue jeans with the pocket in front for the pacifiers and then felted the sweaters to make mittens---using the cuffs from the sweaters for the cuffs on the mittens, but then also were able to knit some rigging on some of them, too.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning. I think it is wonderful to take scraps of things, turn them into treasured gifts.
> DJ and Ahlei both want to make things this year, Robert also wants to learn.
> 
> Gentle hugs and healing energy making it's way to you. Have a splendid day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i plan to have a gas fireplace for our back up heat, we have gas heat now, just a electric blower (is in the attic) we have the plumbing already just haven't put in a wall stove, i am holding out, and now am saving my money for a fireplace, i figure it will save us money in the long run, as when bj goes to bed, he doesn't want the heat on, so i usually bundle up in the living room with the heat turned way down, so seems to me, we could heat the area we stay in more easily, besides, i would just like to sit and watch one. purple i love the look of yours.
> i have been reading along, just not posting much, have some family drama going, we are gonna be ok, just took us by surprise, niece (who i raised) tried to commit suicide, is in a mental health facility, her two sons have spent a few nights here with me, which they are very at home here, don't think she will be home for thanksgiving though, i have talked to her a couple times, they are adjusting her meds. just never saw this coming. i have talked very plainly with the boys about all of this, as i think if they have questions we need to deal with it.
> i will continue reading along, just lurking about. i wish everyone of you fine people i care a great deal for a very blessed Thanksgiving. hope all traveling have safe journeys.
> jules, i am glad you and fale have talked some.
> ...


I'm praying everything turns out for your niece and she can get her meds adjusted. Praying also for you, your Dh and her boys. 
As someone advised Angora, breathe deeply and it will help.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DH did the same thing....after 35 years of being a printer and being on his feet all day, his knees were ready for break. His pension would bring in about a 5-day paycheck not as much as with his over-time, but very manageable. I always wondered how some of the older guys and gals could do that heavy labor on the luggage ramps.

DH is working a part-time job in his semi-retirement and we have health care coverage from this second job so it's the best of both worlds.

I'm getting used to retirement...but still miss the internal fulfillment of working; but it soon passes.



jknappva said:


> I don't blame him for retiring as soon as he's eligible. I did the same thing. I had in my 20 yrs at the library and could retire at 60 yrs. old with widow S.S. With that and my own retirement, I had as much income as I did when working. And I could do all the handicrafts I wanted!!! Now I wonder how I ever had time to work!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Southern Gal sending prayers for your niece and your family. Hope meds can be adjusted quickly. Happy Thanksgiving and thanks for thinking of my DH.


Southern Gal said:


> i plan to have a gas fireplace for our back up heat, we have gas heat now, just a electric blower (is in the attic) we have the plumbing already just haven't put in a wall stove, i am holding out, and now am saving my money for a fireplace, i figure it will save us money in the long run, as when bj goes to bed, he doesn't want the heat on, so i usually bundle up in the living room with the heat turned way down, so seems to me, we could heat the area we stay in more easily, besides, i would just like to sit and watch one. purple i love the look of yours.
> i have been reading along, just not posting much, have some family drama going, we are gonna be ok, just took us by surprise, niece (who i raised) tried to commit suicide, is in a mental health facility, her two sons have spent a few nights here with me, which they are very at home here, don't think she will be home for thanksgiving though, i have talked to her a couple times, they are adjusting her meds. just never saw this coming. i have talked very plainly with the boys about all of this, as i think if they have questions we need to deal with it.
> i will continue reading along, just lurking about. i wish everyone of you fine people i care a great deal for a very blessed Thanksgiving. hope all traveling have safe journeys.
> jules, i am glad you and fale have talked some.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have missed your posts --- know that you are crazy busy. Hope your strength is coming back.

Have a great thanksgiving holiday!!



Pup lover said:


> Shirley love the pics of the moose. I imagine they are glorious creatures up close.
> 
> Kate love the flower you posted very unusual and beautiful. The cupcakes you decorated are cute!
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a great time with the family..




Patches39 said:


> Will be going to my DD's today, will be staying the rest of the week. Will try to keep up, all the grands will be home so they keep me busy. :-D And I love it.
> So to all my KTP family have a blessed holiday, and enjoy what ever you do on that day. :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just picked up the phone, and there he was, twice, out of the blue! I am hoping most of the time that he is with Va'aiga, but this is a guess. There is a dedication at the Church Fofoa attends, and I was hoping maybe he would come over, but I have no certainty.
> I do hope you manage to find a solution for your Mom.
> And good luck with the training/job!


~~~How wonderful for you! What a treat! We'll keep hoping he gets to come for a visit! Everything crossed....and lucky pennies tossed, too!
Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Today I have a mug from somewhere I have never been. MAryanne bought it back from the Phillipnes with her for me. She went there a few years ago now representing SOuth AUstralia at a International Rotaract conference. While there she encountered a mild typhoon- a bit like the blizzard we had in Praque. Enough to experience the wind and rain but not enough to be threatening.
> She has been involved with Rotaract now for aabout 10 years (Rotaract is Rotary for younger adults).
> Went down and took the photos of the mug and David asked what I was doing. Taking a photo of the mug i told him. he wanted to know which mug so I took his photo so I could post 2 mugs tonight for you. He did ask for it- just probably didn't realise why I was taking a photo of mugs!


Your mugs are as handsome as your DH's 'mug'! Interesting mugs...sad to think that so much of the Philipines are now destroyed.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. I spent most of yesterday knitting and sewing Christmas items for our charity sale. It's so lovely to take a few scraps and turn them into something nice.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all
> 
> ...


Your Buddhas enjoy all types of weather. Now after Caren sends her morning photos, my morning will be complete. 
Please post some pics of your items made from your 'scraps'. I know they're lovely.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the owl fingerless mitts. I've been eyeing that pattern (or one similar?) You did a lovely job. Perhaps I'll make them up once I get my owl hat done.



Kathleendoris said:


> I have finally managed to catch up. It is sad that for each of our friends who seem to be on the road to healing, there is another with fresh pain, but I will continue to hope for a good outcome for each and everyone.
> 
> I have loved the mittens and hand warmer that have been posted. I thought you might like to see mine. I made them last year for a friend, but that turned out far too large for her small hands. Even on my huge ones, they are a loose fit, but they are very warm to wear about the house in the cold weather. I did make her a different pair, which fitted her perfectly!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a still dark Great Bend.
> 
> The house is still quiet for another few minutes, the teens and preteens will soon emerge from their beds. The house will become an organized chaos for the next two hours as one group leaves then another and finally little DJ.
> 
> ...


Now that you've sent us a lovely breakfast, my morning is complete...it always feels undone until I see your morning offerings and PurpleFi's Surrey photos!
Hope you get all accomplished that you wish today.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> I can definitely confirm it, as Largs is where I live! It was King Alexander II of Scotland who defeated King Haakon IV of Norway in 1263 in the last Viking battle to be fought in Scotland. There is a monument commemorating the battle at the south end of the town, which is known as The Pencil because of its shape.


So interesting...and now I know where you live!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking of making my pumpkin and pecan pies today. Just worry that DH will slice into them...LOL...or me even...LOL. Gues it wouldn't matter if it happens. Even though I was ticked that I had to cook up the turkeys Sunday I'm actually kin of liking getting most of everything all ready ahead of time. May have to start doing this every year. LOL (minus freezer problems of course...LOL).



jknappva said:


> My daughter decided to make a pumpkin pie yesterday instead of waiting until Thurs. And it's been cut and taste-tested already...delicious!
> Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry to hear your nephew is not doing well, such a terrible time for your family.
> What were you going to do if you moved to Saskatchewan? We live about midway north in the province, not the bald prairie, we have lots of trees & beautiful lakes in our area.


Northern Saskatchewan is the prettiest part of the Province - we nearly moved to Prince Albert when we were young. I have family in Saskatoon and they have cottages at Wakaw.

It is so good that you joined us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe it's because I'm in the south but I never am lucky enough to find wool sweaters at Goodwill. Now the jeans I do especially for DH. In fact, lately we've begun buying his jeans for work there rather than get new ones. As dirty as he gets working it just made sense AND cents...LOL. 


RookieRetiree said:


> Getting blue jeans and wool sweaters at Good will are great ways to re-cycle --- we made baby bibs out of the blue jeans with the pocket in front for the pacifiers and then felted the sweaters to make mittens---using the cuffs from the sweaters for the cuffs on the mittens, but then also were able to knit some rigging on some of them, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning Shirley!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning Shirley!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning Shirley!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning, Good morning, 
Good morning Gwen!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well good morning to you too Kate! What does today have in store for you? Here we have rain, rain, rain, and getting colder and colder. Where Marianne lives they are even saying a possibility of a a little snow. Brrrrrrrr! I'm staying in and knitting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been trying to get some information on my ancestors and yesterday I finally found some that I know to be l00% true.

My maiden name was Baggs - and my Dad was from Broad Cove, Newfoundland. He used to tell me stories about the things his Father (my Grandfather) would tell him about his family history. 

I googled it awhile ago and found lots and lots of the Baggs family in different parts of Newfoundland, but nothing about Broad cove and the story my Father told me about his ancestor arriving in the cove in a sailing ship.

Yesterday I found this!!!!

So- we can trace our ancestor back as far as l685 -- I find that pretty interesting! This is the actual write up that confirmed we are direct descendants and Dad's family lived in Broad Cove and my grand parents are buried there (leah Baggs and William Baggs. )

THE BAGGS NAME IN NEWFOUNDLAND:

Source: E. R. Seary's book "Family Names of the Island of Newfoundland" (originally published in 1977 and re-edited and corrected in later editions) has the following info. on the name "BAGG(S)".

BAGG(S), surnames of England, BAGGE of Ireland, from an old German or old English personal name from middle English "bagge"-----{maker of} Bag(s) or for a Beggar. 

Various researchers have traced the name to SOMERSET, DEVON and County Waterford

In Newfoundland:
Family traditions: The family name was origionally "BANKS" and Captain 
William Baggs who sailed from Poole {Dorset} about 1685, and settled at 
Broad Cove, Conception Bay, was a descendant of Lady Mary BANKS {died 1661} , who occupied the family residence Corfe Castle {Dorset} for the Royalists at the out-break of the Civil War and withstood two sieges until 1646 when the Castle was betrayed by an Officer of the Garrison {MUN Folklore}.

His children and descendants are all over Newfoundland but I could never find anything about the family in Broad Cove. found the above yesterday. 

My Grandparents are buried there and I have seen their graves in the town. 

We were walking down the main road of this little fishing village and I saw a picture of a house like the one Dad had- there was a man in the front yard so I went up to him and asked if any of the Baggs family were living there-- he said - yes -- Shirley Baggs lives just up the road but is away on holidays" 
My dad at an early age worked on my Grandfather's fishing (cod ) boat and when he was l7 he trained as a morse code operator and was one of the first people who sent a message to Ireland - when the cable was finally laid from Hearts Content to Ireland-under the sea - he was a morse code operator in the 2nd world war. So now I know so much more --- we must be direct descendants - as the fishing village was quite busy until the fishing died down in Newfoundland.

I just sent that information to all my nieces and nephews and my kids. I also know that there is Scottish blood in my family. My Father was named William Wallace and my grandmother's people came from Sterling area - I am not sure of her maiden name, or when she arrived in Newfoundland.

So interesting -- I am going to follow it up. There is a Baggs reunion every 5 years in Twillingate NFLD/L but I doubt we would be able to go.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> We've got owls everywhere today it seems. Vicky was showing me a sewn owl she is thinking of making for my mother- it is stuffed and stands up and holds remotes phones etc. Which was what prompted me to comment on the owl blanket. (Mum loves owls)


I'll post some photos of owls later. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning. I think it is wonderful to take scraps of things, turn them into treasured gifts.
> DJ and Ahlei both want to make things this year, Robert also wants to learn.
> 
> Gentle hugs and healing energy making it's way to you. Have a splendid day.


I've made about 8 owls now. Love your coffee this morning and please send me a very large piece of cheesecake. xxxxx


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's never going to thaw in time unless it is a small turkey - during the day to could also put it in cold water which speeds the thawing and at night put it back in the fridge.
> 
> sam


It's not very big, if I need to I'll put it in cold water in the kitchen sink, but I think it should thaw, if we go to Cheyenne I won't cook it until Saturday anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning Shirley!


Good morning Gwen! It seems as if the weather here is better than the weather on the East coast -- you are all really getting miserable rain and wind from the sounds of things. It is sunny and no wind today so not a bad day at all. Hayley was here overnight and her <Mom just picked her up to take her to school. She beat Pat at checkers 3 times! I had a good night's sleep for a change which was quite nice for me.

I might go for coffee at the club house but not sure.

take care.

my Skype is still not working -- I know it is something simple as one minute it was working and the next I couldn't hear anyone -- hope to get it fixed this week. Kelly has been really busy with his retirement parties etc. so I didn't bother him. Will get him to help me later in the week.

I hope everyone is fine and 'hunkering down' in the house during this bad weather.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thinking, I know Thanksgiving is very important, and I do understand the origin of the festival, but I am rather glad we have a quieter run up to Christmas.
> 
> Morning Julie, wonderful that you are having good communication with some of the family at last, that will hopeful help a lot with being able to keep in contact with Fale.
> Hope you are back to sleep and resting.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have finally managed to catch up. It is sad that for each of our friends who seem to be on the road to healing, there is another with fresh pain, but I will continue to hope for a good outcome for each and everyone.
> 
> I have loved the mittens and hand warmer that have been posted. I thought you might like to see mine. I made them last year for a friend, but that turned out far too large for her small hands. Even on my huge ones, they are a loose fit, but they are very warm to wear about the house in the cold weather. I did make her a different pair, which fitted her perfectly!


Those are great, I am going to have to knit a pair of those. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> A granddaughter will be lovely- but it would be even more exciting if you got the chance to anticipate her arrival with your daughter. And if she was in a stable relationship to help with the baby etc.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Today I have a mug from somewhere I have never been. MAryanne bought it back from the Phillipnes with her for me. She went there a few years ago now representing SOuth AUstralia at a International Rotaract conference. While there she encountered a mild typhoon- a bit like the blizzard we had in Praque. Enough to experience the wind and rain but not enough to be threatening.
> She has been involved with Rotaract now for aabout 10 years (Rotaract is Rotary for younger adults).
> Went down and took the photos of the mug and David asked what I was doing. Taking a photo of the mug i told him. he wanted to know which mug so I took his photo so I could post 2 mugs tonight for you. He did ask for it- just probably didn't realise why I was taking a photo of mugs!


 :lol: :thumbup: Scary that she was in any type of typhoon, so glad it wasn't a bad one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. I spent most of yesterday knitting and sewing Christmas items for our charity sale. It's so lovely to take a few scraps and turn them into something nice.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all
> 
> ...


Beautiful, the idea of sitting with your Buddhas' is so nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a still dark Great Bend.
> 
> The house is still quiet for another few minutes, the teens and preteens will soon emerge from their beds. The house will become an organized chaos for the next two hours as one group leaves then another and finally little DJ.
> 
> ...


Love the coffee and accoutraments this morning. Have a great day. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> At least she did text to tell you it was a girl, so maybe a small bit of progress? I think one day at a time is a good mantra, but very difficult! {{{hugs}}}


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> keagan is 18, thinks he knows it all  kolby is 14 and the bain of his bros. existance :? i love when they come stay with me, of course i have wifi, i am no dummy, but we always have fun. keagan has spina bifida and in a wheel chair, kolby has always pushed, loaded wh. chair, without much gripes,even when they are fighting like cats and dogs, just bro stuff. K. now has a electric chair, gifted to him, (he had one, older, slower with some problems) this one runs like a scalded dog, so now its good to see the boys walking somewhere side by side and talking. like i said we will get through this, the boys say what they want to say about it and i answer truthfully as i know it. their needs are simple with kolby its whats for the next meal and his games, keagans are keep the nurdie bro out of my space. such is life at LaLa's (what i am known by from kids)


Sounds like two well adjusted teenage brothers to me. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Will be going to my DD's today, will be staying the rest of the week. Will try to keep up, all the grands will be home so they keep me busy. :-D And I love it.
> So to all my KTP family have a blessed holiday, and enjoy what ever you do on that day. :-D


Have a great trip and a lovely time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the Christmas holly and the Good morning breakfast.
> 
> I have my cup of coffee sitting here---it's kind of coffee roulette - I used up the rest of the coffee in a couple different tins and mixed it with a decaf one so all the k-cups are now 50/50 of caffeine/non-caffeine. But, I didn't mark the cups with any indications with what coffee was put in them. I used up the packets I had that been in a birthday basket so there's "red velvet", "sugar cookie", and "mint chocolate chip". The flavor is very light and with the extra decaf, it's pretty good. This mornings coffee is probably the sugar cookie one. I made some plain decaf ones for DH and his are marked. So, I'll be getting a surprise in my coffee every morning.
> 
> ...


Have a safe/great trip and fun time. Great idea to make up the cups a head of time so that you can clear out some of the misc. coffees, a surprise in every cup is great fun also. :thumbup: 
Thank you, he should be home tomorrow sometime, hopefully early, I was hoping today but they changed his back load. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My daughter decided to make a pumpkin pie yesterday instead of waiting until Thurs. And it's been cut and taste-tested already...delicious!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well good morning to you too Kate! What does today have in store for you? Here we have rain, rain, rain, and getting colder and colder. Where Marianne lives they are even saying a possibility of a a little snow. Brrrrrrrr! I'm staying in and knitting.


I bet Marianne would love to see a little snow, not go out and shovel, but watch from the window, after living in Colorado and all. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Saw this on my fb and thought of Caren and the kids and several others of you that might enjoy this idea. 
http://www.handimania.com/diy/tiny-bow.html


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> i plan to have a gas fireplace for our back up heat, we have gas heat now, just a electric blower (is in the attic) we have the plumbing already just haven't put in a wall stove, i am holding out, and now am saving my money for a fireplace, i figure it will save us money in the long run, as when bj goes to bed, he doesn't want the heat on, so i usually bundle up in the living room with the heat turned way down, so seems to me, we could heat the area we stay in more easily, besides, i would just like to sit and watch one. purple i love the look of yours.
> i have been reading along, just not posting much, have some family drama going, we are gonna be ok, just took us by surprise, niece (who i raised) tried to commit suicide, is in a mental health facility, her two sons have spent a few nights here with me, which they are very at home here, don't think she will be home for thanksgiving though, i have talked to her a couple times, they are adjusting her meds. just never saw this coming. i have talked very plainly with the boys about all of this, as i think if they have questions we need to deal with it.
> i will continue reading along, just lurking about. i wish everyone of you fine people i care a great deal for a very blessed Thanksgiving. hope all traveling have safe journeys.
> jules, i am glad you and fale have talked some.
> ...


Southern Gall, thinking of you during this heartbreaking and shocking time. Prayers coming your way for all of you and healing wishes for your niece. This is so hard to go through. She must feel more like a daughter than a niece. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry to hear your nephew is not doing well, such a terrible time for your family.
> What were you going to do if you moved to Saskatchewan? We live about midway north in the province, not the bald prairie, we have lots of trees & beautiful lakes in our area.


It was a music teaching job at a University. Almost in our 70's now so a long, long time ago, but if I close my eyes it was yesterday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, 60+ pages to try catching up on. See how I go.
> 
> Had an interesting weekend, we currently have one of my sister's cats here to recuperate from desexing surgery. I have never seen a cat throw off the effects of anasetic so fast. Have had such a lot of trouble.
> 
> ...


Oh my, what a time you have had. This cat sounds like my nephew. Not trying to be funny, but he is trying to pull everything out too. Better luck the second time around.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - it was the moser clan thanksgiving get together - they do it every year the sunday before thanksgiving.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> that's it - thanks daralene for correcting me - I couldn't quite get it right - thus the paraphrase.
> 
> sam


I didn't know I was correcting you. I just figured that was another saying and thought it was Good! Just added the turkeys in there for Thanksgiving. :wink:

I usually make up my own sayings. I'm trying to say the right one but can't remember them. Keep DH really laughing. Forget what I said yesterday and we could hardly talk for laughing after I said it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I forgot to mention your husband's accident -- I pray he doesn't have a permanent problem with his shoulder- I never realized how debilitating it is - I wish you both well.

I know Thanksgiving is getting really close- I wish you all the very best - we have so much to be thankful for, even with our 'downs' which have been quite prevalent this past year on the TP. However, knowing each other has added so much to my life and the lives of all the rest of us. Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> I wonder if you went to the Oliver St. John Gogarty in the Temple Bar area. Terrific music. I wouldn't ever worry about going into a Dublin pub on my own. I've done that manys a time. Nobody has ever bothered me. The 'Gogarty'
> is a great place for music.


They weren't worried about us at all and you are right. No problems with safety. Since the musicians were from the orchestra perhaps they were surprised we would be interested. We just went where the Taxi Driver recommended. Food trays were passed around with fabulous snack food and no charge. People were so friendly and the music was incredible. Such a great and happy atmosphere. Don't know the name of the bar but DH might remember. Think it was a place the taxi driver liked the most. Not a problem with feeling safe, they just thought we wouldn't like it. Boy were they ever wrong. DH and I love good music from the area of where we are.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh and I spoke with Marge Whaples this afternoon- she has her scooter now, and the handyman is building a ramp. Her computer is completely 'munted' but she hopes someday that she may be able to replace it.


Great news for Marge--I think of her often. I hope you rested well, Julie.

Healing thoughts for the niece and nephew and all others who need them. On hold with the refrigerator people...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning Gwen! It seems as if the weather here is better than the weather on the East coast -- you are all really getting miserable rain and wind from the sounds of things. It is sunny and no wind today so not a bad day at all. Hayley was here overnight and her <Mom just picked her up to take her to school. She beat Pat at checkers 3 times! I had a good night's sleep for a change which was quite nice for me.
> 
> I might go for coffee at the club house but not sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie...So glad you got to talk with Fale again and the nephew. Wonderful. No wonder you aren't sleeping with all this going on, it stirs the emotions. I am very happy about this. Hope you got some well needed sleep. I do wish Thanksgiving and Christmas weren't so close and over here both often necessitating travel with bad weather.

PftoValerie...I am looking at the map and it looks like that mill is not that far from Cashel Bay. Wonder if it is the one where my friend bought her coat? She looks so beautiful in it and all these years later is still wearing it. How special your coat is with that beautiful fabric and the most meaningful brooch. Hmmmm now Darowil might casserole, but I on the other hand.;-) 

Thank you sugarsugar for your thoughts and wishes. Congratulations on the news of a girl baby!!! You'll probably be hearing from your DD a lot more when she needs a babysitter. Ask me how I know.

Kathleendoris...Beautiful pattern for the fingerless gloves. Glad you are getting some wear out of them.

Darowil....Too cute that DH didn't want to be left out of the photos. Lovely smile. Your daughter accomplishes so much. She is rather amazing.

Purplefi...I want some warmth too. After Darowil sends it to you could you get a big fan and blow some over this way.
My tree has been full of birds today but everytime they see me they fly away. If I can get a shot of the tree when thy are in it eating it looks like they are black leaves that cover the whole tree.

Morning Caren...Always look forward to our morning pictures from you, Purple, Darowil, and others. Hope this coming storm isn't as bad as predicted. After all, DH is taking me out for dinner. :wink: 

Kate...Wow, so you live where that battle took place and is commemorated. Thank you for the photo and map.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> keagan is 18, thinks he knows it all  kolby is 14 and the bain of his bros. existance :? i love when they come stay with me, of course i have wifi, i am no dummy, but we always have fun. keagan has spina bifida and in a wheel chair, kolby has always pushed, loaded wh. chair, without much gripes,even when they are fighting like cats and dogs, just bro stuff. K. now has a electric chair, gifted to him, (he had one, older, slower with some problems) this one runs like a scalded dog, so now its good to see the boys walking somewhere side by side and talking. like i said we will get through this, the boys say what they want to say about it and i answer truthfully as i know it. their needs are simple with kolby its whats for the next meal and his games, keagans are keep the nurdie bro out of my space. such is life at LaLa's (what i am known by from kids)


So great that you are there for them and putting some normal things in there life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That's what I forgot, Julie, wonderful that you have talked to Marge and she's gotten her scooter, I hope that it helps her to be more mobile. Hopefully she will be able to replace her computer one day in the not too far future, really miss her being with us at the Tea Party.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A parliament of owls.......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Angora, just about to light the log fire after I've had a nice warm shower. Any spare heat wafting your way. xx


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> A parliament of owls.......


How lovely the owls are. You got so many done and quite an effect with them all together. Well done.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Oh yes, and thank you for any heat at all. Brrrrrr. I'm about to shower too if I can do the stairs. Want to be all pretty for my date with DH tonight. ;-) Is that some of the fabric you got on your shopping day with London Girl?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> jules, i forget we are in opposit seasons, i am waiting for the last leaves to drop, should very quikly after the icing we just had, i rake and blow leaves one time only, i get them out of my yard (which is totally fenced)and in piles in the ditch for the leaf truck to come by and suck them up. then i don't have to pick leaves off maddi's rear all season.
> i am nodding as i drink my coffee, so i am going back to bed for another hr or so. i have much to do today.


Donna! it is easy to forget about us down here- there is not that many of us! The blossoms have mostly gone from our trees now, apar from the Pohutukawa which will continue to flower for some time. 
I would not mind an extra hour or two myself- to help catch up what I missed yesterday!
But the thought of a 'coffee' is tempting first.
Does Maddi have a long coat for the leaves to tangle?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> How lovely the owls are. You got so many done and quite an effect with them all together. Well done.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Oh yes, and thank you for any heat at all. Brrrrrr. I'm about to shower too if I can do the stairs. Want to be all pretty for my date with DH tonight. ;-) Is that some of the fabric you got on your shopping day with London Girl?


When I've had my shower I'm going to put my pjs on! The material was in a huge dustbin bag of remnants and the whole bag full cost £2. The buttons and braid I had and someone gave me a huge bag of filling. So the actual cost of making the owls is just a few pence, but we hope to sell them for a HUGE profit as the money will go to charity. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Donna! it is easy to forget about us down here- there is not that many of us! The blossoms have mostly gone from our trees now, apar from the Pohutukawa which will continue to flower for some time.
> I would not mind an extra hour or two myself- to help catch up what I missed yesterday!
> But the thought of a 'coffee' is tempting first.
> Does Maddi have a long coat for the leaves to tangle?


Hi Julie, lots of hugs coming your way. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the owls and the good news on Marge. Now, good news for Sorlenna on the fridge and anyone else dealing with life's badly timed nuisances. And, then big prayers and hugs for all who are going through medical issues with either themselves or loved ones. Those times are never easy and seem to be ever so much worse when they're over the holidays which can cause their own brand of stress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> ...
> Julie so glad that you heard from Fale again. sounds like he is with much better people now.
> ...
> Prayers n hugs


Thanks Dawn! I am glad we are getting back to talking with his family- I just wish he did not have to move so much- but I think he has a torch again to help find his way at night- trouble is he forgets where he has put things.
Do I gather that you are getting back into the swing of things with work? I just had a long email about so many missing out on Thanksgiving because the big retailers are choosing to stay open-we also have companies that would like to be doing business through Christmas/New Year- tough on the workers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~How wonderful for you! What a treat! We'll keep hoping he gets to come for a visit! Everything crossed....and lucky pennies tossed, too!
> Carol il/oh


 :lol: :lol: :lol: It certainly was! Just waiting now for him to get back to Fou's house, where I have the phone number- and thank goodness it sounds like it is a deliberate decision to be able to call NZ.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thank you to each and every one of you for your support. I know I have said this before but it means so much and I haven't been able to keep up and thank you individually.


Oh, my dear. I'm sorry to hear of your nephew's set-back and praying it's only temporary. 
Please take care of yourself...I know it's much easier to say than do. But your worrying isn't going to make his condition better. I'm praying as hard as I can for him and all of you, his caring family.
Hugs, Sister of my heart!!
JuneK[/quote]

Thanks June... My sister was almost to the hospital when she got the call that he is allowed NO visitors, not even his wife. They don't want any brain stimulation at all. They have totally restrained him so probably best as when they they are there he is spending all his time trying to get them to take tubes out of him and gets mad when they won't. He pulled a tube out and they said he could have bled to death. I think it is best if he is quiet too and his wife can be in the hotel room and rest till he gets through this spasm. My sister will have driven 5 hrs. today with there and back but she seemed fine with it. My other sister's DH is a minister and he was almost there too so I was trying to get hold of them to let him know. With this storm coming it may be for the best that they are headed home before the roads get bad. Now it is wait and see.

I am keeping busy cleaning house and boy, I often wonder how 2 people can clutter up a place so much. We both have so many interests, so lots of books and magazines. Then I have orchids all over the place and sprouts growing and plants and vitamins and it just grows. Got the kitchen floor done around 7 am then the bathroom floor. Cleaned the oven, which means I turned the knob to clean and it does all the work. Use the steamer on the floors and just love it. Floor gets squeaky clean. My one orchid surprised me as I hadn't been paying attention and here is about a 12 in. growth with new little orchids starting and another plant the same with larger orchids about ready to burst forth. It will be nice to have orchids for Christmas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> When I've had my shower I'm going to put my pjs on! The material was in a huge dustbin bag of remnants and the whole bag full cost £2. The buttons and braid I had and someone gave me a huge bag of filling. So the actual cost of making the owls is just a few pence, but we hope to sell them for a HUGE profit as the money will go to charity. xx


Good cause and great buy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just thinking, I know Thanksgiving is very important, and I do understand the origin of the festival, but I am rather glad we have a quieter run up to Christmas.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, amazing that the blossoms are almost gone already. I love the blossoms so much and wish they lasted longer. I am glad you are through with your winter though and now on with some nicer weather.

So glad you got to talk with Marge and that she got her scooter!!!! Being able to get around without so much pain is very important.

Well, suppose I should get a move on and get back to showering and cleaning so that I can find things. Cleaning myself and the house all in the same day. Hmmmmm, sounds like I have energy today. Love it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great news for Marge--I think of her often. I hope you rested well, Julie.
> 
> Healing thoughts for the niece and nephew and all others who need them. On hold with the refrigerator people...


Marge is such a character- how she keeps smiling through adversity! Her descriptions of life with Hobo were a delight- she was saying she has a photo of Hobo on her phone, which she hopes at some point to download.
I am going to take a break for another hour- then I must get into the knitting again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie...So glad you got to talk with Fale again and the nephew. Wonderful. No wonder you aren't sleeping with all this going on, it stirs the emotions. I am very happy about this. Hope you got some well needed sleep. I do wish Thanksgiving and Christmas weren't so close and over here both often necessitating travel with bad weather.


Angora, I hope you are taking lots of deep breaths! But thanks for thinking of us, as you weather this latest difficulty that life has thrown at you- you don't mention Christopher- I hope that situation is at least stable for him. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's what I forgot, Julie, wonderful that you have talked to Marge and she's gotten her scooter, I hope that it helps her to be more mobile. Hopefully she will be able to replace her computer one day in the not too far future, really miss her being with us at the Tea Party.


I have promised her to try to find the right time to call, sooner rather than later. The ramp is taking a wee while to be built- but a strong friend helped manoeuvre it out of the house for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A parliament of owls.......


Superb!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, lots of hugs coming your way. xx


Thanks so much for the hugs, and right back to you! oxoxoxo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks June... My sister was almost to the hospital when she got the call that he is allowed NO visitors, not even his wife. They don't want any brain stimulation at all. They have totally restrained him so probably best as when they they are there he is spending all his time trying to get them to take tubes out of him and gets mad when they won't. He pulled a tube out and they said he could have bled to death. I think it is best if he is quiet too and his wife can be in the hotel room and rest till he gets through this spasm. My sister will have driven 5 hrs. today with there and back but she seemed fine with it. My other sister's DH is a minister and he was almost there too so I was trying to get hold of them to let him know. With this storm coming it may be for the best that they are headed home before the roads get bad. Now it is wait and see.
> 
> I am keeping busy cleaning house and boy, I often wonder how 2 people can clutter up a place so much. We both have so many interests, so lots of books and magazines. Then I have orchids all over the place and sprouts growing and plants and vitamins and it just grows. Got the kitchen floor done around 7 am then the bathroom floor. Cleaned the oven, which means I turned the knob to clean and it does all the work. Use the steamer on the floors and just love it. Floor gets squeaky clean. My one orchid surprised me as I hadn't been paying attention and here is about a 12 in. growth with new little orchids starting and another plant the same with larger orchids about ready to burst forth. It will be nice to have orchids for Christmas.


That orchid promises to be really beautiful!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I know how this has been bothering you but day by day is the way to go. my heart hurts for you - I know how this must hurt you. one prays and hopes for the best - I hope your daughter realizes that the well being of the baby girl is most important. healing energy surround you.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 56. Well it was 26c today. LOVELY.
> I did quite a bit of manual labour today.... My neighbour came with his trailer (a big caged one) and we loaded all the stuff from the room behind the garage and the garage. I went to the tip with him and helped unload.
> The update is my DD had her 19 week ultrasound (she wanted her friend to take her  ) and she text me "Its a girl!! I call you later"
> But of course that hasnt happened and she not answering my txts or calls. Her BF hasnt gone to anything so who knows whats going on there. Oh well. Day by day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, amazing that the blossoms are almost gone already. I love the blossoms so much and wish they lasted longer. I am glad you are through with your winter though and now on with some nicer weather.
> 
> So glad you got to talk with Marge and that she got her scooter!!!! Being able to get around without so much pain is very important.
> 
> Well, suppose I should get a move on and get back to showering and cleaning so that I can find things. Cleaning myself and the house all in the same day. Hmmmmm, sounds like I have energy today. Love it.


Hoping the burst of energy continues through your day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a delightful pair of mitts - love the owl.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I have finally managed to catch up. It is sad that for each of our friends who seem to be on the road to healing, there is another with fresh pain, but I will continue to hope for a good outcome for each and everyone.
> 
> I have loved the mittens and hand warmer that have been posted. I thought you might like to see mine. I made them last year for a friend, but that turned out far too large for her small hands. Even on my huge ones, they are a loose fit, but they are very warm to wear about the house in the cold weather. I did make her a different pair, which fitted her perfectly!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora, I hope you are taking lots of deep breaths! But thanks for thinking of us, as you weather this latest difficulty that life has thrown at you- you don't mention Christopher- I hope that situation is at least stable for him. Prayers coming your way.


Thank you Julie. He is allowed no visitors. Maybe you saw the earlier post. They are going to try not having any stimulation to the brain and he gets too upset trying to get all the tubes out and trying to persuade whomever is there to to pull them out. They are fully restraining him and hoping to get this spasm stopped, which is hard to do. It is what they were trying to prevent. Poor sis was almost there when she got the call that there were NO visitors. 5 hr. round trip, 2 hrs. each way and then picking up his daughter to watch her. The older children are in school. She is amazing and even took this long drive in stride. She just wants what is best for him. My other sister's DH was almost there too when he found out. They will update us later today, we hope. It is sit and wait and pray for now. My sister said his wife sounded stronger today, so I am glad I asked for prayers for her and my sister too. Li'l Sis got her first night's sleep last night, thank goodness. That will make a world of difference. The people she is Nanny for paid her for a full week's work when she only worked one day. Good people and I know my sister is worth every penny. They couldn't have a better Nanny. She watches the children, cleans, does wash, cooks and loves those little twins like they were her own. She even keeps the twins and their slightly older brother overnight at her place if they want some time away from the children. Well, I'm off and away now. Just can't thank all of you enough for your loving thoughts and prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have yet to begin mine - too many other irons in the fire - I'll make that my new year's day knitting project.

sam



darowil said:


> They look good though even if they are big- fun owls.
> Talking of owls Vicky liked the sound of the owl blanket you posted Sam- not that its needed in the forseeable future but I might start it once the weather starts to cool down.
> And talking of cooling down we are getting a couple of days of summer heat (35 today, 37 tomorrow. mid to very high 90s. Almost 100). but then should be right down again Thursday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and a very handsome mug - I love a person that when they smile - they smile with their whole face. the cup was very nice too.

sam



darowil said:


> Today I have a mug from somewhere I have never been. MAryanne bought it back from the Phillipnes with her for me. She went there a few years ago now representing SOuth AUstralia at a International Rotaract conference. While there she encountered a mild typhoon- a bit like the blizzard we had in Praque. Enough to experience the wind and rain but not enough to be threatening.
> She has been involved with Rotaract now for aabout 10 years (Rotaract is Rotary for younger adults).
> Went down and took the photos of the mug and David asked what I was doing. Taking a photo of the mug i told him. he wanted to know which mug so I took his photo so I could post 2 mugs tonight for you. He did ask for it- just probably didn't realise why I was taking a photo of mugs!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got the update and they can't get the spasm stopped with medication so they are inserting a balloon(s) to try and keep the arteries open. Thank God there is something more to try to keep those parts of the brain from dying. Oh dear, I think I need some more of those deep breaths.

My sister who is Chris's mother is the one on the far left in my avatar. She is the sweetest person you could ever meet but sure knows how to hold her own and is proving herself one courageous and gracious lady while going through all this. I'm so lucky to have her in my life. I was like a mother to my sisters before I got married and I love them so much. They are both amazing people.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for the scots.

sam




KateB said:


> I can definitely confirm it, as Largs is where I live! It was King Alexander II of Scotland who defeated King Haakon IV of Norway in 1263 in the last Viking battle to be fought in Scotland. There is a monument commemorating the battle at the south end of the town, which is known as The Pencil because of its shape.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope the boys know how lucky they are to have lala in their life - blessing and cudos to you for coming to their rescue. healing energy to your niece and the hopes for a better life for her.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> keagan is 18, thinks he knows it all  kolby is 14 and the bain of his bros. existance :? i love when they come stay with me, of course i have wifi, i am no dummy, but we always have fun. keagan has spina bifida and in a wheel chair, kolby has always pushed, loaded wh. chair, without much gripes,even when they are fighting like cats and dogs, just bro stuff. K. now has a electric chair, gifted to him, (he had one, older, slower with some problems) this one runs like a scalded dog, so now its good to see the boys walking somewhere side by side and talking. like i said we will get through this, the boys say what they want to say about it and i answer truthfully as i know it. their needs are simple with kolby its whats for the next meal and his games, keagans are keep the nurdie bro out of my space. such is life at LaLa's (what i am known by from kids)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love retirement and hope he does too - sounds like he has a lot planned with working on the house and maybe moving.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning Gwen! It seems as if the weather here is better than the weather on the East coast -- you are all really getting miserable rain and wind from the sounds of things. It is sunny and no wind today so not a bad day at all. Hayley was here overnight and her <Mom just picked her up to take her to school. She beat Pat at checkers 3 times! I had a good night's sleep for a change which was quite nice for me.
> 
> I might go for coffee at the club house but not sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was thinking of making my pumpkin and pecan pies today. Just worry that DH will slice into them...LOL...or me even...LOL. Gues it wouldn't matter if it happens. Even though I was ticked that I had to cook up the turkeys Sunday I'm actually kin of liking getting most of everything all ready ahead of time. May have to start doing this every year. LOL (minus freezer problems of course...LOL).


We are expecting between 19 and 25 folks for dinner Thursday. Some have not confirmed but are on the other side of Ohio, so it is highly possible that they will not be able to come even if they had made an RSVP.

We had a wedding Sunday. Susan (DD2) and Ben (our houseguest/boarder) had talked marriage for most of the last year before he joined us and he has been here over a year. It was a small and simple ceremony. None of his people were here but they are elderly or not in the best of health. They are also our unconfirmed guests for Thanksgiving.

Ben is a diligent worker--quiet, competent, at ease with Tim and his needs, and quite content with being in our family AND crazy about Susan. The three step-grandchildren (who live with their mother) in the Dayton area may very well prove to be another situation altogether. Mother and her mother have proven to be a pair of real winners over the last year with their accusations over the last year--which were all without foundation.

I've managed to get much of the advance preparation done for our feast, as Tim calls all special gatherings which involve special foods. Some desserts, cranberry dishes, and sweet potatoes cooked for the casserole are ready. Breads are drying for the dressing/stuffing and roasting hens are thawing. I will roast them tomorrow and slice ahead, dressing them with gravy for reheating just before serving on Thursday. Pies will be made tomorrow, some brought by others who will share the meal.

Several of Susan's participants and children will join us since they have no other family near. This is the way we've always done holidays since we started relocating all over the country. We been the newcomers who were never invited to join the local families, so we sought out the lonely ones around us.

I'm wishing all of you safe travels, good food and fellowship, and God's richest blessings for health, love and contentment for you  and yours.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A parliament of owls.......


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks June... My sister was almost to the hospital when she got the call that he is allowed NO visitors, not even his wife. They don't want any brain stimulation at all. They have totally restrained him so probably best as when they they are there he is spending all his time trying to get them to take tubes out of him and gets mad when they won't. He pulled a tube out and they said he could have bled to death. I think it is best if he is quiet too and his wife can be in the hotel room and rest till he gets through this spasm. My sister will have driven 5 hrs. today with there and back but she seemed fine with it. My other sister's DH is a minister and he was almost there too so I was trying to get hold of them to let him know. With this storm coming it may be for the best that they are headed home before the roads get bad. Now it is wait and see.
> 
> I am keeping busy cleaning house and boy, I often wonder how 2 people can clutter up a place so much. We both have so many interests, so lots of books and magazines. Then I have orchids all over the place and sprouts growing and plants and vitamins and it just grows. Got the kitchen floor done around 7 am then the bathroom floor. Cleaned the oven, which means I turned the knob to clean and it does all the work. Use the steamer on the floors and just love it. Floor gets squeaky clean. My one orchid surprised me as I hadn't been paying attention and here is about a 12 in. growth with new little orchids starting and another plant the same with larger orchids about ready to burst forth. It will be nice to have orchids for Christmas.


Love your orchids. 
Hopefully keeping him quiet and with no stimulation will do the job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much Kaye! I think it was a good decision to wash my hair before going to bed- I seem to have slept a lot of the night- could do with a bit more!
> I wonder how you are going with the pies and other goodies for Thanksgiving- have you heard where David will be and how long he will have off?


 :thumbup: 
No idea what is going on where Davids work is concerned, they are really bad about not communicating what the plan is, ahead of time. :roll: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've made about 8 owls now. Love your coffee this morning and please send me a very large piece of cheesecake. xxxxx


That is quite a few owls, can't wait to see a pic. Thank you, one of my favorite cups. No problem I will pack it up and ship it out pronto. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great idea. thanks poledra.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Saw this on my fb and thought of Caren and the kids and several others of you that might enjoy this idea.
> http://www.handimania.com/diy/tiny-bow.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are wonderful purplefi - where did you find the pattern or did you just make it up yourself.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> A parliament of owls.......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers continuing. Sounds like they are doing all they can to relieve him as much as possible while still preserving the brain tissue. Prayers for everyone involved.



Angora1 said:


> Just got the update and they can't get the spasm stopped with medication so they are inserting a balloon(s) to try and keep the arteries open. Thank God there is something more to try to keep those parts of the brain from dying. Oh dear, I think I need some more of those deep breaths.
> 
> My sister who is Chris's mother is the one on the far left in my avatar. She is the sweetest person you could ever meet but sure knows how to hold her own and is proving herself one courageous and gracious lady while going through all this. I'm so lucky to have her in my life. I was like a mother to my sisters before I got married and I love them so much. They are both amazing people.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> A parliament of owls.......


Aren't they just so jolly? They are so happy looking, and I'm sure they will all be snapped up when you put them out for sale. (For charity wasn't it?)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You truly live up to your name!!! and very generous too!!



jheiens said:


> We are expecting between 19 and 25 folks for dinner Thursday. Some have not confirmed but are on the other side of Ohio, so it is highly possible that they will not be able to come even if they had made an RSVP.
> 
> We had a wedding Sunday. Susan (DD2) and Ben (our houseguest/boarder) had talked marriage for most of the last year before he joined us and he has been here over a year. It was a small and simple ceremony. None of his people were here but they are elderly or not in the best of health. They are also our unconfirmed guests for Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully the extreme quiet will do the trick during this period of time - prayers and healing energy continue to him and you and yours.

daralene - I your steamer electric - I just wondered how they worked - was thinking about getting one.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Thanks June... My sister was almost to the hospital when she got the call that he is allowed NO visitors, not even his wife. They don't want any brain stimulation at all. They have totally restrained him so probably best as when they they are there he is spending all his time trying to get them to take tubes out of him and gets mad when they won't. He pulled a tube out and they said he could have bled to death. I think it is best if he is quiet too and his wife can be in the hotel room and rest till he gets through this spasm. My sister will have driven 5 hrs. today with there and back but she seemed fine with it. My other sister's DH is a minister and he was almost there too so I was trying to get hold of them to let him know. With this storm coming it may be for the best that they are headed home before the roads get bad. Now it is wait and see.
> 
> I am keeping busy cleaning house and boy, I often wonder how 2 people can clutter up a place so much. We both have so many interests, so lots of books and magazines. Then I have orchids all over the place and sprouts growing and plants and vitamins and it just grows. Got the kitchen floor done around 7 am then the bathroom floor. Cleaned the oven, which means I turned the knob to clean and it does all the work. Use the steamer on the floors and just love it. Floor gets squeaky clean. My one orchid surprised me as I hadn't been paying attention and here is about a 12 in. growth with new little orchids starting and another plant the same with larger orchids about ready to burst forth. It will be nice to have orchids for Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Julie. He is allowed no visitors. Maybe you saw the earlier post. They are going to try not having any stimulation to the brain and he gets too upset trying to get all the tubes out and trying to persuade whomever is there to to pull them out. They are fully restraining him and hoping to get this spasm stopped, which is hard to do. It is what they were trying to prevent. Poor sis was almost there when she got the call that there were NO visitors. 5 hr. round trip, 2 hrs. each way and then picking up his daughter to watch her. The older children are in school. She is amazing and even took this long drive in stride. She just wants what is best for him. My other sister's DH was almost there too when he found out. They will update us later today, we hope. It is sit and wait and pray for now. My sister said his wife sounded stronger today, so I am glad I asked for prayers for her and my sister too. Li'l Sis got her first night's sleep last night, thank goodness. That will make a world of difference. The people she is Nanny for paid her for a full week's work when she only worked one day. Good people and I know my sister is worth every penny. They couldn't have a better Nanny. She watches the children, cleans, does wash, cooks and loves those little twins like they were her own. She even keeps the twins and their slightly older brother overnight at her place if they want some time away from the children. Well, I'm off and away now. Just can't thank all of you enough for your loving thoughts and prayers.


Continuing in Prayer. The family is showing remarkable resillience. Take Care!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Saw this on my fb and thought of Caren and the kids and several others of you that might enjoy this idea.
> http://www.handimania.com/diy/tiny-bow.html


That looks really good! Must try it. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he sounds like a wonderful and welcome son-in-law - congratulations to all.

have a blessed thanksgiving -

sam



jheiens said:


> We are expecting between 19 and 25 folks for dinner Thursday. Some have not confirmed but are on the other side of Ohio, so it is highly possible that they will not be able to come even if they had made an RSVP.
> 
> We had a wedding Sunday. Susan (DD2) and Ben (our houseguest/boarder) had talked marriage for most of the last year before he joined us and he has been here over a year. It was a small and simple ceremony. None of his people were here but they are elderly or not in the best of health. They are also our unconfirmed guests for Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We are expecting between 19 and 25 folks for dinner Thursday. Some have not confirmed but are on the other side of Ohio, so it is highly possible that they will not be able to come even if they had made an RSVP.
> 
> We had a wedding Sunday. Susan (DD2) and Ben (our houseguest/boarder) had talked marriage for most of the last year before he joined us and he has been here over a year. It was a small and simple ceremony. None of his people were here but they are elderly or not in the best of health. They are also our unconfirmed guests for Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fabulous way to do the holidays, there are so many out there who are so far away from family or have no family to celebrate with. I know in San Antonio, they have families set up to take in the guys and girls that are going through basic training for Thanksgiving so that they don't get so down and depressed by being so far from family. Also just military that are away from any family also, it's a great thing. 
I love Tims way of thinking of the holidays as a feast.  It really is, as we eat things that we only have at the holidays and usually quite a bit more than we would put on the table the rest of the year. 
Congratulations on the wedding. :thumbup: 
Hopes and prayers you don't have any problems with the mother and grandmother of the other children, so sad when a parent and/or grandparent acts that way, it only hurts themselves and the children. 
Have a great day. Hugs


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A parliament of owls.......


They look great! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, radio station posted this one, love it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We are expecting between 19 and 25 folks for dinner Thursday. Some have not confirmed but are on the other side of Ohio, so it is highly possible that they will not be able to come even if they had made an RSVP.
> 
> We had a wedding Sunday. Susan (DD2) and Ben (our houseguest/boarder) had talked marriage for most of the last year before he joined us and he has been here over a year. It was a small and simple ceremony. None of his people were here but they are elderly or not in the best of health. They are also our unconfirmed guests for Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


Had suspected you were busy with something, but what a feast indeed it will be! Hope the weather holds off- The stormy weather was mentioned in our news.
Hello Tim!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> No idea what is going on where Davids work is concerned, they are really bad about not communicating what the plan is, ahead of time. :roll: :roll:


That must be really quite difficult to live with- but the important thing is he does get paid, and he enjoys the driving, doesn't he?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora, hang on in there! We are all behind you and your family. Even the orchid seems to be trying its best!
SugarSugar, don't give up hope on DD. No doubt the hormone changes are playing havoc with her, and at least she's told you to expect a granddaughter. Please be kind to yourself and don't worry too much. (Yes, I know that's a hard ask....) I think when she's a mum she'll find she has a much better understanding of your feelings.
Julie, thanks for the good news on Marge and her new scooter. Please pass on my greetings when you are next in contact. I hope you are getting plenty of sleep, and more calls from Australia!
Gwen, sorry to hear of DH's accident and the unsympathetic work mates. I hope he is able to repair his injuries without further stress. I think that men find it harder to accept incapacity than women as they expect to be able to do all the physical stuff..... And get very restless.
I'm off to do a bit of last minute knitting as DD expressed interest in boot toppers and its her birthday at the beginning of December. Off to find a simple pattern and get clicking; someone posted one earlier this week so will take a look for it. Best wishes to everyone, big hugs all round.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We are expecting between 19 and 25 folks for dinner Thursday. Some have not confirmed but are on the other side of Ohio, so it is highly possible that they will not be able to come even if they had made an RSVP.
> 
> We had a wedding Sunday. Susan (DD2) and Ben (our houseguest/boarder) had talked marriage for most of the last year before he joined us and he has been here over a year. It was a small and simple ceremony. None of his people were here but they are elderly or not in the best of health. They are also our unconfirmed guests for Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


Wow, Joy, you are so busy! And so thoughtful inviting those who might have a lonely time otherwise. I hope you don't tire yourself out before the holiday itself! When we were in US many years ago we decided to go away over Thanksgiving as everyone was going to be involved in family celebrations, so we drove out to the Grand Canyon, and saw it in snowy and misty conditions; quite eerie, and totally fascinating as it changed from minute to minute. Later we went again in warmer weather, and walked to nearly the bottom and back during light hours. Couldn't do that now!! I hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving with family and good friends surrounding you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, radio station posted this one, love it!


Somewhere I had a recipe for a whiskey cake which followed the same sort of steps... Hic.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are wonderful purplefi - where did you find the pattern or did you just make it up yourself.
> 
> sam


No pattern needed, just drew it out on some paper and cut out to make pattern and then as usual just winged it :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, radio station posted this one, love it!


LOVE IT !!!!! Cant type for laughing. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Aren't they just so jolly? They are so happy looking, and I'm sure they will all be snapped up when you put them out for sale. (For charity wasn't it?)


Yes it is. Each year the WI support a local charity and this year it is a hospice in a neighbouring town.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A parliament of owls.......


How cute!! You're so creative!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Got the kitchen floor done around 7 am then the bathroom floor. Cleaned the oven, which means I turned the knob to clean and it does all the work. Use the steamer on the floors and just love it. Floor gets squeaky clean. My one orchid surprised me as I hadn't been paying attention and here is about a 12 in. growth with new little orchids starting and another plant the same with larger orchids about ready to burst forth. It will be nice to have orchids for Christmas.[/quote]

You did a day's work in just a few hours!!! Do NOT forget to rest. Even if you can't turn your mind off. 
With the weather so bad and I'm sure the roads are treacherous, it's just as well, everyone can't go to the hospital. Besides keeping him quiet, it would be very distressing to see him restrained even if it's for his own good.
What a blessing to have orchids blooming at any time. I've always loved them and think how exotic they are. The nail salon where I get my nails done is owned by a Vietnames couple and she has several orchid plants.
Take care of YOU...praying for the entire family and especially your nephew!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Just got the update and they can't get the spasm stopped with medication so they are inserting a balloon(s) to try and keep the arteries open. Thank God there is something more to try to keep those parts of the brain from dying. Oh dear, I think I need some more of those deep breaths.
> 
> My sister who is Chris's mother is the one on the far left in my avatar. She is the sweetest person you could ever meet but sure knows how to hold her own and is proving herself one courageous and gracious lady while going through all this. I'm so lucky to have her in my life. I was like a mother to my sisters before I got married and I love them so much. They are both amazing people.


I'm so sorry the medication isn't helping....but will increase my prayers as that's all I can do. I know your sisters realize how lucky they were to have you in their lives!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We are expecting between 19 and 25 folks for dinner Thursday. Some have not confirmed but are on the other side of Ohio, so it is highly possible that they will not be able to come even if they had made an RSVP.
> 
> We had a wedding Sunday. Susan (DD2) and Ben (our houseguest/boarder) had talked marriage for most of the last year before he joined us and he has been here over a year. It was a small and simple ceremony. None of his people were here but they are elderly or not in the best of health. They are also our unconfirmed guests for Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


What wonderful news about your daughter's wedding...another reason to celebrate THANKSgiving!! Hope your day is wonderful. And tell Tim, we plan a feast for just my daughter and myself on Thanksgiving! We will take a plate to a neighbor who has no family near.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> hopefully the extreme quiet will do the trick during this period of time - prayers and healing energy continue to him and you and yours.
> 
> daralene - I your steamer electric - I just wondered how they worked - was thinking about getting one.
> 
> sam


Thank you everyone for your thoughts of Chris. Breathing deep and turning it over. I just hope he didn't hear his father praying for God to take him. Sister told me he wasn't completely out or in a coma.

My steamer is electric. It is a big one for using on the floor. No chemicals needed, just water and away I go. Steam gets anything up, even black soled shoe streaks. Uh oh. I loved my Roomba too if you remember. Don't really think you could go wrong with one though. Just get some extra pads if you get one. I have a cheap one but I got my son and DIL the one I really want. It separates and you can use it as a hand steamer too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio Joy, Congratulations on the wedding. How beautiful. Something to really be thankful for.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am so touched by all your remarks. Thank you each and every one. I take them to heart and hold them there.

I hope Kehinkle and any others out there are safe. Looks like some of Ohio is missing this so once she makes it to Ohio she should be ok. I hope.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy you have such a loving heart; how wonderful that in spite of others not reaching out to you you have reached out to others during this holiday. Unlike the large family gathering we've had the the past we will have only 5 for dinner Thursday.

PurpleFi just love, love, love the owls. If I were there I'd most certainly buy one. I love the grouping of them.

Angora will continue prayers.

Feel like I've left someone out...if I remember I'll just post again. LOL I did some baking today; have made pecan pie and pumpkin pie. Also have the crock pot pumpkin bread in the crock pot cooking away. Have about 1 hour more on it.



jheiens said:


> We are expecting between 19 and 25 folks for dinner Thursday. Some have not confirmed but are on the other side of Ohio, so it is highly possible that they will not be able to come even if they had made an RSVP.
> 
> We had a wedding Sunday. Susan (DD2) and Ben (our houseguest/boarder) had talked marriage for most of the last year before he joined us and he has been here over a year. It was a small and simple ceremony. None of his people were here but they are elderly or not in the best of health. They are also our unconfirmed guests for Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Remembered what else I was going to say...Ohio Joy how wonderful for daughter and now son-in-law. I hope Tim is also happy too. Love that he calls it a feast!

Also, DH went to doctor today since falling yesterday. Fortunately the rotator cuff is not torn but has a severe contusion. He is not to go back to work until Monday and then only light work. Goes back to doctor in 2 weeks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Remembered what else I was going to say...Ohio Joy how wonderful for daughter and now son-in-law. I hope Tim is also happy too. Love that he calls it a feast!
> 
> Also, DH went to doctor today since falling yesterday. Fortunately the rotator cuff is not torn but has a severe contusion. He is not to go back to work until Monday and then only light work. Goes back to doctor in 2 weeks.


Glad it is the lesser diagnosis- but painful enough I am sure.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good afternoon, all.

The snow flakes are getting larger and covering more of the grass as well as more of the sky. DH has gone south to Pittsburgh to fetch his employer's sister from the airport. She's coming in for the holiday from Florida. If she weren't originally form this area, the snow storm might be a great surprise to her. However, I'm beginning to get concerned about DH's safety. The plane was due to land about 3 hours ago and the trip ought not to take this long to get back from there. The dark is closing in and it is still rather early for that but no sunshine today accounts for that.

Horrendous snow amounts expected for various areas around here between now and Thursday about noon. Some may likely find their holiday meal plans quite frustrated. Hope y'all are warm and safe. Take care

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Rookie, for the very kind words. Keep warm!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ohhhhh....Purple...you "winged" making the the owls!!



PurpleFi said:


> No pattern needed, just drew it out on some paper and cut out to make pattern and then as usual just winged it :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Sam, for the good wishes and the compliment to Ben. He truly is a good and decent man and cares very much for Susan and Tim.

Happpy Thanksgiving to you and the Moser clan.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Remembered what else I was going to say...Ohio Joy how wonderful for daughter and now son-in-law. I hope Tim is also happy too. Love that he calls it a feast!
> 
> Also, DH went to doctor today since falling yesterday. Fortunately the rotator cuff is not torn but has a severe contusion. He is not to go back to work until Monday and then only light work. Goes back to doctor in 2 weeks.


That is good Gwen - time for some good news to go your way. Tell him to do what the doctor says -- 
rotater cuff injuries are miserable and very debilitating so I am glad he is not going to have ongoing problems.

================
Regarding the weather - sounds not too good in some places in the US -- I hope you all reach your Thanksgiving destinations safely -- as far as this part of Alberta it is looking pretty good.
We have a Chinook Arch in the sky which means a warm wind is coming over the Rockies so we should have good weather for awhile. We are always glad to see one here. We only get them in southern Alberta and northern Montana - so they help with the winter.

So far this winter has not been too cold.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is good news on DH's shoulder--hope it heals quickly...I'll bet it's still hurting quite a bit.

I forgot to mention congrats on the wedding, too. Joy--what a great occasion. In-laws and step children are the cause of my worry about my daughter getting into a serious relationship too.



Gweniepooh said:


> Remembered what else I was going to say...Ohio Joy how wonderful for daughter and now son-in-law. I hope Tim is also happy too. Love that he calls it a feast!
> 
> Also, DH went to doctor today since falling yesterday. Fortunately the rotator cuff is not torn but has a severe contusion. He is not to go back to work until Monday and then only light work. Goes back to doctor in 2 weeks.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hopes and prayers you don't have any problems with the mother and grandmother of the other children, so sad when a parent and/or grandparent acts that way, it only hurts themselves and the children. 
Have a great day. Hugs[/quote]

Thanks, Kaye. That is what we've observed about the children and the folks who are raising them. It would not shock any of us here to find them literally at our door step some day because she/they have become tired of living with them as they've been raised and it will be up to us to take them on at that point.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure you're worried. There are flight tracking websites where you can check to see if her flight arrived on time...all you need to know is city to city airports and general arrival time or the flight number. I use it all the time when we have people coming in to O'Hare since there are so many delays here.

Best wishes that all is well.



jheiens said:


> Good afternoon, all.
> 
> The snow flakes are getting larger and covering more of the grass as well as more of the sky. DH has gone south to Pittsburgh to fetch his employer's sister from the airport. She's coming in for the holiday from Florida. If she weren't originally form this area, the snow storm might be a great surprise to her. However, I'm beginning to get concerned about DH's safety. The plane was due to land about 3 hours ago and the trip ought not to take this long to get back from there. The dark is closing in and it is still rather early for that but no sunshine today accounts for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that Tamara Ell is starting another wonderful workshop on Dec. 1st. She is teaching the lovely caplet Commuter caplet- 

This is what she says about it .

Commuter Capelet
Commuters design is quite simple, with dainty picot edging. This edging allows the hem to be turned up to cover the wrong side of the intarsia border on the hood, as well as adding structure to the hood itself so it doesnt fall over the eyes. The hood is worked with a back panel instead of the more traditional peaked style. This not only avoids the pixie looking point, but it also allows for the floral panel to be worked on the back, tying the whole piece together. This project is worked in two parts. The caplet and turtleneck are worked first and then the hood is worked, sewn up the back panel and joined to the neck of the caplet.

The ideal yarn for the Commuter is next-to-the-skin soft, with a balance of drape and structure. Too much structure and this project will feel stiff and scratchy, too little and it will not hold its shape. A worsted to bulky merino silk, for example, would be a very good yarn choice for the Commuter.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had suspected you were busy with something, but what a feast indeed it will be! Hope the weather holds off- The stormy weather was mentioned in our news.
> Hello Tim!


Told Tim of your recent salutation to him and he looked very surprised that you had addressed him specifically. Then he just smiled.

The weather is not holding off, Julie. The flakes are quite small now but coming down almost like a steady rain. Darkness is closing in quickly. Hope to see DH soon in the doorway.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What wonderful news about your daughter's wedding...another reason to celebrate THANKSgiving!! Hope your day is wonderful. And tell Tim, we plan a feast for just my daughter and myself on Thanksgiving! We will take a plate to a neighbor who has no family near.
> JuneK


Thank you so much, June. I shall tell him. And thank you for sharing with your friend who is alone.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

What a lovely capelet, Shirley. Thank you for the heads up.

I'm off to prep dinner; when Don gets in he will be cold and hungry. 

Later,

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh dear Southern Gal - what a difficult time for the boys... and all of you of course. I hope that the dr.s can get your DN squared away so that she can move forward. I know that she has the support of her family - so that is a huge start. Keeping you in my thoughts - luv-AZ


Southern Gal said:


> i plan to have a gas fireplace for our back up heat, we have gas heat now, just a electric blower (is in the attic) we have the plumbing already just haven't put in a wall stove, i am holding out, and now am saving my money for a fireplace, i figure it will save us money in the long run, as when bj goes to bed, he doesn't want the heat on, so i usually bundle up in the living room with the heat turned way down, so seems to me, we could heat the area we stay in more easily, besides, i would just like to sit and watch one. purple i love the look of yours.
> i have been reading along, just not posting much, have some family drama going, we are gonna be ok, just took us by surprise, niece (who i raised) tried to commit suicide, is in a mental health facility, her two sons have spent a few nights here with me, which they are very at home here, don't think she will be home for thanksgiving though, i have talked to her a couple times, they are adjusting her meds. just never saw this coming. i have talked very plainly with the boys about all of this, as i think if they have questions we need to deal with it.
> i will continue reading along, just lurking about. i wish everyone of you fine people i care a great deal for a very blessed Thanksgiving. hope all traveling have safe journeys.
> jules, i am glad you and fale have talked some.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh it sounds like you are going to have to keep her in lala land for a while - poor little thing....


busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, 60+ pages to try catching up on. See how I go.
> 
> Had an interesting weekend, we currently have one of my sister's cats here to recuperate from desexing surgery. I have never seen a cat throw off the effects of anasetic so fast. Have had such a lot of trouble.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think we need to celebrate the small victories - she did share the news with you quite quickly!!!


sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 56. Well it was 26c today. LOVELY.
> I did quite a bit of manual labour today.... My neighbour came with his trailer (a big caged one) and we loaded all the stuff from the room behind the garage and the garage. I went to the tip with him and helped unload.
> The update is my DD had her 19 week ultrasound (she wanted her friend to take her  ) and she text me "Its a girl!! I call you later"
> But of course that hasnt happened and she not answering my txts or calls. Her BF hasnt gone to anything so who knows whats going on there. Oh well. Day by day.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd say his is the cutest mug you've posted!!!


darowil said:


> Today I have a mug from somewhere I have never been. MAryanne bought it back from the Phillipnes with her for me. She went there a few years ago now representing SOuth AUstralia at a International Rotaract conference. While there she encountered a mild typhoon- a bit like the blizzard we had in Praque. Enough to experience the wind and rain but not enough to be threatening.
> She has been involved with Rotaract now for aabout 10 years (Rotaract is Rotary for younger adults).
> Went down and took the photos of the mug and David asked what I was doing. Taking a photo of the mug i told him. he wanted to know which mug so I took his photo so I could post 2 mugs tonight for you. He did ask for it- just probably didn't realise why I was taking a photo of mugs!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

They sound like 2 pretty normal teenage brothers to me... I'm glad you are such a stable part of their lives - it will make all the difference. And they are certainly old enough to hear and understand the truth of what is going on. 14 may be a little young, but it sounds like kolby is an "old soul"


Southern Gal said:


> keagan is 18, thinks he knows it all  kolby is 14 and the bain of his bros. existance :? i love when they come stay with me, of course i have wifi, i am no dummy, but we always have fun. keagan has spina bifida and in a wheel chair, kolby has always pushed, loaded wh. chair, without much gripes,even when they are fighting like cats and dogs, just bro stuff. K. now has a electric chair, gifted to him, (he had one, older, slower with some problems) this one runs like a scalded dog, so now its good to see the boys walking somewhere side by side and talking. like i said we will get through this, the boys say what they want to say about it and i answer truthfully as i know it. their needs are simple with kolby its whats for the next meal and his games, keagans are keep the nurdie bro out of my space. such is life at LaLa's (what i am known by from kids)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry the medication isn't helping....but will increase my prayers as that's all I can do. I know your sisters realize how lucky they were to have you in their lives!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Ditto


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren wrote:
hopefully the extreme quiet will do the trick during this period of time - prayers and healing energy continue to him and you and yours.

daralene - I your steamer electric - I just wondered how they worked - was thinking about getting one.

sam


Thank you everyone for your thoughts of Chris. Breathing deep and turning it over. I just hope he didn't hear his father praying for God to take him. Sister told me he wasn't completely out or in a coma. 

My steamer is electric. It is a big one for using on the floor. No chemicals needed, just water and away I go. Steam gets anything up, even black soled shoe streaks. Uh oh. I loved my Roomba too if you remember. Don't really think you could go wrong with one though. Just get some extra pads if you get one. I have a cheap one but I got my son and DIL the one I really want. It separates and you can use it as a hand steamer too.

I have a steamer too absolutely love it, don't know what I'd do without it keeps my floors clean and germ free. Just water and it steams the dirt away. Yes do buy extra pads for it.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Remembered what else I was going to say...Ohio Joy how wonderful for daughter and now son-in-law. I hope Tim is also happy too. Love that he calls it a feast!
> 
> Also, DH went to doctor today since falling yesterday. Fortunately the rotator cuff is not torn but has a severe contusion. He is not to go back to work until Monday and then only light work. Goes back to doctor in 2 weeks.


Wonderful news for a terrible situation.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> No idea what is going on where Davids work is concerned, they are really bad about not communicating what the plan is, ahead of time. :roll: :roll:


I know what you mean about not communicating what is going on very well. :-( Hope they let you know so you can make plans.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, radio station posted this one, love it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Somewhere I had a recipe for a whiskey cake which followed the same sort of steps... Hic.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> LOVE IT !!!!! Cant type for laughing. xx


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Remembered what else I was going to say...Ohio Joy how wonderful for daughter and now son-in-law. I hope Tim is also happy too. Love that he calls it a feast!
> 
> Also, DH went to doctor today since falling yesterday. Fortunately the rotator cuff is not torn but has a severe contusion. He is not to go back to work until Monday and then only light work. Goes back to doctor in 2 weeks.


So glad it's not torn, but I'm sure it will be quite painful for a while. Maybe his not going back for almost a week and then on light duty will make the others stop and think that maybe they need to think. And Karma, she always comes around.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good afternoon, all.
> 
> The snow flakes are getting larger and covering more of the grass as well as more of the sky. DH has gone south to Pittsburgh to fetch his employer's sister from the airport. She's coming in for the holiday from Florida. If she weren't originally form this area, the snow storm might be a great surprise to her. However, I'm beginning to get concerned about DH's safety. The plane was due to land about 3 hours ago and the trip ought not to take this long to get back from there. The dark is closing in and it is still rather early for that but no sunshine today accounts for that.
> 
> ...


Hope they are safe and just taking it extra slow with the weather. I always tell myself that no news is good news when DH is out on the road and I'm starting to get anxious, doesn't work most of the time, but I try, and so far it has proven true, I pray that doesn't change. Hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let me know how the crock pot bread turns out.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Joy you have such a loving heart; how wonderful that in spite of others not reaching out to you you have reached out to others during this holiday. Unlike the large family gathering we've had the the past we will have only 5 for dinner Thursday.
> 
> PurpleFi just love, love, love the owls. If I were there I'd most certainly buy one. I love the grouping of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is good Gwen - time for some good news to go your way. Tell him to do what the doctor says --
> rotater cuff injuries are miserable and very debilitating so I am glad he is not going to have ongoing problems.
> 
> ================
> ...


Love the sky, you live in a nice looking neighborhood, I bet it's gorgeous in the spring and summer when it's all green.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news - still wrapping him in healing energy.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Remembered what else I was going to say...Ohio Joy how wonderful for daughter and now son-in-law. I hope Tim is also happy too. Love that he calls it a feast!
> 
> Also, DH went to doctor today since falling yesterday. Fortunately the rotator cuff is not torn but has a severe contusion. He is not to go back to work until Monday and then only light work. Goes back to doctor in 2 weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do let us know when everyone is home and safe.

sam



jheiens said:


> Good afternoon, all.
> 
> The snow flakes are getting larger and covering more of the grass as well as more of the sky. DH has gone south to Pittsburgh to fetch his employer's sister from the airport. She's coming in for the holiday from Florida. If she weren't originally form this area, the snow storm might be a great surprise to her. However, I'm beginning to get concerned about DH's safety. The plane was due to land about 3 hours ago and the trip ought not to take this long to get back from there. The dark is closing in and it is still rather early for that but no sunshine today accounts for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie...So glad you got to talk with Fale again and the nephew. Wonderful. No wonder you aren't sleeping with all this going on, it stirs the emotions. I am very happy about this. Hope you got some well needed sleep. I do wish Thanksgiving and Christmas weren't so close and over here both often necessitating travel with bad weather.
> 
> PftoValerie...I am looking at the map and it looks like that mill is not that far from Cashel Bay. Wonder if it is the one where my friend bought her coat? She looks so beautiful in it and all these years later is still wearing it. How special your coat is with that beautiful fabric and the most meaningful brooch. Hmmmm now Darowil might casserole, but I on the other hand.;-)
> 
> ...


The storm has started here, was looking lovely earlier before the sun set. Will try to get a resent one if there is enough light from the porch light. 
hugs for you and calming healing energy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A parliament of owls.......


Those all look great, Purple!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Remembered what else I was going to say...Ohio Joy how wonderful for daughter and now son-in-law. I hope Tim is also happy too. Love that he calls it a feast!
> 
> Also, DH went to doctor today since falling yesterday. Fortunately the rotator cuff is not torn but has a severe contusion. He is not to go back to work until Monday and then only light work. Goes back to doctor in 2 weeks.


Another prayer answered...so glad it was 'only' a contusion. I know it's painful but won't require surgery. But I'm sure he's upset that he has to be out of work. But at least it's over the holiday so he won't miss quite as much.
Sounds like your feast cooking is well under way!
juneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good afternoon, all.
> 
> The snow flakes are getting larger and covering more of the grass as well as more of the sky. DH has gone south to Pittsburgh to fetch his employer's sister from the airport. She's coming in for the holiday from Florida. If she weren't originally form this area, the snow storm might be a great surprise to her. However, I'm beginning to get concerned about DH's safety. The plane was due to land about 3 hours ago and the trip ought not to take this long to get back from there. The dark is closing in and it is still rather early for that but no sunshine today accounts for that.
> 
> ...


I know you're concerned about your DH's safety. But with so much bad weather everywhere perhaps the plane is unexpectedly delayed. Praying that all of you in the bad weather stays safe! We're just having rain but our temps are going up tonight. Expected high tomorrow of 62F but falling into the 40's by nightfall...crazy VA weather, as usual.

juneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are getting the snow that is just missing us - but joy and I believe nitergma should be getting some also. stay safe and warm everyone.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> The storm has started here, was looking lovely earlier before the sun set. Will try to get a resent one if there is enough light from the porch light.
> hugs for you and calming healing energy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A parliament of owls.......


I love your owls :thumbup: I'd buy one I hope you sell them all along with the rest of your crafts and make lots of money for your charity.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Tamara Ell is starting another wonderful workshop on Dec. 1st. She is teaching the lovely caplet Commuter caplet-
> 
> This is what she says about it .
> 
> ...


That is so beautiful, I am definitely going to do that one also, don't know when, but I am.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is good Gwen - time for some good news to go your way. Tell him to do what the doctor says --
> rotater cuff injuries are miserable and very debilitating so I am glad he is not going to have ongoing problems.
> 
> ================
> ...


That sky looks like ours does when we have a cold front coming in. Exactly the opposite of the Chinook Arch that brings warm weather to you! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Saw this on my fb and thought of Caren and the kids and several others of you that might enjoy this idea.
> http://www.handimania.com/diy/tiny-bow.html


Those are so cute, I may have to try make some this week to keep the grands busy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Tamara Ell is starting another wonderful workshop on Dec. 1st. She is teaching the lovely caplet Commuter caplet-
> 
> This is what she says about it .
> 
> ...


That is beautiful Unfortunately, I'll have to bookmark the workshop and make this after the first of the year. Seems like i always have something I HAVE to finish so can't participate in the workshops as they're happening. But so glad I can go back and take advantage of them. So many things I would never attempt on my own.
Thank you once again, Shirley.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So glad it's not torn, but I'm sure it will be quite painful for a while. Maybe his not going back for almost a week and then on light duty will make the others stop and think that maybe they need to think. And Karma, she always comes around.


So true, Kaye...that Karma...she comes back around and bites you on the butt when you least expect it!
So glad Brantley's injury isn't as bad as it could be.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I know what you mean about not communicating what is going on very well. :-( Hope they let you know so you can make plans.


 Yes, it's rather irritating. Truth be told though, I will be fine whether we go or stay home as long as we can watch Dallas play and hopefully, fingers and toes crossed, win. 
I was going to bake today but decided to do that tomorrow since I want to get the second pair of gloves finished. I finished the one glove on the second pair and half the second glove. I'll post a pic when I'm done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Those are so cute, I may have to try make some this week to keep the grands busy.


I thought you'd like them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are getting the snow that is just missing us - but joy and I believe nitergma should be getting some also. stay safe and warm everyone.
> 
> sam


I am home for the night after a rather stressful day at the shop, hopeful everything has been taken care of. I think we are getting it. Have a winter storm watch into tomorrow sometime. Will be staying inside tonight but out as soon as it is light enough to get photos in the morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's rather irritating. Truth be told though, I will be fine whether we go or stay home as long as we can watch Dallas play and hopefully, fingers and toes crossed, win.
> I was going to bake today but decided to do that tomorrow since I want to get the second pair of gloves finished. I finished the one glove on the second pair and half the second glove. I'll post a pic when I'm done.


I hope you get to watch Dallas play and they win.  I am not really a football person my sisters are more of the non-motor sports people. Petrolhead through and through.

I had planned on baking cookie pies today,but business called and I had to take care of things. Can't wait to see pics of the gloves.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hope they are safe and just taking it extra slow with the weather. I always tell myself that no news is good news when DH is out on the road and I'm starting to get anxious, doesn't work most of the time, but I try, and so far it has proven true, I pray that doesn't change. Hugs


I'll be thinking safe thoughts for all those on the road in this weather. I get anxious this time of year nearly lost a cousin when the load on the lead truck let loose. the metal post came though his windshield hitting him. He has only returned to work a couple months ago after a very long year of rehab. A friend will be out driving in the hills tomorrow. Going to be a long day of waiting. :? Calming thoughts for you, worrying does us no good.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

For any of you who found my pictures of the Moose interesting '' here is a link that was shown today on chit chat . check them out. One year a mother had twin babies and did this every bring back memories. they were so much less shy when there were the two of them. I enjoyed every moment -- I hope you will too - I have seen it before but it is true to life.

http://www.wimp.com/babymoose/


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Well going to turn in for the night. Hope I can catch up tomorrow I don't think I have anything overly pressing to do. 
Snow out the window by the hot tub. 

Good night everyone, pleasant dreams 

Healing energies and gentle hugs going out to everyone that is in need.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Gwen and Kaye, for the kind words and calming ones too.
Don rolled in home about 5:45pm just ahead of the time we'd agreed that I could ''call out the troops (county mounties)'' if he hadn't made it home.

We've acquired 4 more and lost three for Thanksgiving dinner. Ben's folks are not braving the possibility of up to 13'' of snow by Thursday morning; but we're including another of the participants and his family. These gentlemen are on assistance or among the formerly incarcerated who have been assigned to her program to assist them into viable, sustainable employment. Together with their families Susan, Ben and DH and I are ministering to, training, educating about 60 people. Some need the GED certificate, fines paid off in order to get their driver's license back, or trades certificates as plumbers, electricians, dry wallers, painters, etc. When those things are accomplished, they can work as or for journeymen in those trades.

Some, because of other ''baggage'' in their lives may never become licensed tradesmen but rather their helpers or laborers, but they will be able to live on their wages and in better conditions than they've had so far.

Our newcomers have moved into a new residence (new to them) but don't yet have the means to cook their own ''feast''.
Bill called one of the others, who happens to be joining us, to ask if he brought the foods for Thanksgiving, could they cook it at the second man's home. Since the second man's family were dining with us, Mike called me to ask if Bill's family could join us, too. You can't say no and claim to walk the walk as well as talk the talk. So they (newcomers) will bring whatever makes them feel that they are equal contributors to the ''feast'' and we will all fellowship together as if this was the plan in the first place.

Since everyone will do their share of preparing, setting up, cleaning up, and/or minding the little ones, all will feel like family and equally accepted. There will be sufficient food to go around and maybe some leftovers to take home. Who knows?

Susan, Ben, Don and I keep remembering the passage ''unto the least of these, my brothers.'' It will be all good.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I didn't know why I was so tired until I looked at my clock and realized that it is after 9PM. Praying for those who are dealing with struggles and rejoicing with those who have had wonderful days and events in their lives. I am off to get some rest.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well the crock pot pumpkin bread turned out more like a thick bread pudding...definitely not slice-able but eaten in a bowl with a spoon it was very good; rich, rich, rich. For the time it took though I probvably wouldn't make it again as I really would like a bread (sweet).



thewren said:


> let me know how the crock pot bread turns out.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

(are you surprised?....ROFL)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Kaye, the plane was 45 minutes late landing and then it was very slow going coming north from Pittsburgh through some of the ''mountains'' in Pennsylvania. Everyone in and settled for the night. Ben may put off going after his children until Thursday AM so that he can drive in daylight and the road crews will have a chance to clear the highways.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy how I wish I could be there to experience such a wonderful Thanksgiving. You have and will earn many jewels for your crown as my aunt used to say.


jheiens said:


> Thanks, Gwen and Kaye, for the kind words and calming ones too.
> Don rolled in home about 5:45pm just ahead of the time we'd agreed that I could ''call out the troops (county mounties)'' if he hadn't made it home.
> 
> We've acquired 4 more and lost three for Thanksgiving dinner. Ben's folks are not braving the possibility of up to 13'' of snow by Thursday morning; but we're including another of the participants and his family. These gentlemen are on assistance or among the formerly incarcerated who have been assigned to her program to assist them into viable, sustainable employment. Together with their families Susan, Ben and DH and I are ministering to, training, educating about 60 people. Some need the GED certificate, fines paid off in order to get their driver's license back, or trades certificates as plumbers, electricians, dry wallers, painters, etc. When those things are accomplished, they can work as or for journeymen in those trades.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Gwen and Kaye, for the kind words and calming ones too.
> Don rolled in home about 5:45pm just ahead of the time we'd agreed that I could ''call out the troops (county mounties)'' if he hadn't made it home.
> 
> We've acquired 4 more and lost three for Thanksgiving dinner. Ben's folks are not braving the possibility of up to 13'' of snow by Thursday morning; but we're including another of the participants and his family. These gentlemen are on assistance or among the formerly incarcerated who have been assigned to her program to assist them into viable, sustainable employment. Together with their families Susan, Ben and DH and I are ministering to, training, educating about 60 people. Some need the GED certificate, fines paid off in order to get their driver's license back, or trades certificates as plumbers, electricians, dry wallers, painters, etc. When those things are accomplished, they can work as or for journeymen in those trades.
> ...


I would love to be able to join you all and help with the preparation and to meet you and your familyl and friends.

You are a special lady. I am glad Don got home safely. I know the worry that can creep up on you when they are a bit later than expected.

Boy oh boy-- it sounds as if some of you will be in the midst of really really bad weather tomorrow and Thursday. I hope no one is too badly affected -- take care everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to go search for a fingerless gloves pattern that uses chunk yarn. Everyone have a wonderful time; rest, relax, and be thankful. If I don't doze off I'll check back later.
{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good afternoon, all.
> 
> The snow flakes are getting larger and covering more of the grass as well as more of the sky. DH has gone south to Pittsburgh to fetch his employer's sister from the airport. She's coming in for the holiday from Florida. If she weren't originally form this area, the snow storm might be a great surprise to her. However, I'm beginning to get concerned about DH's safety. The plane was due to land about 3 hours ago and the trip ought not to take this long to get back from there. The dark is closing in and it is still rather early for that but no sunshine today accounts for that.
> 
> ...


Hoping all are OK by now!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen and Shirley and any and all who think they would like to join us: you would be so welcome to join in anytime you're in the area. We eat 3x a day, 7 days a week. You can bring your knitting and crocheting. That goes without saying, of course.

We're eating in the fellowship hall at the church so there will be plenty of room and the larger coffee and tea pots will be hot. Serving starts about 5pm this Thursday.

Y'all come. Don't forget your jammies and favorite pillows. As cold as it's getting, remember a couple of blankets each, please.

Ohio Joy

EDIT: I remember when we were strangers and no one ''took us in''. I don't want to face that judgment someday, either.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

All home and warm, Julie. Thank you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> All home and warm, Julie. Thank you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So good to hear- it is always an anxiety when people are travelling and overdue!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy....glad everyone is settled in. Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I hope you get to watch Dallas play and they win.  I am not really a football person my sisters are more of the non-motor sports people. Petrolhead through and through.
> 
> I had planned on baking cookie pies today,but business called and I had to take care of things. Can't wait to see pics of the gloves.


 :thumbup: Of course we watch Nascar also, and he watches some others, when they are on at a decent time of the day. lolol. 
Yes, business unfortunately has a tendency to take priority. 
I will post tomorrow morning probably.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'll be thinking safe thoughts for all those on the road in this weather. I get anxious this time of year nearly lost a cousin when the load on the lead truck let loose. the metal post came though his windshield hitting him. He has only returned to work a couple months ago after a very long year of rehab. A friend will be out driving in the hills tomorrow. Going to be a long day of waiting. :? Calming thoughts for you, worrying does us no good.


No, it doesn't help, but like we will ever stop worrying. :roll:
Oh well. 
Wow, glad your cousin is okay, that is so scary and could have been even worse than it was, which sounds very bad anyway. Hope that your friend is safe in the hills. 
Good reason to stay busy, less time to actively worry. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Well going to turn in for the night. Hope I can catch up tomorrow I don't think I have anything overly pressing to do.
> Snow out the window by the hot tub.
> 
> Good night everyone, pleasant dreams
> ...


Ooh, looking out that window makes the hot tub feel even better I bet. :thumbup: :thumbup:
Sweet dreams and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Kaye, the plane was 45 minutes late landing and then it was very slow going coming north from Pittsburgh through some of the ''mountains'' in Pennsylvania. Everyone in and settled for the night. Ben may put off going after his children until Thursday AM so that he can drive in daylight and the road crews will have a chance to clear the highways.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: Wonderful! Yes, I think that is a good idea, better that they have better roads and a safe trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Gwen and Kaye, for the kind words and calming ones too.
> Don rolled in home about 5:45pm just ahead of the time we'd agreed that I could ''call out the troops (county mounties)'' if he hadn't made it home.
> 
> We've acquired 4 more and lost three for Thanksgiving dinner. Ben's folks are not braving the possibility of up to 13'' of snow by Thursday morning; but we're including another of the participants and his family. These gentlemen are on assistance or among the formerly incarcerated who have been assigned to her program to assist them into viable, sustainable employment. Together with their families Susan, Ben and DH and I are ministering to, training, educating about 60 people. Some need the GED certificate, fines paid off in order to get their driver's license back, or trades certificates as plumbers, electricians, dry wallers, painters, etc. When those things are accomplished, they can work as or for journeymen in those trades.
> ...


It certainly sounds like a lot of fun, work, but fun. And you are making such a positive difference in lives that really need it. Hugs to you and Tim.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> They look great! :thumbup:


Ditto :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, radio station posted this one, love it!


LOL LOL LO. Can't stop laughing. Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Another prayer answered...so glad it was 'only' a contusion. I know it's painful but won't require surgery. But I'm sure he's upset that he has to be out of work. But at least it's over the holiday so he won't miss quite as much.
> Sounds like your feast cooking is well under way!
> juneK


Ditto


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Praying. Hugs


~~~Angora, So sorry to hear about your nephew. Tons of prayers are winging upward. I sure hope there is better news soon. hugs to you and the whole family....Carol il/oh


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Donna! it is easy to forget about us down here- there is not that many of us! The blossoms have mostly gone from our trees now, apar from the Pohutukawa which will continue to flower for some time.
> I would not mind an extra hour or two myself- to help catch up what I missed yesterday!
> But the thought of a 'coffee' is tempting first.
> Does Maddi have a long coat for the leaves to tangle?


jules, i keep maddi's hair, long like a yorkie, just past her belly. 
is all one length, she is sm and only about 12-14 lbs, so it doesn't take much for her to drag in leaves, but i will get them out of the yard before winter. i think its supposed to be not so cold next wk, but boy, the wind is howling out now and is expected to be about 28 in the morning. i just don't care for cold any more, it hurts my bones.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Purple i love, love your owls, how cute, are you making them for gifts? i picked my fav.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for the pictures carol - wish I was there with you - I am not fond of the cold weather we are having. hope you are having a grand time.
> 
> sam


~~~There is always room at the table here....and we have loads of goodies planned for Thursday.....c'mon down! You are always welcome! Anyone else in the neighborhood?
Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was too fun Shirley - saved to show Heidi in the morning - thanks.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> For any of you who found my pictures of the Moose interesting '' here is a link that was shown today on chit chat . check them out. One year a mother had twin babies and did this every bring back memories. they were so much less shy when there were the two of them. I enjoyed every moment -- I hope you will too - I have seen it before but it is true to life.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/babymoose/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have tears in my eyes joy - you certainly are walking the walk and talking the talk - everyone should be doing the same.

sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks, Gwen and Kaye, for the kind words and calming ones too.
> Don rolled in home about 5:45pm just ahead of the time we'd agreed that I could ''call out the troops (county mounties)'' if he hadn't made it home.
> 
> We've acquired 4 more and lost three for Thanksgiving dinner. Ben's folks are not braving the possibility of up to 13'' of snow by Thursday morning; but we're including another of the participants and his family. These gentlemen are on assistance or among the formerly incarcerated who have been assigned to her program to assist them into viable, sustainable employment. Together with their families Susan, Ben and DH and I are ministering to, training, educating about 60 people. Some need the GED certificate, fines paid off in order to get their driver's license back, or trades certificates as plumbers, electricians, dry wallers, painters, etc. When those things are accomplished, they can work as or for journeymen in those trades.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another answered prayer -

sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks, Kaye, the plane was 45 minutes late landing and then it was very slow going coming north from Pittsburgh through some of the ''mountains'' in Pennsylvania. Everyone in and settled for the night. Ben may put off going after his children until Thursday AM so that he can drive in daylight and the road crews will have a chance to clear the highways.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Not caught up but must get to bed. Long day. No load but they called to see if I wanted my empty move home early. So headed out around noon (est). Rained till I got about 100 miles northeast of Houston then the sun came out and except for some wind was a pleasant drive. Made it to Hayti, MO around midnight for the night. Lots of wind but still clear. Going to head out when I get up. Still about 10 hrs till home. Will take vacation until Tuesday. Need to get my DOT physical done on Monday. 

Sorry to hear about the setbacks and injuries that have been posted. Healing thoughts to all.

Read thru page 74 and will try to catch up after I get home. 

Sam, maybe we can have lunch on Saturday. PM me.

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> jules, i keep maddi's hair, long like a yorkie, just past her belly.
> is all one length, she is sm and only about 12-14 lbs, so it doesn't take much for her to drag in leaves, but i will get them out of the yard before winter. i think its supposed to be not so cold next wk, but boy, the wind is howling out now and is expected to be about 28 in the morning. i just don't care for cold any more, it hurts my bones.


I know the feeling of the ache in one's bones- and that is in our mild climate! Too early to know how your winter will turn out. Did you say you have a fire?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, hope everyone sleeps well. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Not caught up but must get to bed. Long day. No load but they called to see if I wanted my empty move home early. So headed out around noon (est). Rained till I got about 100 miles northeast of Houston then the sun came out and except for some wind was a pleasant drive. Made it to Hayti, MO around midnight for the night. Lots of wind but still clear. Going to head out when I get up. Still about 10 hrs till home. Will take vacation until Tuesday. Need to get my DOT physical done on Monday.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the setbacks and injuries that have been posted. Healing thoughts to all.
> 
> ...


Safe travels Kathy, so glad the rain stopped and the sun came out, makes traveling much faster and easier. 
Hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A parliament of owls.......


What a shame more parliaments aren't so attractive


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Not sure how long I will be staying up on the computer- it is very hot up here- which is why I haven't been around today. But the temperature is meant to be down reasonably in the next few hours so I might manage. But still around 90 at 6.45. But up here is so hot it is actually cooleer outside! Have a fan on but will be returning downstairs soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do wish I was having your problem with the heat darowil.

sam



darowil said:


> Not sure how long I will be staying up on the computer- it is very hot up here- which is why I haven't been around today. But the temperature is meant to be down reasonably in the next few hours so I might manage. But still around 90 at 6.45. But up here is so hot it is actually cooleer outside! Have a fan on but will be returning downstairs soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for bed ----- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A parliament of owls.......


They look similar to the owls Vicky was showing me yesterday but they had a pocket in the front and wings folded at the sides to hold remotes etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I do wish I was having your problem with the heat darowil.
> 
> sam


And I wish I wasn't! Sleep well Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it got up to 32c here today and it is still 29c at 7.15pm. 

But I think Darrowil had about 38c.. :shock: 

I got a bit of Christmas shopping done today. I bought my DD and her baby (to be) ID bracelets. And a few bits and pieces. 
Now for the DS !! No idea. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a still dark Great Bend.
> 
> The house is still quiet for another few minutes, the teens and preteens will soon emerge from their beds. The house will become an organized chaos for the next two hours as one group leaves then another and finally little DJ.
> 
> ...


Yummy... I want to come live with you!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As it says in your signature, Keep smiling! Think of you often.


I try.  I have looked for you on Skype a couple of times but when I check you arent on. I will catch you sometime soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great 'mug' shots!


 :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love your owls :thumbup: I'd buy one I hope you sell them all along with the rest of your crafts and make lots of money for your charity.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, radio station posted this one, love it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Somewhere I had a recipe for a whiskey cake which followed the same sort of steps... Hic.


I know where mine is I think- mine is a Christmas Cake recipe- have posted it here before I think (probably last Christmas)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We are expecting between 19 and 25 folks for dinner Thursday. Some have not confirmed but are on the other side of Ohio, so it is highly possible that they will not be able to come even if they had made an RSVP.
> 
> We had a wedding Sunday. Susan (DD2) and Ben (our houseguest/boarder) had talked marriage for most of the last year before he joined us and he has been here over a year. It was a small and simple ceremony. None of his people were here but they are elderly or not in the best of health. They are also our unconfirmed guests for Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good Thanksgiving.
How exciting to have the wedding- and to be so plesed with your new SIL as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the Christmas holly and the Good morning breakfast.
> The brownies I made for DD's turned out great---thermometer in the oven is still coming out to the set temps.. so I think I can honestly say I fixe it!!! Come to think of it, I've always had problems with brownies turning brown on the edges in able to get the center done....not yesterday's!!
> 
> Best to all...stay safe and warm. Kathy and Poledra's DH--safe trucking too get home. Healing wishes and prayers for all in need.


Yay you fixed it! Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> For any of you who found my pictures of the Moose interesting '' here is a link that was shown today on chit chat . check them out. One year a mother had twin babies and did this every bring back memories. they were so much less shy when there were the two of them. I enjoyed every moment -- I hope you will too - I have seen it before but it is true to life.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/babymoose/


Thanks Shirley, that was just delightful watching them playing with the water. The baby ones look very similar to horse colts, all legs lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Remembered what else I was going to say...Ohio Joy how wonderful for daughter and now son-in-law. I hope Tim is also happy too. Love that he calls it a feast!
> 
> Also, DH went to doctor today since falling yesterday. Fortunately the rotator cuff is not torn but has a severe contusion. He is not to go back to work until Monday and then only light work. Goes back to doctor in 2 weeks.


While uncomfortable at least it isn't as severe as it could have been.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Ohio Joy

I am sitting in my warm bed, having had a reasonable amount of sleep, drinking my first cup of the day and I must admit to feeling rather low and alone today. Your posting regarding your Thanksgiving Feast has moved me to tears. You are a wonderful inspiration to others and a perfect example of 'do unto others as you would have them do unto you' 
I am sure you will have a good feast day and may your blessings be many.
Thank you too for reminding me to count my own blessings.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Not caught up but must get to bed. Long day. No load but they called to see if I wanted my empty move home early. So headed out around noon (est). Rained till I got about 100 miles northeast of Houston then the sun came out and except for some wind was a pleasant drive. Made it to Hayti, MO around midnight for the night. Lots of wind but still clear. Going to head out when I get up. Still about 10 hrs till home. Will take vacation until Tuesday. Need to get my DOT physical done on Monday.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the setbacks and injuries that have been posted. Healing thoughts to all.
> 
> ...


Good to know you are on your way home, safe travels and have a lovely long weekend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Rushed through the TP but up to date and going downstairs- everything else can wait.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> A parliament of owls.......


 :thumbup: They are amazing!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks June... My sister was almost to the hospital when she got the call that he is allowed NO visitors, not even his wife. They don't want any brain stimulation at all. They have totally restrained him so probably best as when they they are there he is spending all his time trying to get them to take tubes out of him and gets mad when they won't. He pulled a tube out and they said he could have bled to death. I think it is best if he is quiet too and his wife can be in the hotel room and rest till he gets through this spasm. My sister will have driven 5 hrs. today with there and back but she seemed fine with it. My other sister's DH is a minister and he was almost there too so I was trying to get hold of them to let him know. With this storm coming it may be for the best that they are headed home before the roads get bad. Now it is wait and see.
> 
> I am keeping busy cleaning house and boy, I often wonder how 2 people can clutter up a place so much. We both have so many interests, so lots of books and magazines. Then I have orchids all over the place and sprouts growing and plants and vitamins and it just grows. Got the kitchen floor done around 7 am then the bathroom floor. Cleaned the oven, which means I turned the knob to clean and it does all the work. Use the steamer on the floors and just love it. Floor gets squeaky clean. My one orchid surprised me as I hadn't been paying attention and here is about a 12 in. growth with new little orchids starting and another plant the same with larger orchids about ready to burst forth. It will be nice to have orchids for Christmas.


That a lovely orchid plant. Good to hear you are keeping busy.. its good therapy. (((HUGS))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I know how this has been bothering you but day by day is the way to go. my heart hurts for you - I know how this must hurt you. one prays and hopes for the best - I hope your daughter realizes that the well being of the baby girl is most important. healing energy surround you.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. It really does help to have the wonderful family of the TP.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to go search for a fingerless gloves pattern that uses chunk yarn. Everyone have a wonderful time; rest, relax, and be thankful. If I don't doze off I'll check back later.
> {{{HUGS}}}


I might have one somewhere I will look it out. xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy how I wish I could be there to experience such a wonderful Thanksgiving. You have and will earn many jewels for your crown as my aunt used to say.


Ditto. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Thinking of all of you that have snow, stay safe when you are out and about.

Your preparations for Thanksgiving seem mammoth, do you do the same again for CHristmas?

Thanks for the nice comments about the owls, might make a few more smaller ones as gifts.

I am going to walk down to the town this morning as my library books are due back.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs for everyone.

Wednesday photos.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Sugar oops sorry good evening. How are you? xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sugar oops sorry good evening. How are you? xx


Hi there, I am doing fine. Still pretty warm here at 9.30pm. Its down to 24c now... could be a pretty warm night. Its a bit of a shock though, but Darrowill has it worse.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Tomorrow is to be 21c then Friday 16c. Its jumping all over the place... today 32c. :roll: 

Stay safe and warm everyone in bad cold weather.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> For any of you who found my pictures of the Moose interesting '' here is a link that was shown today on chit chat . check them out. One year a mother had twin babies and did this every bring back memories. they were so much less shy when there were the two of them. I enjoyed every moment -- I hope you will too - I have seen it before but it is true to life.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/babymoose/


That is so cute! How incredible to get three moose so close to the house and in what seems quite an enclosed area.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Gwen and Kaye, for the kind words and calming ones too.
> Don rolled in home about 5:45pm just ahead of the time we'd agreed that I could ''call out the troops (county mounties)'' if he hadn't made it home.
> 
> We've acquired 4 more and lost three for Thanksgiving dinner. Ben's folks are not braving the possibility of up to 13'' of snow by Thursday morning; but we're including another of the participants and his family. These gentlemen are on assistance or among the formerly incarcerated who have been assigned to her program to assist them into viable, sustainable employment. Together with their families Susan, Ben and DH and I are ministering to, training, educating about 60 people. Some need the GED certificate, fines paid off in order to get their driver's license back, or trades certificates as plumbers, electricians, dry wallers, painters, etc. When those things are accomplished, they can work as or for journeymen in those trades.
> ...


So glad Don got home safely. What a wonderfully kind and generous thing you are doing. I hope all your guests have a wonderful Thanksgiving with you and appreciate your generosity.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Ohio Joy
> 
> I am sitting in my warm bed, having had a reasonable amount of sleep, drinking my first cup of the day and I must admit to feeling rather low and alone today. Your posting regarding your Thanksgiving Feast has moved me to tears. You are a wonderful inspiration to others and a perfect example of 'do unto others as you would have them do unto you'
> I am sure you will have a good feast day and may your blessings be many.
> Thank you too for reminding me to count my own blessings.


DollyClaire - don't feel alone. We are all here for you, as ever. Feel free to use us as a shoulder to cry on if you need to - tears are good. {{{hugs}}}x


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> For any of you who found my pictures of the Moose interesting '' here is a link that was shown today on chit chat . check them out. One year a mother had twin babies and did this every bring back memories. they were so much less shy when there were the two of them. I enjoyed every moment -- I hope you will too - I have seen it before but it is true to life.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/babymoose/


I've seen it before too, but it's still lovely! Thanks Shirley.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Gwen and Kaye, for the kind words and calming ones too.
> Don rolled in home about 5:45pm just ahead of the time we'd agreed that I could ''call out the troops (county mounties)'' if he hadn't made it home.
> 
> We've acquired 4 more and lost three for Thanksgiving dinner. Ben's folks are not braving the possibility of up to 13'' of snow by Thursday morning; but we're including another of the participants and his family. These gentlemen are on assistance or among the formerly incarcerated who have been assigned to her program to assist them into viable, sustainable employment. Together with their families Susan, Ben and DH and I are ministering to, training, educating about 60 people. Some need the GED certificate, fines paid off in order to get their driver's license back, or trades certificates as plumbers, electricians, dry wallers, painters, etc. When those things are accomplished, they can work as or for journeymen in those trades.
> ...


I really admire what you are doing on this holiday time. I'm not terribly sure what my beliefs are, but I can certainly recognise 'Goodness' when I see it. Well done you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Didn't sleep much the night before last, so last night I took a pill and slept too well....didn't get up until 10.30am and now I'm finding it hard to get moving! Going out for lunch with a pal in an hour so I need to get a move on. Hope everyone has a good day/evening. Talk later.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> For any of you who found my pictures of the Moose interesting '' here is a link that was shown today on chit chat . check them out. One year a mother had twin babies and did this every bring back memories. they were so much less shy when there were the two of them. I enjoyed every moment -- I hope you will too - I have seen it before but it is true to life.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/babymoose/


Those babies love playing in the water as much as human children!
Thanks for posting this....They're so HUGE!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Gwen and Kaye, for the kind words and calming ones too.
> Don rolled in home about 5:45pm just ahead of the time we'd agreed that I could ''call out the troops (county mounties)'' if he hadn't made it home.
> 
> We've acquired 4 more and lost three for Thanksgiving dinner. Ben's folks are not braving the possibility of up to 13'' of snow by Thursday morning; but we're including another of the participants and his family. These gentlemen are on assistance or among the formerly incarcerated who have been assigned to her program to assist them into viable, sustainable employment. Together with their families Susan, Ben and DH and I are ministering to, training, educating about 60 people. Some need the GED certificate, fines paid off in order to get their driver's license back, or trades certificates as plumbers, electricians, dry wallers, painters, etc. When those things are accomplished, they can work as or for journeymen in those trades.
> ...


Joy, what a blessing you and your family are...you, indeed, do walk the walk! All of you are living the way we're intended to live by helping each other! Thank you for posting this...it should serve as an inspiration for all of us!
God bless you and your family.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Well going to turn in for the night. Hope I can catch up tomorrow I don't think I have anything overly pressing to do.
> Snow out the window by the hot tub.
> 
> Good night everyone, pleasant dreams
> ...


From the Weather Channel, it looked as if you'll get your fair share of snow. We warmed up overnight but the temperatures are supposed to drop about 20 degrees in just a few hours.
Hope you and yours stay safe and that you have everything done at the shop so you can enjoy being at home.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gwen and Shirley and any and all who think they would like to join us: you would be so welcome to join in anytime you're in the area. We eat 3x a day, 7 days a week. You can bring your knitting and crocheting. That goes without saying, of course.
> 
> We're eating in the fellowship hall at the church so there will be plenty of room and the larger coffee and tea pots will be hot. Serving starts about 5pm this Thursday.
> 
> ...


My dear, if I lived closer, I would definitely be sharing a meal with you and yours.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Not caught up but must get to bed. Long day. No load but they called to see if I wanted my empty move home early. So headed out around noon (est). Rained till I got about 100 miles northeast of Houston then the sun came out and except for some wind was a pleasant drive. Made it to Hayti, MO around midnight for the night. Lots of wind but still clear. Going to head out when I get up. Still about 10 hrs till home. Will take vacation until Tuesday. Need to get my DOT physical done on Monday.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the setbacks and injuries that have been posted. Healing thoughts to all.
> 
> ...


Sorry you didn't get a load on the way home. But so thankful that your drive so far has been good. Please stay safe.
Glad you have some time off. You work so much.
Hugs
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:



> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Thinking of all of you that have snow, stay safe when you are out and about.
> 
> Your preparations for Thanksgiving seem mammoth, do you do the same again for CHristmas?
> 
> ...


I just love your owls...there are so many creative people here...you all put me to shame. To make something so cute out of scraps of material and your wonderful imagination is something special!
And, of course, the Buddhas are always an inspiration. Enjoy your walk to the library!
How's the shoulder? Are you still getting physio? I finished my last session yesterday and I was exhausted. It usually doesn't bother me but I lazed around most of the afternoon. I won't finish the BIL's socks that way.
JuenK


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Ohio Joy
> 
> I am sitting in my warm bed, having had a reasonable amount of sleep, drinking my first cup of the day and I must admit to feeling rather low and alone today. Your posting regarding your Thanksgiving Feast has moved me to tears. You are a wonderful inspiration to others and a perfect example of 'do unto others as you would have them do unto you'
> I am sure you will have a good feast day and may your blessings be many.
> Thank you too for reminding me to count my own blessings.


Dollyclaire, I hope you know that there are lots of us KTPers here to keep you company via the internet. I know it's not quite the same as in person, but none of us want you to feel alone. The dark mornings and early evenings don't help, do they? But just think ahead, in another month the nights will be getting shorter again. Sending you happy thoughts and a hug, Lin


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Thinking of all of you that have snow, stay safe when you are out and about.
> 
> Your preparations for Thanksgiving seem mammoth, do you do the same again for CHristmas?
> 
> ...


I love your Christmas owl :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> That is so cute! How incredible to get three moose so close to the house and in what seems quite an enclosed area.


It does show how big the adult is! Has she got some sort of wound on her flank or is it just a marking? The twin calves are so very cute.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Here are the boot toppers for DD. She hasn't seen them yet, they're hot off the needles.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My dear, if I lived closer, I would definitely be sharing a meal with you and yours.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I never thought of us as ''inspiring'', but thank you all for the compliments.

Dollyclaire, June, and the rest of the ''clan''here--sure wish you all could be with us. The hall at church is roomy enough for all y'all to join us.

Sam, I know you have Heidi and the family right there, but it would be so great to have you join us, too.

June, our little country church has an elevator to make it easier for you to join us in the Hall. Tim knows how to use it to enter and leave the building. He would love to show you how it works.

I've got to get up and busy. They all want doughnuts for breakfast because we've not made them in a long time. Since no one has to go out and about this morning, it is surely time to make some. And then, I can get back to prepping for the ''feast''.

Lots to do today so that tomorrow will not be so hectic and we as hosts can visit and get to know those whom we've not met yet.

Don't know when I'll get back but wishing everyone a good day wherever you are.

I love you all, Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirley, So fascinating to learn about your family history! My SIL loves to do that she looked some of mine plus her own and filled in some gaps that I didn't know about. My Grandmother on my father's side made quite an extensive one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Woke up during the night to such a beautiful sight. Here is how it still looked around 7am. Magical


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not sure we've gotten all the snow we were supposed to get, unless it snow a lot more today, but I haven't been out to the barn yet. It sure is beautiful! I do think the weather man hypes it up a bit, but I guess we'll see what happens.
Joy, it sounds like you're going to have an amazing Thanksgiving! All the help you are providing for these people is so wonderful I'm sure they'll be thoroughly blessed!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> I'm not sure we've gotten all the snow we were supposed to get, unless it snow a lot more today, but I haven't been out to the barn yet. It sure is beautiful! I do think the weather man hypes it up a bit, but I guess we'll see what happens.
> Joy, it sounds like you're going to have an amazing Thanksgiving! All the help you are providing for these people is so wonderful I'm sure they'll be thoroughly blessed!


I'm thinking the worst of the storm is further east. Just so glad Kehinkle didn't have trouble with her drive. Looks like her timing was good. DH and I didn't have any trouble at all driving for our dinner out and it was wonderful. Had never been to this restaurant before but they use all local farmers for there produce and meat and menu varies according to what they have. I had pumpkin sage ravioli and DH had quinoa veggie burger. Both were absolutely wonderful. I will still be enjoying mine today.

Nittergama, hope that trip out to the barn was a good one. Do you have animals in there??


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I never thought of us as ''inspiring'', but thank you all for the compliments.
> 
> Dollyclaire, June, and the rest of the ''clan''here--sure wish you all could be with us. The hall at church is roomy enough for all y'all to join us.
> 
> ...


Believe me, Joy, if I were closer, I would definitely join you. And, please, tell Tim if I were there, it would be an honor to have him show me around!
He's such a wonderful young man....but then, so is your entire family.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Safe travels - so glad you got to leave earlier than expected. It's cold here - 10 degrees and there's talk of snow!

Time to get my butt in gear - I always remember the Dunkin Donuts commercial on days like this when there seems to be too much to do - when it was early a.m. and the man kept repeating - time to make the donuts!! Time to make dressing, green bean casserole, cranberry relish, cookies, etc.



kehinkle said:


> Not caught up but must get to bed. Long day. No load but they called to see if I wanted my empty move home early. So headed out around noon (est). Rained till I got about 100 miles northeast of Houston then the sun came out and except for some wind was a pleasant drive. Made it to Hayti, MO around midnight for the night. Lots of wind but still clear. Going to head out when I get up. Still about 10 hrs till home. Will take vacation until Tuesday. Need to get my DOT physical done on Monday.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the setbacks and injuries that have been posted. Healing thoughts to all.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Woke up during the night to such a beautiful sight. Here is how it still looked around 7am. Magical


Thank you so much for those beautiful, snow scenes. Hope you're able to stay warm and dry.
Praying you'll have good news about your nephew today.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Woke up during the night to such a beautiful sight. Here is how it still looked around 7am. Magical


Unspoilt snow is a magical sight, and makes everything look so bright. Especially when viewed from a warm home! Looks like you will have a white Thanksgiving, never mind White Christmas. Enjoy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, you got quite a bit of the storm. Looks pretty, but I hope you are snuggled up inside with some tea and goodies. Hope you slept well and hope you get good news on nephew's condition today. Prayers and candles being lit for you and yours.



Angora1 said:


> Woke up during the night to such a beautiful sight. Here is how it still looked around 7am. Magical


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Jheiens; So glad I read your post this morning, have shard it with my DD she we are both in tears, what a blessing to see someone who, shows that people who truly love one another, by words and deed. Thank you so much you have started my Thanksgiving.  
Blessing to you and your family.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thank you so much for those beautiful, snow scenes. Hope you're able to stay warm and dry.
> Praying you'll have good news about your nephew today.
> Hugs,
> Junek


You are so welcome. Yes, hoping for good news. I just feel so much compassion for him and the possible changes in his life if too much damage is done. I want to be positive though and can't let my mind think that way.

I still pray for Charlotte and Southern Girl's niece, who is like her daughter too and all of you who are hurting in any way. Hope Marianne's recovery is complete so she can enjoy her Thanksgiving, Gwen too and Strawberry both with neck surgery. My oh my but the list is much longer than this.

Dolly Claire. Thinking of you too. You aren't alone.

Ohio Joy, what a wonderful Thanksgiving you are having. So special and you have made it so real with sharing like that. Oh my, homemade donuts if I understood right????

June, I know Ohio Joy really means it when she says you could come.

Bought all my things needed for the salad everyone requested. It is a meal in itself. Will put that together today and get the pies baked for tomorrow. I didn't make them but got them from Monica's Pies in Naples, NY. They did a show on her pies on Food Network. Eating them one knows why. DH is up now so I will go as he has made me coffee and we always read together mornings when he gets to stay home. I love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Unspoilt snow is a magical sight, and makes everything look so bright. Especially when viewed from a warm home! Looks like you will have a white Thanksgiving, never mind White Christmas. Enjoy.


Do you get much snow where you are?? Looking forward to pictures of your area too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Continuing in Prayer. The family is showing remarkable resillience. Take Care!


My sister seems to handle things much better than I do. She is amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That orchid promises to be really beautiful!


Thank you. I will post photos when they bloom. I'm just so excited that I am growing orchids. This is about the 4th year now and I have no idea what I am doing, but they are blooming. Yay!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Remembered what else I was going to say...Ohio Joy how wonderful for daughter and now son-in-law. I hope Tim is also happy too. Love that he calls it a feast!
> 
> Also, DH went to doctor today since falling yesterday. Fortunately the rotator cuff is not torn but has a severe contusion. He is not to go back to work until Monday and then only light work. Goes back to doctor in 2 weeks.


So glad it isn't torn but I'm sure a contusion is quite painful and will take time to heal. Wishing him a total recovery from this and a quick one. Thank you for your prayers on this end too. Say hello to our dear Marianne for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

While I was in Ohio I saw a post by this lady who looked so elegant. She has an avatar of her wearing this full length coat she knit and she had just done a skirt. Now I can't find it. I didn't have a computer so was just on the phone and apparently didn't book mark it. Can someone PM me if they bookmarked it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> It does show how big the adult is! Has she got some sort of wound on her flank or is it just a marking? The twin calves are so very cute.


I am not sure -- Moose are often a mixture of dark-red brown and a cream color -- at least the ones we saw. I understand that those that are prevalent in Newfoundland are very dark. We have seen some very dark brown moose at the cottage area too.

Moose are huge -- but they are also very tall as they don't appear to be balanced as they have extremely long legs and a heavy body while Elk are much more in proportion and much prettier - the moose racks (horns) are huge and flat and the elk look like very tall large deer.

We see a lot of Elk in the Mountains and the herds are quite large. When I used to camp- and paint on tunnel mountain in Banff while Pat worked his 4 days on and 4 days off I would hear the Bull elk 'bugle ing' during mating season and you could hear them for miles. they are very beautiful. While moose aren't but they are so splendid and huge and different. We felt honoured to have them on our acreage but you really have to be careful around any of them, elk or moose, or even deer.

It is not uncommon for Moose to have twins -- as I mentioned we had one pair during the l0 years we were in the cabin - one was lighter than the other -- The mother was a very pretty dark red brown -- they lose their winter coats in the spring, just like the wild horses. very interesting in my opinion. They spend their time eating the tops of bushes and high in the bottom branches of large trees. They are wonderful swimmers and often range around many miles. Ours were rarely if ever seen in the summer but spring and autumn and winter they showed up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Laughing as DH thinks the lavender plant covered in snow looks like a big porcupine. Here I was just seeing the delicate lines of the leaves and stems in the snow and now, laughingly, all I can see is a porcupine. :shock:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Thinking of all of you that have snow, stay safe when you are out and about.
> 
> Your preparations for Thanksgiving seem mammoth, do you do the same again for CHristmas?
> 
> ...


Lovely, both of them, as always the garden calls my name.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Woke up during the night to such a beautiful sight. Here is how it still looked around 7am. Magical


Yes, a winter wonder land,  nice


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a very snowy Great Bend where the snow is still falling. :thumbup: 

There is a good 4 inches of new sloppy wet snow making it hard to plough. 

My mind has been a little bit preoccupied lately a very good friend of mine's daughter has cystic fibroses, she is going down hill fast. She is very good about it and very cheery. Her wish is for everyone to be happy for her and not sad. 

Coffee this morning and a photo of the new snow. 

Healing hugs to all that are in need, extra gentle ones for those that are going through hard times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it got up to 32c here today and it is still 29c at 7.15pm.
> 
> But I think Darrowil had about 38c.. :shock:
> 
> ...


And obviously hotter in her upstairs room- and here's me grumbling at 26 C. Although my hip is much easier in the hot weather!
Wishing you continued success in the Christmas shopping- lots of love, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I try.  I have looked for you on Skype a couple of times but when I check you arent on. I will catch you sometime soon.


I have been looking for you too- be good to hear from you!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

As some of you are on the Road --* I will once again wish you all a WONDERFUL THANKSGIVING- in the U.S*.

My thoughts will be with you all while you share your celebration with friends and family. If you are alone, I know that all of us on the Tea Party are surrounding you with best wishes.

Take care when you are driving and eat well and give Thanks for all the blessings that surround us all. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Ohio Joy
> 
> I am sitting in my warm bed, having had a reasonable amount of sleep, drinking my first cup of the day and I must admit to feeling rather low and alone today. Your posting regarding your Thanksgiving Feast has moved me to tears. You are a wonderful inspiration to others and a perfect example of 'do unto others as you would have them do unto you'
> I am sure you will have a good feast day and may your blessings be many.
> Thank you too for reminding me to count my own blessings.


So sorry you were feeling alone- here's a virtual hug form so far away {{{{{{{{{{{{dollyclaire}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Thinking of all of you that have snow, stay safe when you are out and about.
> 
> Your preparations for Thanksgiving seem mammoth, do you do the same again for CHristmas?
> 
> ...


Lovely to see one of the Buddha's again, and the owls are so great- am thinking of making an owl cushion myself with some of my scraps!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Laughing as DH thinks the lavender plant covered in snow looks like a big porcupine. Here I was just seeing the delicate lines of the leaves and stems in the snow and now, laughingly, all I can see is a porcupine. :shock:


Tell him I agree- it does look like a porcupine-- your pictures are great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Dollyclaire, I hope you know that there are lots of us KTPers here to keep you company via the internet. I know it's not quite the same as in person, but none of us want you to feel alone. The dark mornings and early evenings don't help, do they? But just think ahead, in another month the nights will be getting shorter again. Sending you happy thoughts and a hug, Lin


don't remind me that is when our days heat up- and the nights start to draw in- the cycle continues!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very snowy Great Bend where the snow is still falling. :thumbup:
> 
> There is a good 4 inches of new sloppy wet snow making it hard to plough.
> 
> ...


Have my coffee and in a warm chair, photos are perfect to look at.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Thinking of all of you that have snow, stay safe when you are out and about.
> 
> Your preparations for Thanksgiving seem mammoth, do you do the same again for CHristmas?
> 
> ...


Where is the Purple Owl????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Woke up during the night to such a beautiful sight. Here is how it still looked around 7am. Magical


That was some fall of snow! It looks so beautiful but must be cold!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My sister seems to handle things much better than I do. She is amazing.


She likely will need extra support when this time has passed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you. I will post photos when they bloom. I'm just so excited that I am growing orchids. This is about the 4th year now and I have no idea what I am doing, but they are blooming. Yay!!!!


I have a miniature one- that is my first ever- it looked lovely when it was in bloom.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well it's raining and cold, here in Del. but enjoying the grands, pray all have a blessed Thanksgiving, and my it befell of joy and love. Know that even when you feel alone you are not, our hearts are forever joined,  sending blessing to all. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Laughing as DH thinks the lavender plant covered in snow looks like a big porcupine. Here I was just seeing the delicate lines of the leaves and stems in the snow and now, laughingly, all I can see is a porcupine. :shock:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very snowy Great Bend where the snow is still falling. :thumbup:
> 
> There is a good 4 inches of new sloppy wet snow making it hard to plough.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear of the diagnosis for your friend's daughter, and that the illness is acting fast- good that her response is so positive- but tough on others. Hugs for you and your friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought I would post a few photos!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Thinking of all of you that have snow, stay safe when you are out and about.
> 
> Your preparations for Thanksgiving seem mammoth, do you do the same again for CHristmas?
> 
> ...


The owls are so cute, the Buddha is lovely and peaceful sitting by the pond. 
Have a great walk. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Here are the boot toppers for DD. She hasn't seen them yet, they're hot off the needles.


Those are great, love the color. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Purple!


PurpleFi said:


> I might have one somewhere I will look it out. xx


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post a few photos!


Julie beautiful knitting! I am so impressed with your tree of life a wonderful job of designing and knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> As some of you are on the Road --* I will once again wish you all a WONDERFUL THANKSGIVING- in the U.S*.
> 
> My thoughts will be with you all while you share your celebration with friends and family. If you are alone, I know that all of us on the Tea Party are surrounding you with best wishes.
> 
> Take care when you are driving and eat well and give Thanks for all the blessings that surround us all. Shirley


I love your latest quilt, I can't really pick a favorite as they are all wonderfully done.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Woke up during the night to such a beautiful sight. Here is how it still looked around 7am. Magical


 :shock: Now it looks a lot like Christmas in those photos. 
Most of the snow we got last week is melted, there's still a bit on the ground, but it will be gone today or tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Praying for your friend who has CF...she sounds like an amazing person.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very snowy Great Bend where the snow is still falling. :thumbup:
> 
> There is a good 4 inches of new sloppy wet snow making it hard to plough.
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Where is the Purple Owl????


I haven't made one --------- YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice; like your choice of colors. I have boot toppers on my list to do.



TNS said:


> Here are the boot toppers for DD. She hasn't seen them yet, they're hot off the needles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice; like your choice of colors. I boot toppers on my list to do.



TNS said:


> Here are the boot toppers for DD. She hasn't seen them yet, they're hot off the needles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very snowy Great Bend where the snow is still falling. :thumbup:
> 
> There is a good 4 inches of new sloppy wet snow making it hard to plough.
> 
> ...


Hugs, and prayers for your friends daughter, that is hard. And such a happy person from the sounds of it. It's hard not to be sad when it's someone who's happy and making the best of it, isn't it? 
Love the coffee and oreos. The pond is looking wonderful. Great balls of snow, you definitely have plenty. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Julie beautiful knitting! I am so impressed with your tree of life a wonderful job of designing and knitting.


Thank you Dawn, for your kind words! I am rather fond of that particular design, the zig zag beside it is known as Arbroath Marriage lines.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DH is up now so I will go as he has made me coffee and we always read together mornings when he gets to stay home. I love it.[/quote]

Sounds like the perfect morning. When my DH was alive, it was so seldom we both had weekends off together, that we always planned a short trip in celebration!
JuneK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> That is so cute! How incredible to get three moose so close to the house and in what seems quite an enclosed area.


It was a great video & they look so cute but heaven help anyone who went out in that yard, mamam moose would attack just like cows do & it would not be pretty. One of my friends had her daughter & family & small dog visiting from the city in August, the stupid dog went in among the cow & calves, one of the cows was not impressed & started eating on the dog, my friend, stupider yet, thought she could get the dog out, needless to say, t didn't work out well. She thought she would be killed, has several broken ribs & a mangled ankle, still on crutches & will. Never return to her job as an RN. Animals with babies are wo cute but beware. Last summer we saw tourists in BC walking about 1/4 mile from their vehicle to get a better view of a mam grizzly & cubs OMG how crazy!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very snowy Great Bend where the snow is still falling. :thumbup:
> 
> There is a good 4 inches of new sloppy wet snow making it hard to plough.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful attitude your friend's daughter has. I will definitely add her to my prayer list. I pray that her condition improves but if not, I pray for an easy transition for her.
Your snow is beautiful...hope you can stay warm inside today or are you still on school duty?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> As some of you are on the Road --* I will once again wish you all a WONDERFUL THANKSGIVING- in the U.S*.
> 
> My thoughts will be with you all while you share your celebration with friends and family. If you are alone, I know that all of us on the Tea Party are surrounding you with best wishes.
> 
> Take care when you are driving and eat well and give Thanks for all the blessings that surround us all. Shirley


Thank you for adding more beauty to my morning along with Caren's pictures and PurpleFi's photos.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post a few photos!


Lovely sunrise. The Guernsey is great, is it a sweater you are working on? Love the color too. 
The scarf is beautiful, love the way it looks with that yarn, I wondered what you would put it to work on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I need to get my butt in gear too. Today am making the dressing, more cinnamon rolls and organizing (or beginning to) the craft room. Craft room looks like a bomb went off and it has overflowed into the living room...ROFL. Will check back in later. Kathy glad you had fairly safe travels and will be home for the holiday. Good luck on your DOT physical.
Hugs to all. Stay warm and safe! Prayers continuing for those in need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love your latest quilt, I can't really pick a favorite as they are all wonderfully done.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was a great video & they look so cute but heaven help anyone who went out in that yard, mamam moose would attack just like cows do & it would not be pretty. One of my friends had her daughter & family & small dog visiting from the city in August, the stupid dog went in among the cow & calves, one of the cows was not impressed & started eating on the dog, my friend, stupider yet, thought she could get the dog out, needless to say, t didn't work out well. She thought she would be killed, has several broken ribs & a mangled ankle, still on crutches & will. Never return to her job as an RN. Animals with babies are wo cute but beware. Last summer we saw tourists in BC walking about 1/4 mile from their vehicle to get a better view of a mam grizzly & cubs OMG how crazy!


I agree Bonnie -- Before the Banff townsite moved two herds of elk off the Banff Springs golf course, the tourists especially from asia used to go right up to them to take pictures, the elk were not afraid of humans and there were many close calls. The people fromBanff treat them with a great deal of respect, especially with Moms and babies or in the rutting season . We were very very careful around the Mom and her babies for the couple of weeks they were at our place. They got to be such a problem in the town of Banff that people couldn't leave their houses as the whole town was fair game for the elk to eat their bushes-- They finally moved 450 (not sure of the number) from Banff into the mountains. It has made a big difference to the townspeople who were really being bothered by them.

We do miss driving around the golf course and seeing the herds and also hearing the bugles in Sept. October though.

I would imagine you get lots of wildlife on your farm. It is scary stuff - especially bear -- I am from the city and it was wonderful when we had our cottage but we were 
very very careful around any of the animals. Just one bear sighted in the l0 years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was a great video & they look so cute but heaven help anyone who went out in that yard, mamam moose would attack just like cows do & it would not be pretty. One of my friends had her daughter & family & small dog visiting from the city in August, the stupid dog went in among the cow & calves, one of the cows was not impressed & started eating on the dog, my friend, stupider yet, thought she could get the dog out, needless to say, t didn't work out well. She thought she would be killed, has several broken ribs & a mangled ankle, still on crutches & will. Never return to her job as an RN. Animals with babies are wo cute but beware. Last summer we saw tourists in BC walking about 1/4 mile from their vehicle to get a better view of a mam grizzly & cubs OMG how crazy!


You really have to wonder about people sometimes, even the ones we know and love. We have seen some things like that in Alaska too while growing up, wild animals are wild for a reason, regardless of how cute or small. Sorry your friend and her family have had to go through what she is going through, did the dog make it though, I hope, after all that, that it did.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely sunrise. The Guernsey is great, is it a sweater you are working on? Love the color too.
> The scarf is beautiful, love the way it looks with that yarn, I wondered what you would put it to work on.


It was my first prototype for the workshop next year- it is a vest, rather than a sweater, because I had only the 4 balls of the chunky cotton/acrylic, but it is ideal for a chilly morning which we can still get when it is good weather. This morning being wet is quite mild- 16 C outside and 87% humidity. Ringo will have to be encouraged outside!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I need to get my butt in gear too. Today am making the dressing, more cinnamon rolls and organizing (or beginning to) the craft room. Craft room looks like a bomb went off and it has overflowed into the living room...ROFL. Will check back in later. Kathy glad you had fairly safe travels and will be home for the holiday. Good luck on your DOT physical.
> Hugs to all. Stay warm and safe! Prayers continuing for those in need.


Sounds like your craft room & mine must be clones. I try to clean it but end up just moving things around. Probably doesn't help that I also have a playpen in the for my granddaughter to sleep in when she spends the night.
Glad your husbands shoulder is not torn but that is still so painful & sometimes p,eople think because it is not torn they can still use it & keep the irritation going longer. Unless your man is different than mine it will probably be hard to get him to rest it long enough to heal.
Shirley, your quilts are beautiful, I also quilt but have not make that type of picture quilt, maybe some time.
Lurker, your knitting is beautiful.
Purplefi, what lovely pictures from your garden, mine is now all well covered in snow. Your owls look great, are they for Christmas gifts?
NanaCaren & Angora, your pictures of the snow look lovely as long as you don't have to be out & about, everything looks so clean & like a christmas card with a new blanket of snow. I must admit one of my favorite parts of retirement is not having to get out before the Dept. Of Highways & get to my job 27 miles away when it is dark & the roads are bad. The days are so short now, daylight at 9 am then dark again by 530.
Well, must get some work done, reading this teaparty sure takes lots of time, I have trouble keeping up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I forgot to say, I hope all in the US have a great thanksgiving & safe travels for you & your guests.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lurker, your knitting is beautiful.


Thank you Bonnie! I am more of a follower of other's patterns, than truly original- we have some very creative people on the KP.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was my first prototype for the workshop next year- it is a vest, rather than a sweater, because I had only the 4 balls of the chunky cotton/acrylic, but it is ideal for a chilly morning which we can still get when it is good weather. This morning being wet is quite mild- 16 C outside and 87% humidity. Ringo will have to be encouraged outside!


I might have to be encouraged to go out also. 
Need to see what Marla has planned for the day, I have a few small errands to walk, but they won't take long, will stop for a Latte along the way. It's beautifully sunny out right now, and 19F/-12.7C but supposed to get up to 56F/13.3C today. 
Great idea, making a vest instead, you were still able to work up the pattern, and have it be a very usable piece. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to say, I hope all in the US have a great thanksgiving & safe travels for you & your guests.


Thank you, hope you are having a great day. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I might have to be encouraged to go out also.
> Need to see what Marla has planned for the day, I have a few small errands to walk, but they won't take long, will stop for a Latte along the way. It's beautifully sunny out right now, and 19F/-12.7C but supposed to get up to 56F/13.3C today.
> Great idea, making a vest instead, you were still able to work up the pattern, and have it be a very usable piece. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I have got so far behind that I really cannot comment in detail on so many posts. It is quite scary to see so much snow. I really do not like it, even when it looks picturesque, as it did in some of the pictures posted. I am glad to say that we have had none here, and hardly any frost so far, either. I would happily go through to spring without any of the white stuff, but I probably won't be that lucky. The grandchildren would certainly be very disappointed if they had no opportunity to make a snowman.

Joy, I sincerely wish your daughter and Ben a lifetime of happiness to come. What a wonderful way you have of celebrating the event and Thanksgiving, too. Obviously, we do not have the Thanksgiving holiday over here, although the visit from my sister and her husband over the weekend and Monday was down to the fact that this is a good time for her husband, who works for an American company, to take time off. They will be spending the actual Thanksgiving holiday with my brother and meeting the new great-nephew for the first time.

Good wishes to everyone in the USA for your Thanksgiving holiday. I know many of you will be meeting up with family, but I hope even those who do not have that blessing will still have an enjoyable time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very snowy Great Bend where the snow is still falling. :thumbup:
> 
> There is a good 4 inches of new sloppy wet snow making it hard to plough.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. There is so much suffering in the world and being on this site makes one aware that it is not a rare occurrence but a continual thing. It is so special when someone faces their going home in such a loving way. I hope this will be helpful to your friend, but the being apart is so hard. Glad she has you for a friend.

I love the row of trees...just so beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Woke up during the night to such a beautiful sight. Here is how it still looked around 7am. Magical


It's so beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And obviously hotter in her upstairs room- and here's me grumbling at 26 C. Although my hip is much easier in the hot weather!
> Wishing you continued success in the Christmas shopping- lots of love, Julie.


It's only 24 in this room up here now (2.30am) but only 19 outside- and withthe window open I am almost cold. The advantage of being so hot was I got plenty of knitting and reading done as I wasn't near the computer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> DH is up now so I will go as he has made me coffee and we always read together mornings when he gets to stay home. I love it.


Sounds like the perfect morning. When my DH was alive, it was so seldom we both had weekends off together, that we always planned a short trip in celebration!
JuneK[/quote]

That must have been so lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was a great video & they look so cute but heaven help anyone who went out in that yard, mamam moose would attack just like cows do & it would not be pretty. One of my friends had her daughter & family & small dog visiting from the city in August, the stupid dog went in among the cow & calves, one of the cows was not impressed & started eating on the dog, my friend, stupider yet, thought she could get the dog out, needless to say, t didn't work out well. She thought she would be killed, has several broken ribs & a mangled ankle, still on crutches & will. Never return to her job as an RN. Animals with babies are wo cute but beware. Last summer we saw tourists in BC walking about 1/4 mile from their vehicle to get a better view of a mam grizzly & cubs OMG how crazy!


Oh my goodness. So sorry to hear about your friend and never being able to return to her job.

You are right about tourists. Part of being a tourist, unfortunately often means they are not aware of the dangers. Can be so tragic and although bears are big I understand they can run very fast and climb trees too. I imagine a grizzly could even put some of those nails through the metal of a car if they wanted to and with force break the windows.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I need to get my butt in gear too. Today am making the dressing, more cinnamon rolls and organizing (or beginning to) the craft room. Craft room looks like a bomb went off and it has overflowed into the living room...ROFL. Will check back in later. Kathy glad you had fairly safe travels and will be home for the holiday. Good luck on your DOT physical.
> Hugs to all. Stay warm and safe! Prayers continuing for those in need.


My craft room doesn't exist since I basically live downstairs now. This means my family room is where it looks like a bomb went off. How I wish I was more organized.

I'm sure your Thanksgiving will be wonderful and with all the knitting you have done, you have an excuse for your craft room being askew. Christmas is going to be so special with all the hard work you have done. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She likely will need extra support when this time has passed.


That is so true. Then she can finally let down. I know even when one faces things with such grace and courage, it is affecting them physically, such as when she couldn't sleep and was only getting 3 hrs. tops.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post a few photos!


Beautiful knitting Julie. Thank you for sharing. Love the patterns and the Tree of Life Guernsey style is so lovely.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Here are the boot toppers for DD. She hasn't seen them yet, they're hot off the needles.


Well done! I'm sure she will love them. I'm way behind on all my Christmas knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's only 24 in this room up here now (2.30am) but only 19 outside- and withthe window open I am almost cold. The advantage of being so hot was I got plenty of knitting and reading done as I wasn't near the computer.


I find my hands get so sweaty in summer that sometimes I just have to stop work and recover from the heat- I work better at night- especially as I now have my OTT lamp - but it is fatal coming first to the KP! or KTP!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well done! I'm sure she will love them. I'm way behind on all my Christmas knitting.


ditto_ am just way behind on all knitting - Christmas or otherwise!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Woke up during the night to such a beautiful sight. Here is how it still looked around 7am. Magical


That looks so beautiful. Lovely to look at but I'm sure glad I don't have to go out in it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And obviously hotter in her upstairs room- and here's me grumbling at 26 C. Although my hip is much easier in the hot weather!
> Wishing you continued success in the Christmas shopping- lots of love, Julie.


Glad to hear the hip is better in the warmer weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That is so true. Then she can finally let down. I know even when one faces things with such grace and courage, it is affecting them physically, such as when she couldn't sleep and was only getting 3 hrs. tops.


Given how strong she has been it is likely to hit her very hard when eventually she lets the pace slow down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Beautiful knitting Julie. Thank you for sharing. Love the patterns and the Tree of Life Guernsey style is so lovely.


It is so very different from your tree of life- isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Glad to hear the hip is better in the warmer weather.


I have been quite impressed by how much easier it is- with what we call the caliper here I can get up quite some speed when walking- which is better for my heart!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer...Wonderful quilting and thanks for the Thanksgiving wishes. I'll tell DH you agree about the porcupine. LOL

I just got a text message from my sister and my nephews brain is still in severe spasm. How much longer can this go on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer...Wonderful quilting and thanks for the Thanksgiving wishes. I'll tell DH you agree about the porcupine. LOL
> 
> I just got a text message from my sister and my nephews brain is still in severe spasm. How much longer can this go on.


Hopefully the situation will resolve before too much longer. It is very hard on all the family.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you. I will post photos when they bloom. I'm just so excited that I am growing orchids. This is about the 4th year now and I have no idea what I am doing, but they are blooming. Yay!!!!


Just about a year ago I "rescued" an orchid which had finished flowering and was about to be thrown out. I'd never had anything to do with orchids before but figured it had two chances if I brought it home. Back in the summer I got quite excited when a bud started to open. I thought it was about to flower but all it did was put out some more leaves. There are now about four new leaves and no flowers but it seems pretty healthy so I will go on tending it and hope that at some point it might flower. It's beginning to foster an interest in orchids which I never had before.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> As some of you are on the Road --* I will once again wish you all a WONDERFUL THANKSGIVING- in the U.S*.
> 
> My thoughts will be with you all while you share your celebration with friends and family. If you are alone, I know that all of us on the Tea Party are surrounding you with best wishes.
> 
> Take care when you are driving and eat well and give Thanks for all the blessings that surround us all. Shirley


What lovely work, as always. I do especially admire the Mt Rundle one.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Designer...Wonderful quilting and thanks for the Thanksgiving wishes. I'll tell DH you agree about the porcupine. LOL
> 
> I just got a text message from my sister and my nephews brain is still in severe spasm. How much longer can this go on.


So sorry to hear that there is no improvement in your nephew's condition. All you can do is pray and hope and wait, unfortunately, as you want to do something and you can't, which is natural. Have as good a Thanksgiving as you can.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very snowy Great Bend where the snow is still falling. :thumbup:
> 
> There is a good 4 inches of new sloppy wet snow making it hard to plough.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the coffee as usual - how would we get through the morning without you! and thank you for the pictures - more beautiful new snow. I don't think we have any coming this way - at least not in the near future. Take care when out driving in it.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> don't remind me that is when our days heat up- and the nights start to draw in- the cycle continues!


How about a mega-bungee to enable you to bounce over to our winter when you get too hot, and back home to NZ when you feel the cold? Might not be too good for the knees and hips.... :shock: but wouldn't it be fun? :lol:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great, love the color. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank You kind lady.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Julie beautiful knitting! I am so impressed with your tree of life a wonderful job of designing and knitting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> How about a mega-bungee to enable you to bounce over to our winter when you get too hot, and back home to NZ when you feel the cold? Might not be too good for the knees and hips.... :shock: but wouldn't it be fun? :lol:


will have to have quiet chat in the ear of AJ Hackett!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Here is a shot of a piece mom is working on with suede yarn. She didn't have enough so she added blue from her tiny stash, but I like it with the blue. She is afraid you will see her mistakes and I told her not to worry. We call them a design element.
> 
> Photo of the sky as we got nearer home.


Angora, love the piece your mom is doing, the colors go very nicely together. Keeping your nephew and whole family in my prayers.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice; like your choice of colors. I have boot toppers on my list to do.


Thanks, Gwenie, I was just using up the scraps of various leftovers, with the addition of one full 50g ball in the purple/ pink (mostly variegated)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Failed to mention your boot cuffs, TNS, I am sure your daughter will love them- with the different colours they will blend with many outfits!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> The things they like.
> Where do most Americans and Canadians keep their washing machines? Seeing this reminded me that in the UK the kitchen is the normal place. Over here I don't think we are allowed to keep them there-can't possibly mix dirty linen and food! Most places have a laundry where the washing machine, dryer if we have one and cleaning type stuff live (as well as the dirty washing). And in small places like flats (apartments) it will go in the bathroom.


I have a small room with concrete floor a few steps down from my kitchen that holds laundry and shelves for canned goods etc then there are stairs from there that go to the basement. The room has a door to the kitchen, a door to the basement and a door to the outside so its kind of like a mudroom that you can come into if your really dirty and not worry about tracking through the house.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was a great video & they look so cute but heaven help anyone who went out in that yard, mamam moose would attack just like cows do & it would not be pretty. One of my friends had her daughter & family & small dog visiting from the city in August, the stupid dog went in among the cow & calves, one of the cows was not impressed & started eating on the dog, my friend, stupider yet, thought she could get the dog out, needless to say, t didn't work out well. She thought she would be killed, has several broken ribs & a mangled ankle, still on crutches & will. Never return to her job as an RN. Animals with babies are wo cute but beware. Last summer we saw tourists in BC walking about 1/4 mile from their vehicle to get a better view of a mam grizzly & cubs OMG how crazy!


It's just amazing how out of touch with real life nature we are getting. Looking cute is no guarantee of being cuddly, and sometimes people are just too self confident around wild animals. Even the softest pet dog can revert to wild behavior, just we don't always take notice of the signs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I have a small room with concrete floor a few steps down from my kitchen that holds laundry and shelves for canned goods etc then there are stairs from there that go to the basement. The room has a door to the kitchen, a door to the basement and a door to the outside so its kind of like a mudroom that you can come into if your really dirty and not worry about tracking through the house.


Sounds an excellent space to own! I have no designated space for mud- so Ringo tends to tramp it all over the house! Plays havoc with the vacuum cleaner too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> It's just amazing how out of touch with real life nature we are getting. Looking cute is no guarantee of being cuddly, and sometimes people are just too self confident around wild animals. Even the softest pet dog can revert to wild behavior, just we don't always take notice of the signs.


That is so true- and with your background, and DD's profession you must be very aware of this!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just sending good wishes to all of you in the US for a Very Happy and Joyful Thanksgiving. I hope you all enjoy your day with family and friends. Safe driving to all who have to travel and big hugs and prayers to all who are in need. xx


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> The Cliffs of Moher were what I was trying to remember when I said we didn't see cliffs becuase of the fog- but got the jumpers. Reminds me I was going to post the jumper.The back is just the basket weave on the sleeves rather than more patterning (and not hand knitted I'm sure). And we did see rows of shops like these- maybe in Ennis!


Lovely knitting, the color is one of my favorites.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Just sending good wishes to all of you in the US for a Very Happy and Joyful Thanksgiving. I hope you all enjoy your day with family and friends. Safe driving to all who have to travel and big hugs and prayers to all who are in need. xx


The same from me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just sending good wishes to all of you in the US for a Very Happy and Joyful Thanksgiving. I hope you all enjoy your day with family and friends. Safe driving to all who have to travel and big hugs and prayers to all who are in need. xx


me too!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, that restaurant sounds so good! Sounds like what we call "real food". We're getting some wind and more snow but it doesn't look too bad.
We have 2 dairy goats and one wither (neutered buck) and a whole handful of chicks plus their 'Mom and Dad') so we get go to the barn every morning and night, gets me out in the Winter! 
I'm glad kathy didn't have to drive in the weather too!


Angora1 said:


> I'm thinking the worst of the storm is further east. Just so glad Kehinkle didn't have trouble with her drive. Looks like her timing was good. DH and I didn't have any trouble at all driving for our dinner out and it was wonderful. Had never been to this restaurant before but they use all local farmers for there produce and meat and menu varies according to what they have. I had pumpkin sage ravioli and DH had quinoa veggie burger. Both were absolutely wonderful. I will still be enjoying mine today.
> 
> Nittergama, hope that trip out to the barn was a good one. Do you have animals in there??


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> So sorry to hear that there is no improvement in your nephew's condition. All you can do is pray and hope and wait, unfortunately, as you want to do something and you can't, which is natural. Have as good a Thanksgiving as you can.


And I, too, will keep your nephew in prayers....as I have been.
Please try to enjoy your THanksgiving...there's always hope.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I have a small room with concrete floor a few steps down from my kitchen that holds laundry and shelves for canned goods etc then there are stairs from there that go to the basement. The room has a door to the kitchen, a door to the basement and a door to the outside so its kind of like a mudroom that you can come into if your really dirty and not worry about tracking through the house.


My washer and dryer are in my kitchen right now, but when we do the reno and put the master bed and bath in the basement, we will close off the area with the furnace and hot water heater and I"m going to put the laundry facilities in there with a laundry sink and fold down table for folding laundry on.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> will have to have quiet chat in the ear of AJ Hackett!!!!!!!!


Well, I gather it was the 25th anniversary of his Bungee earlier this month, so maybe he will be in a good mood :lol: :lol: 
Thanks for your kind comments on the boot toppers for DD. They're an 'extra' for her birthday next week.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Dollyclaire, I hope you know that there are lots of us KTPers here to keep you company via the internet. I know it's not quite the same as in person, but none of us want you to feel alone. The dark mornings and early evenings don't help, do they? But just think ahead, in another month the nights will be getting shorter again. Sending you happy thoughts and a hug, Lin


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Carol, I want to be where you are!! DH and I went on a short cruise to the Bahamas from that port. When we returned from the cruise, we stayed a week in Miami Beach. We went to South Beach to see how the other 1% live and also went too a beach front shopping area that where you could book day cruises on pirate ships, sail boats, fishing, etc. It also had a small outdoor theater where local talent put on shows. I had a great time in that little shopping mall are -- we saw some motor boat races that were crazy and even got to see Tiger Wood's yacht!!
> 
> I think it was the Bayside Marketplace---we were there for our 25th wedding anniversary so that was over 15years ago...I'm sure things have changed significantly since then.


~~~I have driven past the Bayside Market, but have not gone there. Parking is VERY difficult there....and lots of wlaking, which I'm not too good at. It is by the causeway over to Miami Beach. Our daughter lives at 7th & Michigan. She used to live right on Collins Ave...the heart of South Beach party central! It was waaay too noisy there!

We are having a good time....it's going too fast! Wish y'all could join us!
Carol il/oh


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Here are the boot toppers for DD. She hasn't seen them yet, they're hot off the needles.


They look great!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Woke up during the night to such a beautiful sight. Here is how it still looked around 7am. Magical


A winter wonderland....beautiful!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Laughing as DH thinks the lavender plant covered in snow looks like a big porcupine. Here I was just seeing the delicate lines of the leaves and stems in the snow and now, laughingly, all I can see is a porcupine. :shock:


That was my first thought too! :roll:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> That was my first thought too! :roll:


I thought porcupine too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post a few photos!


Great photos, Julie. I love the colour of that scarf. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ok a couple of the photos I took when out this evening. The sky was very lovely


 ~~~As crazy as it sounds to most of you....I miss the snow! My daughter did mention the other day....."hard to get in the holiday mood with no snow"......(hope-hope...she might move back to Chicago????? :thumbup: :thumbup: )

Thanks for the pictures NanaCaren!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I picked up Matthew's cards tonight. I will take them to work and see if I can get them cut sometime tomorrow. They turned out well. We will try to post pictures of them on the site later this week. Matthew said he would help me so I know that will probably be Tuesday or Wednesday before that will happen. We framed one of his drawings and gave it to an older lady in our church who made him a quilt and repaired another one that he was given after our fire last January. He has to have certain fabrics or he won't have them on his bed. She loved the drawing, but thought he was just showing her the picture that he drew. She found out it was hers when I asked her if she had a place she could hang it. She was super excited to discover it was hers and then we gave her some of Matthew's uncut cards so she has cards of the same picture as well. She will ship the cards to soldiers to write home on. Matthew has supplied her with homemade cards for our soldiers for many years now. Each year the cards become more and more awesome as his drawing abilities progress.


~~~really nice for Matthew! Am looking forward to meeting him sometime! :-D 
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My mom and sister are doing great as far as how they go through things. My sister is great outwardly and handles herself so well but she isn't sleeping and is getting about 3 hrs. tops. Understandable, but she looks absolutely beautiful and is so gracious and she may be my baby sister but I admire her. I hope she doesn't get sick herself.
> 
> Pacer, I must have said that wrong. Oh no, I can't get back in and edit it. Wow, where did that time go. Sorry about that. My mistake. Think DH must have asked me something.....LOL poor dear. Blame him when it is my forgetful mind. DH didn't miss the concert. It was his sisters who turned around and went home due to the snow.  Thank goodness DH made it!!! Thank you so much for caring. I appreciate your loving thoughts. My nephew's one younger brother lives in Texas and his flight home was cancelled due to bad weather down there.
> 
> ...


~~~Love your mom's blanket....design elements and all! (I. couldn't see any) I've never heard of suede yarn...is it really soft? Sounds like it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a selfie of the mouse hat DD asked for in red and black. The black whiskers don't show up in the photo.


~~~LOVE the picture of the hat, Gwenie! :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, the new fridge is in--and it's a bit bigger freezer than the old (yay). Now I will have cooking to do tonight and tomorrow morning. I'm doing taters, deviled eggs, and pumpkin pie. Feels strange not to be doing it all this year.

Working today also--had to skim, but love the pictures, sending healing thoughts to all in need. Blessings & hugs to all as well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Would love to see Matthews cards. 
Angora, praying for your nephew Christopher.
Joy, love your Thanksgiving spirit.
SouthernGal, prayers for your niece.
Julie, love your fish tail scarf and tree of life vest.
Carol, enjoy Miami. 
Yesterday Jimmie day. But today great.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Well, I should have been on my way to New Jersey now but the company didn't have the right dimensions for the load. Told me 36x36x36. Shipper told me 60x47x57(high). Too tall for my van. Then they said it was two pieces. Finally got my dry run and headed back to Houston. I had to go south of H and I was on the north side. And of course, at rush hour! No rushing done then. Took almost 1 1/2 hrs to go 42 miles.
> 
> ...


~~~Hi Kathy, safe travels! Enjoy Thanksgiving Day off!
Sorry about your nail....I sympathize...I have broken all of mine of late. What's with that? As you say....minor minor in comparison.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, the new fridge is in--and it's a bit bigger freezer than the old (yay). Now I will have cooking to do tonight and tomorrow morning. I'm doing taters, deviled eggs, and pumpkin pie. Feels strange not to be doing it all this year.
> 
> Working today also--had to skim, but love the pictures, sending healing thoughts to all in need. Blessings & hugs to all as well.


Wonderful, would have been great if they could have delivered yesterday, but at least it's there before Thanksgiving. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> We used to have a passion fruit vine growing along one side of the house. I was surprised it would grow here as it looked so exotic, but it flourished for about 10 years and then one very severe winter killed it off. We got one fruit once, but didn't notice it amongst the foliage until it was rotten!


~~~What a beautiful flower!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh yum!! Caren and anyone else who makes cheesecake, found this for you. http://www.farmersmarketfoods.com/recipes/pumpkin-bourbon-cheesecake/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We have gotten a bit of snow today :thumbup: :lol: I think this time it might last a few days.


~~~LOVE the snowy pics!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Love your "limited edition" picture!! 
Kathy, Hopefully your drive will be safe!


Poledra65 said:


> :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> we most usually have a utility room for the washer and dryer. mine is a stackable and in the bathroom.
> 
> sam


~~~Our townhouse has 4 floors.....bedrooms on 3rd & 4th...laundry is on the 3rd. LOVE IT! It makes it so much easier to get the laundry done, and to keep up with it. Also, there seem to be more peopole around to help out, pitch in to shift from washer to dryer, or fold the dried laundry. Just better all 'round! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I would never go back to laundry in the basement....never!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully the situation will resolve before too much longer. It is very hard on all the family.


My heart goes out to you and family, this is a hared time to go through, Praying mercy for all.
Their are no words, just prayers.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~Hi all, it's Wednesday afternoon here in (sometimes) summy Miami. Clouds are starting to gather for the daily rain....let's hope it holds off for a while. DH is outside getting a new windshield installed. Somewhere in West VA a pebble hit the windshield and a crack started...by the time we got to Miami is was about 18 inches long. Too risky to wait till we got home. 

I'm about to start some veggie prep for tomorrow's feast! We re staying in a friend's apartment....she does not cook, so we are very short of materials. We are haouling things from our daughter's place (which is too small to host dinner)...besides this place has "the view". 

We had planned all kinds of activities, but we are not getting around to all of them. Oh well...we are still having 
a good time. We celebrated Amy's step-son's 18th birthday...he's now an adult! His plan is to join the Marines after hs graduation. I think that will be a good thing for him. Maybe a wake-up call to responsibility? We'll keep you posted. 

Saturday we are going to a group painting session. Has anyone done this before? I have done it once...it was SO much fun! Not being a painter, I had never really made a painting. We all made the same painting, with a leader showing us step-by-step what to do. Each had it's own spin, but all were similar. You get to take along a picnic of whatever foods you like,,,and some wine, of course! It's a great group outing...and you come home with a personal piece of art work! I'll take pictures!

Everyone have a peaceful Thanksgiving...hugs & prayers for all...and extra strong prayers for Christopher and Martinia's neighbor. I still have 50 pages to catch up on for this week....totally lost it last week. So, if I've missed anything, let me know via pm....but today is low-key...staying home to cook & do laundry, etc.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well, I gather it was the 25th anniversary of his Bungee earlier this month, so maybe he will be in a good mood :lol: :lol:
> Thanks for your kind comments on the boot toppers for DD. They're an 'extra' for her birthday next week.


I know it reached some anniversary- not that that would persuade me to try! I have enough trouble with my neck as is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great photos, Julie. I love the colour of that scarf. :thumbup:


It is sort of Raspberry milkshake!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, the new fridge is in--and it's a bit bigger freezer than the old (yay). Now I will have cooking to do tonight and tomorrow morning. I'm doing taters, deviled eggs, and pumpkin pie. Feels strange not to be doing it all this year.
> 
> Working today also--had to skim, but love the pictures, sending healing thoughts to all in need. Blessings & hugs to all as well.


That sounds really good- glad for you! Hugs to you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Would love to see Matthews cards.
> Angora, praying for your nephew Christopher.
> Joy, love your Thanksgiving spirit.
> SouthernGal, prayers for your niece.
> ...


Thanks, Joy! Glad you are having a good day! Have you been able to get out with Maya?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~
> 
> Saturday we are going to a group painting session. Has anyone done this before? I have done it once...it was SO much fun!
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Gwen and Shirley and any and all who think they would like to join us: you would be so welcome to join in anytime you're in the area. We eat 3x a day, 7 days a week. You can bring your knitting and crocheting. That goes without saying, of course.
> 
> We're eating in the fellowship hall at the church so there will be plenty of room and the larger coffee and tea pots will be hot. Serving starts about 5pm this Thursday.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a slumber party some day. A group of us did that at Rookie's home last month and what a fun time we had.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great boot toppers tns - she is sure to like them.

sam



TNS said:


> Here are the boot toppers for DD. She hasn't seen them yet, they're hot off the needles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would love to join you - may I take a rain check for next year?

sam



jheiens said:


> I never thought of us as ''inspiring'', but thank you all for the compliments.
> 
> Dollyclaire, June, and the rest of the ''clan''here--sure wish you all could be with us. The hall at church is roomy enough for all y'all to join us.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness - you did get some snow. looks beautiful - you be careful if you need to out and about.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Woke up during the night to such a beautiful sight. Here is how it still looked around 7am. Magical


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, would love to have had yo as a teacher. One of the water color artists I admire is starting g up a class and I am signed up. She wrote a book "When I was 6" and did the water color pix for it. She hasn't finished it yet but when she does I told her I would send it out to publishers. 
Julie, debating walking Maya today. Have already done wash, group series, fed dogs I sit for, took a friend for blood work, and hand scrubbed grout in tile in hall. Unfortunately though my DH put down tile he didn't seal it so a mess to clean. After the holidays I'm going to look I to having someone seal it which reminds me does anyone have suggestion for best steamer. I really want to get one.
Angora, how is Christopher?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what salad is that?

sam



Angora1 said:


> Bought all my things needed for the salad everyone requested. It is a meal in itself. Will put that together today and get the pies baked for tomorrow. I didn't make them but got them from Monica's Pies in Naples, NY. They did a show on her pies on Food Network. Eating them one knows why. DH is up now so I will go as he has made me coffee and we always read together mornings when he gets to stay home. I love it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

TNS said:


> Here are the boot toppers for DD. She hasn't seen them yet, they're hot off the needles.


I love your boot toppers. Nice job and DD will really love them as she gets to wear them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe that is why they are blooming.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Thank you. I will post photos when they bloom. I'm just so excited that I am growing orchids. This is about the 4th year now and I have no idea what I am doing, but they are blooming. Yay!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Woke up during the night to such a beautiful sight. Here is how it still looked around 7am. Magical


The last picture looks like a porcupine covered in snow. Looks so peaceful. Praying for a good day for you and your family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just like cloud watching.

I wonder if caren got any snow.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Laughing as DH thinks the lavender plant covered in snow looks like a big porcupine. Here I was just seeing the delicate lines of the leaves and stems in the snow and now, laughingly, all I can see is a porcupine. :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks so cold - love the picture of the pond - is that your lane with trees on both sides.

healing energy to the daughter - may her passing be easy. so hard to let go though. healing energy to you caren - I know this is hard for you also.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very snowy Great Bend where the snow is still falling. :thumbup:
> 
> There is a good 4 inches of new sloppy wet snow making it hard to plough.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful quilts Shirley - thank you for sharing.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> As some of you are on the Road --* I will once again wish you all a WONDERFUL THANKSGIVING- in the U.S*.
> 
> My thoughts will be with you all while you share your celebration with friends and family. If you are alone, I know that all of us on the Tea Party are surrounding you with best wishes.
> 
> Take care when you are driving and eat well and give Thanks for all the blessings that surround us all. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, would love to have had yo as a teacher. One of the water color artists I admire is starting g up a class and I am signed up. She wrote a book "When I was 6" and did the water color pix for it. She hasn't finished it yet but when she does I told her I would send it out to publishers.
> Julie, debating walking Maya today. Have already done wash, group series, fed dogs I sit for, took a friend for blood work, and hand scrubbed grout in tile in hall. Unfortunately though my DH put down tile he didn't seal it so a mess to clean. After the holidays I'm going to look I to having someone seal it which reminds me does anyone have suggestion for best steamer. I really want to get one.
> Angora, how is Christopher?


You must be feeling so much better- for that list to be the tasks accomplished already today!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yum!! Caren and anyone else who makes cheesecake, found this for you. http://www.farmersmarketfoods.com/recipes/pumpkin-bourbon-cheesecake/


OH YUMMMMMM I know someone that will love this one, besides me. Thanks just sat down to check in.

Love Animal :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks so cold - love the picture of the pond - is that your lane with trees on both sides.
> 
> healing energy to the daughter - may her passing be easy. so hard to let go though. healing energy to you caren - I know this is hard for you also.
> 
> sam


It isn't too bad today the perfect temperature for this time of year. The snow is the best for making snowmen and sledding. Yes that is the lane to the gate. The road has trees on both sides for part of it as well.

Thanks she has been battling this all her life, she had a double lung transplant a few years ago. She has survived longer than was expected and is an inspiration to many of the kids at the school.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I haven't made one --------- YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


So one is to be seen in the future? I was certainly looking for the purple one as well. I had to go back up to the avatar to make sure it was you that had posted them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post a few photos!


Julie...they each look wonderful. You do a wonderful job with your knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~As crazy as it sounds to most of you....I miss the snow! My daughter did mention the other day....."hard to get in the holiday mood with no snow"......(hope-hope...she might move back to Chicago????? :thumbup: :thumbup: )
> 
> Thanks for the pictures NanaCaren!
> Carol il/oh


Love the snow and have been posting pics of it for a friend that has yet to get snow this year. Yes it is hard to get into the spirit without snow.

You are welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...they each look wonderful. You do a wonderful job with your knitting.


I take that as a real compliment , as every one is so enthusiastic about your own work!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, the new fridge is in--and it's a bit bigger freezer than the old (yay). Now I will have cooking to do tonight and tomorrow morning. I'm doing taters, deviled eggs, and pumpkin pie. Feels strange not to be doing it all this year.
> 
> Working today also--had to skim, but love the pictures, sending healing thoughts to all in need. Blessings & hugs to all as well.


YAAAAA on the new fridge. Sounds good. I am doing potatoes, deviled eggs, gravy, veggie tray and some kind of sweets. Depends on what is left after this bunch got into them last night.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~really nice for Matthew! Am looking forward to meeting him sometime! :-D
> Carol il/oh


Hopefully you will meet him at the next KAP.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> So one is to be seen in the future? I was certainly looking for the purple one as well. I had to go back up to the avatar to make sure it was you that had posted them.


Have sorted out some purple fabric today, but may not gt to make it for a while as tomorrow I have physio again on my shoulder and will have to rest afterwards and Friday I am going to a Christmas market in Winchester. But I have made a purple peticoat today from some of the material I bought when I went to Walthamstow market with London Girl. :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Have sorted out some purple fabric today, but may not gt to make it for a while as tomorrow I have physio again on my shoulder and will have to rest afterwards and Friday I am going to a Christmas market in Winchester. But I have made a purple peticoat today from some of the material I bought when I went to Walthamstow market with London Girl. :thumbup:


I knew you would not let us down. Can't wait to see the newest creations.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I knew you would not let us down. Can't wait to see the newest creations.


It may be a bit different from the others I am working on making another pattern.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the scarf is lovely - great color.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post a few photos!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Not as busy today as I had planned. Got the dishes done, did my workout at the gym, went to lunch with some friends, paid a bill, got a few groceries, currently doing laundry and need to think dinner for DH. He has to work a 12 hour shift tonight and then come home and make turkey dinner with the help of the boys. Oldest DS has to be at work at 3:30 tomorrow (Thanksgiving day) so an early dinner for us. DS is making pies today at a friend's home. She is teaching him to make pie crust and he is there to help her with some baking and lifting her spirits as she attended a friend's funeral earlier today. She will need him there to talk to so it is a win win situation. He is making her a pie as well. 

Now I need to see if I can get Matthew to help post pictures of his cards which will take a few minutes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thank you for the coffee as usual - how would we get through the morning without you! and thank you for the pictures - more beautiful new snow. I don't think we have any coming this way - at least not in the near future. Take care when out driving in it.


You are most welcome. I love the look of the trees with the snow on them. The roads were not very friendly this morning at all. Jamie and Chrissy were on their way back after getting Chris. Hit a patch of slush and had a bit of a fender bender. Everyone is OK except for my truck.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. I love the look of the trees with the snow on them. The roads were not very friendly this morning at all. Jamie and Chrissy were on their way back after getting Chris. Hit a patch of slush and had a bit of a fender bender. Everyone is OK except for my truck.


Hi Caren, sorry your truck is a bit bent but pleased everyone is ol. Forget to say loved your coffee this morning and the Oreo biscuits, Little Madams favourite.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not as busy today as I had planned. Got the dishes done, did my workout at the gym, went to lunch with some friends, paid a bill, got a few groceries, currently doing laundry and need to think dinner for DH. He has to work a 12 hour shift tonight and then come home and make turkey dinner with the help of the boys. Oldest DS has to be at work at 3:30 tomorrow (Thanksgiving day) so an early dinner for us. DS is making pies today at a friend's home. She is teaching him to make pie crust and he is there to help her with some baking and lifting her spirits as she attended a friend's funeral earlier today. She will need him there to talk to so it is a win win situation. He is making her a pie as well.
> 
> Now I need to see if I can get Matthew to help post pictures of his cards which will take a few minutes so might be in another post.


Absolutely love Matthew's pictures. The dog looks so real. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Now I need to see if I can get Matthew to help post pictures of his cards which will take a few minutes so might be in another post.


Really beautiful drawings. Well done Matthew.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Really beautiful drawings. Well done Matthew.


He just finished posting them so you might want to go back and check all of them out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, sorry your truck is a bit bent but pleased everyone is ol. Forget to say loved your coffee this morning and the Oreo biscuits, Little Madams favourite.


Thank you, I was so glad they were OK. The truck I can replace, my girls and Chris not so much. Oreos are one of DJ's favorites too.

I am waiting on hearing if my GS Robert has made it to Virginia with his dad. They left early this morning in the snow and nasty weather.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So for Matthew's cards...the deer and bunny are from last year's cards. He did 6 pictures for his cards this year. They are the bear, 3 dogs, squirrel and the dragon. These are some of the cards that the soldiers have been blessed with to write home to their loved ones while deployed.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> He just finished posting them so you might want to go back and check all of them out.


Just had a look at them all. He is is a very skilful artist.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, I was so glad they were OK. The truck I can replace, my girls and Chris not so much. Oreos are one of DJ's favorites too.
> 
> I am waiting on hearing if my GS Robert has made it to Virginia with his dad. They left early this morning in the snow and nasty weather.


Fingers and erverything crossed.

I am off to knit now.

Happy Thanksgiving to you all in America. xxx


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, I was so glad they were OK. The truck I can replace, my girls and Chris not so much. Oreos are one of DJ's favorites too.
> 
> I am waiting on hearing if my GS Robert has made it to Virginia with his dad. They left early this morning in the snow and nasty weather.


I am so glad that everyone is okay. Tell Jamie I say hello. If you didn't see all of Matthew's pictures, you might want to go back and check them all out. There is a picture of a deer with one antler, that was my sister's birthday present for her 50th birthday. We surprised her with a present of 50 items with 50 of each item. The drawing she only got one of but it was Matthew's way of giving her a half of a buck. He calls it a duck as it is half doe and half buck. The doe side he even draw to look more feminine. I thought everyone would enjoy seeing his sense of humor.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have sorted out some purple fabric today, but may not gt to make it for a while as tomorrow I have physio again on my shoulder and will have to rest afterwards and Friday I am going to a Christmas market in Winchester. But I have made a purple peticoat today from some of the material I bought when I went to Walthamstow market with London Girl. :thumbup:


Hope your physio is not too overly hard on you. The christmas market sounds like fun.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Chrissy asked to borrow a knitting needle this is what i got back just now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the scarf is lovely - great color.
> 
> sam


Thanks, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not as busy today as I had planned. Got the dishes done, did my workout at the gym, went to lunch with some friends, paid a bill, got a few groceries, currently doing laundry and need to think dinner for DH. He has to work a 12 hour shift tonight and then come home and make turkey dinner with the help of the boys. Oldest DS has to be at work at 3:30 tomorrow (Thanksgiving day) so an early dinner for us. DS is making pies today at a friend's home. She is teaching him to make pie crust and he is there to help her with some baking and lifting her spirits as she attended a friend's funeral earlier today. She will need him there to talk to so it is a win win situation. He is making her a pie as well.
> 
> Now I need to see if I can get Matthew to help post pictures of his cards which will take a few minutes.


Does Matthew use pencil, or some other medium?- they are very fine drawings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. I love the look of the trees with the snow on them. The roads were not very friendly this morning at all. Jamie and Chrissy were on their way back after getting Chris. Hit a patch of slush and had a bit of a fender bender. Everyone is OK except for my truck.


mmmm, but at least the truck looks fixable. I guess that is winter driving in your part of the world!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Chrissy asked to borrow a knitting needle this is what i got back just now.


I would think twice before lending her another one- the circular needle Fale 'munted' happened without permission- about $11 to replace- for what probably should have been done with pliers or a screwdriver!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well done! I'm sure she will love them. I'm way behind on all my Christmas knitting.


I haven't even begun to think about Christmas gifts yet, Angela. Getting through the wedding, even as simple as it was, and now Thanksgiving, have kept me from even finishing Tim's mittens yet and we were at 14F Monday morning.

There have been a couple changes in the list of attendees for tomorrow's feast, unfortunately. The last ones to join the group have had a death in the family this morning; the single mom and child across the highway have dropped out because the child is ill; and Ben's family have decided that they will not travel across the state in this weather. I didn't truly expect that they would. His parents are truly obese and have not moved much in years which contributes greatly to the problem anyway.

We are now 15 for dinner, but who knows what tomorrow will bring--or whom?

Susan and I have prepped pumpkin tortes, sweet potato casseroles, iced tea brewed, Brussell's sprouts cleaned for roasting, 2 of the roasting hens are in the oven now and the other will go in when these are done. The ambrosia salad will need to wait until tomorrow because I'm tired. The breads are dried and torn for the dressing/stuffing and veggies are prepped for it. Nothing is moistened so doesn't have to be refrigerated. I'm running out of room in the fridges!!!

We will get the other hen roasted tonight and all will be chilled and sliced and covered with gravy for reheating tomorrow. The other guests will bring more pies and collard greens, ice for cold drinks, and anything else that strikes their fancy. They want to contribute also--as family so often does.

If it's not done by dinner time . . . oh, well, we obviously didn't need it too badly. LOL

I'm going to read on but may not post. Your compliments are making me blush as it is.

God bless each of you. You are such special, lovely people.

Ohio Joy


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219630-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

